# RACCHIUDERE 12 ANNI IN POCHE RIGHE...



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

Ciao a tutti,

vorrei partire dalla fine della storia, dagli ultimi messaggi in ordine di tempo scambiati recentemente con quella che si può facilmente intuire essere la mia ex moglie.

Scrivo qui perché mi farebbe piacere e forse mi sarebbe anche utile leggere i vostri commenti in merito, perché la vicenda è ancora relativamente “fresca” per poterla considerare “archiviata” da parte mia.

Vi ringrazio in anticipo:

LEI: “Io non sono stata una brava persona, lo so per certo e mi porterò dietro questo senso di colpa fino alla morte.. E so che avrei dovuto dire le cose come stavano e non trascinare il nostro rapporto con le menzogne.. Ho sempre pensato che così facendo avrei tutelato nostro figlio, col senno di poi, ovviamente, ho capito che non è stata la strada giusta.. Pensavo anche che avrei messo una pietra sopra.. Ma purtroppo non è stato così.. Ti chiedo scusa, enormemente scusa, e accetto il fatto che invece tu non riesca a scusarmi..”

IO: “perdona la franchezza, ma io penso che sia il momento di piantarla lì col "senso di colpa", al quale per altro non credo dal momento che con tutto il disprezzo per me che trasuda da ogni tuo comportamento ben difficilmente c'è spazio per del "senso di colpa"... penso invece che sia il momento di prendersi ognuno la responsabilità delle proprie scelte, accettando le conseguenze che queste comportano. Anzi, questo dovrebbe essere per te un momento meraviglioso di felicità: mi hai fatto pagare con gli interessi tutte le mie mancanze e hai avuto da me tutto quello che volevi (io fuori dai coglioni non appena non ti servivo più e tu libera di andare con chi ritieni di amare di più)... pertanto mi perdonerai se io non mi sento in debito di nulla e non mi ritengo responsabile se hai fatto male i tuoi conti..”

LEI: “Tu per tre anni hai fatto finta di niente però.. Non hai mai preso una posizione, cercato di parlarmi seriamente..”

IO: “Certo, come no, è colpa mia”

LEI: “Non ho detto questo. Ma se avessi avuto dei sospetti, non sarei arrivata a tre anni dopo a guardarti il cellulare. Ma ti avrei affrontato”

IO: “Tante volte ti ho parlato e scritto, tante volte ho cercato di chiarire nel merito del nostro rapporto dicendoti che se ero di troppo me ne sarei andato, chiedendoti come mai stavi tanto al telefono e se ci fosse stato qualcun altro. Suppongo che tu non ti ricordi neanche di questi episodi, ma non mi stupisce”

LEI: “Non hai mai preso di petto la situazione”

IO: “Va bene, colpa mia, mi spiace di averti fatto perdere tanto tempo, se avessi preso di petto la situazione prima ci saremmo separati anni fa e tu avresti potuto vivere da subito alla luce del sole il tuo amore. Anzi, pensa quante menate ci saremmo risparmiati se non ci fossimo mai incontrati!”

LEI: “Vabbè.. Non stai capendo il mio ragionamento.. Ma va bene così..”

IO: “Io capisco che stai solo cercando di scaricare della responsabilità su di me con dei "se" e dei "ma"”

LEI: “No no, ti sbagli.. Non è proprio così.. Sto solo cercando di trovare un minimo di serenità con te..”

IO: “Beh direi che non è proprio il modo. Quindi facciamo come dici tu: "va bene così", e comunque ci vuole proprio del coraggio a dire che non ho mai cercato di parlarti seriamente.. ma come si fa a parlare seriamente con una persona che ti riserva solo disprezzo e menzogne? pensi che ti dica la verità o quello che le conviene? ma per favore!”

LEI: “Mi prendo tutte le mie colpe.. Adesso voglio solo guardare avanti per il bene di nostro figlio..”


----------



## omicron (21 Settembre 2022)

fammi capire, lei ti ha tradito per 3 anni ma non ti lasciava per vostro figlio, tu sapevi del tradimento ma non le hai detto chiaramente che sapevi e hai lasciato che le cose andassero avanti finché uno dei due (a questo punto penso lei), abbia preso la decisione di divorziare, ora siete divorziati e tu hai ancora rancore nei suoi confronti. ho capito bene?


----------



## Lara3 (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> vorrei partire dalla fine della storia, dagli ultimi messaggi in ordine di tempo scambiati recentemente con quella che si può facilmente intuire essere la mia ex moglie.
> 
> ...


Ciao e benvenuto!
Ok… ci sta tutto. Ma la foto del profilo?


----------



## ologramma (21 Settembre 2022)

salve per trovato
.Non so che pensare ,il dialogo con l'ex mi sembra un scaricare le colpe dell'uno o dell'altro ,  tradire  e non chiarirsi prima però  mi sembra che la bilancia pesi di più per il traditore che tiene all'oscuro  il compagno , che poi bisogna parlarsi , confrontarsi  per un figlio che è nato dalla vostra relazione sia il minimo indispensabile, il buon rapporto glielo devi solo per quello.
La foto non l'avevo vista  , forse sei tu?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Settembre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto!
> Ok… ci sta tutto. Ma la foto del profilo?


Ti sei persa un post...
C è stata tutta una serie di commenti infinita ..


----------



## Lara3 (21 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ti sei persa un post...
> C è stata tutta una serie di commenti infinita ..


No, non mi sono perso nulla. Ho solo tralasciato il superfluo e passato al sodo !
Cioè: questa era la sua faccia quando lei gli ha controllato il cellulare?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Settembre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> No, non mi sono perso nulla. Ho solo tralasciato il superfluo e passato al sodo !
> Cioè: questa era la sua faccia quando lei gli ha controllato il cellulare?



Sentiamo che risponde


----------



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

Non esattamente.. lei ha tradito si per 3 anni, ma non in maniera "continuativa", bensì con un tira e molla (collega..), anche se non so se faccia una gran differenza.. Io non sapevo del tradimento, ma l'ho sospettato in alcuni momenti in cui la vedevo particolarmente "distante". Siccome però sono convinto che un tradimento quando viene alla luce è una soglia che una volta varcata non si torna più indietro (e c'era pure un figlio piccolo e con problemi, da "tutelare" in qualche modo) e siccome vedevo dei momenti in cui lei era sempre quella "di prima", le ho parlato chiaramente più volte nel corso del tempo, ma non per farla "confessare", bensì per chiarire nel merito il nostro rapporto, che sentimenti e che intenzioni avesse lei.. Ovviamente come da copione lei trovava le scuse più banali per i suoi momenti di distanza (il lavoro, la stanchezza ecc ecc ecc)  finchè io non ho retto più e le ho preso il telefono... Ora siamo si separati, ma la decisione è stata mia e avendo lei posto una "resistenza" ridicola alla cosa mi ha solo dimostrato che è stata la scelta giusta, anche se forse tardiva..


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Settembre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto!
> Ok… ci sta tutto. Ma la foto del profilo?


l'ho suggerita io


----------



## patroclo (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> vorrei partire dalla fine della storia, dagli ultimi messaggi in ordine di tempo scambiati recentemente con quella che si può facilmente intuire essere la mia ex moglie.
> 
> ...


Ma sai, scritto così mi verrebbe da dire che finalmente hai chiuso una pagima e quindi tanto vale un bel vaffanculo liberatorio e quindi mantenere un civile rapporto in funzione genitoriale.
Poi ti posso dire che l'ex marito della mia ex amante aveva atteggiamenti come i tuoi, solo che alla fine è venuto fuori che il manipolatore che piegava la realtà a suo piacimento era lui, e quindi prendo sempre le cose con le pinze.

p.s. solo @Paolo78mi si può permettere avatar del genere


----------



## omicron (21 Settembre 2022)

darsi reciprocamente la colpa, quando una storia finisce, mi sembra un classico, il traditore da la colpa al tradito, il tradito da la colpa al traditore, di solito la colpa sta (più o meno), nel mezzo


----------



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto!
> Ok… ci sta tutto. Ma la foto del profilo?


E' collegata al nick... Mel Gibson un po' più giovane...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> l'ho suggerita io


Beh il primo era inquietante...tra avatar e nick..
Poi va beh ha spiegato....


----------



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Ma sai, scritto così mi verrebbe da dire che finalmente hai chiuso una pagima e quindi tanto vale un bel vaffanculo liberatorio e quindi mantenere un civile rapporto in funzione genitoriale.
> Poi ti posso dire che l'ex marito della mia ex amante aveva atteggiamenti come i tuoi, solo che alla fine è venuto fuori che il manipolatore che piegava la realtà a suo piacimento era lui, e quindi prendo sempre le cose con le pinze.
> 
> p.s. solo @Paolo78mi si può permettere avatar del genere


Mi interessa... spiega meglio per favore "atteggiamenti come i tuoi....  il manipolatore che piegava la realtà a suo piacimento era lui".. grazie


----------



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> darsi reciprocamente la colpa, quando una storia finisce, mi sembra un classico, il traditore da la colpa al tradito, il tradito da la colpa al traditore, di solito la colpa sta (più o meno), nel mezzo


Proprio in mezzo non credo... non è che se io ti tampono perchè tu freni all'improvviso allora c'è colpa 50/50...


----------



## omicron (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Proprio in mezzo non credo... non è che se io ti tampono perchè tu freni all'improvviso allora c'è colpa 50/50...


hai ragione,  in quel caso è colpa tua perché non stavi a distanza di sicurezza


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Settembre 2022)

messa come l'hai raccontata te mi verrebbe da dirti che la tua ex sbaglia a cercare la riappacificazione con te partendo però da accuse nei tuoi confronti, nel momento che vieni beccata a tradire penso che l'atteggiamento più sensato da tenere dovrebbe essere basso profilo e aspettare di fare sbollire la cosa al tradito per poi provare in un secondo momento un riavvicinamento anche solo per gli ipotetici figli che ci possono essere.


----------



## omicron (21 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> messa come l'hai raccontata te mi verrebbe da dirti che la tua ex sbaglia a cercare la riappacificazione con te partendo però da accuse nei tuoi confronti, nel momento che vieni beccata a tradire penso che l'atteggiamento più sensato da tenere dovrebbe essere basso profilo e aspettare di fare sbollire la cosa al tradito per poi provare in un secondo momento un riavvicinamento anche solo per gli ipotetici figli che ci possono essere.


lei però ha iniziato chiedendo scusa e ammettendo l'errore, io l'avrei ignorata o avrei chiuso la discussione subito senza andare a cercare cose che secondo me non c'entravano con quello che aveva scritto lei, tipo il  "_mi perdonerai se io non mi sento in debito di nulla e non mi ritengo responsabile se hai fatto male i tuoi conti"_


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lei però ha iniziato chiedendo scusa e ammettendo l'errore, io l'avrei ignorata o avrei chiuso la discussione subito senza andare a cercare cose che secondo me non c'entravano con quello che aveva scritto lei, tipo il  "_mi perdonerai se io non mi sento in debito di nulla e non mi ritengo responsabile se hai fatto male i tuoi conti"_


Sicuramente finché c'è ancora tanto rancore la cosa migliore è lasciare passare il tempo e rimandare il tutto.


----------



## patroclo (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Mi interessa... spiega meglio per favore "atteggiamenti come i tuoi....  il manipolatore che piegava la realtà a suo piacimento era lui".. grazie


Nel senso che concentrarsi sul tradimento lo faceva sembrare come la vittima della situazione (chiamiamola spettacolarizzazione dell'evento), quando in realtà la situazione era decisamente pesante e credo ognuno avesse le proprie responsabilità.
Non dico sia questo il tuo caso, ti sto dicendo come senza "la seconda campana" preferisco sempre avere il beneficio del dubbio


----------



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lei però ha iniziato chiedendo scusa e ammettendo l'errore, io l'avrei ignorata o avrei chiuso la discussione subito senza andare a cercare cose che secondo me non c'entravano con quello che aveva scritto lei, tipo il  "_mi perdonerai se io non mi sento in debito di nulla e non mi ritengo responsabile se hai fatto male i tuoi conti"_


Mi dovete perdonare ma c'erano messaggi in precedenza che non ho messo perchè già così mi sembrava troppo lungo... la discussione in realtà era nata sulla gestione dei giorni di nostro figlio con la scuola ecc... io le avevo fatto presente che col lavoro e l'aiuto dei miei avrei potuto comunque garantire più di quanto indicato nell'accordo (anzichè 2 pomeriggi alla settimana, aggiungevo 2 notti, e un altro pomeriggio dove possibile) lei nonostante ciò mi accusava di averla lasciata "sola" col bambino, intendendo che siccome lei fa un lavoro a turni 7/7 (tipo ospedale) allora io avrei dovuto concordare con lei giorno per giorno quando tenere mio figlio, in barba al mio lavoro e alla mia vita (che per fortuna mi sto ricostruendo.....). In pratica secondo il suo pensiero se io non facevo da baby sitter a chiamata era equivalente a lasciarla completamente sola...


----------



## omicron (21 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sicuramente finché c'è ancora tanto rancore la cosa migliore è lasciare passare il tempo e rimandare il tutto.


infatti, meglio ignorarsi e avere solo comunicazioni di servizio per il figlio


----------



## Lara3 (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> E' collegata al nick... Mel Gibson un po' più giovane...


Aaaaah … pensavo a qualcosa di più … nostrano: che fossi tu.


----------



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> infatti, meglio ignorarsi e avere solo comunicazioni di servizio per il figlio


Confermo che questo è esattamente quello che intendo fare... però faccio sempre un po' fatica a capire quale può essere il rancore del traditore nei confronti del tradito... mi sembra più la rabbia del truffatore che viene sgamato nei confronti di colui che lo sgama...


----------



## omicron (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Mi dovete perdonare ma c'erano messaggi in precedenza che non ho messo perchè già così mi sembrava troppo lungo... la discussione in realtà era nata sulla gestione dei giorni di nostro figlio con la scuola ecc... io le avevo fatto presente che col lavoro e l'aiuto dei miei avrei potuto comunque garantire più di quanto indicato nell'accordo (anzichè 2 pomeriggi alla settimana, aggiungevo 2 notti, e un altro pomeriggio dove possibile) lei nonostante ciò mi accusava di averla lasciata "sola" col bambino, intendendo che siccome lei fa un lavoro a turni 7/7 (tipo ospedale) allora io avrei dovuto concordare con lei giorno per giorno quando tenere mio figlio, in barba al mio lavoro e alla mia vita (che per fortuna mi sto ricostruendo.....). In pratica secondo il suo pensiero se io non facevo da baby sitter a chiamata era equivalente a lasciarla completamente sola...


ah quindi tu intendi che siccome ha un lavoro impegnativo su turni, ha fatto male i conti a tradirti?
cmq lei ha dei turni che difficilmente cambiano, mettetevi d'accordo in base ai suoi turni per gli orari se tu hai più flessibilità e quando lei fa la lagna, ignorala



ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Confermo che questo è esattamente quello che intendo fare... però faccio sempre un po' fatica a capire quale può essere il rancore del traditore nei confronti del tradito... mi sembra più la rabbia del truffatore che viene sgamato nei confronti di colui che lo sgama...


sicuramente essersi fatta sgamare le rode, quello è normale, sa di avere "torto" e di essere responsabile, però se lei inizia dicendo "ho sbagliato è colpa mia" come ha fatto nel messaggio che hai postato, non metterti anche tu a fare polemica, se state parlando di vostro figlio ignora la lagna e torna a parlare del figlio


----------



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ah quindi tu intendi che siccome ha un lavoro impegnativo su turni, ha fatto male i conti a tradirti?
> cmq lei ha dei turni che difficilmente cambiano, mettetevi d'accordo in base ai suoi turni per gli orari se tu hai più flessibilità e quando lei fa la lagna, ignorala


No, ha fatto male i suoi conti a pensare che io le facessi da baby sitter a chiamata (nonostante il mio lavoro ben più impegnativo del suo e la mia vita) dopo aver sottoscritto ed omologato davanti ad un giudice un regolare accordo di separazione consensuale, e comunque rendendomi disponibile molto oltre il minimo garantito


----------



## omicron (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> No, ha fatto male i suoi conti a pensare che io le facessi da baby sitter a chiamata (nonostante il mio lavoro ben più impegnativo del suo e la mia vita) dopo aver sottoscritto ed omologato davanti ad un giudice un regolare accordo di separazione consensuale, e comunque rendendomi disponibile molto oltre il minimo garantito


beh vostro figlio viene prima della tua e della sua vita, per come la vedo io, se lei ha dei turni al lavoro non ci vedo niente di male nel mettersi d'accordo per il bene di vostro figlio, se lei cambia idea all'ultimo per altri motivi che non sono lavorativi, allora puoi dirle semplicemente che non puoi e che si organizzi, senza andare a cercare recriminazioni


----------



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

sicuramente essersi fatta sgamare le rode, quello è normale, sa di avere "torto" e di essere responsabile, però se lei inizia dicendo "ho sbagliato è colpa mia" come ha fatto nel messaggio che hai postato, non metterti anche tu a fare polemica, se state parlando di vostro figlio ignora la lagna e torna a parlare del figlio
[/QUOTE]

No neanche qui: infatti la discussione, che inizia lei qualche messaggio prima, non comincia con lei che chiede scusa, ma con lei che pretende che io mi adegui ai suoi turni siccome c'è affido "condiviso"... 

Ovviamente questo non è un forum di genitori separati che chiedono lumi sulla gestione dei figli, per cui temo che si vada fuori tema... a me interessavano di più i commenti sui vari atteggiamenti che si assumono una volta scoperta la "verità"....


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Settembre 2022)

una domanda....ma lei ora sta con il suo amante o è finita anche tra loro?


----------



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> una domanda....ma lei ora sta con il suo amante o è finita anche tra loro?


Non ho informazioni certe al riguardo dalla separazione in poi (separazione avvenuta questa primavera), ma dai messaggi che avevo letto (cosa che sconsiglio a chiunque di fare....) emergeva un rapporto molto conflittuale, con continui tira e molla, con lui che mesi fa le consigliava di prendere lei un avvocato per separarsi se non provava più sentimenti per me, ma specificando bene subito dopo che poi avrebbero continuato a stare ognuno a casa sua (guai a prendersi le responsabilità del "pacchetto completo", oltre al divertimento)... per cui penso che fosse uno "stare insieme" non proprio sano, ma dal quale lei era presa e non aveva alcuna intenzione di staccarsi.. Quindi penso che tuttora il rapporto continui in questi termini (a maggior ragione perchè con la separazione lei si sarà sentita ancora più "spinta" verso ciò...), ma dubito che abbia assunto i connotati di una relazione "ufficiale"... Però, perchè questa domanda?


----------



## omicron (21 Settembre 2022)

@ParmaLetale abbi pazienza ma se non ti spieghi su quelli che sono gli argomenti per cui discutete, che parere ti do? io se non capisco il contesto non mi rendo conto, dal post iniziale si capisce solo che tu sei ancora pieno di rancore e le rinfacci il tradimento, adesso dici che la discussione era per vostro figlio, sono cose diverse


----------



## omicron (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Non ho informazioni certe al riguardo dalla separazione in poi (separazione avvenuta questa primavera), ma dai messaggi che avevo letto (cosa che sconsiglio a chiunque di fare....) emergeva un rapporto molto conflittuale, con continui tira e molla, con lui che mesi fa le consigliava di prendere lei un avvocato per separarsi se non provava più sentimenti per me, ma specificando bene subito dopo che poi avrebbero continuato a stare ognuno a casa sua (guai a prendersi le responsabilità del "pacchetto completo", oltre al divertimento)... per cui penso che fosse uno "stare insieme" non proprio sano, ma dal quale lei era presa e non aveva alcuna intenzione di staccarsi.. Però, perchè questa domanda?


mi separassi da mio marito l'ultima cosa che farei sarebbe prendermi un altro uomo in casa


----------



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mi separassi da mio marito l'ultima cosa che farei sarebbe prendermi un altro uomo in casa


Dipende se ti separi perchè ti senti innamorata di un altro con cui hai una relazione parallea... Se poi anche l'altro si dichiara innamorato di te tendenzialmente vorrà "ufficializzare" il tutto... o no?


----------



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> @ParmaLetale abbi pazienza ma se non ti spieghi su quelli che sono gli argomenti per cui discutete, che parere ti do? io se non capisco il contesto non mi rendo conto, dal post iniziale si capisce solo che tu sei ancora pieno di rancore e le rinfacci il tradimento, adesso dici che la discussione era per vostro figlio, sono cose diverse


Chiedo venia, è la prima volta che scrivo su un blog... abbiate pazienza...


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Non ho informazioni certe al riguardo dalla separazione in poi (separazione avvenuta questa primavera), ma dai messaggi che avevo letto (cosa che sconsiglio a chiunque di fare....) emergeva un rapporto molto conflittuale, con continui tira e molla, con lui che mesi fa le consigliava di prendere lei un avvocato per separarsi se non provava più sentimenti per me, ma specificando bene subito dopo che poi avrebbero continuato a stare ognuno a casa sua (guai a prendersi le responsabilità del "pacchetto completo", oltre al divertimento)... per cui penso che fosse uno "stare insieme" non proprio sano, ma dal quale lei era presa e non aveva alcuna intenzione di staccarsi.. Quindi penso che tuttora il rapporto continui in questi termini (a maggior ragione perchè con la separazione lei si sarà sentita ancora più "spinta" verso ciò...), ma dubito che abbia assunto i connotati di una relazione "ufficiale"... Però, perchè questa domanda?


perché in genere una donna tenta di riallacciare quando di fatto viene delusa da quella che pensava essere la relazione dei suoi sogni...quando sei presa pensi di poter affrontare tutto...poi un bel giorno ti svegli e ti accorgi di avere buttato tutta la tua vita per niente.
Tra loro probabilmente c'era il patto ok amanti ma entrambi con l'idea di non sfasciare le famiglie, nel momento che le carte in tavola sono cambiate lui ha sentito il bisogno di chiarire che la sua posizione non era cambiata...penso che per lei sia stato un amaro risveglio.


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mi separassi da mio marito l'ultima cosa che farei sarebbe prendermi un altro uomo in casa


la cosa migliore infatti sarebbe restare da soli per ricostruirsi la vita su se stessi.


----------



## omicron (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Dipende se ti separi perchè ti senti innamorata di un altro con cui hai una relazione parallea... Se poi anche l'altro si dichiara innamorato di te tendenzialmente vorrà "ufficializzare" il tutto... o no?


potrei anche ufficializzare, ma ognuno a casa sua


CIRCE74 ha detto:


> la cosa migliore infatti sarebbe restare da soli per ricostruirsi la vita su se stessi.


mica tutti sono in grado di stare da soli, però anche se come dice @ParmaLetale "ti diverti", senza mettere di mezzo figli e famiglie


----------



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> perché in genere una donna tenta di riallacciare quando di fatto viene delusa da quella che pensava essere la relazione dei suoi sogni...quando sei presa pensi di poter affrontare tutto...poi un bel giorno ti svegli e ti accorgi di avere buttato tutta la tua vita per niente.
> Tra loro probabilmente c'era il patto ok amanti ma entrambi con l'idea di non sfasciare le famiglie, nel momento che le carte in tavola sono cambiate lui ha sentito il bisogno di chiarire che la sua posizione non era cambiata...penso che per lei sia stato un amaro risveglio.


Non è andata proprio così... i messaggi che ho letto io arrivavano fino a prima della separazione, quindi il concetto "ognuno a casa sua" il tizio (che tra l'altro non è mai stato sposato, ne' ha mai avuto una famiglia) lo aveva espresso mesi prima, quando ancora non era stato portato tutto alla luce da me, dunque non sappiamo cosa sia successo dopo e che impatto la separazione abbia avuto sul loro rapporto, ne' possiamo sapere se per lei sia già avvenuto o meno questo amaro risveglio...

Al momento comunque non vedo neanche tentativi di riallacciare, anche perchè magari la nuova relazione può anche naufragare, ma questo non cambia che per esservisi imbarcata lei non avesse più dei gran sentimenti per me a suo tempo, nonostante mostrasse (probabilmente recitando) il contrario... io diffiderei parecchio di un riavvicinamento di questo tipo, più un ripiego che altro... cosa ne dici?


----------



## omicron (21 Settembre 2022)

vabbè ma a te importa quello che fa lei?


----------



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> vabbè ma a te importa quello che fa lei?


beh, non dovrebbe, ma come ho scritto, la cosa è ancora piuttosto fresca per considerarla del tutto archiviata, anche se penso di aver già razionalizzato molto il tutto..


----------



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> potrei anche ufficializzare, ma ognuno a casa sua
> 
> mica tutti sono in grado di stare da soli, però anche se come dice @ParmaLetale "ti diverti", senza mettere di mezzo figli e famiglie


Io però ero ironico.... Intendevo che è molto comodo prendere solo il divertimento senza alcuna responsabilità


----------



## omicron (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Io però ero ironico.... Intendevo che è molto comodo prendere solo il divertimento senza alcuna responsabilità


il divertimento sarebbe scopare?


----------



## Marjanna (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> beh, non dovrebbe, ma come ho scritto, la cosa è ancora piuttosto fresca per considerarla del tutto archiviata, anche se penso di aver già razionalizzato molto il tutto..


Benvenuto @ParmaLetale,
leggendo lo scambio di messaggi e quanto hai scritto in seguito, il pensiero che mi è venuto è che la tua ex moglie trovi che il tuo rancore sia motivo della mancanza di disponibilità per accordarsi sulla gestione del figlio. Probabilmente serve tempo ad entrambi per razionalizzare. 
Tu hai visto il tradimento come un "sostituto a te", invece era un extra.
Nonostante tu ti sia separato, sembra quasi dentro di te tieni una porta aperta, come idea di una possibilità di tornare indietro. Sarà altamente improbabile.


----------



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il divertimento sarebbe scopare?


Diciamo che è tutto ciò che esula dalle responsabilità che una relazione seria e progettuale può comportare. Se io mi voglio solo divertire e mi allontano non appena sento odore di responsabilità, allora qualche dubbio sulla profondità dei sentimenti e sui vari "ti amo" e "non posso stare senza di te.." mi viene... un leggerissimo sospetto tipo il rag. Ugo che trova la casa piena di pane fresco...


----------



## patroclo (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Diciamo che è tutto ciò che esula dalle responsabilità che una relazione seria e progettuale può comportare. Se io mi voglio solo divertire e mi allontano non appena sento odore di responsabilità, allora qualche dubbio sulla profondità dei sentimenti e sui vari "ti amo" e "non posso stare senza di te.." mi viene... un leggerissimo sospetto tipo il rag. Ugo che trova la casa piena di pane fresco...


congetture da tradito


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Non è andata proprio così... i messaggi che ho letto io arrivavano fino a prima della separazione, quindi il concetto "ognuno a casa sua" il tizio (che tra l'altro non è mai stato sposato, ne' ha mai avuto una famiglia) lo aveva espresso mesi prima, quando ancora non era stato portato tutto alla luce da me, dunque non sappiamo cosa sia successo dopo e che impatto la separazione abbia avuto sul loro rapporto, ne' possiamo sapere se per lei sia già avvenuto o meno questo amaro risveglio...
> 
> Al momento comunque non vedo neanche tentativi di riallacciare, anche perchè magari la nuova relazione può anche naufragare, ma questo non cambia che per esservisi imbarcata lei non avesse più dei gran sentimenti per me a suo tempo, nonostante mostrasse (probabilmente recitando) il contrario... io diffiderei parecchio di un riavvicinamento di questo tipo, più un ripiego che altro... cosa ne dici?


Non è tanto quello che può volere lei...la cosa importante sei te...te la vuoi ancora nella tua vita? Perché tante volte sbagliamo, andiamo dietro al nostro orgoglio e ci perdiamo un sacco di cose.


----------



## omicron (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Diciamo che è tutto ciò che esula dalle responsabilità che una relazione seria e progettuale può comportare. Se io mi voglio solo divertire e mi allontano non appena sento odore di responsabilità, allora qualche dubbio sulla profondità dei sentimenti e sui vari "ti amo" e "non posso stare senza di te.." mi viene... un leggerissimo sospetto tipo il rag. Ugo che trova la casa piena di pane fresco...


fatto sta che però tu non lo sai come stanno effettivamente le cose tra loro due, il fatto che non convivano (e meno male direi, per tuo figlio), non significa non avere una relazione progettuale
concordo con @Marjanna  e con @patroclo  sei ancora troppo arrabbiato


----------



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> congetture da tradito


Spiega meglio..


----------



## Lara3 (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> No, ha fatto male i suoi conti a pensare che io le facessi da baby sitter a chiamata (nonostante il mio lavoro ben più impegnativo del suo e la mia vita) dopo aver sottoscritto ed omologato davanti ad un giudice un regolare accordo di separazione consensuale, e comunque rendendomi disponibile molto oltre il minimo garantito


Vuole il tempo per farsi affari suoi. Tutto qui.


----------



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Vuole il tempo per farsi affari suoi. Tutto qui.


Come penso io...


----------



## patroclo (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Spiega meglio..


Che, come da tua stessa ammissione, non ne sai nulla. Parlandone male mostri di non avere ancora distacco ...tutto qua


----------



## omicron (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Come penso io...


e quindi le dici di no per ripicca?


----------



## Lara3 (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Confermo che questo è esattamente quello che intendo fare... però faccio sempre un po' fatica a capire quale può essere il rancore del traditore nei confronti del tradito... mi sembra più la rabbia del truffatore che viene sgamato nei confronti di colui che lo sgama...


La stessa cosa il mio ex marito: molto arrabbiato con me, rancore a 1000 per averlo scoperto.
Era lui quello arrabbiato, non accettava che lo fossi io .


----------



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e quindi le dici di no per ripicca?


Io non le ho detto assolutamente di no, anzi mi sono reso disponibile ben oltre quanto previsto dall'accordo di separazione, ma avendo anch'io un lavoro non posso fare di più.. solo che per lei questo "non posso fare di più" equivale a me che l'abbandono sola con nostro figlio...


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Mi dovete perdonare ma c'erano messaggi in precedenza che non ho messo perchè già così mi sembrava troppo lungo... la discussione in realtà era nata sulla gestione dei giorni di nostro figlio con la scuola ecc... io le avevo fatto presente che col lavoro e l'aiuto dei miei avrei potuto comunque garantire più di quanto indicato nell'accordo (anzichè 2 pomeriggi alla settimana, aggiungevo 2 notti, e un altro pomeriggio dove possibile) lei nonostante ciò mi accusava di averla lasciata "sola" col bambino, intendendo che siccome lei fa un lavoro a turni 7/7 (tipo ospedale) allora io avrei dovuto concordare con lei giorno per giorno quando tenere mio figlio, in barba al mio lavoro e alla mia vita (che per fortuna mi sto ricostruendo.....). In pratica secondo il suo pensiero se io non facevo da baby sitter a chiamata era equivalente a lasciarla completamente sola...


Prima come veniva gestito il figlio quando ti lavoravi e lei c'era di turno?


----------



## omicron (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Io come regola generale non ambisco ad avere nella mia vita persone che non vogliono me nella loro,
> 
> 
> Io non le ho detto assolutamente di no, anzi mi sono reso disponibile ben oltre quanto previsto dall'accordo di separazione, ma avendo anch'io un lavoro non posso fare di più.. solo che per lei questo "non posso fare di più" equivale a me che l'abbandono sola con nostro figlio...


però scusa, lei  è al lavoro e vostro figlio che fa? sta da solo? quanti anni ha?


----------



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Prima come veniva gestito il figlio quando ti lavoravi e lei c'era di turno?


Prima ovviamente abitavamo insieme e io ero riuscito a farmi dare smart working al pomeriggio dalla mia azienda, che è vicina a dove abitavamo. Per cui potevo portarlo a scuola, andarlo a prendere e stare poi con lui dal pomeriggio. Ora lo smart working non riesco più come proma e io abito a 45 km di distanza. Per questo abbiamo preso una baby sitter...


----------



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> però scusa, lei  è al lavoro e vostro figlio che fa? sta da solo? quanti anni ha?


C'è una baby sitter, oltre i nonni...


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Prima ovviamente abitavamo insieme e io ero riuscito a farmi dare smart working al pomeriggio dalla mia azienda, che è vicina a dove abitavamo. Per cui potevo portarlo a scuola, andarlo a prendere e stare poi con lui dal pomeriggio. Ora lo smart working non riesco più come proma e io abito a 45 km di distanza. Per questo abbiamo preso una baby sitter...


Ovviamente con la separazione tutto è cambiato, ti sei spostato di molto, probabilmente si sente sola ad affrontare una ipotetica emergenza. 
Come mai non sei rimasto vicino?


----------



## Anatoly79 (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Io non le ho detto assolutamente di no, anzi mi sono reso disponibile ben oltre quanto previsto dall'accordo di separazione, ma avendo anch'io un lavoro non posso fare di più.. solo che per lei questo "non posso fare di più" equivale a me che l'abbandono sola con nostro figlio...


Ciao intanto, mi dispiace per la situazione creatasi, beh... credo che pensare _"non posso fare di più" equivale a me che l'abbandono sola con nostro figlio..., _non sia da persona matura.
Si è arrivati a un'accordo di separazione consensuale? Con conseguente ripartizione degli "obblighi" genitoriali? Bene, che vengano rispettati ambo le parti, poi l'eccezione sicuramente non conferma la regola (sta al buon senso ambo le parti) e capisco anche in una situazione di separazione, magari viversi qualche ora o qualche giorno in più la propria prole è tutto grasso che cola, ma ti do ragione e mi chiedo: "la signora non aveva messo in conto l'epilogo della vicenda una volta venutasi a scoprire, non aveva calcolato i rischi?" O aveva pensato di avere una baby sitter H24 a chiamata, inoltre penso, che per rifarsi una vita, magari più avanti, necessita del tempo libero, tempo che si dovrà incastrare nello svolgimento degli "obblighi" sopra menzionati e dal racconto esposto si "legge" un certo menefreghismo ed egoismo da parte della ex moglie. (come dire ho avuto la mia possibilità è giusto che l'abbia anche tu di trovare una persona con cui condividere la vita ammesso e non concesso che riconosca il proprio errore, non entro nel merito).


----------



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Che, come da tua stessa ammissione, non ne sai nulla. Parlandone male mostri di non avere ancora distacco ...tutto qua


Sicuramente non posso ancora mostrare distacco visto che la cosa è relativamente fresca... però affermare che spesso le relazioni "clandestine" sono fatte di "divertimento" senza responsabilità , non mi sembra una congettura da tradito così campata per aria, come non mi sembra campato per aria affermare che una volta che vengono alla luce spesso mostrano i loro "limiti", tutto qui


----------



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ovviamente con la separazione tutto è cambiato, ti sei spostato di molto, probabilmente si sente sola ad affrontare una ipotetica emergenza.
> Come mai non sei rimasto vicino?


Intanto una separazione non è mai economicamente gratis e io non navigo nell'oro, per cui al momento di lasciare la casa coniugale ho preso la prima soluzione che ho trovato (appartamento in bifamiliare dove abitano i miei genitori). Ho già comprato un appartamento vicino alla casa coniugale, ma non si libera fino a fine anno... tutto inutile per altro perchè lei ha già deciso di vendere a breve la casa coniugale per andare ad abitare vicino al lavoro...


----------



## omicron (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Intanto una separazione non è mai economicamente gratis e io non navigo nell'oro, per cui al momento di lasciare la casa coniugale ho preso la prima soluzione che ho trovato (appartamento in bifamiliare dove abitano i miei genitori). Ho già comprato un appartamento vicino alla casa coniugale, ma non si libera fino a fine anno... tutto inutile per altro perchè lei ha già deciso di vendere a breve la casa coniugale per andare ad abitare vicino al lavoro...


la casa coniugale è intesta a lei?


----------



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> la casa coniugale è intesta a lei?


Si


----------



## omicron (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Si


ma perchè non vai a fare due parole con l'avvocato e senti un po' se scriverle una lettera visto che lei si lamenta?


----------



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Benvenuto @ParmaLetale,
> leggendo lo scambio di messaggi e quanto hai scritto in seguito, il pensiero che mi è venuto è che la tua ex moglie trovi che il tuo rancore sia motivo della mancanza di disponibilità per accordarsi sulla gestione del figlio. Probabilmente serve tempo ad entrambi per razionalizzare.
> Tu hai visto il tradimento come un "sostituto a te", invece era un extra.
> Nonostante tu ti sia separato, sembra quasi dentro di te tieni una porta aperta, come idea di una possibilità di tornare indietro. Sarà altamente improbabile.


"Sostituto" o "extra" non fa una gran differenza, dipende da quanto è presa lei... E se lei stessa dichiara che è una relazione di cui non può fare a meno, e viene dal tuo stesso avvocato a firmare il ricorso della separazione senza neanche leggerlo, basta fare velocemente... direi che è piuttosto presa... 

Confesso che ho deciso quasi subito di separarmi per non fare come coloro che tergiversano sperando che lei si ravveda, perchè così facendo secondo me non fanno altro che regalare ulteriore tempo ai signori per tenere comodamente i piedi in 2 scarpe... meglio dare uno "scossone": se si ravvede se ne può discutere del rapporto e si è fatta la cosa giusta, se non si ravvede allora si è già fatta la cosa giusta comunque

Nel mio caso non credo di aver tenuto una porta aperta, non tanto per il tradimento in se', quanto per il fatto che se lo ha fatto, se si è imbarcata in una vita parallela per tanto tempo, potrà anche mollare l'amante, ma non avrà comunque sentimento per me, come non lo aveva già prima.


----------



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma perchè non vai a fare due parole con l'avvocato e senti un po' se scriverle una lettera visto che lei si lamenta?


Già fatto... non si può fare molto essendo la casa di sua proprietà... o meglio si potrebbe fare un ricorso al giudice in merito, ma è una causa civile come le altre per cui potresti avere ragione, ma non prima di anni e anni di bestemmie


----------



## Anatoly79 (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Già fatto... non si può fare molto essendo la casa di sua proprietà... o meglio si potrebbe fare un ricorso al giudice in merito, ma è una causa civile come le altre per cui potresti avere ragione, ma non prima di anni e anni di bestemmie


Bisogna vedere se era sua prima del matrimonio o acquistata dopo in comunione di beni.


----------



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere se era sua prima del matrimonio o acquistata dopo in comunione di beni.


Sua da prima, comunque separazione dei beni


----------



## Anatoly79 (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Sua da prima, comunque separazione dei beni


Quindi inutile imbarcarsi in cause civili che come ben dici portano:
1-Gastrite a non finire
2-Bestemmie ricorrenti
3-Salasso Economico.
Devo dirti una cosa, sicuramente sarai abbastanza incaz******to ma ragioni in maniera lucida, ti stimo.


----------



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non è tanto quello che può volere lei...la cosa importante sei te...te la vuoi ancora nella tua vita? Perché tante volte sbagliamo, andiamo dietro al nostro orgoglio e ci perdiamo un sacco di cose.


Per come sono io è una persona che non vorrei più vedere ne' sentire, ma purtroppo dovrò averci a che fare per mio figlio


----------



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> Quindi inutile imbarcarsi in cause civili che come ben dici portano:
> 1-Gastrite a non finire
> 2-Bestemmie ricorrenti
> 3-Salasso Economico.
> Devo dirti una cosa, sicuramente sarai abbastanza incaz******to ma ragioni in maniera lucida, ti stimo.


Grazie


----------



## Anatoly79 (21 Settembre 2022)

A questo punto della fiera, dico una cosa....Sbollenta, dedicati a lavoro e a tuo figlio, fai vedere il meglio di te "sul campo", da quello che ho letto credo che tu sia il tipo che "difficilmente" ritorna sui suoi passi, non ti imbarcare in relazioni con donne separate (problemi su problemi), ti auguro di trovare una "DONNA" che ti dia valore, l'amore è conseguenziale, (ambo i le parti s'intende)  questa sarà la migliore risposta che potrai dare, innanzi tutto a tuo figlio, dove gli farai vedere e capire il "valore della famiglia" (ma con i fatti, senza parole, che potrebbero essere scambiate per manipolazione) cosa che non è stata in grado di fare la madre e poi infine per la tua ex la quale capirà, nel profondo della sua anima, " che idiota sono stata guarda cosa ho perso...." questa è la cosa migliore che tu possa fare.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Aaaaah … pensavo a qualcosa di più … nostrano: che fossi tu.


La fisionomia di Mel Gibson è inconfondibile.


----------



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> A questo punto della fiera, dico una cosa....Sbollenta, dedicati a lavoro e a tuo figlio, fai vedere il meglio di te "sul campo", da quello che ho letto credo che tu sia il tipo che "difficilmente" ritorna sui suoi passi, non ti imbarcare in relazioni con donne separate (problemi su problemi), ti auguro di trovare una "DONNA" che ti dia valore, l'amore è conseguenziale, (ambo i le parti s'intende)  questa sarà la migliore risposta che potrai dare, innanzi tutto a tuo figlio, dove gli farai vedere e capire il "valore della famiglia" (ma con i fatti, senza parole, che potrebbero essere scambiate per manipolazione) cosa che non è stata in grado di fare la madre e poi infine per la tua ex la quale capirà, nel profondo della sua anima, " che idiota sono stata guarda cosa ho perso...." questa è la cosa migliore che tu possa fare.


Diciamo che condivido tutto e più o meno sono all'80%/90% di questi obiettivi..  Però aggiungo che a 50 anni ricostruirsi una vita con un'altra persona che non sia separata è improbabile.. Poi l'importante è sempre la qualità della persona e l' insieme dei suoi valori che fanno la differenza, almeno per come è capitato a me...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Per come sono io è una persona che non vorrei più vedere ne' sentire, ma purtroppo dovrò averci a che fare per mio figlio


Dal dialogo riportato non pare. Soprattutto non pare dalla questione che poni.
Infatti non si capisce che parere tu voglia, se non quello di sentirti dire che tu sei quello bravo.


----------



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dal dialogo riportato non pare. Soprattutto non pare dalla questione che poni.
> Infatti non si capisce che parere tu voglia, se non quello di sentirti dire che tu sei quello bravo.



Come ho scritto penso che mi sarebbe utile leggere i commenti di vari punti di vista e a dirla tutta mi interessano di più quelli in cui io non sono quello bravo..


----------



## perplesso (21 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> messa come l'hai raccontata te mi verrebbe da dirti che la tua ex sbaglia a cercare la riappacificazione con te partendo però da accuse nei tuoi confronti, nel momento che vieni beccata a tradire penso che l'atteggiamento più sensato da tenere dovrebbe essere basso profilo e aspettare di fare sbollire la cosa al tradito per poi provare in un secondo momento un riavvicinamento anche solo per gli ipotetici figli che ci possono essere.


ipotetici?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Come ho scritto penso che mi sarebbe utile leggere i commenti di vari punti di vista e a dirla tutta mi interessano di più quelli in cui io non sono quello bravo..


Credo che da ciò che hai riportato traspaia il vostro legame.
Poi riconoscersi delle colpe è solo un modo di chiedere scusa e dimostrarsi pentiti, ribattere è richiedere più scuse, mettere in rilievo i bisogni del figlio è triangolare per esprimere i propri.
Per me dovreste tornare insieme. E non lo dico mai.


----------



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dal dialogo riportato non pare. Soprattutto non pare dalla questione che poni.
> Infatti non si capisce che parere tu voglia, se non quello di sentirti dire che tu sei quello bravo.



Da cosa non pare secondo te?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Da cosa non pare secondo te?


Si percepisce una tensione relazionale di chi ...non si è separato.


----------



## perplesso (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> No, ha fatto male i suoi conti a pensare che io le facessi da baby sitter a chiamata (nonostante il mio lavoro ben più impegnativo del suo e la mia vita) dopo aver sottoscritto ed omologato davanti ad un giudice un regolare accordo di separazione consensuale, e comunque rendendomi disponibile molto oltre il minimo garantito


ahò, stamo a parlà de tu fijo eh


----------



## omicron (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Già fatto... non si può fare molto essendo la casa di sua proprietà... o meglio si potrebbe fare un ricorso al giudice in merito, ma è una causa civile come le altre per cui potresti avere ragione, ma non prima di anni e anni di bestemmie


No non volevo dire questo
Volevo dire che lei si lamenta che non la aiuti 
Tu ti avvicini e si allontana lei
La lettera dell’avvocato serve solo a mettere agli atti che tu sei disponibile verso di lei e lei fa di tutto per complicare le cose per vostro figlio


----------



## Andromeda4 (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Non ho informazioni certe al riguardo dalla separazione in poi (separazione avvenuta questa primavera), ma dai messaggi che avevo letto (cosa che sconsiglio a chiunque di fare....) emergeva un rapporto molto conflittuale, con continui tira e molla, con lui che mesi fa le consigliava di prendere lei un avvocato per separarsi se non provava più sentimenti per me, ma specificando bene subito dopo che poi avrebbero continuato a stare ognuno a casa sua (guai a prendersi le responsabilità del "pacchetto completo", oltre al divertimento)... per cui penso che fosse uno "stare insieme" non proprio sano, ma dal quale lei era presa e non aveva alcuna intenzione di staccarsi.. Quindi penso che tuttora il rapporto continui in questi termini (a maggior ragione perchè con la separazione lei si sarà sentita ancora più "spinta" verso ciò...), ma dubito che abbia assunto i connotati di una relazione "ufficiale"... Però, perchè questa domanda?


La domanda perché serve a capire cosa ha scatenato la decisione della separazione, è ben diverso se "provocata" o messa sotto pressione da un'altra persona o se questa persona è arrivata dopo una separazione per altri motivi. Per il fatto che abbiano un rapporto conflittuale e probabilmente tuttora lo sia, fa parte del gioco. Tra amanti il rapporto è una cosa, tutt'altro se queste due persone vissute in una bolla si calano nella quotidianità.


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ipotetici?


Parlavo di una coppia in generale...non della sua...


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Intanto una separazione non è mai economicamente gratis e io non navigo nell'oro, per cui al momento di lasciare la casa coniugale ho preso la prima soluzione che ho trovato (appartamento in bifamiliare dove abitano i miei genitori). Ho già comprato un appartamento vicino alla casa coniugale, ma non si libera fino a fine anno... tutto inutile per altro perchè lei ha già deciso di vendere a breve la casa coniugale per andare ad abitare vicino al lavoro...


Questo vuol dire che non vi parlate. 
Visto che si sente lasciata sola, forse era il caso di farle notare che la volontà c'è, visto che hai acquistato casa vicino lei ed ora lei si allontana. 
Quanto dista il suo lavoro da casa


----------



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ahò, stamo a parlà de tu fijo eh


E di sua madre che è genitore collocatario, ma lo tiene meno di quanto lo tengo io, e non si capisce perché per lei vale la scusa del lavoro a turni (che comunque può scambiare come faceva regolarmente per farsi i fatti suoi..) mentre non vale per me che ho il triplo delle sue responsabilità ma ciononostante sono riuscito sbattendomi ad ottenere condizioni di favore dalla mia azienda. 

Il punto è che va bene fare delle scelte ma bisogna anche prendersi le responsabilità delle conseguenze


----------



## omicron (21 Settembre 2022)

Quindi cosa vorresti? Una scusa valida anche tu?


----------



## perplesso (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> E di sua madre che è genitore collocatario, ma lo tiene meno di quanto lo tengo io, e non si capisce perché per lei vale la scusa del lavoro a turni (che comunque può scambiare come faceva regolarmente per farsi i fatti suoi..) mentre non vale per me che ho il triplo delle sue responsabilità ma ciononostante sono riuscito sbattendomi ad ottenere condizioni di favore dalla mia azienda.
> 
> Il punto è che va bene fare delle scelte ma bisogna anche prendersi le responsabilità delle conseguenze


resta il fatto che io di tenere mio figlio sarei felice.   poi lei posso gonfiarla in separata sede


----------



## Anatoly79 (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> E di sua madre che è genitore collocatario, ma lo tiene meno di quanto lo tengo io, e non si capisce perché per lei vale la scusa del lavoro a turni (che comunque può scambiare come faceva regolarmente per farsi i fatti suoi..) mentre non vale per me che ho il triplo delle sue responsabilità ma ciononostante sono riuscito sbattendomi ad ottenere condizioni di favore dalla mia azienda.
> 
> Il punto è che va bene fare delle scelte ma bisogna anche prendersi le responsabilità delle conseguenze


Sono sincero, io l'ho pensato, tu lo hai detto, in quanto persona coinvolta nei fatti. 
Quindi, quando si "organizzava" per farsi i fattacci suoi, a ParmaLetale doveva andare bene tutto, ora che si deve organizzare per correre dietro al figlio "si sente abbandonata".... credo che Parma ha ragione da vendere, prova ne è il fatto che ha acquistato casa vicino a quella dove abita il figlio, probabilmente, ansi sicuramente, per motivi logistici, legati anche alla gestione del figlio,  il fatto che sia disponibile a fine anno, non ne possiamo fare una colpa a nessuno, quello che conta è la data del rogito (c'è il rogito vero? Scherzo )


----------



## ParmaLetale (21 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> resta il fatto che io di tenere mio figlio sarei felice.   poi lei posso gonfiarla in separata sede


Io sono felice ogni volta che posso stare con mio figlio, "tenere" è un verbo che mi fa orrore perchè sembra di parlare di un pacco... purtroppo ancora non ho sviluppato il dono dell'ubiquità e se voglio mangiare, pagare gli alimenti ecc ecc mi tocca ancora lavorare... dovendo lavorare ho un limite anch'io al tempo che posso dedicargli, non mi sembra molto difficile da capire


----------



## perplesso (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Io sono felice ogni volta che posso stare con mio figlio, "tenere" è un verbo che mi fa orrore perchè sembra di parlare di un pacco... purtroppo ancora non ho sviluppato il dono dell'ubiquità e se voglio mangiare, pagare gli alimenti ecc ecc mi tocca ancora lavorare... dovendo lavorare ho un limite anch'io al tempo che posso dedicargli, non mi sembra molto difficile da capire


qui stiamo discorrendo di qualche pomeriggio o no?


----------



## Nonècomecredi (21 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> "Sostituto" o "extra" non fa una gran differenza, dipende da quanto è presa lei... E se lei stessa dichiara che è una relazione di cui non può fare a meno, e viene dal tuo stesso avvocato a firmare il ricorso della separazione senza neanche leggerlo, basta fare velocemente... direi che è piuttosto presa...
> 
> Confesso che ho deciso quasi subito di separarmi per non fare come coloro che tergiversano sperando che lei si ravveda, perchè così facendo secondo me non fanno altro che regalare ulteriore tempo ai signori per tenere comodamente i piedi in 2 scarpe... meglio dare uno "scossone": se si ravvede se ne può discutere del rapporto e si è fatta la cosa giusta, se non si ravvede allora si è già fatta la cosa giusta comunque
> 
> Nel mio caso non credo di aver tenuto una porta aperta, non tanto per il tradimento in se', quanto per il fatto che se lo ha fatto, se si è imbarcata in una vita parallela per tanto tempo, potrà anche mollare l'amante, ma non avrà comunque sentimento per me, come non lo aveva già prima.


Sei uno con le palle! Tanta stima!


----------



## Marjanna (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> "Sostituto" o "extra" non fa una gran differenza, dipende da quanto è presa lei... E se lei stessa dichiara che è una relazione di cui non può fare a meno, e viene dal tuo stesso avvocato a firmare il ricorso della separazione senza neanche leggerlo, basta fare velocemente... direi che è piuttosto presa...
> 
> Confesso che ho deciso quasi subito di separarmi per non fare come coloro che tergiversano sperando che lei si ravveda, perchè così facendo secondo me non fanno altro che regalare ulteriore tempo ai signori per tenere comodamente i piedi in 2 scarpe... meglio dare uno "scossone": se si ravvede se ne può discutere del rapporto e si è fatta la cosa giusta, se non si ravvede allora si è già fatta la cosa giusta comunque
> 
> Nel mio caso non credo di aver tenuto una porta aperta, non tanto per il tradimento in se', quanto per il fatto che se lo ha fatto, se si è imbarcata in una vita parallela per tanto tempo, potrà anche mollare l'amante, ma non avrà comunque sentimento per me, come non lo aveva già prima.


Oddio se firma un documento senza leggerlo mi verrebbe da dire ben altro. In questo caso, più che presa ipotizzerei traumatizzata.
Tu sei convinto che chi tradisce abbia tutto un piano, ma il "piano" è rimane proprio col tradito, portare avanti la famiglia creata. 
Non è la favola del mulino bianco, quelle cose che ti mettono in testa da bambino, ma accade. Scoprendo il suo tradimento hai aperto il vaso di pandora. 
Ti sei separato da lei (non lo contesto) ma quello che hai visto non è indietro. Lo stai vivendo.
Ora vivrai vari passaggi, normali nel percorso di chi vive un tradimento. Ciò che vivrai in questo percorso, e come lo vivrai, inciderà in te, nella tua salute, nella tua vita, nel rapporto che potrai avere in futuro con altre donne. Ma la cosa prioritaria è tuo figlio, perchè avendo un figlio tu e lei continuate ad essere genitori.

Probabilmente lei ancora non ha capito che tu non sei più suo marito, che non puoi essere li se ti avvisa poco prima, senza darti modo di organizzarti. 
Questo non ha alcuna connessione col tradimento, con la colpa, con quel che è stato. Non devi rispondere se lei ti tira fuori queste cose connesse al figlio, riportala alla questione pratica, accordo per il figlio senza preavviso.


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Settembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Oddio se firma un documento senza leggerlo mi verrebbe da dire ben altro. In questo caso, più che presa ipotizzerei traumatizzata.
> Tu sei convinto che chi tradisce abbia tutto un piano, ma il "piano" è rimane proprio col tradito, portare avanti la famiglia creata.
> Non è la favola del mulino bianco, quelle cose che ti mettono in testa da bambino, ma accade. Scoprendo il suo tradimento hai aperto il vaso di pandora.
> Ti sei separato da lei (non lo contesto) ma quello che hai visto non è indietro. Lo stai vivendo.
> ...


Non credo che si rimanga con tradito sempre solo per tutelare comunque il matrimonio. In certi casi , se si ha il sentore che l’amante non fara’ lo stesso .. non si fa saltare il banco. Ma e’ una scelta indiretta e dipende quindi da terzi e non e’ una forma di tutela ma di timore di rimanere col cerino in mano. 
Qui mi sembra di vedere una donna che ha preso una sbandata per un uomo che la tiene sulle spine.. e poco affidabile….e che alla fine si e’ trovata da un lato sollevata dalla scoperta del tradimento e dall’altra preoccupata che la sua nuova relazione sia in realtà’ inconsistente . (Ha visto che il suo amante non fa salti di gioia?) 
Dando la colpa al marito  (dire che lui non ha insistito abbastanza non si puo’ sentire…) lei cerca di sgravarsi di parte del carico in modo che le sue richieste non vengano rimbalzate per rancore.
Comodo, ma non corretto. 
Secondo me


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che da ciò che hai riportato traspaia il vostro legame.
> Poi riconoscersi delle colpe è solo un modo di chiedere scusa e dimostrarsi pentiti, ribattere è richiedere più scuse, mettere in rilievo i bisogni del figlio è triangolare per esprimere i propri.
> Per me dovreste tornare insieme. E non lo dico mai.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Si percepisce una tensione relazionale di chi ...non si è separato.


Trascuri un particolare: tutto questo suo chiedere "scusa", questo suo supposto senso di colpa, arriva solo ed esclusivamente *dopo* che io ho aperto il vaso... Personalmente faccio molta fatica a credere al pentimento di chi viene sgamato e meno ancora al senso di colpa... potremmo *forse *discutere di senso di colpa in caso di una "confessione spontanea", ma in questo caso secondo me a parlare è più la paura di rimanere col cerino in mano.

Poi sicuramente c'è ancora una tensione relazionale come dici tu, d'altra parte i sentimenti non si spengono con un interruttore e il vaso l'ho aperto questa primavera (e non augurerei al mio peggior nemico di provare quello che ho provato io..), mentre la separazione si è conclusa dal giudice quest'estate, e non è sicuramente immediato abituarsi a questa nuova vita da separati, ma c'è ancora anche l'altro signore col quale al momento non possiamo sapere che rapporto o eventuale progetto vi sia, sappiamo solo che c'è...

Detto ciò perchè secondo te dovremmo tornare insieme?


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> qui stiamo discorrendo di qualche pomeriggio o no?


Esatto: io ne posso garantire 3 su 5, più 2 notti (oltre ai week end ovviamente) più trasporto da e per la scuola con pranzo tutti i giorni visto che per fortuna lavoro lì vicino e sono di strada, ma guarda caso lei si lamenta che l'accordo (che ha firmato senza leggerlo..) intende i week end come sabato e domenica, mentre vorrebbe anche il venerdì... Solo che io sono direttore di un polo logistico e per ritagliarmi tutto questo tempo metto a rischio il mio rapporto di lavoro (non tanto con i miei superiori che finchè va tutto bene non eccepiscono nulla, quanto con i miei colleghi, che mandano avanti la baracca come se fossi presente...) mentre lei fa un lavoro a turni di assistenza a disabili, senza responsabilità sul lavoro di altre persone se non se stessa, e con la possibilità di modificarli all'occorrenza. Senza contare che c'è la baby sitter pagata al 50% se proprio non si riesce a organizzarsi...


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

come al solito chi ci rimette sono i figli


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Questo vuol dire che non vi parlate.
> Visto che si sente lasciata sola, forse era il caso di farle notare che la volontà c'è, visto che hai acquistato casa vicino lei ed ora lei si allontana.
> Quanto dista il suo lavoro da casa


Il suo lavoro dista circa 50 km da casa... è sempre stato così e lei si è sempre, giustamente, lamentata della tanta strada da fare ogni giorno... ma il bello è che fino a 1 anno fa lei lavorava in una struttura dove faceva orario diurno, quindi la lun a ven dalle 9 alle 16, sabato, domenica, feste, agosto a casa.... ad un certo punto manifesta il desiderio di riqualificarsi, in modo, dice lei, da poter magari cercare un lavoro simile o magari migliore, ma più vicino a casa... Io ovviamente l'appoggio in pieno, dove per appoggio si intende che lei per 9 mesi resta senza stipendio e fuori casa da mattina a sera per seguire i corsi, e io mi occupo di tutto il resto sia economicamente che materialmente col bambino che va a scuola ecc ecc.... finito il corso questa primavera guarda caso viene trasferita nella struttura aperta h24 7/7 dove si lavora coi turni che fa adesso (quindi cancellati in un botto: fine settimana insieme, ferie, festività ecc ecc) e dove lavora a stretto contatto con l'altro signore in questione... ovviamente di cercare lavoro più vicino a casa non se ne è più parlato anche perchè io, esasperato, a quel punto ho aperto il vaso...


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> come al solito chi ci rimette sono i figli


Esatto: cosa che andrebbe valutata prima di imbarcarsi in una vita parallela, o no? o intendi che era meglio fare finta di niente ingoiando rospi grandi come una casa ogni giorno per non turbare l'equilibrio?


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quindi cosa vorresti? Una scusa valida anche tu?


Non ho capito la domanda, scusa valida per cosa?


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Esatto: cosa che andrebbe valutata prima di imbarcarsi in una vita parallela, o no? o intendi che era meglio fare finta di niente ingoiando rospi grandi come una casa ogni giorno per non turbare l'equilibrio?


ma che vuoi che ti si dica bravo?



ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Non ho capito la domanda, scusa valida per cosa?


sostieni che lei abbia la scusa buona per via del lavoro, sembra che a te manchi il poter contrapporre una scusa ugualmente valida
il tutto per non seguire vostro figlio
io voglio capire tutto però a me non piace né il suo comportamento ma neanche il tuo


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma che vuoi che ti si dica bravo?
> 
> Ho fatto una domanda e mi piacerebbe, se possibile e gentilmente risposta nel merito
> 
> ...


Temo che tu abbia frainteso, non dico che lei abbia una scusa valida e io no, dico che entrambi lavoriamo, ma io, a differenza sua, come ho scritto, ho messo anche a rischio il mio rapporto di lavoro per stare più tempo possibile con mio figlio, mentre lei si lamenta che non ha i venerdì liberi, è più chiaro così?


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Temo che tu abbia frainteso, non dico che lei abbia una scusa valida e io no, dico che entrambi lavoriamo, ma io, a differenza sua, come ho scritto, ho messo anche a rischio il mio rapporto di lavoro per stare più tempo possibile con mio figlio, mentre lei si lamenta che non ha i venerdì liberi, è più chiaro così?


no no io capisco bene, quello che non capisco è cosa vuoi sentirti dire, che lei è brutta e cattiva? che hai fatto bene a lasciarla? che è una lagnona e tu quello bravo che si sbatte? vuoi consigli su come gestire la situazione? cosa vuoi?


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no no io capisco bene, quello che non capisco è cosa vuoi sentirti dire, che lei è brutta e cattiva? che hai fatto bene a lasciarla? che è una lagnona e tu quello bravo che si sbatte? vuoi consigli su come gestire la situazione? cosa vuoi?


Io ho scritto quello che penso, tu mi hai risposto con quello che pensi tu (ti ringrazio) e io ho cercato di chiarie meglio.. non è a questo che serve un forum? a me va bene anche se mi si spiega che il mio comportamento non è corretto, come ho scritto sopra mi interessano i pareri di vari punti di vista, specie quelli in cui io non sono quello bravo, proprio perchè è comunque una situazione relativamente fresca e in divenire


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Io ho scritto quello che penso, tu mi hai risposto con quello che pensi tu (ti ringrazio) e io ho cercato di chiarie meglio.. non è a questo che serve un forum? a me va bene anche se mi si spiega che il mio comportamento non è corretto, come ho scritto sopra mi interessano i pareri di vari punti di vista, specie quelli in cui io non sono quello bravo, proprio perchè è comunque una situazione relativamente fresca e in divenire


per farmi un'opinione devo sapere particolari, ogni volta che aggiungi particolari traspare solo il tuo rancore, che ci sta eh, per carità, però ogni volta che lo fai io ho la sensazione che tu vuoi rifarti su di lei per averti tradito e usi tuo figlio per questo, che è quello che più o meno ti ha detto @Brunetta quando parlava di triangolazione


----------



## Warlock (22 Settembre 2022)

Analizzando i fatti, tre anni di tradimento sono pesanti, e forse anche poco recuperabili.
Ma poco importa visto che è già in atto la separazione.
Sicuramente sia tradito che traditore si stanno confrontando con una nuova fase di vita, che è comunque difficile da entrambe le parti.
Da quello che si è potuto leggere, sembra che la fedifraga, cerchi in qualche modo di alleviare i suoi sensi di colpa scaricando la responsabilità sul marito.
Che per carità può avere le sue colpe, ma nessuna colpa dovrebbe essere pagata con un tradimento.
Quello che non capisco, è il vittimismo di lei, il suo dire a lui che viene lasciata sola.
Se effettivamente  fosse come lei dice, mi chiedo perchè, visto che dovrebbe sapere che lui ha comprato casa vicino (anche se non ancora usufruibile, ma stringere i denti per un pò di tempo non ha mai fatto male a nessuno), lei vuole vendere la casa in cui abita e trasferirsi più vicina al lavoro.

Capisco che la botta sia ancora fresca, quello che posso consigliare è l'indifferenza, la comunicazione ridotta al minimo, la presa di coscienza di un nodo importante della vita, e gettarsi tutto alle spalle e viversi la nuova vita con il bagaglio di esperienze belle e brutte e cercare di vedere sia il vecchio che il nuovo percorso come un evoluzione in miglioramento.
Non sarà certo facile ma sicuramente fattibile e probabilmente sereno nella lunga distanza


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> per farmi un'opinione devo sapere particolari, ogni volta che aggiungi particolari traspare solo il tuo rancore, che ci sta eh, per carità, però ogni volta che lo fai io ho la sensazione che tu vuoi rifarti su di lei per averti tradito e usi tuo figlio per questo, che è quello che più o meno ti ha detto @Brunetta quando parlava di triangolazione


Scusa, hai capito che sto facendo i salti mortali per stare con mio figlio quanto più tempo possibile?

Secondo me @Brunetta[/USER] intendeva una cosa un po' diversa, spero risponda alla mia risposta....


----------



## spleen (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Il suo lavoro dista circa 50 km da casa... è sempre stato così e lei si è sempre, giustamente, lamentata della tanta strada da fare ogni giorno... ma il bello è che fino a 1 anno fa lei lavorava in una struttura dove faceva orario diurno, quindi la lun a ven dalle 9 alle 16, sabato, domenica, feste, agosto a casa.... ad un certo punto manifesta il desiderio di riqualificarsi, in modo, dice lei, da poter magari cercare un lavoro simile o magari migliore, ma più vicino a casa... Io ovviamente l'appoggio in pieno, dove per appoggio si intende che lei per 9 mesi resta senza stipendio e fuori casa da mattina a sera per seguire i corsi, e io mi occupo di tutto il resto sia economicamente che materialmente col bambino che va a scuola ecc ecc.... finito il corso questa primavera guarda caso viene trasferita nella struttura aperta h24 7/7 dove si lavora coi turni che fa adesso (quindi cancellati in un botto: fine settimana insieme, ferie, festività ecc ecc) e dove lavora a stretto contatto con l'altro signore in questione... ovviamente di cercare lavoro più vicino a casa non se ne è più parlato anche perchè io, esasperato, a quel punto ho aperto il vaso...


Benvenuto. Noto leggendoti alcune cose, primariamente che cerchi di comportarti con una certa razionalità, anche prendendo decisioni dolorose ed impegnative, per le quali penso tu stia facendo bene. Secondariamente, penso come te che lei sia ancora presa dentro il rapporto con il tuo rivale perciò fai bene a lasciarla andare.
Capisco l'amarezza che provi, ti auguro di vedere presto la luce in fondo al tunnell. 
Hold the line!


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> lei nonostante ciò mi accusava di averla lasciata "sola" col bambino


Poverina.
Mi dispiace tantissimo per lei.


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Scusa, hai capito che sto facendo i salti mortali per stare con mio figlio quanto più tempo possibile?
> 
> Secondo me @Brunetta[/USER] intendeva una cosa un po' diversa, spero risponda alla mia risposta....


sì io ho capito tutto, non sono stupida, smetti di chiedermi se capisco per cortesia,  ti ho detto dall'inizio di ignorarla e di non portare sul vostro matrimonio le discussioni che riguardano vostro figlio, ti ho anche consigliato di andare da un avvocato per chiarirti le idee, ma tu continui solo a parlare male di tua moglie, abbiamo capito che lei si comporta male, quindi torno alla domanda che ti ho fatto prima: cosa vuoi sentirti dire?


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> beh vostro figlio viene prima della tua e della sua vita, per come la vedo io, se lei ha dei turni al lavoro non ci vedo niente di male nel mettersi d'accordo per il bene di vostro figlio, se lei cambia idea all'ultimo per altri motivi che non sono lavorativi, allora puoi dirle semplicemente che non puoi e che si organizzi, senza andare a cercare recriminazioni


Mettersi d'accordo non significa andare oltre gli impegni già sottoscritti.
Troppo bello farsi I c***i propri e poi elemosinare aiuto perché non ce la si fa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> come al solito chi ci rimette sono i figli


però lei, a quanto scrive @ParmaLetale , ora cambierà casa per avvicinarsi ad un lavoro che ha appena cambiato che la penalizza su tutti gli aspetti e se ne frega di togliere il figlio dall'attuale ambiente per rincorrere l'amante.
In più l'ex marito ha comprato casa, vicino la casa coniugale per stare di più col figlio e questa si sposta.
A me pare che lei voglia rifarsi una vita a scapito del figlio e il marito cerca di rincorrere l'opportunità di fare il padre.
Ora Parma letale è dovuto andare a vivere lontano, perchè tornato dai genitori, ma la casa che gli consegnano a fine anno è vicina al figlio. Però lo moglie dice che è sola e sta per vendere casa e spostarsi a 50 km. A me pare un po stronza.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> perché in genere una donna tenta di riallacciare quando di fatto viene delusa da quella che pensava essere la relazione dei suoi sogni...quando sei presa pensi di poter affrontare tutto...poi un bel giorno ti svegli e ti accorgi di avere buttato tutta la tua vita per niente.
> Tra loro probabilmente c'era il patto ok amanti ma entrambi con l'idea di non sfasciare le famiglie, nel momento che le carte in tavola sono cambiate lui ha sentito il bisogno di chiarire che la sua posizione non era cambiata...penso che per lei sia stato un amaro risveglio.


Però lui le consigliava di lasciare il marito..se l'accordo (chiamiamolo cosi) era quello di rimanere ognuno a casa propria non mi sembra un invito particolarmente brillante


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mettersi d'accordo non significa andare oltre gli impegni già sottoscritti.
> Troppo bello farsi I c***i propri e poi elemosinare aiuto perché non ce la si fa.


ma infatti io gli ho scritto di andare da un avvocato e di far scrivere una bella lettera alla moglie per farle capire che così non si fa e che soprattutto preventivare di vendere casa per allontanarsi di nuovo è solo creare ulteriori problemi al figlio



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> però lei, a quanto scrive @ParmaLetale , ora cambierà casa per avvicinarsi ad un lavoro che ha appena cambiato che la penalizza su tutti gli aspetti e se ne frega di togliere il figlio dall'attuale ambiente per rincorrere l'amante.
> In più l'ex marito ha comprato casa, vicino la casa coniugale per stare di più col figlio e questa si sposta.
> A me pare che lei voglia rifarsi una vita a scapito del figlio e il marito cerca di rincorrere l'opportunità di fare il padre.
> Ora Parma letale è dovuto andare a vivere lontano, perchè tornato dai genitori, ma la casa che gli consegnano a fine anno è vicina al figlio. Però lo moglie dice che è sola e sta per vendere casa e spostarsi a 50 km. A me pare un po stronza.


come ho scritto anche a @Jim Cain  lui deve tutelarsi andando dall'avvocato, è da ieri che glielo dico, lei è stronza e non mi pare di aver scritto che faccia bene


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma infatti io gli ho scritto di andare da un avvocato e di far scrivere una bella lettera alla moglie per farle capire che così non si fa e che soprattutto preventivare di vendere casa per allontanarsi di nuovo è solo creare ulteriori problemi al figlio


Si sono già messi d'accordo.
L'accordo è stato sottoscritto da entrambi.
La signora avrà fatto male i suoi conti, probabilmente spinta dalla fretta di chiudere.
Qualsiasi ulteriore e/o successivo accordo può essere eventualmente ridiscusso ma non con la scusa che c'è un figlio di mezzo, perché il figlio c'era anche PRIMA della sottoscrizione dell'accordo.
Troppo comodo così.


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì io ho capito tutto, non sono stupida, smetti di chiedermi se capisco per cortesia,  ti ho detto dall'inizio di ignorarla e di non portare sul vostro matrimonio le discussioni che riguardano vostro figlio, ti ho anche consigliato di andare da un avvocato per chiarirti le idee, ma tu continui solo a parlare male di tua moglie, abbiamo capito che lei si comporta male, quindi torno alla domanda che ti ho fatto prima: cosa vuoi sentirti dire?


Ci sono stato dall'avvocato, la casa è sua può fare come vuole, se io ho obiezioni in merito si deve fare un ricorso ad un giudice civile ordinario e forse fra 20 anni otterrò ragione


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Si sono già messi d'accordo.
> L'accordo è stato sottoscritto da entrambi.
> La signora avrà fatto male i suoi conti, probabilmente spinta dalla fretta di chiudere.
> Qualsiasi ulteriore e/o successivo accordo può essere eventualmente ridiscusso ma non con la scusa che c'è un figlio di mezzo, perché il figlio c'era anche PRIMA della sottoscrizione dell'accordo.
> Troppo comodo così.


ma cosa c'entra se si sono messi d'accordo? gli accordi non sono rispettati, si fa scrivere dall'avvocato e si cerca di rimettere sta donna un po' sulla  carreggiata, lamentarsi e basta non serve a niente eh



ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Ci sono stato dall'avvocato, la casa è sua può fare come vuole, se io ho obiezioni in merito si deve fare un ricorso ad un giudice civile ordinario e forse fra 20 anni otterrò ragione


continui a non capire, non sto parlando di farle causa, ma una lettera dall'avvocato rende tutti più malleabili e inclini a ragionare, inoltre se non risponde entro un certo lasso di tempo è un "punto a tuo favore"  tra l'altro solo tu hai trovato l'avvocato che rifiuta tra 150€ e i 300€ per mandare una lettera alla tua ex
poi col mercato immobiliare statico voglio vedere anche quanto ci mette a vendere e comprare, non ci vogliono mica due mesi eh

se preferisci lamentarti però fai pure


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> Ciao intanto, mi dispiace per la situazione creatasi, beh... credo che pensare _"non posso fare di più" equivale a me che l'abbandono sola con nostro figlio..., _non sia da persona matura.
> Si è arrivati a un'accordo di separazione consensuale? Con conseguente ripartizione degli "obblighi" genitoriali? Bene, che vengano rispettati ambo le parti, poi l'eccezione sicuramente non conferma la regola (sta al buon senso ambo le parti) e capisco anche in una situazione di separazione, magari viversi qualche ora o qualche giorno in più la propria prole è tutto grasso che cola, ma ti do ragione e mi chiedo: "la signora non aveva messo in conto l'epilogo della vicenda una volta venutasi a scoprire, non aveva calcolato i rischi?" O aveva pensato di avere una baby sitter H24 a chiamata, inoltre penso, che per rifarsi una vita, magari più avanti, necessita del tempo libero, tempo che si dovrà incastrare nello svolgimento degli "obblighi" sopra menzionati e dal racconto esposto si "legge" un certo menefreghismo ed egoismo da parte della ex moglie. (come dire ho avuto la mia possibilità è giusto che l'abbia anche tu di trovare una persona con cui condividere la vita ammesso e non concesso che riconosca il proprio errore, non entro nel merito).


Lettura impeccabile.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra se si sono messi d'accordo? gli accordi non sono rispettati, si fa scrivere dall'avvocato e si cerca di rimettere sta donna un po' sulla  carreggiata, lamentarsi e basta non serve a niente eh


Gli accordi sono rispettati, la signora pare pretenda che @ParmaLetale vada anche oltre la disponibilità già accordata.


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Gli accordi sono rispettati, la signora pare pretenda che @ParmaLetale vada anche oltre la disponibilità già accordata.


se la signora pretende giorni diversi da quelli previsti, gli accordi NON sono rispettati


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> se la signora pretende giorni diversi da quelli previsti, gli accordi NON sono rispettati


Pretendere non significa che li ha ottenuti.
C'è un accordo (che è quello sancito all'interno della separazione consensuale, sottoscritta da ambo le parti) che la signora vorrebbe stravolgere a suo favore.
Non c'è bisogno che @ParmaLetale faccia scrivere dal suo avvocato, al limite è la signora che, tramite il suo, dovrebbe chiedere (senza poterla pretendere) una revisione degli accordi.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Si


L'ha pagata tutta lei ?
Scusa la domanda.


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Pretendere non significa che li ha ottenuti.
> C'è un accordo (che è quello sancito all'interno della separazione consensuale, sottoscritta da ambo le parti) che la signora vorrebbe stravolgere a suo favore.
> Non c'è bisogno che @ParmaLetale faccia scrivere dal suo avvocato, al limite è la signora che, tramite il suo, dovrebbe chiedere (senza poterla pretendere) una revisione degli accordi.


ma scusami tanto eh, visto che a lui non va bene quello che lei sta facendo, non sarebbe meglio se lo mettesse nero su bianco? solo l'ex marito di mia cugina fa scrivere lettere continue dal suo avvocato per qualsiasi stronzata? addirittura le ha fatto scrivere perché lei a casa sua ha 3 bagni e lui solo 2  lamentandosi che lui non ha la "reggia di Caserta" e un terzo bagno non lo può fare, senza che nessuno gli avesse chiesto niente, tra l'altro


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Oddio se firma un documento senza leggerlo mi verrebbe da dire ben altro. In questo caso, più che presa ipotizzerei traumatizzata.
> Tu sei convinto che chi tradisce abbia tutto un piano, ma il "piano" è rimane proprio col tradito, portare avanti la famiglia creata.
> Non è la favola del mulino bianco, quelle cose che ti mettono in testa da bambino, ma accade. Scoprendo il suo tradimento hai aperto il vaso di pandora.
> Ti sei separato da lei (non lo contesto) ma quello che hai visto non è indietro. Lo stai vivendo.
> ...





Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non credo che si rimanga con tradito sempre solo per tutelare comunque il matrimonio. In certi casi , se si ha il sentore che l’amante non fara’ lo stesso .. non si fa saltare il banco. Ma e’ una scelta indiretta e dipende quindi da terzi e non e’ una forma di tutela ma di timore di rimanere col cerino in mano.
> Qui mi sembra di vedere una donna che ha preso una sbandata per un uomo che la tiene sulle spine.. e poco affidabile….e che alla fine si e’ trovata da un lato sollevata dalla scoperta del tradimento e dall’altra preoccupata che la sua nuova relazione sia in realtà’ inconsistente . (Ha visto che il suo amante non fa salti di gioia?)
> Dando la colpa al marito  (dire che lui non ha insistito abbastanza non si puo’ sentire…) lei cerca di sgravarsi di parte del carico in modo che le sue richieste non vengano rimbalzate per rancore.
> Comodo, ma non corretto.
> Secondo me


Io la vedo così: lei dichiara che se non ha fatto il salto del ramo è stato per "tutelare" (in maniera che lei stessa riconosce sbagliata..) nostro figlio. Questo evidentemente implica che da parte sua da molto tempo non c'è più stato "sentimento" per me, e sicuramente avrebbe preferito andare con quell'altro: su questo non ho alcun dubbio. Faccio fatica invece a credere che il salto del ramo non sia avvenuto per il bambino. Secondo me in questi casi chi decide è più la terza persona sopravvenuta. Se questa dà sufficienti "garanzie" allora avviene il salto, in caso contrario, e credo sia il mio caso, più probabilmente si verifica una situazione di piedi in più scarpe. Da un lato il rapporto con l'amante che resta in una "bolla" (di evasione? di "divertimento"?, di assenza di responsabilità quotidiane?), dall'altro il rapporto col marito che resta come porto sicuro dove tornare in caso di tempesta... Il rischio è che il marito un giorno non ce la faccia più ad ingoiare rospi di varie dimensioni e faccia saltare lui il banco.. a quel punto non resta che vedere cosa succede alla "bolla" di cui sopra. L'unica cosa certa è che per me l'assenza di sentimento nei miei confronti, a prescindere dal tradimento, è motivo sufficiente per giustificare la separazione


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'ha pagata tutta lei ?
> Scusa la domanda.


No, abbiamo fatto un mutuo 100% che tuttora mi sono impegnato a pagare solo io... questo anche per disincentivare la vendita da parte sua... ma temo che anche questo non sia sufficiente


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra se si sono messi d'accordo? gli accordi non sono rispettati, si fa scrivere dall'avvocato e si cerca di rimettere sta donna un po' sulla  carreggiata, lamentarsi e basta non serve a niente eh
> 
> 
> continui a non capire, non sto parlando di farle causa, ma una lettera dall'avvocato rende tutti più malleabili e inclini a ragionare, inoltre se non risponde entro un certo lasso di tempo è un "punto a tuo favore"  tra l'altro solo tu hai trovato l'avvocato che rifiuta tra 150€ e i 300€ per mandare una lettera alla tua ex
> ...


Non è così! La casa è sua e se trova un acquirente la può vendere e trasferirsi, io posso mandare anche 10 raccomandate ma non posso impedirle fisicamente di spostarsi.


----------



## Warlock (22 Settembre 2022)

E comunque ci sono dei clichè che sono insuperabili.
La moglie di Parma che crede che gli uomini ragionino come le donne e quindi che lui dovesse capire che lei aveva l'amante e che le sarebbe piaciuto che lui avesse la palle per fermarla in tempo, è pura poesia adolescenziale


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Esatto: io ne posso garantire 3 su 5, più 2 notti (oltre ai week end ovviamente) più trasporto da e per la scuola con pranzo tutti i giorni visto che per fortuna lavoro lì vicino e sono di strada, ma guarda caso lei si lamenta che l'accordo (che ha firmato senza leggerlo..) intende i week end come sabato e domenica, mentre vorrebbe anche il venerdì... Solo che io sono direttore di un polo logistico e per ritagliarmi tutto questo tempo metto a rischio il mio rapporto di lavoro (non tanto con i miei superiori che finchè va tutto bene non eccepiscono nulla, quanto con i miei colleghi, che mandano avanti la baracca come se fossi presente...) mentre lei fa un lavoro a turni di assistenza a disabili, senza responsabilità sul lavoro di altre persone se non se stessa, e con la possibilità di modificarli all'occorrenza. Senza contare che c'è la baby sitter pagata al 50% se proprio non si riesce a organizzarsi...


Direi - da avvocato - che ti sei già reso disponibile molto più della media dei padri separati/divorziati.


----------



## Ulisse (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> come ho scritto anche a @Jim Cain lui deve tutelarsi andando dall'avvocato, è da ieri che glielo dico, lei è stronza e non mi pare di aver scritto che faccia bene


non so se questi tipi di accordi sono formalizzati anche indicando il giorno o semplicemente dicendo genericamente tot a settimana.
Non sono avvocato ma credo che se specificati, richieste diverse andrebbero giustamente rinegoziate.

Però ho avuto la sfortuna di vedere con amici e parenti le conseguenze di queste discussioni quando non si riusciva a trovare un compromesso amichevole a prescindere da quello ufficiale.
Il consiglio è quello di assecondare, dove possibile, perchè in queste battaglie spesso ci perde molto, oltre alla serenità dei figli, il padre.

Sarò contro corrente rispetto a chi suggerisce di impugnare la carta bollata ma l'escalation sanguinaria che ho visto non mi è sembrata un buon affare per nessuno.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> No, abbiamo fatto un mutuo 100% che tuttora mi sono impegnato a pagare solo io... questo anche per disincentivare la vendita da parte sua... ma temo che anche questo non sia sufficiente


I soldi della eventuale vendita te li prendi tu, vero ?


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non so se questi tipi di accordi sono formalizzati anche indicando il giorno o semplicemente dicendo genericamente tot a settimana.
> Non sono avvocato ma credo che se specificati, richieste diverse andrebbero giustamente rinegoziate.
> 
> Però ho avuto la sfortuna di vedere con amici e parenti le conseguenze di queste discussioni quando non si riusciva a trovare un compromesso amichevole a prescindere da quello ufficiale.
> ...


Normalmente sono indicati.


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non so se questi tipi di accordi sono formalizzati anche indicando il giorno o semplicemente dicendo genericamente tot a settimana.
> Non sono avvocato ma credo che se specificati, richieste diverse andrebbero giustamente rinegoziate.
> 
> Però ho avuto la sfortuna di vedere con amici e parenti le conseguenze di queste discussioni quando non si riusciva a trovare un compromesso amichevole a prescindere da quello ufficiale.
> ...


per la quarta o quinta volta mi ripeto: non ho detto di farle causa, ma solo di avvertirla, la lettera scritta da un avvocato è solo una lettera ma spesso fa "paura" questa donna non ha capito, non vuole capire, non ci arriva, non lo so, ma se adesso si lamenta qualcuno deve farle  capire che poi si lamenterà di più, parmaletale è ancora troppo arrabbiato e quando discute con lei vanno sempre a finire a parlare di corna e di colpe, quelle bisogna che le superino entrambe per campare meglio loro e soprattutto il figlio


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> E comunque ci sono dei clichè che sono insuperabili.
> La moglie di Parma che crede che gli uomini ragionino come le donne e quindi che lui dovesse capire che lei aveva l'amante e che le sarebbe piaciuto che lui avesse la palle per fermarla in tempo, è pura poesia adolescenziale


Esatto: fermarla in tempo prima che si innamorasse


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> I soldi della eventuale vendita te li prendi tu, vero ?


estingueranno il mutuo, ma se la proprietaria è lei se avanza qualcosa penso che se lo prenda lei


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> estingueranno il mutuo, ma se la proprietaria è lei se avanza qualcosa penso che se lo prenda lei


Quindi LUI paga un mutuo, la casa si vende e LEI incassa ?
Sei seria ?


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quindi LUI paga un mutuo, la casa si vende e LEI incassa ?
> Sei seria ?


lui ha detto che la proprietaria è lei e che può vendere e trasferirsi quando le pare e che l'avvocato ha confermato, qui non sono io quella che non è seria, è tutta la situazione che a me pare assolutamente assurda, perchè col lavoro che fa lei, con l'età che hanno, non so proprio come possa pensare che una banca le dia un mutuo se non pensasse di incassare i soldi della vendita


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma scusami tanto eh, visto che a lui non va bene quello che lei sta facendo, non sarebbe meglio se lo mettesse nero su bianco? solo l'ex marito di mia cugina fa scrivere lettere continue dal suo avvocato per qualsiasi stronzata? addirittura le ha fatto scrivere perché lei a casa sua ha 3 bagni e lui solo 2  lamentandosi che lui non ha la "reggia di Caserta" e un terzo bagno non lo può fare, senza che nessuno gli avesse chiesto niente, tra l'altro


Lei non sta 'facendo'.
Lei sta 'dicendo'.
Lei può dire quello che le pare, quello che conta è unicamente l'accordo sottoscritto.


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> estingueranno il mutuo, ma se la proprietaria è lei se avanza qualcosa penso che se lo prenda lei


No, c'è una scrittura privata depositata in tribunale allegata all'accordo che in caso di vendita lei mi deve restituire metà della somma che ho versato... in pratica: la casa vale circa 120.000 euro, il mutuo residuo è circa 90.000, per cui se la vende mi deve dare 15.000 euro e lei resta con 15.000 euro ma senza una casa già pagata, dovendone cercare un'altra o in affitto (che adesso non paga) o con mutuo (che adesso le pago io per intero, giusto perchè non penso all'interesse di mio figlio....) ... Gliel'ho spiegato anche dettagliatamente che economicamente sarebbe und disastro per lei ma non credo senta ragioni..


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lui ha detto che la proprietaria è lei e che può vendere e trasferirsi quando le pare e che l'avvocato ha confermato, qui non sono io quella che non è seria, è tutta la situazione che a me pare assolutamente assurda, perchè col lavoro che fa lei, con l'età che hanno, non so proprio come possa pensare che una banca le dia un mutuo se non pensasse di incassare i soldi della vendita


A me interessa capire chi incasserà i soldi della vendita perché se è lui a pagare il mutuo mi pare normale oltreché logico che sia lui ad incassare la somma.
Una volta venduta la casa - la volontà di vendere pare essere esclusivamente della signora - la stessa potrà rivolgersi al suo avvocato per chiedere che le venga corrisposta una cifra per l'affitto di un'altra abitazione.


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lei non sta 'facendo'.
> Lei sta 'dicendo'.
> Lei può dire quello che le pare, quello che conta è unicamente l'accordo sottoscritto.


quello che conta è l'accordo ma se lei non lo rispetta? che si fa? si sta lì a dire "eh ma c'è l'accordo"? risolve qualcosa?



ParmaLetale ha detto:


> No, c'è una scrittura privata depositata in tribunale allegata all'accordo che in caso di vendita lei mi deve restituire metà della somma che ho versato... in pratica: la casa vale circa 120.000 euro, il mutuo residuo è circa 90.000, per cui se la vende mi deve dare 15.000 euro e lei resta con 15.000 euro ma senza una casa già pagata, dovendone cercare un'altra o in affitto (che adesso non paga) o con mutuo... Gliel'ho spiegato anche dettagliatamente che economicamente sarebbe und disastro per lei ma non credo senta ragioni..


appunto, lei non ha chiaro che non si trova 120.000€ in mano e che nessuno le darebbe un mutuo, dille di fare un giro per le banche


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quello che conta è l'accordo ma se lei non lo rispetta? che si fa? si sta lì a dire "eh ma c'è l'accordo"? risolve qualcosa?
> 
> 
> appunto, lei non ha chiaro che non si trova 120.000€ in mano e che nessuno le darebbe un mutuo, dille di fare un giro per le banche


Gliel'ho detto, ma in questo momento purtroppo (per mio figlio) lei è molto meno lucida di me. Temo, e non lo dico per gelosia, che pensi solo ad allontanarsi il più rapidamente possibile da questa casa per andare vicino al lavoro e al suo nuovo "compagno"


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> No, c'è una scrittura privata depositata in tribunale allegata all'accordo che in caso di vendita lei mi deve restituire metà della somma che ho versato... in pratica: la casa vale circa 120.000 euro, il mutuo residuo è circa 90.000, per cui se la vende mi deve dare 15.000 euro e lei resta con 15.000 euro ma senza una casa già pagata, dovendone cercare un'altra o in affitto (che adesso non paga) o con mutuo (che adesso le pago io per intero, giusto perchè non penso all'interesse di mio figlio....) ... Gliel'ho spiegato anche dettagliatamente che economicamente sarebbe und disastro per lei ma non credo senta ragioni..


Ho capito che con la signora è praticamente impossibile qualsiasi dialogo.
Non capisco perché voglia vendere, visto che il mutuo per la casa lo paghi tu, e in caso di nuova collocazione non è detto (visto che anche lei percepisce uno stipendio) che le future spese relative all'affitto te le debba piangere solo tu.
Contenta lei..


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ho capito che con la signora è praticamente impossibile qualsiasi dialogo.
> Non capisco perché voglia vendere, visto che il mutuo per la casa lo paghi tu, e in caso di nuova collocazione non è detto (visto che anche lei percepisce uno stipendio) che le future spese relative all'affitto te le debba piangere solo tu.
> Contenta lei..


ma poi lui ha detto che sta comprando casa, quindi poi avrà un'altra rata da pagare, lui potrebbe metterci soldi solo se la casa venisse intestata al figlio o sbaglio?


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma poi lui ha detto che sta comprando casa, quindi poi avrà un'altra rata da pagare, lui potrebbe metterci soldi solo se la casa venisse intestata al figlio o sbaglio?


La casa la 'intesti' se la acquisti.
Non credo che il nostro amico sia così folle da procedere anche per l'ex moglie e per suo figlio all'acquisto di una nuova casa.
Quindi, al limite, si vedrà costretto a pagare metà o gran parte dell'affitto della nuova casa.


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La casa la 'intesti' se la acquisti.
> Non credo che il nostro amico sia così folle da procedere anche per l'ex moglie e per suo figlio all'acquisto di una nuova casa.
> Quindi, al limite, si vedrà costretto a pagare metà o gran parte dell'affitto della nuova casa.


ma lui non può tutelarsi e tutelare il figlio in nessun modo? questa una mattina si sveglia, vende casa e tutti ci rimettono? ma davvero è possibile?


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La casa la 'intesti' se la acquisti.
> Non credo che il nostro amico sia così folle da procedere anche per l'ex moglie e per suo figlio all'acquisto di una nuova casa.
> Quindi, al limite, si vedrà costretto a pagare metà o gran parte dell'affitto della nuova casa.


Esatto non sono così folle... L'impegno a continuare a pagare il mutuo della casa coniugale l'ho preso proprio per disincentivare la vendita da parte di lei, ma purtroppo, come ho detto, al momento non è abbastanza lucida da fare 2 conti per capire che sarebbe un disastro.

Poi al limite l'avvocato mi ha già consigliato di eventualmente prevedere un aumento del mantenimento in caso di vendita della casa, ma sicuramente non sarebbe a mio carico un suo eventuale nuovo affitto o mutuo (tipo 100 euro/mese in più di mantenimento, ma non 500 per un affitto..)


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

@ParmaLetale la tua situazione assomiglia per alcuni aspetti alla mia.
La casa è intestata a nostro figlio proprio per evitare casini quali, ad esempio, quello che ti vede incolpevole protagonista.
Lei ha sottoscritto un mutuo per la metà, per la ristrutturazione ho provveduto io ma, per cautelarmi, a seguito del suo tradimento (2014), ha sottoscritto una ricognizione di debito a mio favore che ammonta a 80.000.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma lui non può tutelarsi e tutelare il figlio in nessun modo? questa una mattina si sveglia, vende casa e tutti ci rimettono? ma davvero è possibile?


L'errore (enorme oltreché incomprensibile) è stato quello di intestarla a lei.
C'è però quella scrittura privata che lo tutela, altrimenti (per assurdo ma non troppo) la signora poteva vendere casa, incassare l'intera cifra e lasciare all'ex marito il compito di pagare il mutuo.


----------



## Warlock (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> No, c'è una scrittura privata depositata in tribunale allegata all'accordo che in caso di vendita lei mi deve restituire metà della somma che ho versato... in pratica: la casa vale circa 120.000 euro, il mutuo residuo è circa 90.000, per cui se la vende mi deve dare 15.000 euro e lei resta con 15.000 euro ma senza una casa già pagata, dovendone cercare un'altra o in affitto (che adesso non paga) o con mutuo (che adesso le pago io per intero, giusto perchè non penso all'interesse di mio figlio....) ... Gliel'ho spiegato anche dettagliatamente che economicamente sarebbe und disastro per lei ma non credo senta ragioni..


cazzo, ti ha fatto un'alzata che non puoi proprio fare a meno di schiacciare....
Queste sono piccole ma grandi soddisfazioni nel mare di meda in cui stai nuotando.
Ma lasciala fare, ha già rovinato tutto, deve solo sbattere la faccia per terra e poi, forse, sarà la molla che la farà crescere


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Poi al limite l'avvocato mi ha già consigliato di eventualmente prevedere un aumento del mantenimento in caso di vendita della casa, ma sicuramente non sarebbe a mio carico un suo eventuale nuovo affitto o mutuo (tipo 100 euro/mese in più di mantenimento, ma non 500 per un affitto..)


...contenta lei..


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> No, abbiamo fatto un mutuo 100% che tuttora mi sono impegnato a pagare solo io... questo anche per disincentivare la vendita da parte sua... ma temo che anche questo non sia sufficiente


casa intestata a lei,con mutuo a tuo carico


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> cazzo, ti ha fatto un'alzata che non puoi proprio fare a meno di schiacciare....
> Queste sono piccole ma grandi soddisfazioni nel mare di meda in cui stai nuotando.
> Ma lasciala fare, ha già rovinato tutto, deve solo sbattere la faccia per terra e poi, forse, sarà la molla che la farà crescere


il problema è il figlio


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'errore (enorme oltreché incomprensibile) è stato quello di intestarla a lei.
> C'è però quella scrittura privata che lo tutela, altrimenti (per assurdo ma non troppo) la signora poteva vendere casa, incassare l'intera cifra e lasciare all'ex marito il compito di pagare il mutuo.


ma infatti era quello che avevo scritto prima io e mi hai chiesto se fossi seria  la casa andava intestata al bambino


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> casa intestata a lei,con mutuo a tuo carico


Non esattamente, mutuo cointestato, ma con scrittura privata allegata al ricorso della separazione a tutela di quanto verso (e a disincentivo alla vendita da parte sua....)


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il problema è il figlio


Il figlio una casa ce l'ha e ce l'avrà.
Che sia intestata alla madre o in affitto poco importa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> No, c'è una scrittura privata depositata in tribunale allegata all'accordo che in caso di vendita lei mi deve restituire metà della somma che ho versato... in pratica: la casa vale circa 120.000 euro, il mutuo residuo è circa 90.000, per cui se la vende mi deve dare 15.000 euro e lei resta con 15.000 euro ma senza una casa già pagata, dovendone cercare un'altra o in affitto (che adesso non paga) o con mutuo (che adesso le pago io per intero, giusto perchè non penso all'interesse di mio figlio....) ... Gliel'ho spiegato anche dettagliatamente che economicamente sarebbe und disastro per lei ma non credo senta ragioni..


magari vuole andare in affitto col nuovo compagno. Così i conti tornano


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Non esattamente, mutuo cointestato, ma con scrittura privata allegata al ricorso della separazione a tutela di quanto verso (e a disincentivo alla vendita da parte sua....)


Va beh, la sostanza non cambia.
La casa è intestata a lei e solo tu paghi.
E se si vende lei incassa 15.000 senza aver mai versato un euro per l'acquisto, pare di capire.


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il problema è il figlio


Proprio così. Finchè lei resta qui io sono vicino e posso veramente condividere con lei l'impegno di genitore, se se ne va a 50/70 km durante la settimana io non potrei più fare molto. Però oltre che accollarmi per intero il mutuo e rischiare il lavoro per trovare tempo non so proprio cosa fare.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> magari vuole andare in affitto col nuovo compagno. Così i conti tornano


Eeeeeh ma pare che il nuovo compagno non sia proprio d'accordo..


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Va beh, la sostanza non cambia.
> La casa è intestata a lei e solo tu paghi.
> E se si vende lei incassa 15.000 senza aver mai versato un euro per l'acquisto, pare di capire.


Si resta con 15.000 ma senza una casa pagata...


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Proprio così. Finchè lei resta qui io sono vicino e posso veramente condividere con lei l'impegno di genitore, se se ne va a 50/70 km durante la settimana io non potrei più fare molto. Però oltre che accollarmi per intero il mutuo e rischiare il lavoro per trovare tempo non so proprio cosa fare.


Hai fatto anche troppo, decisamente troppo.
Sei un padre meraviglioso.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Si resta con 15.000 ma senza una casa pagata...


Certo, ma anche quei 15.000 per lei sono grasso che cola...


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> magari vuole andare in affitto col nuovo compagno. Così i conti tornano


Il nuovo "compagno" nei messaggi che avevo letto, mesi prima dell'apertura del vaso da parte mia scriveva qualcosa del tipo: "se non provi più sentimenti per lui vai da un avvocato e separati", poi subito dopo aggiungeva "so che ami molto la tua casa, ci potremmo vedere quando non devi tenere tuo figlio..." vedi un po' tu...  e poi nulla vieterebbe loro di farlo già adesso senza vendere nulla... anzi lei non avrebbe più nemmeno le bollette da pagare riscaldando una sola casa anzichè 2.. di questi tempi poi non è poco...


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> magari vuole andare in affitto col nuovo compagno. Così i conti tornano


sì ma questa donna non è certo un genio del male eh e neanche il suo amante/fidanzato/compagno (quello che è), che preferiscono andare a spendere per un affitto o un mutuo invece di restare in una casa col mutuo pagato




Jim Cain ha detto:


> Certo, ma anche quei 15.000 per lei sono grasso che cola...


ma che ci fai con 15000€?


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma che ci fai con 15000€?


Poco, ovviamente.
Ma se non le spettano è tutto grasso che cola.


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Poco, ovviamente.
> Ma se non le spettano è tutto grasso che cola.


non ci compri neanche la macchina...


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Il nuovo "compagno" nei messaggi che avevo letto, mesi prima dell'apertura del vaso da parte mia scriveva qualcosa del tipo: "se non provi più sentimenti per lui vai da un avvocato e separati", poi subito dopo aggiungeva "so che ami molto la tua casa, ci potremmo vedere quando non devi tenere tuo figlio..." vedi un po' tu...  e poi nulla vieterebbe loro di farlo già adesso senza vendere nulla... anzi lei non avrebbe più nemmeno le bollette da pagare riscaldando una sola casa anzichè 2.. di questi tempi poi non è poco...


La casa di lei è comunque a 50 km dal luogo di lavoro, quindi scomoda per la nuova coppia. Proprio in termini di costo carburante e tempo.



Sarebbe il caso di fare una proposta alla moglie di modifica di affido, lui tiene il bambino sempre e lei lo prende quando con il lavoro glielo permette.

Così non è sola nella gestione, il bambino non viene sradicato dalla posto dove vive attualmente e lei è più comoda.



omicron ha detto:


> sì ma questa donna non è certo un genio del male eh e neanche il suo amante/fidanzato/compagno (quello che è), che preferiscono andare a spendere per un affitto o un mutuo invece di restare in una casa col mutuo pagato


è distante e poi sai com'è il mutuo è pagato fino a quando uno versa. Garanzie vere e proprie non ci sono, visro che lui ha comprato una nuova casa



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Eeeeeh ma pare che il nuovo compagno non sia proprio d'accordo..


il nuovo compagno non vuole il bambino


----------



## Tachipirina (22 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'errore (enorme oltreché incomprensibile) è stato quello di intestarla a lei.
> C'è però quella scrittura privata che lo tutela, altrimenti (per assurdo ma non troppo) la signora poteva vendere casa, incassare l'intera cifra e lasciare all'ex marito il compito di pagare il mutuo.


No , non avrebbe mai potuto incassare tutto la signora l'ipoteca sulla casa esiste fino ad estinzione mutuo dell'immobile con i dati catastali... 
Vende
Estingue debito banca 
Liberatoria dalla banca sull'immobile e rogita a nuovo acquirente.
A saldo rimane ben poco che deve per accordo scritto,  dividere a metà  con Parmaletale che ne  ha in mano copia l'avvocato.
Non può  tenersi il malloppo....in nessun caso, il mutuo è  stato erogato su quell'immibile con dati precisi.


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> La casa di lei è comunque a 50 km dal luogo di lavoro, quindi scomoda per la nuova coppia. Proprio in termini di costo carburante e tempo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma allora lui fa prima  a restare dov'è che ha detto che vive vicino ai suoi genitori che gli darebbero anche un aiuto col figlio


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non ci compri neanche la macchina...


Comunque non erano suoi, quindi non dovuti.
Come se li avesse trovati per terra.


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Comunque non erano suoi, quindi non dovuti.
> Come se li avesse trovati per terra.


presumo che dei 30000€ di mutuo già pagato, durante il matrimonio, lei qualcosa abbia versato, si parla della casa coniugale, che metà della cifra  le tocchi ci sta


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> presumo che dei 30000€ di mutuo già pagato, durante il matrimonio, lei qualcosa abbia versato, si parla della casa coniugale, che metà della cifra  le tocchi ci sta


Non lo sappiamo.
Da quel che ha scritto ParmaLetale pare di no.
Ovviamente se li ha versati lei sono suoi.
Viceversa è un bel regalo.


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non lo sappiamo.
> Da quel che ha scritto ParmaLetale pare di no.
> Ovviamente se li ha versati lei sono suoi.
> Viceversa è un bel regalo.


erano sposati, che facciano a metà ci sta, non lo vedo come un regalo, una mia amica ha avuto un assegno di 40mila euro come buonuscita perchè la casa dove viveva col marito è della suocera ma a lei spettava lo stesso metà del valore della casa


----------



## Ulisse (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> per la quarta o quinta volta mi ripeto: non ho detto di farle causa, ma solo di avvertirla, la lettera scritta da un avvocato è solo una lettera ma spesso fa "paura" questa donna non ha capito, non vuole capire, non ci arriva, non lo so, ma se adesso si lamenta qualcuno deve farle  capire che poi si lamenterà di più, parmaletale è ancora troppo arrabbiato e quando discute con lei vanno sempre a finire a parlare di corna e di colpe, quelle bisogna che le superino entrambe per campare meglio loro e soprattutto il figlio


non sto dicendo che suggerisci di fare causa.
sottolineo come anche una semplice lettera da parte dell'avvocato può scatenare una escalation fatta a colpi di artiglieria sempre più pesante.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> erano sposati, che facciano a metà ci sta, non lo vedo come un regalo, una mia amica ha avuto un assegno di 40mila euro come buonuscita perchè la casa dove viveva col marito è della suocera ma a lei spettava lo stesso metà del valore della casa


Mmmmh...se lui paga tutto il mutuo per come la vedo io non 'ci sta'


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non sto dicendo che suggerisci di fare causa.
> sottolineo come anche una semplice lettera da parte dell'avvocato può scatenare una escalation fatta a colpi di artiglieria sempre più pesante.


mah, lei mi sembra parecchio sprovveduta


Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mmmmh...se lui paga tutto il mutuo per come la vedo io non 'ci sta'


lui paga tutto il mutuo da quest'estate


----------



## Warlock (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Il nuovo "compagno" nei messaggi che avevo letto, mesi prima dell'apertura del vaso da parte mia scriveva qualcosa del tipo: "se non provi più sentimenti per lui vai da un avvocato e separati", poi subito dopo aggiungeva "so che ami molto la tua casa, ci potremmo vedere quando non devi tenere tuo figlio..." vedi un po' tu...  e poi nulla vieterebbe loro di farlo già adesso senza vendere nulla... anzi lei non avrebbe più nemmeno le bollette da pagare riscaldando una sola casa anzichè 2.. di questi tempi poi non è poco...


A parte che,@Jim Cain correggimi se sbaglio, dal momento che una persona entra nella casa tu automaticamente smetti di pagare il mutuo, ma comunque tramite avvocato tu puoi evitare che lei viva, se non dopo un prefissato limite di tempo, con l'amante insieme a vostro figlio.


----------



## Homer (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Mi dovete perdonare ma c'erano messaggi in precedenza che non ho messo perchè già così mi sembrava troppo lungo... la discussione in realtà era nata sulla gestione dei giorni di nostro figlio con la scuola ecc... io le avevo fatto presente che col lavoro e l'aiuto dei miei avrei potuto comunque garantire più di quanto indicato nell'accordo (anzichè 2 pomeriggi alla settimana, aggiungevo 2 notti, e un altro pomeriggio dove possibile) lei nonostante ciò mi accusava di averla lasciata "sola" col bambino, intendendo che siccome lei fa un lavoro a turni 7/7 (tipo ospedale) allora io avrei dovuto concordare con lei giorno per giorno quando tenere mio figlio, in barba al mio lavoro e alla mia vita (che per fortuna mi sto ricostruendo.....). In pratica secondo il suo pensiero se io non facevo da baby sitter a chiamata era equivalente a lasciarla completamente sola...


Questa storia che i padri debbano tenere figli a pomeriggi, a notti o a weekend deve finire. Sia da parte di un padre a cui frega un cazzo tenere i figli e fa il giusto indispensabile, sia da parte di una madre che decide che i figlie è più giusto se crescano con lei e il padre venga visto ad "ore". Dovrebbero obbligare per legge l'affidamento paritario, e sai per i padri quanti soldi risparmiati di mantenimento oltre al piacere di vedere crescere i propri figli e viverli molto di più.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma poi lui ha detto che sta comprando casa, quindi poi avrà un'altra rata da pagare, lui potrebbe metterci soldi solo se la casa venisse intestata al figlio o sbaglio?


Al figlio minore non puoi intestare un immobile senza l autorizzazione di un giudice ..
Mica è facile


----------



## Anatoly79 (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> No, abbiamo fatto un mutuo 100% che tuttora mi sono impegnato a pagare solo io... questo anche per disincentivare la vendita da parte sua... ma temo che anche questo non sia sufficiente


Bella gatta da pelare, a questo punto mi pongo una domanda: l'accordo di separazione prevede il pagamento del mutuo? Sicuramente si, in quanto se non lo prevede l'accordo lo prevede la stipula del contratto di muto il quale è stato acceso da ParmaLetale, adesso, ove vi sia una separazione e si cerca di fare sempre e comunque l'interesse del minore in questo caso "l'interesse del minore" è tutelato o viene meno? Situazione un pò ingarbugliata, in quanto, continuando a pagare la casa fino all'estinzione del mutuo alla ex moglie rimarrebbe un cespite del valore di 120.000 € oltre rivalutazione tra "x" anni, adesso vendendo e dividendo la differenza ne incasserebbe 15.000, ma ParmaLetale sicuramente dovrebbe pagare un'affitto per la nuova dimora dell'ex moglie in quanto "collocataria" del figlio chiedendo una revisione dell'accordo di separazione e fin qui credo che il ragionamento sia abbastanza lineare, ma c'è sempre un ma.....credo che sia corretto e giusto mandare una "missiva" da parte di un legale e per motivi concreti:
1 - rispetto degli accordi di separazione per il figlio 
2 - e la vendita della casa, anche il virtù della scrittura privata depositata in tribunale allegata all'accordo, perchè si *è vero che la casa è intestata alla moglie* ma è anche vero che il *mutuatario* è ParmaLetale e in quanto tale deve essere avvisato "FORMALMENTE" della volontà di vendere l'immobile e proprio nel punto 2 cade l'asino.
Dico la mia....io l'ammonirei solo nel punto 1, il secondo potrebbe essere un'autogoal, in quanto se finisco di pagare tutta la casa alla fine della fiera "REGALEREI" un'immobile a chi mi ha fatto solo "MALE", mentre vendendo "OGGI", magari pagando l'affitto di una casa, magari "CHISSA'" un domani la "signora" creandosi un nuovo nucleo familiare, potrei essere io a richiedere una revisione degli accordi di separazione e mi risparmierei la "QUOTA AFFITTO", pur continuando a versare il mantenimento per mio figlio, sempre se nel frattempo non sceglie di stare col padre e quindi diventare genitore collocatario, quindi si, vendere non sarebbe una cattiva idea (anche se magari si fanno meno gli interessi del minore, che poi avendo già acquistato un'altra casa non so fino a che punto) con il  coinvolgimento del "mutuatario" anche se non è proprietario.
P.S. L'acquisto della casa nell'immediato, eticamente è stata una mossa azzeccata, giuridicamente un pò meno, avendo letto i tempi senza l'omologazione credo che la "signora" possa avanzare pretese, a meno che non si sia intestata a persona diversa.
Adesso se volete trucidatemi.


----------



## Anatoly79 (22 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'errore (enorme oltreché incomprensibile) è stato quello di intestarla a lei.
> C'è però quella scrittura privata che lo tutela, altrimenti (per assurdo ma non troppo) la signora poteva vendere casa, incassare l'intera cifra e lasciare all'ex marito il compito di pagare il mutuo.


C'è l'ipoteca.....


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> A parte che,@Jim Cain correggimi se sbaglio, dal momento che una persona entra nella casa tu automaticamente smetti di pagare il mutuo


Purtroppo no.
Il mutuo non è legato alla situazione sentimentale di chi occupa la casa o di chi, in questo caso, ne risulta proprietaria.



Warlock ha detto:


> comunque tramite avvocato tu puoi evitare che lei viva, se non dopo un prefissato limite di tempo, con l'amante insieme a vostro figlio.


Puoi farlo solo tramite un accordo, non c'è nessuna legge che lo vieta.
Un accordo tra di loro pare essere già intervenuto, naturalmente si può rinegoziare ma ci vuole il consenso di entrambe le parti.
Per un amico anni fa abbiamo fatto inserire, tra le clausole, il divieto per il nuovo compagno, o per qualsiasi altro soggetto di sesso maschile, di frequentare l'abitazione della moglie in presenza della figlia per un anno dalla sottoscrizione dell'accordo.


----------



## Anatoly79 (22 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non lo sappiamo.
> Da quel che ha scritto ParmaLetale pare di no.
> Ovviamente se li ha versati lei sono suoi.
> Viceversa è un bel regalo.


Regalo diverso se avesse continuato a pagare fino alla fine....


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Al figlio minore non puoi intestare un immobile senza l autorizzazione di un giudice ..
> Mica è facile


Infatti.
Casa nostra è intestata a nostro figlio.
È facilissimo (oltre che conveniente dal punto di vista fiscale).


----------



## Anatoly79 (22 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Purtroppo no.
> Il mutuo non è legato alla situazione sentimentale di chi occupa la casa o di chi, in questo caso, ne risulta proprietaria.
> 
> 
> ...


@Jim Cain , qui però aprirei un'OT, e te lo chiedo in quanto sei molto più competente di me in materia, dopo che viene omologata la separazione, l'immobile resta in comproprietà, nota bene non utilizzo comunione di beni, l'ex moglie intraprende una relazione con un nuovo compagno, il nuovo compagno va a vivere presso l'ex moglie ma la casa non resterà per sempre dimora del figlio a questo punto che si fà? Ovvero qual'è la strada migliore da percorrere?
Ovviamente la presenza del nuovo compagno non è occasionale ma duratura e accertata nel tempo e magari con nascita di nuovi figli e quindi la formazione di fatto e nel caso di contrazione di matrimonio di diritto di un nuovo nucleo familiare.
Come si procede in questi casi?


----------



## ologramma (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non ci compri neanche la macchina...


Una pandina ce la prendi ,ma tanto non vogliono soldi in contanti,


----------



## Nonècomecredi (22 Settembre 2022)

@ParmaLetale 
Io penso che molte volte "esternare i sensi di colpa" sia utile più al traditore che al tradito. Nel senso che: il traditore sa di aver sbagliato, sa che adesso le cose cambiano, e sa che "esternare il senso di colpa" può in un certo senso riequilibrare la questione con l'altro (e quindi anche con se stesso). Come dire:
"ho fatto una cosa sbagliata, adesso me ne devo assumere la responsabilità, però se mi pento la cosa è meno grave per l'altro, quindi sono meno cattivo, quindi l'altra persone è obbligata a comprendermi, e quindi a tenere in considerazione le mie esigenze" ( del resto mi sto scusando, come si può rimanere insensibili di fronte alle scuse di una persona pentita!).
Il senso di colpa dovrebbe essere qualcosa che si prova durante la relazione parallela, o subito dopo il tradimento. Molti non tradiscono proprio perché sanno che avranno un senso di colpa subito dopo (o almeno lo temono). Altri non tradiscono perché il senso di colpa viene già nel momento in cui si sta andando verso il tradimento, e quindi si tirano indietro. 
ALLORA: SI FACCIA UNA DOMANDA E SI DIA UNA RISPOSTA  
DOMANDA: Il senso di colpa dopo tre anni di relazione clandestina, scoperta (e quindi non confessata) che senso di colpa è? 
RISPOSTA: e' il senso di colpa verso se stessi per essersi fatti sgamare!


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Al figlio minore non puoi intestare un immobile senza l autorizzazione di un giudice ..
> Mica è facile


ma guarda… leggendo le risposte mi sa che gli meriterebbe rimettere tutto in discussione


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> Bella gatta da pelare, a questo punto mi pongo una domanda: l'accordo di separazione prevede il pagamento del mutuo? Sicuramente si, in quanto se non lo prevede l'accordo lo prevede la stipula del contratto di muto il quale è stato acceso da ParmaLetale, adesso, ove vi sia una separazione e si cerca di fare sempre e comunque l'interesse del minore in questo caso "l'interesse del minore" è tutelato o viene meno? Situazione un pò ingarbugliata, in quanto, continuando a pagare la casa fino all'estinzione del mutuo alla ex moglie rimarrebbe un cespite del valore di 120.000 € oltre rivalutazione tra "x" anni, adesso vendendo e dividendo la differenza ne incasserebbe 15.000, ma ParmaLetale sicuramente dovrebbe pagare un'affitto per la nuova dimora dell'ex moglie in quanto "collocataria" del figlio chiedendo una revisione dell'accordo di separazione e fin qui credo che il ragionamento sia abbastanza lineare, ma c'è sempre un ma.....credo che sia corretto e giusto mandare una "missiva" da parte di un legale e per motivi concreti:
> 1 - rispetto degli accordi di separazione per il figlio
> 2 - e la vendita della casa, anche il virtù della scrittura privata depositata in tribunale allegata all'accordo, perchè si *è vero che la casa è intestata alla moglie* ma è anche vero che il *mutuatario* è ParmaLetale e in quanto tale deve essere avvisato "FORMALMENTE" della volontà di vendere l'immobile e proprio nel punto 2 cade l'asino.
> Dico la mia....io l'ammonirei solo nel punto 1, il secondo potrebbe essere un'autogoal, in quanto se finisco di pagare tutta la casa alla fine della fiera "REGALEREI" un'immobile a chi mi ha fatto solo "MALE", mentre vendendo "OGGI", magari pagando l'affitto di una casa, magari "CHISSA'" un domani la "signora" creandosi un nuovo nucleo familiare, potrei essere io a richiedere una revisione degli accordi di separazione e mi risparmierei la "QUOTA AFFITTO", pur continuando a versare il mantenimento per mio figlio, sempre se nel frattempo non sceglie di stare col padre e quindi diventare genitore collocatario, quindi si, vendere non sarebbe una cattiva idea (anche se magari si fanno meno gli interessi del minore, che poi avendo già acquistato un'altra casa non so fino a che punto) con il  coinvolgimento del "mutuatario" anche se non è proprietario.
> ...


Il tuo ragionamento non è sbagliato, però Parma e la moglie sono sui 50 anni, quindi dubito che lei faccia altri figli tra i quali dividere la casa pagata da lui, però effettivamente lui risparmierebbe i soldi del mutuo e si troverebbe 15000€ e magari anche il figlio


----------



## perplesso (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Esatto: io ne posso garantire 3 su 5, più 2 notti (oltre ai week end ovviamente) più trasporto da e per la scuola con pranzo tutti i giorni visto che per fortuna lavoro lì vicino e sono di strada, ma guarda caso lei si lamenta che l'accordo (che ha firmato senza leggerlo..) intende i week end come sabato e domenica, mentre vorrebbe anche il venerdì... Solo che io sono direttore di un polo logistico e per ritagliarmi tutto questo tempo metto a rischio il mio rapporto di lavoro (non tanto con i miei superiori che finchè va tutto bene non eccepiscono nulla, quanto con i miei colleghi, che mandano avanti la baracca come se fossi presente...) mentre lei fa un lavoro a turni di assistenza a disabili, senza responsabilità sul lavoro di altre persone se non se stessa, e con la possibilità di modificarli all'occorrenza. Senza contare che c'è la baby sitter pagata al 50% se proprio non si riesce a organizzarsi...


e le festività?


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> La casa di lei è comunque a 50 km dal luogo di lavoro, quindi scomoda per la nuova coppia. Proprio in termini di costo carburante e tempo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' un'eventualità cui sto pensando anch'io, ma non so se sarebbe sostenibile per il bambino che è estremamente attaccato a sua madre (e vorrei ben vedere) e purtroppo affetto da un problema di autismo seppure lieve. 

Ci sarebbe anche l'eventualità che sua madre si prendesse un po' più le proprie responsabilità, ad esempio tornando a lavorare nella sede dove lavorava fino ad un anno fa (attaccata 30 mt da dove lavora ora) dove faceva orario diurno, con sabato, domenica, feste a casa o che cambiasse lavoro cercandone uno più vicino visto che la qualifica e l'esperienza che ha sono stra ricercate anche dalle mie parti... ma dovrebbe rinunciare a qualche comodità.....


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non lo sappiamo.
> Da quel che ha scritto ParmaLetale pare di no.
> Ovviamente se li ha versati lei sono suoi.
> Viceversa è un bel regalo.


Il mutuo l'ho sempre pagato dal mio conto corrente personale, ma io non ne faccio assolutamente una questione di soldi, e comunque lo considererei sempre e comunque pagato metà per uno. Se servissero per mio figlio non vorrei neanche parte dei 30.000 realizzabili dalla vendita.. però non vorrei "collaborare" per allontanarlo da me....


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> e le festività?


Le festività si fanno una per ciascuno ad anni alterni. Se quest'anno sta con me il 1 novembre l'anno prossimo starà con lei.. se fa natale con me, allora fa capodanno con lei e l'anno prossimo viceversa... oppure ci si può mettere d'accordo


----------



## Vera (22 Settembre 2022)

@ParmaLetale   forse lo hai già detto ma non ho letto tutto... Come ti è venuto in mente di  attribuire la proprietà della casa a lei quando il mutuo è "cointestato"? Volevi renderlo impignorabile o cosa?


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> @Jim Cain , qui però aprirei un'OT, e te lo chiedo in quanto sei molto più competente di me in materia, dopo che viene omologata la separazione, l'immobile resta in comproprietà, nota bene non utilizzo comunione di beni, l'ex moglie intraprende una relazione con un nuovo compagno, il nuovo compagno va a vivere presso l'ex moglie ma la casa non resterà per sempre dimora del figlio a questo punto che si fà? Ovvero qual'è la strada migliore da percorrere?
> Ovviamente la presenza del nuovo compagno non è occasionale ma duratura e accertata nel tempo e magari con nascita di nuovi figli e quindi la formazione di fatto e nel caso di contrazione di matrimonio di diritto di un nuovo nucleo familiare.
> Come si procede in questi casi?


Secondo la giurisprudenza, l’*ex moglie non perde la casa familiare* in cui abita con il figlio nonostante abbia portato anche il *nuovo compagno*.


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> A parte che,@Jim Cain correggimi se sbaglio, dal momento che una persona entra nella casa tu automaticamente smetti di pagare il mutuo, ma comunque tramite avvocato tu puoi evitare che lei viva, se non dopo un prefissato limite di tempo, con l'amante insieme a vostro figlio.


In linea teorica è così relativamente al fatto che non si dovrebbero far frequentare compagni nuovi al figlio per un tot, poi se per fare valere i propri diritti si deve ricorrere ad un tribunale...... auguri


----------



## perplesso (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Il mutuo l'ho sempre pagato dal mio conto corrente personale, ma io non ne faccio assolutamente una questione di soldi, e comunque lo considererei sempre e comunque pagato metà per uno. Se servissero per mio figlio non vorrei neanche parte dei 30.000 realizzabili dalla vendita.. però non vorrei "collaborare" per allontanarlo da me....


il tuo avvocato cosa dice?


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Ci sarebbe anche l'eventualità che sua madre si prendesse un po' più le proprie responsabilità, ad esempio tornando a lavorare nella sede dove lavorava fino ad un anno fa (attaccata 30 mt da dove lavora ora) dove faceva orario diurno, con sabato, domenica, feste a casa o che cambiasse lavoro cercandone uno più vicino visto che la qualifica e l'esperienza che ha sono stra ricercate anche dalle mie parti... ma dovrebbe rinunciare a qualche comodità.....


Quali comodità?


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> Bella gatta da pelare, a questo punto mi pongo una domanda: l'accordo di separazione prevede il pagamento del mutuo? Sicuramente si, in quanto se non lo prevede l'accordo lo prevede la stipula del contratto di muto il quale è stato acceso da ParmaLetale, adesso, ove vi sia una separazione e si cerca di fare sempre e comunque l'interesse del minore in questo caso "l'interesse del minore" è tutelato o viene meno? Situazione un pò ingarbugliata, in quanto, continuando a pagare la casa fino all'estinzione del mutuo alla ex moglie rimarrebbe un cespite del valore di 120.000 € oltre rivalutazione tra "x" anni, adesso vendendo e dividendo la differenza ne incasserebbe 15.000, ma ParmaLetale sicuramente dovrebbe pagare un'affitto per la nuova dimora dell'ex moglie in quanto "collocataria" del figlio chiedendo una revisione dell'accordo di separazione e fin qui credo che il ragionamento sia abbastanza lineare, ma c'è sempre un ma.....credo che sia corretto e giusto mandare una "missiva" da parte di un legale e per motivi concreti:
> 1 - rispetto degli accordi di separazione per il figlio
> 2 - e la vendita della casa, anche il virtù della scrittura privata depositata in tribunale allegata all'accordo, perchè si *è vero che la casa è intestata alla moglie* ma è anche vero che il *mutuatario* è ParmaLetale e in quanto tale deve essere avvisato "FORMALMENTE" della volontà di vendere l'immobile e proprio nel punto 2 cade l'asino.
> Dico la mia....io l'ammonirei solo nel punto 1, il secondo potrebbe essere un'autogoal, in quanto se finisco di pagare tutta la casa alla fine della fiera "REGALEREI" un'immobile a chi mi ha fatto solo "MALE", mentre vendendo "OGGI", magari pagando l'affitto di una casa, magari "CHISSA'" un domani la "signora" creandosi un nuovo nucleo familiare, potrei essere io a richiedere una revisione degli accordi di separazione e mi risparmierei la "QUOTA AFFITTO", pur continuando a versare il mantenimento per mio figlio, sempre se nel frattempo non sceglie di stare col padre e quindi diventare genitore collocatario, quindi si, vendere non sarebbe una cattiva idea (anche se magari si fanno meno gli interessi del minore, che poi avendo già acquistato un'altra casa non so fino a che punto) con il  coinvolgimento del "mutuatario" anche se non è proprietario.
> ...


Il mutuo è cointestato, quindi non acceso solo da me ma da entrambi. La scrittura privata però mi tutela anche in caso di conclusione del mutuo perchè lei si assume l'impegno di cedere metà della proprietà dell'immobile in caso di estinzione del mutuo.


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> il tuo avvocato cosa dice?


Che vale la scrittura privata, che adesso è pure stata omologata insieme al ricorso della separazione dalla sentenza emessa dal tribunale



omicron ha detto:


> Il tuo ragionamento non è sbagliato, però Parma e la moglie sono sui 50 anni, quindi dubito che lei faccia altri figli tra i quali dividere la casa pagata da lui, però effettivamente lui risparmierebbe i soldi del mutuo e si troverebbe 15000€ e magari anche il figlio


La moglie è sui 40..... io sono sui 50..



Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> @ParmaLetale
> Io penso che molte volte "esternare i sensi di colpa" sia utile più al traditore che al tradito. Nel senso che: il traditore sa di aver sbagliato, sa che adesso le cose cambiano, e sa che "esternare il senso di colpa" può in un certo senso riequilibrare la questione con l'altro (e quindi anche con se stesso). Come dire:
> "ho fatto una cosa sbagliata, adesso me ne devo assumere la responsabilità, però se mi pento la cosa è meno grave per l'altro, quindi sono meno cattivo, quindi l'altra persone è obbligata a comprendermi, e quindi a tenere in considerazione le mie esigenze" ( del resto mi sto scusando, come si può rimanere insensibili di fronte alle scuse di una persona pentita!).
> Il senso di colpa dovrebbe essere qualcosa che si prova durante la relazione parallela, o subito dopo il tradimento. Molti non tradiscono proprio perché sanno che avranno un senso di colpa subito dopo (o almeno lo temono). Altri non tradiscono perché il senso di colpa viene già nel momento in cui si sta andando verso il tradimento, e quindi si tirano indietro.
> ...


Condivido in pieno, come ho scritto in precedenza... non è senso di colpa, ne' vergogna, ma la paura di rimanere col Ku per terra dopo essere stati sgamati



Vera ha detto:


> @ParmaLetale   forse lo hai già detto ma non ho letto tutto... Come ti è venuto in mente di  attribuire la proprietà della casa a lei quando il mutuo è "cointestato"? Volevi renderlo impignorabile o cosa?


In realtà fu per avere i benefici fiscali dell'acquisto prima casa di cui io non potevo più usufruire. Il mutuo fu fatto cointestato perchè le banche a lei sola non avrebbero concesso nulla. Come tutela il notaio consigliò la scrittura privata che in effetti mi sembra sufficiente. Ripeto io non ne faccio una questione di soldi nonostante tutto


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> In realtà fu per avere i benefici fiscali dell'acquisto prima casa di cui io non potevo più usufruire. Il mutuo fu fatto cointestato perchè le banche a lei sola non avrebbero concesso nulla. Come tutela il notaio consigliò la scrittura privata che in effetti mi sembra sufficiente. Ripeto io non ne faccio una questione di soldi nonostante tutto


Potevate intestarla a vostro figlio (se già nato, ovviamente).


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quali comodità?


Quella di andare ad abitare vicino al suo lavoro e al suo "amore"...


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Potevate intestarla a vostro figlio (se già nato, ovviamente).


Non era stato ancora concepito...


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

Se a te sta bene così......l'accordo l'hai sottoscritto anche tu, mi pare di capire che l'hai accontentata in tutto.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Condivido in pieno, come ho scritto in precedenza... non è senso di colpa, ne' vergogna, ma la paura di rimanere col Ku per terra dopo essere stati sgamati


....anche perché la storia è durata tre anni, non tre mesi e di periodi nei quali avrebbe potuto ripensarci ne avrà sicuramente avuti (considerato anche il rapporto col tipo, non sempre idilliaco)


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> In linea teorica è così relativamente al fatto che non si dovrebbero far frequentare compagni nuovi al figlio per un tot, poi se per fare valere i propri diritti si deve ricorrere ad un tribunale...... auguri


Non c'è una legge che lo prevede, o si stabilisce in sede di accordo di separazione oppure lei può fare quello che vuole, anche averlo in casa ogni giorno (a meno che tu non riesca a dimostrare che hai saputo dell'amante DOPO aver sottoscritto l'accordo)


----------



## Vera (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> In realtà fu per avere i benefici fiscali dell'acquisto prima casa di cui io non potevo più usufruire. Il mutuo fu fatto cointestato perchè le banche a lei sola non avrebbero concesso nulla. Come tutela il notaio consigliò la scrittura privata che in effetti mi sembra sufficiente. Ripeto io non ne faccio una questione di soldi nonostante tutto


In questa scrittura privata avete evidenziato che la parte che riguarda la proprietà non risponde alle vostre intenzioni e che quindi la casa si intende intestata ad entrambi?


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Io la vedo così: lei dichiara che se non ha fatto il salto del ramo è stato per "tutelare" (in maniera che lei stessa riconosce sbagliata..) nostro figlio. Questo evidentemente implica che da parte sua da molto tempo non c'è più stato "sentimento" per me, e sicuramente avrebbe preferito andare con quell'altro: su questo non ho alcun dubbio. Faccio fatica invece a credere che il salto del ramo non sia avvenuto per il bambino. Secondo me in questi casi chi decide è più la terza persona sopravvenuta. Se questa dà sufficienti "garanzie" allora avviene il salto, in caso contrario, e credo sia il mio caso, più probabilmente di verifica una situazione di piedi in più scarpe. Da un lato il rapporto con l'amante che resta in una "bolla" (di evasione? di "divertimento"?, di assenza di responsabilità quotidiane?), dall'altro il rapporto col marito che resta come porto sicuro dove tornare in caso di tempesta... Il rischio è che il marito un giorno non ce la faccia più ad ingoiare rospi di varie dimensioni e faccia saltare lui il banco.. a quel punto non resta che vedere cosa succede alla "bolla" di cui sopra. L'unica cosa certa è che per me l'assenza di sentimento nei miei confronti, a prescindere dal tradimento, è motivo sufficiente per giustificare la separazione


Sono scuse che ci si racconta per giustificare un atteggiamento che si riconosce essere come sbagliato.


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ....anche perché la storia è durata tre anni, non tre mesi e di periodi nei quali avrebbe potuto ripensarci ne avrà sicuramente avuti (considerato anche il rapporto col tipo, non sempre idilliaco)


Solo loro 2 sanno cosa sia successo in questi 3 anni, io credo che sia stato un tira e molla, ma non so in che termini (magari insieme un mese "insieme" poi 2 settimane "mollati", poi lockdown vari ecc ecc)... 

Come ho detto prima però, il salto del ramo secondo me avviene solo se il terzo dà determinate "garanzie" (reali o promesse), e se il signore in questione le avesse date credo che lei mi avrebbe fatto trovare le valige fuori dalla porta senza tanti complimenti 2 anni e mezzo fa al massimo, senza aspettare che fossi io ad aprire il vaso...


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> In questa scrittura privata avete evidenziato che la parte che riguarda la proprietà non risponde alle vostre intenzioni e che quindi la casa si intende intestata ad entrambi?


Si proprio così, fu scritta dal notaio al momento stesso del rogito


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> In linea teorica è così relativamente al fatto che non si dovrebbero far frequentare compagni nuovi al figlio per un tot, poi se per fare valere i propri diritti si deve ricorrere ad un tribunale...... auguri


perdonami, hai detto che tuo figlio ha un lieve disturbo dello spettro autistico, non ha un disagio a vivere questo distacco e ad avere a che fare con persone estranee? accetterebbe un altro uomo in casa senza problemi?


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se a te sta bene così......l'accordo l'hai sottoscritto anche tu, mi pare di capire che l'hai accontentata in tutto.


Non ho capito a cosa ti riferisci...


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Solo loro 2 sanno cosa sia successo in questi 3 anni, io credo che sia stato un tira e molla, ma non so in che termini (magari insieme un mese "insieme" poi 2 settimane "mollati", poi lockdown vari ecc ecc)...
> 
> Come ho detto prima però, il salto del ramo secondo me avviene solo se il terzo dà determinate "garanzie" (reali o promesse), e se il signore in questione le avesse date credo che lei mi avrebbe fatto trovare le valige fuori dalla porta senza tanti complimenti 2 anni e mezzo fa al massimo, senza aspettare che fossi io ad aprire il vaso...


ma tu perchè sei stato tre anni a far finta di niente?


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> perdonami, hai detto che tuo figlio ha un lieve disturbo dello spettro autistico, non ha un disagio a vivere questo distacco e ad avere a che fare con persone estranee? accetterebbe un altro uomo in casa senza problemi?


Forse il suo disturbo in questo momento lo "aiuta" a vivere la cosa con più distacco, non saprei... sicuramente ha conosciuto il tipo, anche se non gli è stato presentato "ufficialmente" e non lo può vedere...


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma tu perchè sei stato tre anni a far finta di niente?


Non ho mai fatto finta di niente e poi sospettavo, ma non sapevo... Tuttavia penso che il tradimento sia una soglia una volta varcata la quale non si torna più indietro, sia per chi lo compie, che per chi lo scopre. Quindi ogni volta che la vedevo "distante" o stranamente attaccata al telefono ho parlato con lei, anche con decisione, ma restando nel merito del nostro rapporto. Piuttosto che incentrare la discussione su se ci fosse un altro o meno ho preferito (magari sbagliando) cercare di discutere sul rapporto fra me e lei, su cosa provasse ancora, se provasse ancora qualcosa o che intenzioni avesse. Ho pensato che fosse l'unico modo per salvare il salvabile... Infatti se avessi subito aperto il vaso avrei anch'io varcato una soglia dalla quale non sarei più tornato indietro e sarebbe finita com'è poi finita questa primavera, solo 1 o 2 anni prima. Magari è stupido ma avrei preferito non sapere nulla, preservare la mia famiglia, ma a patto che l'altra storia venisse chiusa... c'era una probabilità infinitesimale che questo accadesse e infatti non è accaduto


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Trascuri un particolare: tutto questo suo chiedere "scusa", questo suo supposto senso di colpa, arriva solo ed esclusivamente *dopo* che io ho aperto il vaso... Personalmente faccio molta fatica a credere al pentimento di chi viene sgamato e meno ancora al senso di colpa... potremmo *forse *discutere di senso di colpa in caso di una "confessione spontanea", ma in questo caso secondo me a parlare è più la paura di rimanere col cerino in mano.
> 
> Poi sicuramente c'è ancora una tensione relazionale come dici tu, d'altra parte i sentimenti non si spengono con un interruttore e il vaso l'ho aperto questa primavera (e non augurerei al mio peggior nemico di provare quello che ho provato io..), mentre la separazione si è conclusa dal giudice quest'estate, e non è sicuramente immediato abituarsi a questa nuova vita da separati, ma c'è ancora anche l'altro signore col quale al momento non possiamo sapere che rapporto o eventuale progetto vi sia, sappiamo solo che c'è...
> 
> Detto ciò perchè secondo te dovremmo tornare insieme?


Perché lo volete.
Le vostre non sono comunicazioni di servizio, ma relazionali.
So benissimo cosa si prova.


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Non ho mai fatto finta di niente e poi sospettavo, ma non sapevo... Tuttavia penso che il tradimento sia una soglia una volta varcata la quale non si torna più indietro, sia per chi lo compie, che per chi lo scopre. Quindi ogni volta che la vedevo "distante" o stranamente attaccata al telefono ho parlato con lei, anche con decisione, ma restando nel merito del nostro rapporto. Piuttosto che incentrare la discussione su se ci fosse un altro o meno ho preferito (magari sbagliando) cercare di discutere sul rapporto fra me e lei, su cosa provasse ancora, se provasse ancora qualcosa o che intenzioni avesse. Ho pensato che fosse l'unico modo per salvare il salvabile... Infatti se avessi subito aperto il vaso avrei anch'io varcato una soglia dalla quale non sarei più tornato indietro e sarebbe finita com'è poi finita questa primavera, solo 1 o 2 anni prima. Magari è stupido ma avrei preferito non sapere nulla, preservare la mia famiglia, ma a patto che l'altra storia venisse chiusa... c'era una probabilità infinitesimale che questo accadesse e infatti non è accaduto


sinceramente non so come tu possa aver fatto a sospettare per anni senza andare veramente in fondo alla storia, magari 1 o 2 anni fa lei avrebbe chiuso la storia e avreste potuto andare avanti
ma quando hai scoperto tutto lei ti ha detto che voleva riprovarci con te o che voleva stare con l'altro?


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sono scuse che ci si racconta per giustificare un atteggiamento che si riconosce essere come sbagliato.


Per "scuse" intendi lei che dice che non ha detto subito le cose come stavano per "tutelare" il bambino?


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sinceramente non so come tu possa aver fatto a sospettare per anni senza andare veramente in fondo alla storia, magari 1 o 2 anni fa lei avrebbe chiuso la storia e avreste potuto andare avanti
> ma quando hai scoperto tutto lei ti ha detto che voleva riprovarci con te o che voleva stare con l'altro?


Si, ma come ho cercato di spiegare, se io fossi andato a fondo 1 o 2 anni fa come dici tu, magari lei avrebbe chiuso la storia (o più probabilmente si sarebbe solo fatta più accorta a nasconderla..), ma io l'avrei chiusa con lei come ho fatto quest'anno, mi conosco in questo senso... Alla versione in cui io intervengo prima che lei si innamori e molla tutto per me, sinceramente non credo proprio...

Quando ho scoperto tutto invece lei ha passato in rassegna tutti gli stereotipi del traditore: negazione, parziale ammissione, minimizzazione anche di fronte alle prove ecc ecc. Poi ha finalmente ammesso il "sentimento" verso quest'altra persona ma, come nel suo messaggio che ho riportato per primo, dicendo che non si era mai decisa al salto del ramo per "tutelare" il bambino... ovviamente il vero motivo molto probabilmente è che quell'altro non le dava "garanzie" sufficienti in merito....  ma lei non poteva fare a meno di lui e non "riusciva" a staccarsi... A quel punto io le ho solo detto di prendere una posizione, ma definitiva, e non prendere una posizione per me era voler andare con quell'altro... Ovviamente non ha preso alcuna posizione e sono partito io con la separazione, cui non si è minimamente opposta, neanche leggendo il ricorso che ha firmato.... posizione più chiara di questa...


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché lo volete.
> Le vostre non sono comunicazioni di servizio, ma relazionali.
> So benissimo cosa si prova.


Secondo te non potrebbe essere che lei in cuor suo desideri solo ristabilire lo status quo ante? 
Ovvero io la "stabilità/sicurezza" con quell'altro come "diversivo" o in qualsiasi modo lo intendesse lei?


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Si, ma come ho cercato di spiegare, se io fossi andato a fondo 1 o 2 anni fa come dici tu, magari lei avrebbe chiuso la storia (o più probabilmente si sarebbe solo fatta più accorta a nasconderla..), ma io l'avrei chiusa con lei come ho fatto quest'anno, mi conosco in questo senso... Alla versione in cui io intervengo prima che lei si innamori e molla tutto per me, sinceramente non credo proprio...
> 
> Quando ho scoperto tutto invece lei ha passato in rassegna tutti gli stereotipi del traditore: negazione, parziale ammissione, minimizzazione anche di fronte alle prove ecc ecc. Poi ha finalmente ammesso il "sentimento" verso quest'altra persona ma, come nel suo messaggio che ho riportato per primo, dicendo che non si era mai decisa al salto del ramo per "tutelare" il bambino... ovviamente il vero motivo molto probabilmente è che quell'altro non le dava "garanzie" sufficienti in merito....  ma lei non poteva fare a meno di lui e non "riusciva" a staccarsi... A quel punto io le ho solo detto di prendere una posizione, ma definitiva, e non prendere una posizione per me era voler andare con quell'altro... Ovviamente non ha preso alcuna posizione e sono partito io con la separazione, cui non si è minimamente opposta, neanche leggendo il ricorso che ha firmato.... posizione più chiara di questa...


lei può anche dire la verità, magari voleva davvero tutelare vostro figlio, visto che adesso viene sballottato da tutte le parti con conseguenti problemi logistici
ma tu perchè hai aspettato? se come dici l'avesti lasciata lo stesso,  che hai aspettato a  fare tre anni prima di far saltare il banco?


----------



## spleen (22 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché lo volete.
> Le vostre non sono comunicazioni di servizio, ma relazionali.
> So benissimo cosa si prova.


Magari sbagliando ho capito altro. Ho capito che la signora in questione per il marito non prova più nulla e che ha fatto di tutto per stare vicina alla sua nuova fiamma.
In questa situazione che vuoi salvare? E' chiaro che che per il bambino sarebbe stato bello ricomporre ma se lei non vuole su che base lo fai?


----------



## Anatoly79 (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il tuo ragionamento non è sbagliato, però Parma e la moglie sono sui 50 anni, quindi dubito che lei faccia altri figli tra i quali dividere la casa pagata da lui, però effettivamente lui risparmierebbe i soldi del mutuo e si troverebbe 15000€ e magari anche il figlio


Infatti, pian piano stiamo arrivado al dunque, la moglie ad estinzione del mutuo potrebbe vendere indiscutibilmente e non dare nulla al figlio, manifestando la volontà sin d'ora a vendere la casa, quindi il non voler tutelare il figlio pende più da parte della madre che dal padre il quale "paradossalmente" gli converrebbe vendere per poi magari sistemare il figlio in altro modo, che situazione .
P.S. volendo fare come il diavolo cioè, fare le pentole e non i coperchi, Parma ancore è in età di avere figli, quindi in un'eventuale "acquisto" entrerebbe nell'asse ereditario di qualcosa che nei fatti e stato pagato di diritto non compare se non in un'accordo di separazione....meglio vendere, vuol dire veramente tagliare il cordone.


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Magari sbagliando ho capito altro. Ho capito che la signora in questione per il marito non prova più nulla e che ha fatto di tutto per stare vicina alla sua nuova fiamma.
> In questa situazione che vuoi salvare? E' chiaro che che per il bambino sarebbe stato bello ricomporre ma se lei non vuole su che base lo fai?


ma non vuole  neanche lui


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> Infatti, pian piano stiamo arrivado al dunque, la moglie ad estinzione del mutuo potrebbe vendere indiscutibilmente e non dare nulla al figlio, manifestando la volontà sin d'ora a vendere la casa, quindi il non voler tutelare il figlio pende più da parte della madre che dal padre il quale "paradossalmente" gli converrebbe vendere per poi magari sistemare il figlio in altro modo, che situazione .
> P.S. volendo fare come il diavolo cioè, fare le pentole e non i coperchi, Parma ancore è in età di avere figli, quindi in un'eventuale "acquisto" entrerebbe nell'asse ereditario di qualcosa che nei fatti e stato pagato di diritto non compare se non in un'accordo di separazione....meglio vendere, vuol dire veramente tagliare il cordone.


ma i figli di lui mica vanno nell'asse ereditario di lei


----------



## Anatoly79 (22 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Secondo la giurisprudenza, l’*ex moglie non perde la casa familiare* in cui abita con il figlio nonostante abbia portato anche il *nuovo compagno*.


E ok, ma quando il figlio o i figli saranno grandi e andranno per la loro strada, prima o poi cresceranno e li che ripresenta il problema....


----------



## Anatoly79 (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma i figli di lui mica vanno nell'asse ereditario di lei


Giusto quello che dici, corretto guardando le carte e gli atti, ma in base all'accordo in sede di separazione, in quanto omologato, NO, "... _c'è una scrittura privata depositata in tribunale allegata all'accordo che in caso di vendita lei mi deve restituire metà della somma che ho versato... in pratica: la casa vale circa 120.000 euro, il mutuo residuo è circa 90.000, per cui se la vende mi deve dare 15.000 euro e lei resta con 15.000 euro valido anche dopo l'estinzione a quanto riportato in altro post da Parma..." _non è un caso semplice.


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lei può anche dire la verità, magari voleva davvero tutelare vostro figlio, visto che adesso viene sballottato da tutte le parti con conseguenti problemi logistici
> ma tu perchè hai aspettato? se come dici l'avesti lasciata lo stesso,  che hai aspettato a  fare tre anni prima di far saltare il banco?


Io non volevo lasciarla, tanto meno avrei voluto sfasciare la mia famiglia, ho solo pensato, probabilmente sbagliando, che se avessi incentrato il dialogo sul nostro rapporto piuttosto che sulle scenate di gelosia avrei forse salvato qualcosa. Non ci sono riuscito. E quando i rospi da ingoiare sono diventati troppo grandi non ce l'ho più fatta e ho scoperchiato il vaso.


----------



## spleen (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Io non volevo lasciarla, tanto meno avrei voluto sfasciare la mia famiglia, ho solo pensato, probabilmente sbagliando, che se avessi incentrato il dialogo sul nostro rapporto piuttosto che sulle scenate di gelosia avrei forse salvato qualcosa. Non ci sono riuscito. E quando i rospi da ingoiare sono diventati troppo grandi non ce l'ho più fatta e ho scoperchiato il vaso.


Personalmente non credo tu potessi fare altro. 
Mettiti il cuore in pace e cerca di voltare pagina.


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> Giusto quello che dici, corretto guardando le carte e gli atti, ma in base all'accordo in sede di separazione, in quanto omologato, NO, "... _c'è una scrittura privata depositata in tribunale allegata all'accordo che in caso di vendita lei mi deve restituire metà della somma che ho versato... in pratica: la casa vale circa 120.000 euro, il mutuo residuo è circa 90.000, per cui se la vende mi deve dare 15.000 euro e lei resta con 15.000 euro valido anche dopo l'estinzione a quanto riportato in altro post da Parma..." _non è un caso semplice.


ma tu hai parlato di acquisto, se lei compra qualcosa lui non c'entra nulla, se lei vende la casa coniugale lui prende la metà, cosa c'entra l'asse ereditario? un domani la casa passerà agli eredi di lei non di lui 



ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Io non volevo lasciarla, tanto meno avrei voluto sfasciare la mia famiglia, ho solo pensato, probabilmente sbagliando, che se avessi incentrato il dialogo sul nostro rapporto piuttosto che sulle scenate di gelosia avrei forse salvato qualcosa. Non ci sono riuscito. E quando i rospi da ingoiare sono diventati troppo grandi non ce l'ho più fatta e ho scoperchiato il vaso.


ma prima hai detto che se avessi scoperto tutto prima, l'avresti lasciata prima


----------



## patroclo (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Io non volevo lasciarla, tanto meno avrei voluto sfasciare la mia famiglia, ho solo pensato, probabilmente sbagliando, che se avessi incentrato il dialogo sul nostro rapporto piuttosto che sulle scenate di gelosia avrei forse salvato qualcosa. Non ci sono riuscito. E quando i rospi da ingoiare sono diventati troppo grandi non ce l'ho più fatta e ho scoperchiato il vaso.


Spesso c'è una paura di sottofondo che ti fa evitare di affrontare direttamente certi discorsi. hai un tarlo che ti rode, hai sensazioni ma non vuoi assolutamente conferme perché sai che sarebbe la fine.

Come mi direbbe @Brunetta "sto proiettando"


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Omicorn ha detto:
			
		

> ma prima hai detto che se avessi scoperto tutto prima, l'avresti lasciata prima


"magari è stupido ma avrei preferito non sapere nulla, preservare la mia famiglia, ma a patto che l'altra storia venisse chiusa... c'era una probabilità infinitesimale che questo accadesse (col dialogo che ho provato a impostare io...) e infatti non è accaduto"


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Spesso c'è una paura di sottofondo che ti fa evitare di affrontare direttamente certi discorsi. hai un tarlo che ti rode, hai sensazioni ma non vuoi assolutamente conferme perché sai che sarebbe la fine.
> 
> Come mi direbbe @Brunetta "sto proiettando"


Esatto, proprio così!


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> "magari è stupido ma avrei preferito non sapere nulla, preservare la mia famiglia, ma a patto che l'altra storia venisse chiusa... c'era una probabilità infinitesimale che questo accadesse (col dialogo che ho provato a impostare io...) e infatti non è accaduto"





ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Si, ma come ho cercato di spiegare, se io fossi andato a fondo 1 o 2 anni fa come dici tu, magari lei avrebbe chiuso la storia (o più probabilmente si sarebbe solo fatta più accorta a nasconderla..), *ma io l'avrei chiusa con lei come ho fatto quest'anno, mi conosco in questo senso*... Alla versione in cui io intervengo prima che lei si innamori e molla tutto per me, sinceramente non credo proprio...
> 
> Quando ho scoperto tutto invece lei ha passato in rassegna tutti gli stereotipi del traditore: negazione, parziale ammissione, minimizzazione anche di fronte alle prove ecc ecc. Poi ha finalmente ammesso il "sentimento" verso quest'altra persona ma, come nel suo messaggio che ho riportato per primo, dicendo che non si era mai decisa al salto del ramo per "tutelare" il bambino... ovviamente il vero motivo molto probabilmente è che quell'altro non le dava "garanzie" sufficienti in merito....  ma lei non poteva fare a meno di lui e non "riusciva" a staccarsi... A quel punto io le ho solo detto di prendere una posizione, ma definitiva, e non prendere una posizione per me era voler andare con quell'altro... Ovviamente non ha preso alcuna posizione e sono partito io con la separazione, cui non si è minimamente opposta, neanche leggendo il ricorso che ha firmato.... posizione più chiara di questa...


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Non ho capito a cosa ti riferisci...


Hai evidenziato una serie di aspetti dove lei è stata sostanzialmente soddisfatta anche se dalle tue parole serpeggia evidentemente parecchio fastidio...tipo il fatto che vuole rimanere il più possibile vicina al suo 'amore'..



Anatoly79 ha detto:


> E ok, ma quando il figlio o i figli saranno grandi e andranno per la loro strada, prima o poi cresceranno e li che ripresenta il problema....


Certo.
A quel punto si possono certamente rivedere gli accordi.
Ma nel caso in esame mi sa che la strada è lunga.



ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Da un lato il rapporto con l'amante che resta in una "bolla" (di evasione? di "divertimento"?, di assenza di responsabilità quotidiane?), dall'altro il rapporto col marito che resta come porto sicuro dove tornare in caso di tempesta.


Se non la scoprivi sarebbero andati avanti per sempre.
Ha avuto tre anni (non tre mesi) per lasciarti e non l'ha fatto.
Non l'avrebbe mai fatto.



ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Omicron ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se lei avesse voluto 'preservare' (e non è detto che ci sarebbe riuscita) una volta scoperta avrebbe chiuso immediatamente quella storia.
Mi pare non sia andata così, quindi cos'altro ti rimaneva da fare ?


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se non la scoprivi sarebbero andati avanti per sempre.
> Ha avuto tre anni (non tre mesi) per lasciarti e non l'ha fatto.
> Non l'avrebbe mai fatto.


E' una cosa che penso anch'io, ma non l'avrebbe fatto perchè quell'altro non voleva, non perchè non voleva lei... ma ormai la soglia era varcata e non cambia il fatto che lei non provava più sentimenti per me... per cui se non era quello magari ne sarebbe arrivato un altro dopo, magari più "giusto"... tutte congetture s'intende..


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> "magari è stupido ma avrei preferito non sapere nulla, preservare la mia famiglia, ma a patto che l'altra storia venisse chiusa... c'era una probabilità infinitesimale che questo accadesse (col dialogo che ho provato a impostare io...) e infatti non è accaduto"





			
				Jim Cain ha detto:
			
		

> Se lei avesse voluto 'preservare' (e non è detto che ci sarebbe riuscita) una volta scoperta avrebbe chiuso immediatamente quella storia.
> Mi pare non sia andata così, quindi cos'altro ti rimaneva da fare ?


Una sana e onesta separazione legale


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

jim Cain ha detto:


> Se lei avesse voluto 'preservare' (e non è detto che ci sarebbe riuscita) una volta scoperta avrebbe chiuso immediatamente quella storia.
> Mi pare non sia andata così, quindi cos'altro ti rimaneva da fare ?





			
				ParmaLetale ha detto:
			
		

> Una sana e onesta separazione legale


Se mi permetti, le è andata alla grandissima.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> E' una cosa che penso anch'io, ma non l'avrebbe fatto perchè quell'altro non voleva, non perchè non voleva lei... ma ormai la soglia era varcata e non cambia il fatto che lei non provava più sentimenti per me... per cui se non era quello magari ne sarebbe arrivato un altro dopo, magari più "giusto"... tutte congetture s'intende..


La congettura è sul 'magari ne sarebbe arrivato un altro dopo'.
Quello che hai scritto prima è un fatto.


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> E' una cosa che penso anch'io, ma non l'avrebbe fatto perchè quell'altro non voleva, non perchè non voleva lei... ma ormai la soglia era varcata e non cambia il fatto che lei non provava più sentimenti per me... per cui se non era quello magari ne sarebbe arrivato un altro dopo, magari più "giusto"... tutte congetture s'intende..


smettere di amare non è una colpa, avrebbe dovuto comportarsi in modo diverso ma non ci si può costringere ad amare


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> smettere di amare non è una colpa, avrebbe dovuto comportarsi in modo diverso ma non ci si può costringere ad amare


Sono assolutamente d'accordo. 

E sono anche del partito di Jim:  _"Le persone non cambiano, si rivelano" (David Lynch)_


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma allora lui fa prima  a restare dov'è che ha detto che vive vicino ai suoi genitori che gli darebbero anche un aiuto col figlio


Il punto è non spostare il bambino dal suo ambiente


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il punto è non spostare il bambino dal suo ambiente


sarebbe sicuramente la decisione preferibile, però la madre ha intenzione di trasferirsi rendendo di nuovo tutto complicato, questo povero bambino viene sballottato continuamente quando ha una condizione per la quale la cosa migliore è la continuità


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il punto è non spostare il bambino dal suo ambiente


E' stato abituato fin da piccolo a frequentare più o meno per tempi pari le varie case: casa sua, nonni paterni, nonni materni... Non è per lui un cambiamento insostenibile per fortuna


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> E' un'eventualità cui sto pensando anch'io, ma non so se sarebbe sostenibile per il bambino che è estremamente attaccato a sua madre (e vorrei ben vedere) e purtroppo affetto da un problema di autismo seppure lieve.
> 
> Ci sarebbe anche l'eventualità che sua madre si prendesse un po' più le proprie responsabilità, ad esempio tornando a lavorare nella sede dove lavorava fino ad un anno fa (attaccata 30 mt da dove lavora ora) dove faceva orario diurno, con sabato, domenica, feste a casa o che cambiasse lavoro cercandone uno più vicino visto che la qualifica e l'esperienza che ha sono stra ricercate anche dalle mie parti... ma dovrebbe rinunciare a qualche comodità.....


Credo che tu debba parlarle molto seriamente, per come affrontare in modo adeguato il bambino. 
Farle notare che è lei che si sta allontanando dal tuo aiuto. 
Ma non per telefono o messaggio, vi dovete vedere.



ParmaLetale ha detto:


> E' stato abituato fin da piccolo a frequentare più o meno per tempi pari le varie case: casa sua, nonni paterni, nonni materni... Non è per lui un cambiamento insostenibile per fortuna


Si ma se lei si allontana, tutte queste persone sono ancora in grad di aiutarla?



omicron ha detto:


> sarebbe sicuramente la decisione preferibile, però la madre ha intenzione di trasferirsi rendendo di nuovo tutto complicato, questo povero bambino viene sballottato continuamente quando ha una condizione per la quale la cosa migliore è la continuità


Non capisco come questa donna non arrivi a pensare a tutto questo, e concentrarsi solo a rincorrere il nuovo "amore"


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si ma se lei si allontana, tutte queste persone sono ancora in grad di aiutarla?


Se lei si allontana si avvicina ai nonni materni, che hanno quasi 80 anni e non portati benissimo, ma si allontana da me e dai nonni paterni (ancora in gamba per fortuna)... Il suo tipo invece secondo me di aiutarla non ne vuole sapere...


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Se lei si allontana si avvicina ai nonni materni, che hanno quasi 80 anni e non portati benissimo, ma si allontana da me e dai nonni paterni (ancora in gamba per fortuna)... Il suo tipo invece secondo me di aiutarla non ne vuole sapere...


Certo che non vuole aiutarla, implicitamente lo ha detto. Vedersi quando non c'è il bambino. 
Purtroppo temo che se non la fai ragionare a breve sarà in un mare di guai


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Se lei si allontana si avvicina ai nonni materni, che hanno quasi 80 anni e non portati benissimo, ma si allontana da me e dai nonni paterni (ancora in gamba per fortuna)... Il suo tipo invece secondo me di aiutarla non ne vuole sapere...


Ma perché tu ti fideresti a lasciare tuo figlio con una persona che non conosci?


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Certo che non vuole aiutarla, implicitamente lo ha detto. Vedersi quando non c'è il bambino.
> Purtroppo temo che se non la fai ragionare a breve sarà in un mare di guai





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Credo che tu debba parlarle molto seriamente, per come affrontare in modo adeguato il bambino.
> Farle notare che è lei che si sta allontanando dal tuo aiuto.
> Ma non per telefono o messaggio, vi dovete vedere.


Ho letto molte storie simili alla mia su questo forum e su molti altri... un denominatore comune che ho trovato, correggetemi se sbaglio, è che quando le persone prendono queste sbandate (faccio fatica a definire sbandata una vicenda di 3 anni..) è come avere a che fare con dei "tossicodipendenti", dei ludopatici o qualcosa del genere... ci puoi parlare seriamente, ti capiscono anche, magari sono d'accordo con te, ma è più forte la dipendenza di ogni altra spinta che governa il loro comportamento... ovvio che io cercherò comunque di fare tutto il possibile per farla ragionare...


----------



## Nonècomecredi (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Ho letto molte storie simili alla mia su questo forum e su molti altri... un denominatore comune che ho trovato, correggetemi se sbaglio, è che quando le persone prendono queste sbandate (faccio fatica a definire sbandata una vicenda di 3 anni..) è come avere a che fare con dei "tossicodipendenti", dei ludopatici o qualcosa del genere... ci puoi parlare seriamente, ti capiscono anche, magari sono d'accordo con te, ma è più forte la dipendenza di ogni altra spinta che governa il loro comportamento... ovvio che io cercherò comunque di fare tutto il possibile per farla ragionare...


Più è proibito e impossibile, più è eccitante! Ammazza la noia del finché morte non vi separi!


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma perché tu ti fideresti a lasciare tuo figlio con una persona che non conosci?


Sinceramente a questo punto la cosa migliore sarebbe che lei si trovasse una persona seria con cui costruire una famiglia "allargata" per il suo bene e per il bene di mio figlio, io farò lo stesso. Purtroppo finchè resta legata al signore in questione (che mio figlio conosce e che detesta...) la vedo difficile, tuttavia glielo auguro di cuore.


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Più è proibito e impossibile, più è eccitante! Ammazza la noia del finché morte non vi separi!


Si ma sono tutte bolle che resistono solo finchè sono sostenute dal tipo che è a casa... una volta che il tipo a casa dice basta c'è l'atterraggio non sempre morbido nella realtà... almeno secondo me..


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> per farmi un'opinione devo sapere particolari, ogni volta che aggiungi particolari traspare solo il tuo rancore, che ci sta eh, per carità, però ogni volta che lo fai io ho la sensazione che tu vuoi rifarti su di lei per averti tradito e usi tuo figlio per questo, che è quello che più o meno ti ha detto @Brunetta quando parlava di triangolazione


Usa pure noi. Ma è normale. È quello che si fa con gli amici.
È normale avere dubbi e cercare conferme.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> No, c'è una scrittura privata depositata in tribunale allegata all'accordo che in caso di vendita lei mi deve restituire metà della somma che ho versato... in pratica: la casa vale circa 120.000 euro, il mutuo residuo è circa 90.000, per cui se la vende mi deve dare 15.000 euro e lei resta con 15.000 euro ma senza una casa già pagata, dovendone cercare un'altra o in affitto (che adesso non paga) o con mutuo (che adesso le pago io per intero, giusto perchè non penso all'interesse di mio figlio....) ... Gliel'ho spiegato anche dettagliatamente che economicamente sarebbe und disastro per lei ma non credo senta ragioni..


I prezzi delle case fuori dalla area Metropolitana di Milano mi disorientano sempre. Però a Milano si vende in una settimana.


----------



## spleen (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Sinceramente a questo punto la cosa migliore sarebbe che lei si trovasse una persona seria con cui costruire una famiglia "allargata" per il suo bene e per il bene di mio figlio, io farò lo stesso. Purtroppo finchè resta legata al signore in questione (che mio figlio conosce e che detesta...) la vedo difficile, tuttavia glielo auguro di cuore.


Il tipo in questione, secondo me, non ha la benchè minima intenzione di imbarcasi con lei e con un bambino che ha problemi a seguito. Mi sembra che lo abbia anche chiarito con lei.
Adesso i casi sono due:
- O tua moglie questa cosa la ha capita e le va bene lo stesso (e tu se non lo scoprivi servivi da utile ruota di scorta).
- O tua moglie non è consapevole fino in fondo di tutto ciò (e non stentrei a crederlo, vista l'idiosincrasia in cui sembra giacere psicologicamente).
In entrambi i casi tu la tua parte la hai fatta, secondo me.
E' lei che non sa uscirne...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> E' un'eventualità cui sto pensando anch'io, ma non so se sarebbe sostenibile per il bambino che è estremamente attaccato a sua madre (e vorrei ben vedere) e purtroppo *affetto da un problema di autismo seppure lieve*.
> 
> Ci sarebbe anche l'eventualità che sua madre si prendesse un po' più le proprie responsabilità, ad esempio tornando a lavorare nella sede dove lavorava fino ad un anno fa (attaccata 30 mt da dove lavora ora) dove faceva orario diurno, con sabato, domenica, feste a casa o che cambiasse lavoro cercandone uno più vicino visto che la qualifica e l'esperienza che ha sono stra ricercate anche dalle mie parti... ma dovrebbe rinunciare a qualche comodità.....


Non lo ha anche tua moglie?


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Il tipo in questione, secondo me, non ha la benchè minima intenzione di imbarcasi con lei e con un bambino che ha problemi a seguito. Mi sembra che lo abbia anche chiarito con lei.
> Adesso i casi sono due:
> - O tua moglie questa cosa la ha capita e le va bene lo stesso (e tu se non lo scoprivi servivi da utile ruota di scorta).
> - O tua moglie non è consapevole fino in fondo di tutto ciò (e non stentrei a crederlo, vista l'idiosincrasia in cui sembra giacere psicologicamente).
> ...


Io la vedo così: mia moglie la cosa l'aveva capita e se la faceva andare bene lo stesso proprio perchè c'ero io che le servivo, ma non come ruota di scorta da usare all'occorrenza, bensì come appoggio costante, sicuro, logistico, forse in qualche modo emotivo (non sentimentale), per cui aveva capra e cavoli, poi una volta che la capra ha posto fine al teatro è andata in panico, da cui la confusione psicologica in cui è verosimile che giaccia


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo ha anche tua moglie?


Può essere, come può essere che il gene gliel'abbia trasmesso io... non mi sembra rilevante però..


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> E' un'eventualità cui sto pensando anch'io, ma non so se sarebbe sostenibile per il bambino che è estremamente attaccato a sua madre (e vorrei ben vedere) e purtroppo affetto da un problema di autismo seppure lieve.
> 
> Ci sarebbe anche l'eventualità che sua madre si prendesse un po' più le proprie responsabilità, ad esempio tornando a lavorare nella sede dove lavorava fino ad un anno fa (attaccata 30 mt da dove lavora ora) dove faceva orario diurno, con sabato, domenica, feste a casa o che cambiasse lavoro cercandone uno più vicino visto che la qualifica e l'esperienza che ha sono stra ricercate anche dalle mie parti... ma dovrebbe rinunciare a qualche comodità.....


Fa oss?


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fa oss?


Si, perché?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Secondo te non potrebbe essere che lei in cuor suo desideri solo ristabilire lo status quo ante?
> Ovvero io la "stabilità/sicurezza" con quell'altro come "diversivo" o in qualsiasi modo lo intendesse lei?


Può essere.
Io ho letto un tipo di comunicazione in cui lei, ma anche tu, non riuscite a staccarvi.
Tu me lo chiedi perché vorresti che lei dicesse che vuole te?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Magari sbagliando ho capito altro. Ho capito che la signora in questione per il marito non prova più nulla e che ha fatto di tutto per stare vicina alla sua nuova fiamma.
> In questa situazione che vuoi salvare? E' chiaro che che per il bambino sarebbe stato bello ricomporre ma se lei non vuole su che base lo fai?


Io mi ero fermata a quello scambio di comunicazioni.
Poi ho letto il resto.
Ora penso che potrebbe essere una semplice ambivalenza di sentimenti.
Non è che se ci si lega a un’altra persona il coniuge diventa nessuno.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo.
> 
> E sono anche del partito di Jim:  _"Le persone non cambiano, si rivelano" (David Lynch)_


Cosa mi hai ricordato !
Quella frase è sempre attuale per me, anche alla luce di quello che mi è successo a luglio scorso..


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Spesso c'è una paura di sottofondo che ti fa evitare di affrontare direttamente certi discorsi. hai un tarlo che ti rode, hai sensazioni ma non vuoi assolutamente conferme perché sai che sarebbe la fine.
> 
> Come mi direbbe @Brunetta "sto proiettando"


I legami si chiamano legami.


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Può essere, come può essere che il gene gliel'abbia trasmesso io... non mi sembra rilevante però..


Il gene???


----------



## patroclo (22 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I legami si chiamano legami.


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Per "scuse" intendi lei che dice che non ha detto subito le cose come stavano per "tutelare" il bambino?


Si.. per me la tutela viene a monte …


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il gene???


Si, l'autismo ha cause genetiche, solo in parte minima ambientale


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Può essere, come può essere che il gene gliel'abbia trasmesso io... non mi sembra rilevante però..


Sarebbe rilevante per capire il comportamento di lei.



patroclo ha detto:


>






Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si.. per me la tutela viene a monte …


Eheee l’attrazione è sempre misteriosa, ma tocca punti fuori dal controllo razionale e porta sempre comportamenti immaturi.


----------



## omicron (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Si, l'autismo ha cause genetiche, solo in parte minima ambientale


L’autismo ha origini genetiche nel senso che ci si nasce, non immaginavo che fosse ereditario


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> L’autismo ha origini genetiche nel senso che ci si nasce, non immaginavo che fosse ereditario


Ci sono coppie che hanno più figli con la stessa sindrome.








						«Io, mio marito e i tre bimbi. Così abbiamo scoperto che siamo tutti autistici»
					

La mamma Monia Gabaldo: «Pubblichiamo video sui social per aiutare le famiglie come la nostra ad affrontare e superare le difficoltà legate a questo disturbo»




					corrieredelveneto.corriere.it


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Hai evidenziato una serie di aspetti dove lei è stata sostanzialmente soddisfatta anche se dalle tue parole serpeggia evidentemente parecchio fastidio...tipo il fatto che vuole rimanere il più possibile vicina al suo 'amore'..


Io credo che dia parecchio fastidio la situazione in cui non solo ti si frantuma il mondo, ma vieni pure colpevolizzato e il tutto magari per non rischiare di perdere il sostegno operativo che farebbe comodo. 
Ti fa venire la schiuma alla bocca eh…


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il punto è non spostare il bambino dal suo ambiente


Ma , una  domanda.. se hanno 50 anni..il bambino non credo ne abbia 5


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi ero fermata a quello scambio di comunicazioni.
> Poi ho letto il resto.
> Ora penso che potrebbe essere una semplice ambivalenza di sentimenti.
> Non è che se ci si lega a un’altra persona il coniuge diventa nessuno.


No d'accordo, ma il cibo


Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io credo che dia parecchio fastidio la situazione in cui non solo ti si frantuma il mondo, ma vieni pure colpevolizzato e il tutto magari per non rischiare di perdere il sostegno operativo che farebbe comodo.
> Ti fa venire la schiuma alla bocca eh…


Non ho capito a chi ti riferisci


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Non ho capito a chi ti riferisci


A te che scopri e soffri e ti viene pure detto che e’ anche colpa tua ..e magari per evitare che tu, arrabbiato, ti immoli meno al sostegno familiare


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> L’autismo ha origini genetiche nel senso che ci si nasce, non immaginavo che fosse ereditario


Si eredita una particolare mutazione genetica, ma poi non è detto che si sviluppi la malattia


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io credo che dia parecchio fastidio la situazione in cui non solo ti si frantuma il mondo, ma vieni pure colpevolizzato e il tutto magari per non rischiare di perdere il sostegno operativo che farebbe comodo.
> Ti fa venire la schiuma alla bocca eh…


Perciò dico che lui si è comportato fin troppo bene...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> No d'accordo, *ma il cibo*
> 
> 
> Non ho capito a chi ti riferisci


Non ho capito


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può essere
> Io ho letto un tipo di comunicazione in cui lei, ma anche tu, non riuscite a staccarvi.
> Tu me lo chiedi perché vorresti che lei dicesse che vuole te?


Sarebbe bello se lei dicesse sinceramente che vuole me, ma ho 50 anni e purtroppo ho smesso da un po' di credere alle favole... lo vedrei più come un ritorno tipo "pet sematary"


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarebbe rilevante per capire il comportamento di lei.


Non sono uno psichiatra e per saperlo occorrerebbe fare test specifici, ma sicuramente qualche "stranezza" caratteriale ce l'ha: ad esempio è molto chiusa e molto raramente esprime i suoi sentimenti, praticamente non ha amici e a parte la famiglia, il lavoro e ultimamente il tipo, vita sociale praticamente pari a 0.


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma , una  domanda.. se hanno 50 anni..il bambino non credo ne abbia 5


8


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Settembre 2022)

Ne 


Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma , una  domanda.. se hanno 50 anni..il bambino non credo ne abbia 5


Ne ha 7


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito


errore di invio...


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> 8


Ops avevo letto 7


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi ero fermata a quello scambio di comunicazioni.
> Poi ho letto il resto.
> Ora penso che potrebbe essere una semplice ambivalenza di sentimenti.
> Non è che se ci si lega a un’altra persona il coniuge diventa nessuno.


Sono assolutamente d'accordo essendo stato in passato dall'altra parte della barricata, anche se non con lei.

Però anche se il coniuge diventasse nessuno meriterebbe comunque il rispetto che si deve alle persone in quanto tali, non è che se io mi lego ad un altro e non amo più te allora sono autorizzato a prenderti per il ku a oltranza al fine di usarti tenendo il piede in 2 scarpe perchè quell'altro non mi si prende a pacchetto completo (figli, responsabilità quotidiane ecc ecc) e quindi per continuare a frequentarlo per "divertirmi" mi servi tu per badare alle cose serie...

Cosa intendi di preciso per "ambivalenza di sentimenti"?


----------



## perplesso (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Ho letto molte storie simili alla mia su questo forum e su molti altri... un denominatore comune che ho trovato, correggetemi se sbaglio, è che quando le persone prendono queste sbandate (faccio fatica a definire sbandata una vicenda di 3 anni..) è come avere a che fare con dei "tossicodipendenti", dei ludopatici o qualcosa del genere... ci puoi parlare seriamente, ti capiscono anche, magari sono d'accordo con te, ma è più forte la dipendenza di ogni altra spinta che governa il loro comportamento... ovvio che io cercherò comunque di fare tutto il possibile per farla ragionare...


Il minimo comun denominatore è che quando si viene beccati, è l'amante ad essere scaricato/a.   tu rientra nella casistica, minoritaria, in cui viene scaricato il coniuge.   con l'aggravante di aver un figliolo diciamo problematico.  che non ho capito quanti anni abbia.

da come la racconti, sembra che tua moglie da tempo non provasse nulla più per te.  il tizio ha fatto solo da detonatore ad una situazione fortemente compromessa.  il tuo silenzio di questi anni suppongo sia stato letto come indifferenza.   però mettersi a piangere sul latte versato perchè solo parzialmente scremato, non mi pare utile.   mi parete abbastanza avanti nella definizione delle questioni, che ci vorrà un tempo X per assorbire la botta è nella natura delle cose.

direi sia giunta l'ora di berci su


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Gliel'ho detto, ma in questo momento purtroppo (per mio figlio) lei è molto meno lucida di me. Temo, e non lo dico per gelosia, che pensi solo ad allontanarsi il più rapidamente possibile da questa casa per andare vicino al lavoro e al suo nuovo "compagno"


Una crisi di mezza eta’ coi fiocchi.
Si e’ rincitrullita


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Settembre 2022)

Homer ha detto:


> Questa storia che i padri debbano tenere figli a pomeriggi, a notti o a weekend deve finire. Sia da parte di un padre a cui frega un cazzo tenere i figli e fa il giusto indispensabile, sia da parte di una madre che decide che i figlie è più giusto se crescano con lei e il padre venga visto ad "ore". Dovrebbero obbligare per legge l'affidamento paritario, e sai per i padri quanti soldi risparmiati di mantenimento oltre al piacere di vedere crescere i propri figli e viverli molto di più.


Verissimo… ma sai quanti padri preferiscono “darsi alla macchia” piu’ di quanto vogliano trarre gioia dall’accudimento della prole?


----------



## ParmaLetale (22 Settembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Una crisi di mezza eta’ coi fiocchi.
> Si e’ rincitrullita


Ricordo la citazione: "le persone non cambiano, si rivelano"....



perplesso ha detto:


> Il minimo comun denominatore è che quando si viene beccati, è l'amante ad essere scaricato/a.   tu rientra nella casistica, minoritaria, in cui viene scaricato il coniuge.   con l'aggravante di aver un figliolo diciamo problematico.  che non ho capito quanti anni abbia.
> 
> da come la racconti, sembra che tua moglie da tempo non provasse nulla più per te.  il tizio ha fatto solo da detonatore ad una situazione fortemente compromessa.  il tuo silenzio di questi anni suppongo sia stato letto come indifferenza.   però mettersi a piangere sul latte versato perchè solo parzialmente scremato, non mi pare utile.   mi parete abbastanza avanti nella definizione delle questioni, che ci vorrà un tempo X per assorbire la botta è nella natura delle cose.
> 
> direi sia giunta l'ora di berci su


Indipendentemente da chi scarica chi, hai colto il punto, cioè che il tradimento è secondario rispetto al fatto che il rapporto era già fortemente compromesso.



Homer ha detto:


> Questa storia che i padri debbano tenere figli a pomeriggi, a notti o a weekend deve finire. Sia da parte di un padre a cui frega un cazzo tenere i figli e fa il giusto indispensabile, sia da parte di una madre che decide che i figlie è più giusto se crescano con lei e il padre venga visto ad "ore". Dovrebbero obbligare per legge l'affidamento paritario, e sai per i padri quanti soldi risparmiati di mantenimento oltre al piacere di vedere crescere i propri figli e viverli molto di più.


Cosa intendi esattamente per affidamento paritario?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo essendo stato in passato dall'altra parte della barricata, anche se non con lei.
> 
> Però anche se il coniuge diventasse nessuno meriterebbe comunque il rispetto che si deve alle persone in quanto tali, non è che se io mi lego ad un altro e non amo più te allora sono autorizzato a prenderti per il ku a oltranza al fine di usarti tenendo il piede in 2 scarpe perchè quell'altro non mi si prende a pacchetto completo (figli, responsabilità quotidiane ecc ecc) e quindi per continuare a frequentarlo per "divertirmi" mi servi tu per badare alle cose serie...
> 
> Cosa intendi di preciso per "ambivalenza di sentimenti"?


L’ambivalenza dei sentimenti è normale. “Ti amo, ma mi fai venire il nervoso quando...”, “ti voglio, ma ho bisogno di libertà “.
Quindi anche “sono attratta da un’altra persona, ma ti voglio bene“. Invece essere ambigui o manifestare doppio legame dicendo cose in contraddizione con i fatti non è sano.


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> però lei, a quanto scrive @ParmaLetale , ora cambierà casa per avvicinarsi ad un lavoro che ha appena cambiato che la penalizza su tutti gli aspetti e se ne frega di togliere il figlio dall'attuale ambiente per rincorrere l'amante.
> In più l'ex marito ha comprato casa, vicino la casa coniugale per stare di più col figlio e questa si sposta.
> A me pare che lei voglia rifarsi una vita a scapito del figlio e il marito cerca di rincorrere l'opportunità di fare il padre.
> Ora Parma letale è dovuto andare a vivere lontano, perchè tornato dai genitori, ma la casa che gli consegnano a fine anno è vicina al figlio. Però lo moglie dice che è sola e sta per vendere casa e spostarsi a 50 km. A me pare un po stronza.


Si però pure lui...


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Ricordo la citazione: "le persone non cambiano, si rivelano"....


Ci stai dicendo che quel tratto della sua personalità, cioè la tendenza a tradire, ti era già noto ?


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ci stai dicendo che quel tratto della sua personalità, cioè la tendenza a tradire, ti era già noto ?


Assolutamente no, il mio dubbio è che non abbia _smesso_ di provare sentimento per me, ma che abbia come gettato una maschera diventata troppo pesante da portare dopo matrimonio, figlio, casa nuova ecc ecc ecc... però è ragionare col senno di poi e lì sono tutti bravi...


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Si però pure lui...


Scusa, sarei stronzo pure io? Perchè?


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Scusa, sarei stronzo pure io? Perchè?


No, il contrario.
Troppo accondiscendente.


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’ambivalenza dei sentimenti è normale. “Ti amo, ma mi fai venire il nervoso quando...”, “ti voglio, ma ho bisogno di libertà “.
> Quindi anche “sono attratta da un’altra persona, ma ti voglio bene“. Invece essere ambigui o manifestare doppio legame dicendo cose in contraddizione con i fatti non è sano.


La mia ex è la fiera del doppio legame allora...


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> No, il contrario.
> Troppo accondiscendente.


In tutta sincerità in certi frangenti preferisco essere "accondiscendente" (entro certi limiti) ed essere sottovalutato


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma , una  domanda.. se hanno 50 anni..il bambino non credo ne abbia 5


Io 50, lei 40....


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> Il minimo comun denominatore è che quando si viene beccati, è l'amante ad essere scaricato/a.   tu rientra nella casistica, minoritaria, in cui viene scaricato il coniuge.   con l'aggravante di aver un figliolo diciamo problematico.  che non ho capito quanti anni abbia.
> 
> direi sia giunta l'ora di berci su


Premesso che sono anch'io dell'idea che sia ora di berci su... 

...mi chiedo: nei rari casi come il mio in cui è il coniuge ad essere scaricato, ma solo perchè è stato lui a sgamare: non credo che questo non coinvolga anche l'altra storia... che senso ha se 2 amanti restano amanti essendo innamorati ed entrambi liberi? Io personalmente, se fossi innamorato e ricambiato dalla mia amante ci terrei a diventare quello ufficiale... ma se diventassi quello ufficiale poi mi verrebbe il dubbio di esserlo diventato perchè il coniuge ci ha sgamati e non perchè l'ha deciso lei...


----------



## omicron (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Premesso che sono anch'io dell'idea che sia ora di berci su...
> 
> ...mi chiedo: nei rari casi come il mio in cui è il coniuge ad essere scaricato, ma solo perchè è stato lui a sgamare: non credo che questo non coinvolga anche l'altra storia... che senso ha se 2 amanti restano amanti essendo innamorati ed entrambi liberi? Io personalmente, se fossi innamorato e ricambiato dalla mia amante ci terrei a diventare quello ufficiale... ma se diventassi quello ufficiale poi mi verrebbe il dubbio di esserlo diventato perchè il coniuge ci ha sgamati e non perchè l'ha deciso lei...


ma scusa, non hai detto che sei stato tu a lasciare lei?


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma scusa, non hai detto che sei stato tu a lasciare lei?



Si nel senso che io li ho sgamati e io ho chiesto e gestito la separazione... è @perplesso che dice che io rientro nei casi minoritari in cui è il marito ad essere scaricato... Forse in un certo senso ha ragione perchè comunque la rottura non è avvenuta per la mia volontà, la mia è stata solo una reazione al comportamento di lei, forse tardiva come ho spiegato, forse sbagliando i modi nel periodo pre sgamo, ma comunque una reazione. Io l'avevo sposata per farci una famiglia perchè ci credevo e non avrei chiesto altro...


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’ambivalenza dei sentimenti è normale. “Ti amo, ma mi fai venire il nervoso quando...”, “ti voglio, ma ho bisogno di libertà “.
> Quindi anche “sono attratta da un’altra persona, ma ti voglio bene“. Invece essere ambigui o manifestare doppio legame dicendo cose in contraddizione con i fatti non è sano.



Così per sapere: pregarmi a parole di annullare l'appuntamento dall'avvocato per firmare e depositare il ricorso di separazione mentre ci si sistema il vestito che si indossava rientrando da casa dell'amante, rientra nel concetto di doppio legame??


----------



## omicron (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Si nel senso che io li ho sgamati e io ho chiesto e gestito la separazione... è @perplesso che dice che io rientro nei casi minoritari in cui è il marito ad essere scaricato... Forse in un certo senso ha ragione perchè comunque la rottura non è avvenuta per la mia volontà, la mia è stata solo una reazione al comportamento di lei, forse tardiva come ho spiegato, forse sbagliando i modi nel periodo pre sgamo, ma comunque una reazione. Io l'avevo sposata per farci una famiglia perchè ci credevo e non avrei chiesto altro...


quando dopo 3 anni TU hai deciso di smettere di far finta di niente, hai avuto TU la volontà di chiudere, ammettilo, TU hai sollevato il vespaio per chiudere e hai anche scritto che se TU lo avessi fatto 2 o 3 anni fa TU l'avresti lasciata in quel momento
lei non ti avrebbe lasciato almeno non nell'immediato
quindi non sei stato scaricato, sei stato tradito ma non scaricato, sei TU che hai lasciato lei perchè lei ti ha tradito
non capisco perchè tu debba scrivere che sei stato lasciato


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quando dopo 3 anni TU hai deciso di smettere di far finta di niente, hai avuto TU la volontà di chiudere, ammettilo, TU hai sollevato il vespaio per chiudere e hai anche scritto che se TU lo avessi fatto 2 o 3 anni fa TU l'avresti lasciata in quel momento
> lei non ti avrebbe lasciato almeno non nell'immediato
> quindi non sei stato scaricato, sei stato tradito ma non scaricato, sei TU che hai lasciato lei perchè lei ti ha tradito
> non capisco perchè tu debba scrivere che sei stato lasciato


Non l'ho scritto io, l'ha scritto @perplesso !!! Io mi sono solo limitato a dire che riflettendoci _*FORSE*_ in un certo senso ha ragione e ho spiegato perchè... ma poi perchè ti alteri tanto?


----------



## ivanl (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Non l'ho scritto io, l'ha scritto @perplesso !!! Io mi sono solo limitato a dire che riflettendoci _*FORSE*_ in un certo senso ha ragione e ho spiegato perchè... ma poi perchè ti alteri tanto?


perchè deve rompere il cazzo per default


----------



## omicron (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Non l'ho scritto io, l'ha scritto @perplesso !!! Io mi sono solo limitato a dire che riflettendoci _*FORSE*_ in un certo senso ha ragione e ho spiegato perchè... ma poi perchè ti alteri tanto?


ma io non mi altero, cerco solo di capire, ogni volta scrivi una cosa diversa



ivanl ha detto:


> perchè deve rompere il cazzo per default


   ma no... cioè sì, son cagacazzi, però i cambi di versione non li accetto


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma io non mi altero, cerco solo di capire, ogni volta scrivi una cosa diversa
> 
> 
> ma no... cioè sì, son cagacazzi, però i cambi di versione non li accetto


In italiano cosa c'è che non è chiaro nella frase: " Non l'ho scritto io, l'ha scritto @perplesso !!! " ??


----------



## patroclo (23 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quando dopo 3 anni TU hai deciso di smettere di far finta di niente, hai avuto TU la volontà di chiudere, ammettilo, TU hai sollevato il vespaio per chiudere e hai anche scritto che se TU lo avessi fatto 2 o 3 anni fa TU l'avresti lasciata in quel momento
> lei non ti avrebbe lasciato almeno non nell'immediato
> quindi non sei stato scaricato, sei stato tradito ma non scaricato, sei TU che hai lasciato lei perchè lei ti ha tradito
> non capisco perchè tu debba scrivere che sei stato lasciato


Formalmente l'ha fatto lui, ma mi sembra chiaro chi ha portato la situazione a quel punto, e da quello che dice non è che lei si sia stracciata le vesti e fustigata. Credo sia solo questine di punti di vista


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Formalmente l'ha fatto lui, ma mi sembra chiaro chi ha portato la situazione a quel punto, e da quello che dice non è che lei si sia stracciata le vesti e fustigata. Credo sia solo questine di punti di vista


GRAZIE! speriamo che sia più chiaro adesso!

Anche perchè sono tutte cose che NON sarebbero successe se lei NON avesse tenuto quel comportamento


----------



## omicron (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> In italiano cosa c'è che non è chiaro nella frase: " Non l'ho scritto io, l'ha scritto @perplesso !!! " ??





ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Premesso che sono anch'io dell'idea che sia ora di berci su...
> 
> ...mi chiedo: *nei rari casi come il mio in cui è il coniuge ad essere scaricato*, ma solo perchè è stato lui a sgamare: non credo che questo non coinvolga anche l'altra storia... che senso ha se 2 amanti restano amanti essendo innamorati ed entrambi liberi? Io personalmente, se fossi innamorato e ricambiato dalla mia amante ci terrei a diventare quello ufficiale... ma se diventassi quello ufficiale poi mi verrebbe il dubbio di esserlo diventato perchè il coniuge ci ha sgamati e non perchè l'ha deciso lei...





ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Si nel senso che *io li ho sgamati e io ho chiesto e gestito la separazione*... è @perplesso che dice che io rientro nei casi minoritari in cui è il marito ad essere scaricato... Forse in un certo senso *ha ragione perchè comunque la rottura non è avvenuta per la mia volontà*, la mia è stata solo una reazione al comportamento di lei, forse tardiva come ho spiegato, forse sbagliando i modi nel periodo pre sgamo, ma comunque una reazione. Io l'avevo sposata per farci una famiglia perchè ci credevo e non avrei chiesto altro...


a me sembra che sei tu che scrivi cose diverse 
prima scrivi che sei stato scaricato
poi che tu hai chiesto la separazione
poi che però la rottura è avvenuta contro la tua volontà
non cercare di rigirarmi i discorsi e neanche di arrampicarti sugli specchi dicendo che mi altero e che non capisco che me lo hai scritto già troppe volte e inizio a scocciarmi 



patroclo ha detto:


> Formalmente l'ha fatto lui, ma mi sembra chiaro chi ha portato la situazione a quel punto, e da quello che dice non è che lei si sia stracciata le vesti e fustigata. Credo sia solo questine di punti di vista


lei non si è stracciata le vesti, anzi, avrà visto la cosa come una liberazione, è evidente che lei non sappia gestire le cose, tutto quello che ha scritto riguardo il lavoro e le decisioni logistiche che le vengono in mente fanno capire che lei non sia in grado di decidere, però anche se lui è stato tradito la decisione di divorziare è la sua, la moglie ha avuto dei comportamenti che lo hanno portato a chiudere ma avrebbe anche potuto cercare di recuperare, cosa che lui non ha voluto fare


----------



## omicron (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> GRAZIE! speriamo che sia più chiaro adesso!
> 
> Anche perchè sono tutte cose che NON sarebbero successe se lei NON avesse tenuto quel comportamento


potevi anche non separarti eh, non è obbligatorio lasciarsi dopo un tradimento 
e ripeto, io capisco bene, proprio perchè capisco che ti metto davanti le tue incoerenze nel racconto


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Così per sapere: pregarmi a parole di annullare l'appuntamento dall'avvocato per firmare e depositare il ricorso di separazione mentre ci si *sistema il vestito che si indossava rientrando da casa dell'amante*, rientra nel concetto di doppio legame??


Di questo sei certo?
Comunque no.
Doppio legame è chiedere di non andare dall’avvocato e respingere un abbraccio.


----------



## patroclo (23 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lei non si è stracciata le vesti, anzi, avrà visto la cosa come una liberazione, è evidente che lei non sappia gestire le cose, tutto quello che ha scritto riguardo il lavoro e le decisioni logistiche che le vengono in mente fanno capire che lei non sia in grado di decidere, però anche se lui è stato tradito la decisione di divorziare è la sua, la moglie ha avuto dei comportamenti che lo hanno portato a chiudere ma avrebbe anche potuto cercare di recuperare, cosa che lui non ha voluto fare


Ma scusa...dopo che il tuo coniuge ti dice "non me ne sono andata prima per il figlio" che cosa vuoi sperare di recuperare?!??!?!?

Al di là che non sappiamo esattamente cosa si siano detti d'altro nelle fasi concitate

Sarà che ho il vaffanculo facile ma, amore o non amore, un minimo di dignità e amor proprio ci vuole


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> potevi anche non separarti eh, non è obbligatorio lasciarsi dopo un tradimento
> e ripeto, io capisco bene, proprio perchè capisco che ti metto davanti le tue incoerenze nel racconto


Non è obbligatorio, ma secondo me fortemente consigliato quando umanamente non si è più in grado di reggere la situazione. Inoltre non ci si separa mai da soli, ma in 2... e se l'altro non oppone alcuna resistenza (ma proprio nessuna!) neanche mentre ti guarda con tuo figlio mentre porti via le tue cose dalla casa che hai costruito insieme, a me viene da pensare come hai detto tu che per lei sia una liberazione, dunque quale scelta migliore?


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di questo sei certo?
> Comunque no.
> Doppio legame è chiedere di non andare dall’avvocato e respingere un abbraccio.


Purtroppo ne sono certo... Comunque grazie per il chiarimento..


----------



## omicron (23 Settembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Ma scusa...dopo che il tuo coniuge ti dice "non me ne sono andata prima per il figlio" che cosa vuoi sperare di recuperare?!??!?!?
> 
> Al di là che non sappiamo esattamente cosa si siano detti d'altro nelle fasi concitate
> 
> Sarà che ho il vaffanculo facile ma amore o non amore ma un minimo di dignità e amor proprio ci vuole


ma io questo lo capisco, sto solo dicendo che sono tante le coppie che non si separano anche se ci sono tradimenti o se manca il sentimento
lei non lo ama più e lo ha tradito, ma non lo ha lasciato, la decisione l'ha presa lui, anzi, l'hanno presa insieme nel momento in cui non hanno neanche cercato di recuperare qualcosa, lei non ha neanche letto la separazione, non sa neanche cosa ha fatto, non so neanche se ci abbia davvero capito qualcosa



ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Non è obbligatorio, ma secondo me fortemente consigliato quando umanamente non si è più in grado di reggere la situazione. Inoltre non ci si separa mai da soli, ma in 2... e se l'altro non oppone alcuna resistenza (ma proprio nessuna!) neanche mentre ti guarda con tuo figlio mentre porti via le tue cose dalla casa che hai costruito insieme, a me viene da pensare come hai detto tu che per lei sia una liberazione, dunque quale scelta milgiore?


che vi siete separati in due l'ho appena scritto, quindi se come dici tu è stata la scelta migliore, smetti di pensarci, bevici su


----------



## Nonècomecredi (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, il mio dubbio è che non abbia _smesso_ di provare sentimento per me, ma che abbia come gettato una maschera diventata troppo pesante da portare dopo matrimonio, figlio, casa nuova ecc ecc ecc... però è ragionare col senno di poi e lì sono tutti bravi...


In buona sostanza pensi che non ti abbia mai amato, o che non ti abbia amato come tu pensavi (o come ti ha fatto credere)?


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> In buona sostanza pensi che non ti abbia mai amato, o che non ti abbia amato come tu pensavi (o come ti ha fatto credere)?


Ho questo forte sospetto, ma è sempre basato sul senno di poi... e comunque se anche i primi tempi faceva credere, lo ha fatto molto bene...


----------



## omicron (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Immagino che felicità vivere la propria vita in una coppia dove sai che lei va regolarmente con un altro, o che comunque c'è andata fino a ieri, e che per giunta non ha alcun sentimento per te! Proprio il modo migliore di affrontare la vita dai 50 anni in poi!
> 
> Ma è ovvio che lei non mi avrebbe lasciato! aveva capra e cavoli! Ci arriva anche mio figlio a questo ragionamento!


prima impara a quotare e poi FORSE puoi pensare di dirmi che sono scema, che alla fine mi incazzo


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma io questo lo capisco, sto solo dicendo che sono tante le coppie che non si separano anche se ci sono tradimenti o se manca il sentimento
> lei non lo ama più e lo ha tradito, ma non lo ha lasciato, la decisione l'ha presa lui, anzi, l'hanno presa insieme nel momento in cui non hanno neanche cercato di recuperare qualcosa, lei non ha neanche letto la separazione, non sa neanche cosa ha fatto, non so neanche se ci abbia davvero capito qualcosa
> 
> 
> che vi siete separati in due l'ho appena scritto, quindi se come dici tu è stata la scelta migliore, smetti di pensarci, bevici su



Immagino che felicità vivere la propria vita in una coppia dove sai che lei va regolarmente con un altro, o che comunque c'è andata fino a ieri, e che per giunta non ha alcun sentimento per te! Proprio il modo migliore di affrontare la vita dai 50 anni in poi!

E soprattutto, sai che bell'ambiente sereno riservi a tuo figlio per crescere!

Ma è ovvio che lei non mi avrebbe lasciato! aveva capra e cavoli! Ci arriva anche mio figlio a questo ragionamento!


----------



## omicron (23 Settembre 2022)

vuoi un applauso per aver risposto di nuovo invece di correggere il post?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Ho questo forte sospetto, ma è sempre basato sul senno di poi... e comunque se anche i primi tempi faceva credere, lo ha fatto molto bene...


Questo è un pensiero paradossalmente comune quando si viene traditi, ma non è così. 
Io immagino una cosa più complessa. Però devi elaborarla tu.


----------



## ivanl (23 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> prima impara a quotare e poi FORSE puoi pensare di dirmi che sono scema, che alla fine mi incazzo


ma oggi pure tu sei in prossimità dei giorni del ciclo? Come stai messa a muco?


----------



## omicron (23 Settembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma oggi pure tu sei in prossimità dei giorni del ciclo? Come stai messa a muco?


no veramente il ciclo è appena passato, ma mi sta sul cazzo venire offesa solo perché non do ragione al tradito a prescindere e non gli faccio solo pat pat sulla spalla


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è un pensiero paradossalmente comune quando si viene traditi, ma non è così.
> Io immagino una cosa più complessa. Però devi elaborarla tu.


Qui mi serve aiuto, anch'io in fondo penso che sia un modo per addolcirsi la pillola, e probabilmente in questo momento non sono in grado di elaborarla... ho fatto varie ipotesi... prova a dirmi cosa pensi di più complesso...


----------



## patroclo (23 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma io questo lo capisco, sto solo dicendo che sono tante le coppie che non si separano anche se ci sono tradimenti o se manca il sentimento
> lei non lo ama più e lo ha tradito, ma non lo ha lasciato, la decisione l'ha presa lui, anzi, l'hanno presa insieme nel momento in cui non hanno neanche cercato di recuperare qualcosa, lei non ha neanche letto la separazione, non sa neanche cosa ha fatto, non so neanche se ci abbia davvero capito qualcosa


...esistono i paraculi  

e te lo dice "the king of paracule"


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no veramente il ciclo è appena passato, ma mi sta sul cazzo venire offesa solo perché non do ragione al tradito a prescindere e non gli faccio solo pat pat sulla spalla


L'importante è non rispondere nel merito ma fare gli offesi, molto utile, grazie


----------



## omicron (23 Settembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...esistono i paraculi
> 
> e te lo dice "the king of paracule"


no a me non è mai riuscito fare la paracula    ma so che esistete e non so come facciate



ParmaLetale ha detto:


> L'importante è non rispondere nel merito ma fare gli offesi, molto utile, grazie


l'offeso lo fai tu perchè non ti do  ragione a prescindere ma ti metto di fronte alle tue versioni  e alla fine offendi pure


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Qui mi serve aiuto, anch'io in fondo penso che sia un modo per addolcirsi la pillola, e probabilmente in questo momento non sono in grado di elaborarla... ho fatto varie ipotesi... prova a dirmi cosa pensi di più complesso...


Io ho evitato un aiuto psicologico, ho solo frequentato il forum. Ma ho capito che il tradimento è una scelta egoistica, ma per soddisfare parti di noi, magari frustrate in altre fasi della vita. 
Ho capito che si possono provare sentimenti diversi per più persone contemporaneamente. 
Avere un amante non annulla il sentimento per il coniuge.


----------



## patroclo (23 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no a me non è mai riuscito fare la paracula    ma so che esistete e non so come facciate


...è solo questione di incapacità di vivere serenamente se stessi e le relazioni unita ad una buona dose di egoismo. 

niente che non si possa curare


----------



## omicron (23 Settembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...è solo questione di incapacità di vivere serenamente se stessi e le relazioni unita ad una buona dose di egoismo.
> 
> niente che non si possa curare


un po' di sano egoismo nella vita ci vuole, il paraculo io lo vedo più come uno che tende a dar ragione a tutti per tenerseli buoni, farsi aiutare e poi magari tirare la sola


----------



## patroclo (23 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> un po' di sano egoismo nella vita ci vuole, il paraculo io lo vedo più come uno che tende a dar ragione a tutti per tenerseli buoni, farsi aiutare e poi magari tirare la sola


Non lo vedo proprio così, per me un paraculo è quello che non prende decisioni certe e mette in guardia preventivamente di tutte le cose possibili immaginabili per poi poter dire " ma io ti avevo avvertito"


----------



## omicron (23 Settembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Non lo vedo proprio così, per me un paraculo è quello che non prende decisioni certe e mette in guardia preventivamente di tutte le cose possibili immaginabili per poi poter dire " ma io ti avevo avvertito"


quello è pararsi il culo


----------



## Nonècomecredi (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Ho questo forte sospetto, ma è sempre basato sul senno di poi... e comunque se anche i primi tempi faceva credere, lo ha fatto molto bene...


Capisco quello che dici, effettivamente è un comportamento molto freddo e distaccato. Una persona avrebbe troncato prima, o comunque avrebbe cercato di salvare il proprio matrimonio. O anche non opponendosi alla separazione magari avrebbe manifestato una sensibilità maggiore (la scena di sistemare il vestito di ritorno dall'amante, mentre ti chiede di non andare dall'avvocato è agghiacciante). 
Comunque capisco il tuo comportamento, il fatto prima di "non voler scoprire" per tirare avanti, e poi di dare uno scossone quando sei arrivato al limite. Io al posto tuo non mi interrogherei su cosa potevi/non potevi fare prima. La realtà è che non abbiamo il controllo delle vite degli altri, e come puoi bene notare spesso neanche gli altri hanno il proprio controllo. Quindi secondo me lei ha deciso di intraprendere la relazione con questo tizio, non volendo perdere il porto sicuro. Tuttavia, quando messa dinanzi ad un bivio, ha scelto l'altro. Il rischio di perdere te lo ha considerato, quindi era preparata, poi ha fatto dei tentativi, ma non credo siano per amore, ma giusto per provare a mantenere lo status quo


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho evitato un aiuto psicologico, ho solo frequentato il forum. Ma ho capito che il tradimento è una scelta egoistica, ma per soddisfare parti di noi, magari frustrate in altre fasi della vita.
> Ho capito che si possono provare sentimenti diversi per più persone contemporaneamente.
> Avere un amante non annulla il sentimento per il coniuge.


Quindi, secondo te, il tradimento può "capitare" a prescindere da tutto, o capita solo se trova terreno fertile tipo "parti di noi, magari frustrate in altre fasi della vita", o come io penso nel mio caso "assenza di sentimento per me" ?


----------



## patroclo (23 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quello è pararsi il culo


...e cosa credi faccia un paraculo?


----------



## omicron (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Quindi, secondo te, il tradimento può "capitare" a prescindere da tutto, o capita solo se trova terreno fertile tipo "parti di noi, magari frustrate in altre fasi della vita", o come io penso nel mio caso "assenza di sentimento per me" ?


https://www.tradimento.net/threads/il-tradimento-ha-mille-facce.27747/


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Capisco quello che dici, effettivamente è un comportamento molto freddo e distaccato. Una persona avrebbe troncato prima, o comunque avrebbe cercato di salvare il proprio matrimonio. O anche non opponendosi alla separazione magari avrebbe manifestato una sensibilità maggiore (la scena di sistemare il vestito di ritorno dall'amante, mentre ti chiede di non andare dall'avvocato è agghiacciante).
> Comunque capisco il tuo comportamento, il fatto prima di "non voler scoprire" per tirare avanti, e poi di dare uno scossone quando sei arrivato al limite. Io al posto tuo non mi interrogherei su cosa potevi/non potevi fare prima. La realtà è che non abbiamo il controllo delle vite degli altri, e come puoi bene notare spesso neanche gli altri hanno il proprio controllo. Quindi secondo me lei ha deciso di intraprendere la relazione con questo tizio, non volendo perdere il porto sicuro. Tuttavia, quando messa dinanzi ad un bivio, ha scelto l'altro. Il rischio di perdere te lo ha considerato, quindi era preparata, poi ha fatto dei tentativi, ma non credo siano per amore, ma giusto per provare a mantenere lo status quo


Ti assicuro che nonostante certi fenomeni pensino che io abbia imbastito la separazione immediatamente come una rappresaglia, senza "se" e senza "ma", come a liberarmi da un sassolino nella scarpa, questa è stata la decisione più pesante e sofferta della mia vita, anche perchè c'è di mezzo un bambino che non ha colpe e non si può difendere.

Poi non auguro a nessuno di vivere una scena agghiacciante come quella che ho descritto (e che purtroppo non è la sola), che farebbe cadere ogni dubbio sulla separazione anche al peggior zerbino della terra...

Per il resto la penso come te..


----------



## spleen (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che nonostante certi fenomeni pensino che io abbia imbastito la separazione immediatamente come una rappresaglia, senza "se" e senza "ma", come a liberarmi da un sassolino nella scarpa, questa è stata la decisione più pesante e sofferta della mia vita, anche perchè c'è di mezzo un bambino che non ha colpe e non si può difendere.
> 
> Poi non auguro a nessuno di vivere una scena agghiacciante come quella che ho descritto (e che purtroppo non è la sola), che farebbe cadere ogni dubbio sulla separazione anche al peggior zerbino della terra...
> 
> Per il resto la penso come te..


Va tranquillo che hai fatto bene e sei stato fin troppo paziente.
Per una scena come quella che hai descritto c'è chi avrebbe sputato fuoco come un drago.


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Va tranquillo che hai fatto bene e sei stato fin troppo paziente.
> Per una scena come quella che hai descritto c'è chi avrebbe sputato fuoco come un drago.


Cosa che ho fatto, subito dopo che lei ha firmato il ricorso da depositare in tribunale.....


----------



## spleen (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Cosa che ho fatto, subito dopo che lei ha firmato il ricorso da depositare in tribunale.....


Sarei stato curioso di vedere la sua faccia....


----------



## omicron (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che nonostante* certi fenomeni *pensino che io abbia imbastito la separazione immediatamente come una rappresaglia, senza "se" e senza "ma", come a liberarmi da un sassolino nella scarpa, questa è stata la decisione più pesante e sofferta della mia vita, anche perchè c'è di mezzo un bambino che non ha colpe e non si può difendere.
> 
> Poi non auguro a nessuno di vivere una scena agghiacciante come quella che ho descritto (e che purtroppo non è la sola), che farebbe cadere ogni dubbio sulla separazione anche al peggior zerbino della terra...
> 
> Per il resto la penso come te..


non offendere proprio non ti riesce
ma sei così anche fuori dal forum?


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Sarei stato curioso di vedere la sua faccia....


Un muro di gomma


----------



## spleen (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Un muro di gomma


Allora stai sereno, sta finendo come doveva finire (purtroppo).


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> https://www.tradimento.net/threads/il-tradimento-ha-mille-facce.27747/


Già letto a suo tempo... 

si direbbe che il tradimento sia in definitiva ineluttabile... però, se ci fosse stato senso di colpa, se come dice @Chiocciola : "chi provoca una sofferenza è tormentato a sua volta da qualcosa".... siamo sempre lì... questa sofferenza emerge se io ti sgamo... non mentre ti metti d'accordo con quell'altro tra una risatina e l'altra per inventare la prossima scusa da raccontare a me per vedersi.....  non ad esempio mentre discuti del mio destino (e quello di tuo figlio) alle mie spalle con quell'altro (come ho letto), il quale ti dice con non curanza: "eh ma se non provi più nulla per lui, vai dall'avvocato e separati" come andare al cinema... mica deve guardare lui tuo figlio mentre gli dici che non vivrai più con lui tutti i giorni... poi va bene non giudicare e non condannare, ci mancherebbe... 

E poi a me va bene tutto, anche l'ineluttabilità, ma occorre prendersi le responsabilità delle conseguenze che le proprie scelte comportano, sono cattivo se dico questo?


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non offendere proprio non ti riesce
> ma sei così anche fuori dal forum?


Mi spiace farti notare che non esisti solo tu


----------



## omicron (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Mi spiace farti notare che non esisti solo tu


mi dispiace farti notare che offendere è offendere 
non è che se offendi gli altri e non me fai bene
è da maleducati
perchè se non esisto solo io non esisti neanche solo tu


----------



## Nonècomecredi (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Già letto a suo tempo...
> 
> si direbbe che il tradimento sia in definitiva ineluttabile... però, se ci fosse stato senso di colpa, se come dice @Chiocciola : "chi provoca una sofferenza è tormentato a sua volta da qualcosa".... siamo sempre lì... questa sofferenza emerge se io ti sgamo... non mentre ti metti d'accordo con quell'altro tra una risatina e l'altra per inventare la prossima scusa da raccontare a me per vedersi.....  non ad esempio mentre discuti del mio destino (e quello di tuo figlio) alle mie spalle con quell'altro (come ho letto), il quale ti dice con non curanza: "eh ma se non provi più nulla per lui, vai dall'avvocato e separati" come andare al cinema... mica deve guardare lui tuo figlio mentre gli dici che non vivrai più con lui tutti i giorni... poi va bene non giudicare e non condannare, ci mancherebbe...
> 
> E poi a me va bene tutto, anche l'ineluttabilità, ma occorre prendersi le responsabilità delle conseguenze che le proprie scelte comportano, sono cattivo se dico questo?


Assolutamente no, non sei cattivo!
Hai dato una descrizione chiara del contesto, che si può ben immaginare. Anche io sono convinto che i tradimenti non siano tutti uguali. Magari c'è chi si innamora o prende una sbandato per un'altro/altra, però poi ritorna in sè, e amando il proprio partner ufficiale, rinuncia alla sbandata, magari con dolore. Però non mi sembra il tuo caso. Mi sembra di capire che questa donna sia rimasta adolescente, nell'altro vede la storia d'amore tormentata, che magari la fa sentire viva, proprio per l'impossibilità di avere l'altro. 
Non credo che finiranno insieme, anche perché una così la puoi tenere solo come amante e non come compagna (credo che questo lo hai capito bene tu a tue spese). Ufficializzare la relazione sarebbe la fine della stessa.
Credi ti abbia tradito con altri, o abbia avuto altre sbandate in tutti questi anni?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Quindi, secondo te, il tradimento può "capitare" a prescindere da tutto, o capita solo se trova terreno fertile tipo "parti di noi, magari frustrate in altre fasi della vita", o come io penso nel mio caso "assenza di sentimento per me" ?


Prescinde dal rapporto principale. Risponde a un bisogno del traditore.


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho evitato un aiuto psicologico, ho solo frequentato il forum. Ma ho capito che il tradimento è una scelta egoistica, ma per soddisfare parti di noi, magari frustrate in altre fasi della vita.
> Ho capito che si possono provare sentimenti diversi per più persone contemporaneamente.
> Avere un amante non annulla il sentimento per il coniuge.


Comunque il tempo dirà come stanno le cose, se il sentimento che lei ha per l'altro non ha annullato quello (per me ipotetico) che ha per me, nulla le vieta di rifarsi avanti e di chiedermi di riprovare. D'altra parte la separazione può servire anche a questo: ci si allontana, si sbollisce e magari si può discutere a mente più serena, che tanto per annullarla bastano 10 minuti in comune in ufficio anagrafe.... io personalmente non ci scommetterei, almeno non scommetterei in un suo ritorno per sentimento, più probabile per convenienza o paura di restare sola...


----------



## Nonècomecredi (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Comunque il tempo dirà come stanno le cose, se il sentimento che lei ha per l'altro non ha annullato quello (per me ipotetico) che ha per me, nulla le vieta di rifarsi avanti e di chiedermi di riprovare. D'altra parte la separazione può servire anche a questo: ci si allontana, si sbollisce e magari si può discutere a mente più serena, che tanto per annullarla bastano 10 minuti in comune in ufficio anagrafe.... io personalmente non ci scommetterei, almeno non scommetterei in un suo ritorno per sentimento, più probabile per convenienza o paura di restare sola...


Riusciresti a distinguere un ritorno per sentimento da uno per convenienza?


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, non sei cattivo!
> Hai dato una descrizione chiara del contesto, che si può ben immaginare. Anche io sono convinto che i tradimenti non siano tutti uguali. Magari c'è chi si innamora o prende una sbandato per un'altro/altra, però poi ritorna in sè, e amando il proprio partner ufficiale, rinuncia alla sbandata, magari con dolore. Però non mi sembra il tuo caso. Mi sembra di capire che questa donna sia rimasta adolescente, nell'altro vede la storia d'amore tormentata, che magari la fa sentire viva, proprio per l'impossibilità di avere l'altro.
> Non credo che finiranno insieme, anche perché una così la puoi tenere solo come amante e non come compagna (credo che questo lo hai capito bene tu a tue spese). Ufficializzare la relazione sarebbe la fine della stessa.
> Credi ti abbia tradito con altri, o abbia avuto altre sbandate in tutti questi anni?


Un altro dubbio che mi è venuto, a naso direi di no, ma ormai è irrilevante saperlo


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Riusciresti a distinguere un ritorno per sentimento da uno per convenienza?


No, infatti sarebbe una scommessa... e non sono sicuro che punterei qualcosa...


----------



## patroclo (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Già letto a suo tempo...
> 
> si direbbe che il tradimento sia in definitiva ineluttabile... però, se ci fosse stato senso di colpa, se come dice @Chiocciola : "chi provoca una sofferenza è tormentato a sua volta da qualcosa".... siamo sempre lì... questa sofferenza emerge se io ti sgamo... non mentre ti metti d'accordo con quell'altro tra una risatina e l'altra per inventare la prossima scusa da raccontare a me per vedersi.....  non ad esempio mentre discuti del mio destino (e quello di tuo figlio) alle mie spalle con quell'altro (come ho letto), il quale ti dice con non curanza: *"eh ma se non provi più nulla per lui, vai dall'avvocato e separati" come andare al cinema... mica deve guardare lui tuo figlio mentre gli dici che non vivrai più con lui tutti i giorni*... poi va bene non giudicare e non condannare, ci mancherebbe...
> 
> E poi a me va bene tutto, anche l'ineluttabilità, ma occorre prendersi le responsabilità delle conseguenze che le proprie scelte comportano, sono cattivo se dico questo?


A me questi discorsi stanno un po' sulle palle, con tuo figlio la situazione è effettivamente più difficile, ma il mio discorso è generale visto che non sei l'unico che l'ha fatto.

Se finisce l'amore tra due persone, o almeno una  , la vita insieme non ha più senso... a posteriori non so quante persone, ricordando la vita con i propri genitori, hanno detto che sarebbe stato meglio che ognuno si rifacesse la propria vita.

Semmai sta nell'intelligenza dei genitori far si che la separazione sia gestita nel modo mogliore sotto questo aspetto, e in questo tua moglie sembra difettare.

Non si usano i figli per la coppia


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Premesso che sono anch'io dell'idea che sia ora di berci su...
> 
> ...mi chiedo: nei rari casi come il mio in cui è il coniuge ad essere scaricato, ma solo perchè è stato lui a sgamare: non credo che questo non coinvolga anche l'altra storia... che senso ha se 2 amanti restano amanti essendo innamorati ed entrambi liberi? Io personalmente, se fossi innamorato e ricambiato dalla mia amante ci terrei a diventare quello ufficiale... ma se diventassi quello ufficiale poi mi verrebbe il dubbio di esserlo diventato perchè il coniuge ci ha sgamati e non perchè l'ha deciso lei...


a volte le persone preferiscono fare come Montanelli e la moglie


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> A me questi discorsi stanno un po' sulle palle, con tuo figlio la situazione è effettivamente più difficile, ma il mio discorso è generale visto che non sei l'unico che l'ha fatto.
> 
> Se finisce l'amore tra due persone, o almeno una  , la vita insieme non ha più senso... a posteriori non so quante persone, ricordando la vita con i propri genitori, hanno detto che sarebbe stato meglio che ognuno si rifacesse la propria vita.
> 
> ...


Scusami, non ho capito cosa ti sta sulle palle di quello che ho scritto... se è perchè ho tirato in ballo mio figlio allora capisco. ma era solo per dire che va bene inseguire le farfalle nello stomaco, però bisognerebbe farlo essendo pronti ad assumersi la responsabilità delle conseguenze delle proprie scelte, conseguenze che ricadono anche su persone che non c'entrano nulla e che non si possono difendere. E' sbagliato dire questo?

Poi sono assolutamente d'accordo che se l' ""amore"" finisce non ha più senso la vita insieme e proprio nell'interesse dei figli meglio una separazione onesta con patti chiari, che una convivenza infernale


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> a volte le persone preferiscono fare come Montanelli e la moglie


Perdona l'ignoranza, ovvero?


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2022)

Ognuno a casa sua


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Così per sapere: pregarmi a parole di annullare l'appuntamento dall'avvocato per firmare e depositare il ricorso di separazione mentre ci si sistema il vestito che si indossava rientrando da casa dell'amante, rientra nel concetto di doppio legame??


Cristo.


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> e se l'altro non oppone alcuna resistenza (ma proprio nessuna!) neanche mentre ti guarda con tuo figlio mentre porti via le tue cose dalla casa che hai costruito insieme


Non avevi alternative.


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Cristo.


A volte sai che stai facendo la cosa giusta anche se comporta una sofferenza infinita, perciò rischi di non avere la forza emotiva di arrivare fino in fondo... e una separazione, che è una cosa molto seria che secondo me conosce solo chi l'ha vissuta, richiede notevolissima forza emotiva per arrivarci in fondo, evitando tentennamenti... come ho detto sopra, vivere una scena del genere (che comunque mi sarei risparmiato volentieri) toglierebbe ogni dubbio anche al peggior zerbino della terra...


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho evitato un aiuto psicologico, ho solo frequentato il forum


Però hai invitato mezzo mondo ad andare dallo psico..


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Però hai invitato mezzo mondo ad andare dallo psico..


Quelli che ne hanno bisogno


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> A volte sai che stai facendo la cosa giusta anche se comporta una sofferenza infinita, perciò rischi di non avere la forza emotiva di arrivare fino in fondo... e una separazione, che è una cosa molto seria che secondo me conosce solo chi l'ha vissuta, richiede notevolissima forza emotiva per arrivarci in fondo, evitando tentennamenti... come ho detto sopra, vivere una scena del genere (che comunque mi sarei risparmiato volentieri) toglierebbe ogni dubbio anche al peggior zerbino della terra...


Non so come diamine hai fatto ad essere così accondiscendente in sede di separazione dopo questi accadimenti.
Comunque ormai è andata...


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> No, infatti sarebbe una scommessa... e non sono sicuro che punterei qualcosa...


Diciamo che da quel poco che ci hai raccontato - e dalla freddezza mostrata dalla tua ex moglie in certi frangenti - anche solo IPOTIZZARE un ritorno è da pazzi.
Parere personale.


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Diciamo che da quel poco che ci hai raccontato - e dalla freddezza mostrata dalla tua ex moglie in certi frangenti - anche solo IPOTIZZARE un ritorno è da pazzi.
> Parere personale.


Se ci fosse un suo tentativo di ritorno la brutta sorpresa stavolta potrebbe non toccare a me... alla fine anch'io ho diritto ad inseguire le farfalle nello stomaco, mica lo farei contro qualcuno, sarebbe solo frutto di un mio personale disagio interiore, no?


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Se ci fosse un suo tentativo di ritorno la brutta sorpresa stavolta potrebbe non toccare a me... alla fine anch'io ho diritto ad inseguire le farfalle nello stomaco, mica lo farei contro qualcuno, sarebbe solo frutto di un mio personale disagio interiore, no?


Per piacere, per il TUO bene elimina il condizionale.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> A volte sai che stai facendo la cosa giusta anche se comporta una sofferenza infinita, perciò rischi di non avere la forza emotiva di arrivare fino in fondo... e una separazione, che è una cosa molto seria che secondo me conosce solo chi l'ha vissuta, richiede notevolissima forza emotiva per arrivarci in fondo, evitando tentennamenti... come ho detto sopra, vivere una scena del genere (che comunque mi sarei risparmiato volentieri) toglierebbe ogni dubbio anche al peggior zerbino della terra...


l'interruzione della relazione, anche se voluta da una sola parte (ad esempio da lei), dovrebbe avvenire nel rispetto dell'altra persona. Ed anche se non si è più innamorati, si ha comunque un senso di affetto, per questo si dovrebbe cercare di rendere la cosa meno traumatica. Nella narrazione io non percepisco questa attitudine
La cosa allucinante della vicenda è che sembra che lei abbia "scaricato" su di te la responsabilità della chiusura della relazione. Della serie: o soffri vedendomi quello che faccio e te lo fai andare bene (ed io ho il mio porto sicuro), o soffri per la chiusura della relazione da te voluta (in tal caso a me non frega niente, sei sempre tu a soffrire perché sei tu a volere la fine della relazione)! E' un qualcosa di disumano!


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non so come diamine hai fatto ad essere così accondiscendente in sede di separazione dopo questi accadimenti.
> Comunque ormai è andata...


In realtà anche secondo l'avvocato sono state messe condizioni eque, ad esempio che tengono conto della differenza di reddito ecc ecc e anch'io non l'ho vista come una cosa disastrosa in questo senso...


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Per piacere, per il TUO bene elimina il condizionale.


Se lo eliminassi farei la figura di quello che si è già trovato l'alternativa...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> A volte sai che stai facendo la cosa giusta anche se comporta una sofferenza infinita, perciò rischi di non avere la forza emotiva di arrivare fino in fondo... e una separazione, che è una cosa molto seria che secondo me conosce solo chi l'ha vissuta, richiede notevolissima forza emotiva per arrivarci in fondo, evitando tentennamenti... come ho detto sopra, vivere una scena del genere (che comunque mi sarei risparmiato volentieri) toglierebbe ogni dubbio anche al peggior zerbino della terra...


Ormai anche le serie tv più popolari propongono episodi in cui lo stesso evento viene raccontato dal punto di vista dei vari personaggi, non c’è bisogno di rievocare Rashomon.
Tu come fai a sapere come era andata quella uscita, tanto da interpretare la sua richiesta di non andare dall’avvocato come cinica?


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> l'interruzione della relazione, anche se voluta da una sola parte (ad esempio da lei), dovrebbe avvenire nel rispetto dell'altra persona. Ed anche se non si è più innamorati, si ha comunque un senso di affetto, per questo si dovrebbe cercare di rendere la cosa meno traumatica. Nella narrazione io non percepisco questa attitudine
> La cosa allucinante della vicenda è che sembra che lei abbia "scaricato" su di te la responsabilità della chiusura della relazione. Della serie: o soffri vedendomi quello che faccio e te lo fai andare bene (ed io ho il mio porto sicuro), o soffri per la chiusura della relazione da te voluta (in tal caso a me non frega niente, sei sempre tu a soffrire perché sei tu a volere la fine della relazione)! E' un qualcosa di disumano!


Esatto, e il bello è che per lei bastava non fare nulla di nulla per ottenere questo "risultato"... alla fine può sempre dire "hai fatto tutto tu, per me potevi tranquillamente rimanere in casa con noi" (buttandoci così pure un po' di senso di colpa come se io avessi abbandonato mio figlio...)


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ormai anche le serie tv più popolari propongono episodi in cui lo stesso evento viene raccontato dal punto di vista dei vari personaggi, non c’è bisogno di rievocare Rashomon.
> Tu come fai a sapere come era andata quella uscita, tanto da interpretare la sua richiesta di non andare dall’avvocato come cinica?


Perchè gliel'ho chiesto, devo anche andare oltre con i dettagli?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Perchè gliel'ho chiesto, devo anche andare oltre con i dettagli?


E sì.
Cosa ti ha detto?


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Si però pure lui...


In che senso


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E sì.
> Cosa ti ha detto?


ORE 23.50 del sabato, io a casa, lei rientra:

LEI: allora non credi che sia meglio chiamare l'avvocato e annullare tutto?

IO: Mi pare evidente che ieri sera non hai dormito a casa, giusto?

LEI, cambiando espressione: rosso, rosso pompeiano, arancio, aragosta, viola, viola addobbo funebre, blu tenebra... sul blu tenebra ammette: eh no.

IO: sei andata là immagino

LEI: si (mentre si è tolta il vestito e si sistema il perizoma che indossava per l'occasione, che però era di quella sera stessa..)

IO: immagino che non avrai dormito sul divano

LEI: Eh no

IO: secondo te cosa dovrei pensare? e cosa dovrei dire all'avvocato?

LEI: mi dispiace (con faccia da muro di gomma)

Quindi la scena corretta è che il venerdì su sabato è andata a dormire dal tipo, tanto io ero già fuori di casa e non l'avrei capito (secondo lei), poi la sera del sabato è tornata là per cena (dicendo che c'era una serata fra colleghi...) mentre io ero a casa col bambino e l'ho aspettata al suo rientro.

Ovvio, a meno che anche la sera del sabato solo il suo cellulare fosse in casa del tipo magari dimenticato lì dal giorno prima, e lei effettivamente a cena con i colleghi...

Servono altri dettagli?


----------



## omicron (23 Settembre 2022)

si sistemava il perizoma (o il vestito) a mezzanotte prima di andare a letto?


----------



## Marjanna (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Io la vedo così: lei dichiara che se non ha fatto il salto del ramo è stato per "tutelare" (in maniera che lei stessa riconosce sbagliata..) nostro figlio. Questo evidentemente implica che da parte sua da molto tempo non c'è più stato "sentimento" per me, e sicuramente avrebbe preferito andare con quell'altro: su questo non ho alcun dubbio. Faccio fatica invece a credere che il salto del ramo non sia avvenuto per il bambino. Secondo me in questi casi chi decide è più la terza persona sopravvenuta. Se questa dà sufficienti "garanzie" allora avviene il salto, in caso contrario, e credo sia il mio caso, più probabilmente di verifica una situazione di piedi in più scarpe. Da un lato il rapporto con l'amante che resta in una "bolla" (di evasione? di "divertimento"?, di assenza di responsabilità quotidiane?), dall'altro il rapporto col marito che resta come porto sicuro dove tornare in caso di tempesta... Il rischio è che il marito un giorno non ce la faccia più ad ingoiare rospi di varie dimensioni e faccia saltare lui il banco.. a quel punto non resta che vedere cosa succede alla "bolla" di cui sopra. L'unica cosa certa è che per me l'assenza di sentimento nei miei confronti, a prescindere dal tradimento, è motivo sufficiente per giustificare la separazione


Non sempre. Poi ovviamente te sei portato a farti una tua idea.
Per le storie sentite quando una donna sposata tradisce con un uomo single, lui specie all’inizio della relazione pompa per avere l’esclusiva, specialmente se ha una passata relazione ufficiale (matrimonio) alle spalle. Vuole lei, sposata, meglio di quelle single. E vuole una storia ufficiale, come idea. Poi se la mette via, si fa due conti, e capisce che in fondo va benissimo così. Tendenzialmente queste persone legano l’idea di amore alla sofferenza che credono di provare.
Poi ci gli uomini single che arrivano sopra gli anta e pensano alla famiglia, ma vogliono una donna che gli dia un figlio (la risposta a questa domanda classifica la possibile relazione). Se lui ha già figli è alta la probabilità che gli vada benissimo "l’amica di letto", se sposata garantisce che certe cosucce se le accolli il marito. La possibilità di un contesto diverso può esserci in presenza di "dote" (come dicevano le nonne), ovvero tua moglie non dovrebbe costituire un peso economico ma un vantaggio, e di un innamoramento.
A differenza degli uomini le donne sposate, arrivano a non avere rapporti col marito o evitarli, se si sentono "innamorate" dell’amante. Non notano alcune cose, per il semplice motivo che il marito comunque in genere è presente per questioni pratiche e concrete, ed è a lui che fanno riferimento. Possono arrivare a separarsi per l’amante, anche se lui è sposato.
Ma ci sono anche donne che rapporti col marito li hanno, sono felicissime delle vacanze insieme e del tempo che trascorrono col marito. Queste sono le traditrici "più sane". Tra quelle descritte in precedenza ci possono essere dipendenti affettive o qualcosa di simile. Cosa accada in loro, considerando che hanno gli affetti di famiglia, non l’ho ancora capito di preciso. La tua ex moglie potrebbe essere una di queste.


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> si sistemava il perizoma (o il vestito) a mezzanotte prima di andare a letto?


Eh si questo è importante! Non che ce l'avesse già addosso...


----------



## omicron (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Eh si questo è importante! Non che ce l'avesse già addosso...


Mi pare solo strano mettersi a sistemarsi gli abiti davanti a te, poi spogliarsi, sistemarsi il perizoma prima di andare a letto 
Mi pare normale che lo avesse addosso, doveva tornare a casa senza?


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mi pare solo strano mettersi a sistemarsi gli abiti davanti a te, poi spogliarsi, sistemarsi il perizoma prima di andare a letto
> Mi pare normale che lo avesse addosso, doveva tornare a casa senza?


Scusa, non offenderti, ci rinuncio


----------



## omicron (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Scusa, non offenderti, ci rinuncio


ti stiamo chiedendo tutti spiegazioni
Che ti spieghi male tu non ti passa per la testa
Tra l’altro come al solito inizi dicendo una cosa (si sistemava il vestito) e finisci dicendone un’altra (si spoglia e si sistema il perizoma)
Poi sai
Cazzi tuoi


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ti stiamo chiedendo tutti spiegazioni
> Che ti spieghi male tu non ti passa per la testa
> Tra l’altro come al solito inizi dicendo una cosa (si sistemava il vestito) e finisci dicendone un’altra (si spoglia e si sistema il perizoma)
> Poi sai
> Cazzi tuoi


Complimenti per la finezza di linguaggio


----------



## spleen (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> ORE 23.50 del sabato, io a casa, lei rientra:
> 
> LEI: allora non credi che sia meglio chiamare l'avvocato e annullare tutto?
> 
> ...


Hai avuto un sangue freddo non comune.
Qualcuno più vendicativo l'avrebbe fatta annegare sotto i suoi sensi di colpa, quantomeno, altro che attribuire a te il disfacimento della famiglia.
Ma una domanda: Tua moglie è italiana?


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Hai avuto un sangue non comune.
> Qualcuno più vendicativo l'avrebbe fatta annegare sotto i suoi sensi di colpa, quantomeno, altro che attribuire a te il disfacimento della famiglia.
> Ma una domanda: Tua moglie è italiana?


Si da entrambi i genitori... ma fidati che quando distribuivano i sensi di colpa lei era al mare


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> In realtà anche secondo l'avvocato sono state messe condizioni eque, ad esempio che tengono conto della differenza di reddito ecc ecc e anch'io non l'ho vista come una cosa disastrosa in questo senso...


Il collega non ha ipotizzato una separazione con addebito ?


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> ORE 23.50 del sabato, io a casa, lei rientra:
> 
> LEI: allora non credi che sia meglio chiamare l'avvocato e annullare tutto?
> 
> ...


Basta e AVANZA.


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il collega non ha ipotizzato una separazione con addebito ?


NO anzi ha sconsigliato vivamente, e io ero anche d'accordo, alla fine il mantenimento lo do solo per mio figlio...


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ti stiamo chiedendo tutti spiegazioni
> Che ti spieghi male tu non ti passa per la testa


Io lo trovo chiarissimo, di una lucidità disarmante.


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> alla fine il mantenimento lo do solo per mio figlio...


Ah, allora ok.


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Hai avuto un sangue freddo non comune.
> Qualcuno più vendicativo l'avrebbe fatta annegare sotto i suoi sensi di colpa, quantomeno, altro che attribuire a te il disfacimento della famiglia.
> Ma una domanda: Tua moglie è italiana?


Magari avessi avuto sangue freddo, purtroppo in quei momenti ero morto dentro mi sembrava di affogare


----------



## spleen (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> NO anzi ha sconsigliato vivamente, e io ero anche d'accordo, alla fine il mantenimento lo do solo per mio figlio...


Adesso scusa ma ti faccio io una domanda scomoda.  
Cosa mancava al vostro matrimonio?
Se qualcosa mancava ovviamente.
Oppure, più nello specifico, cosa mancava a lei?

Credo che tu ti sia fatto questa domanda una miriade di volte, ti sei fatto un esame di coscienza in proposito? 
Ti sei dato delle risposte?
E lei te ne ha date in proposito?
Credo che questa cosa sia dopotutto il fulcro della questione.


----------



## Venice30 (23 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quando dopo 3 anni TU hai deciso di smettere di far finta di niente, hai avuto TU la volontà di chiudere, ammettilo, TU hai sollevato il vespaio per chiudere e hai anche scritto che se TU lo avessi fatto 2 o 3 anni fa TU l'avresti lasciata in quel momento
> lei non ti avrebbe lasciato almeno non nell'immediato
> quindi non sei stato scaricato, sei stato tradito ma non scaricato, sei TU che hai lasciato lei perchè lei ti ha tradito
> non capisco perchè tu debba scrivere che sei stato lasciato


E tu cosa avresti fatto?
Saresti rimasta a casa, cercando di tirare avanti la baracca da sola, mentre tuo marito continuava a farsi sistemare i boxer dalla sua amante 
Lui ha deciso, in seguito a scelte fatte dalla moglie. Lei ha deciso di tradire, lui ha deciso di separarsi.


----------



## omicron (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Complimenti per la finezza di linguaggio


mi adeguo alla tua maleducazione


----------



## omicron (23 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io lo trovo chiarissimo, di una lucidità disarmante.


a me sembra tutto molto inverosimile e soprattutto non mi piace il suo atteggiamento, ma credo (spero) che si sia capito


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a me sembra tutto molto inverosimile e soprattutto non mi piace il suo atteggiamento, ma credo (spero) che si sia capito


Cosa ti sembra 'inverosimile' ?


----------



## omicron (23 Settembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> E tu cosa avresti?
> Saresti rimasta a casa, cercando di tirare avanti la baracca da sola, mentre tuo marito continuava a farsi sistemare i boxer dalla sua amante
> Lui ha deciso, in seguito a scelte fatte dalla moglie. Lei ha deciso di tradire, lui ha deciso di separarsi.


io di sicuro non sarei stata 3 anni a sospettare senza mettere le cose in chiaro da subito con mio marito, poi come si legge spesso qui dentro, molti non si lasciano ma restano insieme, alcuni con il matrimonio finito altri con un matrimonio rimesso in piedi
lui ha deciso di non continuare dopo quello che aveva scoperto lei lo ha assecondato



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Cosa ti sembra 'inverosimile' ?


oddio... tutto, dall'inizio alla fine, senza contare il fatto che ogni volta che scrive cambia qualcosa


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lui ha deciso di non continuare dopo quello che aveva scoperto lei lo ha assecondato


E cos'altro avrebbe dovuto fare ?
Tenersi una persona che torna da casa dell'amante e gli dice di fermare la separazione?
Dici davvero o stai scherzando ?


----------



## Venice30 (23 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io di sicuro non sarei stata 3 anni a sospettare senza mettere le cose in chiaro da subito con mio marito, poi come si legge spesso qui dentro, molti non si lasciano ma restano insieme, alcuni con il matrimonio finito altri con un matrimonio rimesso in piedi
> lui ha deciso di non continuare dopo quello che aveva scoperto lei lo ha assecondato


Non tutti i matrimoni sono uguali e non tutti, post tradimento, decidono di continuare insieme. La saperazione è una possibilità, che viene sempre presa in considerazione, c'è chi la scarta e chi no. E comunque è stata lei a prendere la palla al balzo per separsi,avrebbe potuto fare come molte, buttarsi ai piedi del marito piangendo e chiedendo scusa.


----------



## omicron (23 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E cos'altro avrebbe dovuto fare ?
> Tenersi una persona che torna da casa dell'amante e gli dice di fermare la separazione?
> Dici davvero o stai scherzando ?


quanti ce ne sono  che si tengono la moglie o la compagna che ha altre relazioni? 



Venice30 ha detto:


> Non tutti i matrimoni sono uguali e non tutti, post tradimento, decidono di continuare insieme. La saperazione è una possibilità, che viene sempre presa in considerazione, c'è chi la scarta e chi no. E comunque è stata lei a prendere la palla al balzo per separsi,avrebbe potuto fare come molte, buttarsi ai piedi del marito piangendo e chiedendo scusa.


ma infatti ho scritto che lei lo ha assecondato, ha firmato la separazione senza leggerla, deve averla vista come una liberazione


----------



## Venice30 (23 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quanti ce ne sono  che si tengono la moglie o la compagna che ha altre relazioni?


E lo deve fare per forza anche lui?
Omicron solo perché un marito, dopo la scoperta del tradimento della moglie, decide di separarsi non deve essere considerato la causa del fallimento matrimoniale.


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Adesso scusa ma ti faccio io una domanda scomoda.
> Cosa mancava al vostro matrimonio?
> Se qualcosa mancava ovviamente.
> Oppure, più nello specifico, cosa mancava a lei?
> ...



Esatto, mi sono fatto questa domanda una miriade di volte... 

Ripercorrendo la storia dall'inizio, io mi sono trovato molto bene (ed ero convinto anche lei) i primi 3/4 anni, di cui 2 di convivenza nel mio primo appartamento... Poi è arrivata da parte sua la proposta di un figlio (stranamente, dico oggi, senza mai far riferimento al matrimonio....). Io, siccome credevo molto nel rapporto, sentivo di amarla e che era la persona giusta per fare famiglia, le propongo a mia volta di sposarci e di prendere un appartamento in una posizione più comoda per entrambi per il lavoro, cosa che lei accetta subito di buon grado... In breve però, quello che sembrava un idillio è svanito poco dopo la nascita di nostro figlio. Dall'oggi al domani mi sono sentito escluso, come se avessi assolto ad un compito e non servissi più. E' ovvio che con un figlio la coppia non è più quella di prima, questo lo avevo messo in conto, ma non intendevo un annullamento quasi completo. E mi sentivo escluso in qualche modo anche nel mio ruolo di padre. Fatto sta che a quel punto sicuramente anch'io ho perso molto dell'entusiasmo che avevo in precedenza e così presumo ci siamo allontanati progressivamente, creando secondo me quel terreno fertile per il tradimento che è arrivato dopo circa 4 anni di matrimonio. Ad oggi non ho ancora capito se lei sia cambiata (ne dubito fortemente) o abbia gettato una maschera diventata troppo pesante... propendo più per questa seconda ipotesi...


----------



## omicron (23 Settembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Omicron solo perché un marito, dopo la scoperta del tradimento della moglie decide di separarsi, deve essere considerato la causa del fallimento m
> 
> E lo deve fare per forza anche lui?


scusa ma ti sei persa tutta la discussione
tutto era nato perchè lui ha scritto di essere stato scaricato, gli ho solo detto che lui non è stato scaricato, la decisione di separarsi l'ha presa lui
non sono entrata nel merito del giusto o sbagliato, se ha deciso così ha avuto le sue ragioni, la moglie non ha provato a rimediare, evidentemente il matrimonio era finito per entrambi


----------



## Nonècomecredi (23 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Hai avuto un sangue freddo non comune.
> Qualcuno più vendicativo l'avrebbe fatta annegare sotto i suoi sensi di colpa, quantomeno, altro che attribuire a te il disfacimento della famiglia.
> Ma una domanda: Tua moglie è italiana?


Quali sensi di colpa??? Certa gente non ha sensi di colpa, anzi più agisci in quel senso più si sentono di averti in pugno, e quindi superiori, e quindi giustificati a fare quello che fanno! Purtroppo con certi soggetti non si può fare niente, ecco perché @ParmaLetale ha dovuto girare la testa dall'altro lato per 3 anni. Penso che conoscendola ha intuito che non c'era niente da fare. O così o niente!


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Quali sensi di colpa??? Certa gente non ha sensi di colpa, anzi più agisci in quel senso più si sentono di averti in pugno, e quindi superiori, e quindi giustificati a fare quello che fanno! Purtroppo con certi soggetti non si può fare niente, ecco perché @ParmaLetale ha dovuto girare la testa dall'altro lato per 3 anni. Penso che conoscendola ha intuito che non c'era niente da fare. O così o niente!


E' quello che scrivo a lei nel messaggio che ho messo nel post iniziale: "... comunque ci vuole proprio del coraggio a dire che non ho mai cercato di parlarti seriamente.. ma come si fa a parlare seriamente con una persona che ti riserva solo disprezzo e menzogne? pensi che ti dica la verità o quello che le conviene? ma per favore!”


----------



## spleen (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Esatto, mi sono fatto questa domanda una miriade di volte...
> 
> Ripercorrendo la storia dall'inizio, io mi sono trovato molto bene (ed ero convinto anche lei) i primi 3/4 anni, di cui 2 di convivenza nel mio primo appartamento... Poi è arrivata da parte sua la proposta di un figlio (stranamente, dico oggi, senza mai far riferimento al matrimonio....). Io, siccome credevo molto nel rapporto, sentivo di amarla e che era la persona giusta per fare famiglia, le propongo a mia volta di sposarci e di prendere un appartamento in una posizione più comoda per entrambi per il lavoro, cosa che lei accetta subito di buon grado... In breve però, quello che sembrava un idillio è svanito poco dopo la nascita di nostro figlio. Dall'oggi al domani mi sono sentito escluso, come se avessi assolto ad un compito e non servissi più. E' ovvio che con un figlio la coppia non è più quella di prima, questo lo avevo messo in conto, ma non intendevo un annullamento quasi completo. E mi sentivo escluso in qualche modo anche nel mio ruolo di padre. Fatto sta che a quel punto sicuramente anch'io ho perso molto dell'entusiasmo che avevo in precedenza e così presumo ci siamo allontanati progressivamente, creando secondo me quel terreno fertile per il tradimento che è arrivato dopo circa 4 anni di matrimonio. Ad oggi non ho ancora capito se lei sia cambiata (ne dubito fortemente) o abbia gettato una maschera diventata troppo pesante... propendo più per questa seconda ipotesi...


Ritengo queste cose che hai scritto molto importanti per capire. Ti ringrazio.
E ti faccio un'altra domanda: Pensi che il fatto che tuo figlio ha dei (pur non gravissimi) problemi abbia ifluito in tutto ciò?
Perchè mi chiedo, in definitiva, se lei non abbia cercato leggerezza, fuori della famiglia perchè si sentisse in qualche modo oppressa, soffocata dagli impegni familiari.
Poi è chiaro che se ti senti così devi parlarne primariamente con il coniuge, cosa che mi sembra di aver capito, alla quale tu non ti sei mai sottratto...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> ORE 23.50 del sabato, io a casa, lei rientra:
> 
> LEI: allora non credi che sia meglio chiamare l'avvocato e annullare tutto?
> 
> ...


Questo è il tuo vissuto.
Cosa è successo quei giorni non lo sai.


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> E lo deve fare per forza anche lui?
> Omicron solo perché un marito, dopo la scoperta del tradimento della moglie, decide di separarsi non deve essere considerato la causa del fallimento matrimoniale.


Esatto: proporre di separarsi NON EQUIVALE a scaricare, anzi è una richiesta (disperata aggiungo) di dialogo proprio per EVITARE di arrivare a tanto...


----------



## spleen (23 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Quali sensi di colpa??? Certa gente non ha sensi di colpa, anzi più agisci in quel senso più si sentono di averti in pugno, e quindi superiori, e quindi giustificati a fare quello che fanno! Purtroppo con certi soggetti non si può fare niente, ecco perché @ParmaLetale ha dovuto girare la testa dall'altro lato per 3 anni. Penso che conoscendola ha intuito che non c'era niente da fare. O così o niente!


Non è mia abitudine dividere il mondo in buoni e cattivi.
Avrei piacere di capire.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> E' quello che scrivo a lei nel messaggio che ho messo nel post iniziale: "... comunque ci vuole proprio del coraggio a dire che non ho mai cercato di parlarti seriamente.. ma come si fa a parlare seriamente con una persona che ti riserva solo disprezzo e menzogne? pensi che ti dica la verità o quello che le conviene? ma per favore!”


Rileggendo quello che hai scritto, penso che lei avesse l'obiettivo della famiglia, perché è una cosa che "fanno tutti". Ha scelto un brav'uomo, responsabile, perché potesse assumersi, in qualità di genitore, le responsabilità di entrambi, quindi anche le sue, che lei non si sarebbe assunta mai. Infatti, dopo aver raggiunto l'obiettivo, con la persona "funzionalmente" corretta, non aveva altro da darti, quindi tu non avresti potuto pretendere niente da lei. E qui si ritorna al: o così o niente! La scena del vestito raccontata così è ancora più agghiacciante. 
Ma negli anni precedenti, prima che tu iniziassi a sospettare della tresca parallela, non hai mai notato niente di strano in lei? Comportamenti freddi, superficiali? Atteggiamenti strani, cose strane, quali magari frasi e gesti d'amore però sempre intrisi di una certa superficialità o artificiosità?


----------



## Nonècomecredi (23 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è il tuo vissuto.
> Cosa è successo quei giorni non lo sai.


A che serve saperlo? Non basta forse questo per far venire meno la fiducia, o comunque per capire che la persona non è proprio "corretta"?


----------



## Nonècomecredi (23 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è mia abitudine dividere il mondo in buoni e cattivi.
> Avrei piacere di capire.


Esiste gente che non ha sensi di colpa. Al massimo li nutrono verso se stessi. Poi che li si voglia classificare tra i buoni o i cattivi, sono dettagli, ed etichette. Qualcuno (non ricordo chi) diceva: "non esistono persone cattive, esistono persone che fanno cose cattive"! Credo fosse lo psicologo Erikson


----------



## patroclo (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Scusami, non ho capito cosa ti sta sulle palle di quello che ho scritto... se è perchè ho tirato in ballo mio figlio allora capisco. ma era solo per dire che va bene inseguire le farfalle nello stomaco, però bisognerebbe farlo essendo pronti ad assumersi la responsabilità delle conseguenze delle proprie scelte, conseguenze che ricadono anche su persone che non c'entrano nulla e che non si possono difendere. E' sbagliato dire questo?
> 
> Poi sono assolutamente d'accordo che se l' ""amore"" finisce non ha più senso la vita insieme e proprio nell'interesse dei figli meglio una separazione onesta con patti chiari, che una convivenza infernale


In questa discussione, e anche in altre, da più parti sono stati richiamati i figli come deterrente ...ma io parto dal presupposto che un traditore sia conscio di quello che rischia e capace di assumersi le responsabilità di una gestione più complessa


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> A che serve saperlo? Non basta forse questo per far venire meno la fiducia, o comunque per capire che la persona non è proprio "corretta"?


Il punto era che Parmaletale considerava contraddittorio (addirittura doppio legame) il fatto che lei avesse chiesto di non andare dall’avvocato di ritorno da un weekend con l’altro.
Ma io dico che lui non sa come era andata con l’altro e se lei magari fosse tornata con l’idea di chiudere la relazione extra. 
In questo caso la richiesta di non procedere con la separazione sarebbe stata coerente.
Non possiamo mai sapere cosa ha in testa l’altra persona. Il più delle volte abbiamo aspettative e diamo attribuzioni in base a quanto le nostre aspettative siano state rispettate o deluse.
Se abbiamo l’aspettativa, ad esempio, che l’altra persona chieda perdono, il silenzio lo interpretiamo come provocatorio.


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ritengo queste cose che hai scritto molto importanti per capire. Ti ringrazio.
> E ti faccio un'altra domanda: Pensi che il fatto che tuo figlio ha dei (pur non gravissimi) problemi abbia ifluito in tutto ciò?
> Perchè mi chiedo, in definitiva, se lei non abbia cercato leggerezza, fuori della famiglia perchè si sentisse in qualche modo oppressa, soffocata dagli impegni familiari.
> Poi è chiaro che se ti senti così devi parlarne primariamente con il coniuge, cosa che mi sembra di aver capito, alla quale tu non ti sei mai sottratto...


Per il bambino direi di no perchè a quell'età l'autismo lo puoi sospettare, anche pesantemente, ma capisci solo quando inizia la scuola cosa vuol dire veramente (almeno nel nostro caso).

E' comunque possibile che si sentisse in qualche modo oppressa, anche se non so da cosa dal momento che penso di avere sempre fatto la mia parte in tutto e per tutto, non solo portando a casa uno stipendio decente, ma occupandomi di qualunque cosa fosse necessario: casa, bambino ecc ecc... però purtroppo forse non più con l'entusiasmo dei primi 3/4 anni che mi era scemato per i motivi che ho spiegato...

Io penso che il "sentirsi oppressi" sia estremamente soggettivo: se uno è innamorato scala una montagna al giorno con gioia, se uno non lo è anche fare una lavatrice diventa un impegno opprimente da cui sfuggire cercando leggerezza altrove ecc ecc ecc


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> In questa discussione, e anche in altre, da più parti sono stati richiamati i figli come deterrente ...ma io parto dal presupposto che un traditore sia conscio di quello che rischia e capace di assumersi le responsabilità di una gestione più complessa


Presupposto sbagliato, nel caso della mia ex...


----------



## Nonècomecredi (23 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il punto era che Parmaletale considerava contraddittorio (addirittura doppio legame) il fatto che lei avesse chiesto di non andare dall’avvocato di ritorno da un weekend con l’altro.
> Ma io dico che lui non sa come era andata con l’altro e se lei magari fosse tornata con l’idea di chiudere la relazione extra.
> In questo caso la richiesta di non procedere con la separazione sarebbe stata coerente.
> Non possiamo mai sapere cosa ha in testa l’altra persona. Il più delle volte abbiamo aspettative e diamo attribuzioni in base a quanto le nostre aspettative siano state rispettate o deluse.
> Se abbiamo l’aspettativa, ad esempio, che l’altra persona chieda perdono, il silenzio lo interpretiamo come provocatorio.


Mi rifaccio alla descrizione di @ParmaLetale, non è semplicemente il fatto  di stare fuori casa, mentre lui è con il bambino, ma anche l'atteggiamento come se nulla fosse al ritorno, o come ha scritto lui *faccia da muro di gomma. *Ma che amore ti sta dando una persona del genere? Forse è molto meglio anche per il figlio una separazione. E' chiaro che è una relazione unilaterale, dove lui da e lei prende, e sembra quasi che lui debba essere grato di dare, e di poterle continuare a stare accanto. 
La mia curiosità è se non abbia notato comportamenti egoistici in passato anche prima della tresca


----------



## spleen (23 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Se abbiamo l’aspettativa, ad esempio, che l’altra persona chieda perdono, il silenzio lo interpretiamo come provocatorio.*


A volte è il modo di comunicare che decide le sorti di alcune unioni. E' sicura sta cosa.
Però, pure lei, voglio dire, se sei in difficoltà impara ad aprirti, a trasmettere quello che senti.

Io credo comunque che lei abbia pensato che non ne valesse la pena. Quello che viene esplicitato può darsi non risponda ad una risoluzione o ad un bisogno, magari è solo confusione di una mente sballottata...


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Rileggendo quello che hai scritto, penso che lei avesse l'obiettivo della famiglia, perché è una cosa che "fanno tutti". Ha scelto un brav'uomo, responsabile, perché potesse assumersi, in qualità di genitore, le responsabilità di entrambi, quindi anche le sue, che lei non si sarebbe assunta mai. Infatti, dopo aver raggiunto l'obiettivo, con la persona "funzionalmente" corretta, non aveva altro da darti, quindi tu non avresti potuto pretendere niente da lei. E qui si ritorna al: o così o niente! La scena del vestito raccontata così è ancora più agghiacciante.
> Ma negli anni precedenti, prima che tu iniziassi a sospettare della tresca parallela, non hai mai notato niente di strano in lei? Comportamenti freddi, superficiali? Atteggiamenti strani, cose strane, quali magari frasi e gesti d'amore però sempre intrisi di una certa superficialità o artificiosità?


Tu scrivi quello di cui io sono sempre più convinto... 

Negli anni precedenti la tresca divido: 
- i primi 3/4 di "fidanzamento" che posso considerare "idilliaci": o è stata brava lei a recitare per arrivare al suo scopo di mettere su famiglia, o pirla io a non vedere, ma comunque non c'era nulla fuori posto
- i primi 4 di matrimonio in cui, come ho scritto sopra, dall'idillio sono passato al senso di esclusione dal mio ruolo di compagno, ma in qualche misura di padre, per cui lì di avvisaglie ce ne sono state evidentemente


----------



## patroclo (23 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il punto era che Parmaletale considerava contraddittorio (addirittura doppio legame) il fatto che lei avesse chiesto di non andare dall’avvocato di ritorno da un weekend con l’altro.
> Ma io dico che lui non sa come era andata con l’altro e se lei magari fosse tornata con l’idea di chiudere la relazione extra.
> In questo caso la richiesta di non procedere con la separazione sarebbe stata coerente.
> Non possiamo mai sapere cosa ha in testa l’altra persona. Il più delle volte abbiamo aspettative e diamo attribuzioni in base a quanto le nostre aspettative siano state rispettate o deluse.
> Se abbiamo l’aspettativa, ad esempio, che l’altra persona chieda perdono, il silenzio lo interpretiamo come provocatorio.


Dici che ha avuto un momento di timidezza a non esprimerlo?


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> la moglie non ha provato a rimediare


Piano piano ci stai arrivando


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Mi rifaccio alla descrizione di @ParmaLetale, non è semplicemente il fatto  di stare fuori casa, mentre lui è con il bambino, ma anche l'atteggiamento come se nulla fosse al ritorno, o come ha scritto lui *faccia da muro di gomma. *Ma che amore ti sta dando una persona del genere? Forse è molto meglio anche per il figlio una separazione. E' chiaro che è una relazione unilaterale, dove lui da e lei prende, e sembra quasi che lui debba essere grato di dare, e di poterle continuare a stare accanto.
> La mia curiosità è se non abbia notato comportamenti egoistici in passato anche prima della tresca


Giusta la tua curiosità.
Ma io dicevo altro.


----------



## spleen (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Tu scrivi quello di cui io sono sempre più convinto...
> 
> Negli anni precedenti la tresca divido:
> - i primi 3/4 di "fidanzamento" che posso considerare "idilliaci": o è stata brava lei a recitare per arrivare al suo scopo di mettere su famiglia, o pirla io a non vedere, ma comunque non c'era nulla fuori posto
> - i primi 4 di matrimonio in cui, come ho scritto sopra, dall'idillio sono passato al senso di esclusione dal mio ruolo di compagno, ma in qualche misura di padre, per cui lì di avvisaglie ce ne sono state evidentemente


Sai cosa stride della cosa? Lei isola te per costruire un rapporto esclusivo con vostro figlio, come non ti ritenesse adeguato ad essere parte della famiglia.... E poi si imbarca con uno che le ha detto chiaramente che fare una famiglia con lei non gli interessa.


Guarda che io non voglio fare il cagacazzi nei tuoi confronti, semmai è lei che dovrebbe spiegare a se stessa (e possibilmente a te) ste cose.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> A volte è il modo di comunicare che decide le sorti di alcune unioni. E' sicura sta cosa.
> Però, pure lei, voglio dire, se sei in difficoltà impara ad aprirti, a trasmettere quello che senti.
> 
> Io credo comunque che lei abbia pensato che non ne valesse la pena. Quello che viene esplicitato può darsi non risponda ad una risoluzione o ad un bisogno, magari è solo confusione di una mente sballottata...


Ognuno interpreta e compie attribuzioni partendo da sé e aspettandosi che gli altri reagiscano in modo comprensibile per lui. Non siamo tutti uguali.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Dici che ha avuto un momento di timidezza a non esprimerlo?


Se non capisci tu il mutismo, non so chi possa capirlo.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Tu scrivi quello di cui io sono sempre più convinto...
> 
> Negli anni precedenti la tresca divido:
> - i primi 3/4 di "fidanzamento" che posso considerare "idilliaci": o è stata brava lei a recitare per arrivare al suo scopo di mettere su famiglia, o pirla io a non vedere, ma comunque non c'era nulla fuori posto
> - i primi 4 di matrimonio in cui, come ho scritto sopra, dall'idillio sono passato al senso di esclusione dal mio ruolo di compagno, ma in qualche misura di padre, per cui lì di avvisaglie ce ne sono state evidentemente


Sicuramente nei primi anni le aveva lo stimolo dell'obiettivo. Quindi è stata brava a mettere su questa maschera. Una volta raggiunto l'obiettivo, non aveva più senso di sforzarsi, ed è venuta giù la maschera. Meglio essere se stessa, e ricercare emozioni in giro, che non continuare ad essere un'altra persona (per quale obiettivo? Tanto l'altro è un genitore responsabile, e poi è innamorato di me, quindi è sotto controllo). 
Mah secondo me certi atteggiamenti da parte di questo tipo di persone non sono neanche calcolati, nel senso che viene naturale. Quindi per lei è stato naturale impegnarsi con te nei primi anni, fino al culmine, ovvero la famiglia. Magari lo sentiva come una sfida che ogni giorno a fronte dei sacrifici le dava soddisfazioni (vederti innamorato, progettare una casa, un figlio, addirittura proposta di matrimonio da parte sua, ecco i risultati dei suoi sforzi). Dopo non ha avuto più stimoli, ormai tutto acquisito!


----------



## omicron (23 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Piano piano ci stai arrivando


jim mando a quel paese anche te eh...


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il punto era che Parmaletale considerava contraddittorio (addirittura doppio legame) il fatto che lei avesse chiesto di non andare dall’avvocato di ritorno da un weekend con l’altro.
> Ma io dico che lui non sa come era andata con l’altro e se lei magari fosse tornata con l’idea di chiudere la relazione extra.
> In questo caso la richiesta di non procedere con la separazione sarebbe stata coerente.
> Non possiamo mai sapere cosa ha in testa l’altra persona. Il più delle volte abbiamo aspettative e diamo attribuzioni in base a quanto le nostre aspettative siano state rispettate o deluse.
> Se abbiamo l’aspettativa, ad esempio, che l’altra persona chieda perdono, il silenzio lo interpretiamo come provocatorio.


Io ho chiesto se si potesse considerare "doppio legame" in maniera un po' ironica a dire il vero... 

perchè dire "non separiamoci!" mentre ti sistemi il vestito e l'intimo che hai appena usato per andare con un altro mi sembra una contraddizione fra parole e fatti... per non dire che è una presa per il ku bella e buona...

a meno che non ammettiamo che i traditori, poverini, sono preda dell'incantesimo del filtro d'amore del mago cattivo e di conseguenza non sanno quello che fanno... allora mi taccio per sempre...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Sicuramente nei primi anni le aveva lo stimolo dell'obiettivo. Quindi è stata brava a mettere su questa maschera. Una volta raggiunto l'obiettivo, non aveva più senso di sforzarsi, ed è venuta giù la maschera. Meglio essere se stessa, e ricercare emozioni in giro, che non continuare ad essere un'altra persona (per quale obiettivo? Tanto l'altro è un genitore responsabile, e poi è innamorato di me, quindi è sotto controllo).
> Mah secondo me certi atteggiamenti da parte di questo tipo di persone non sono neanche calcolati, nel senso che viene naturale. Quindi per lei è stato naturale impegnarsi con te nei primi anni, fino al culmine, ovvero la famiglia. Magari lo sentiva come una sfida che ogni giorno a fronte dei sacrifici le dava soddisfazioni (vederti innamorato, progettare una casa, un figlio, addirittura proposta di matrimonio da parte sua, ecco i risultati dei suoi sforzi). Dopo non ha avuto più stimoli, ormai tutto acquisito!


Ma che fesserie!


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Sicuramente nei primi anni le aveva lo stimolo dell'obiettivo. Quindi è stata brava a mettere su questa maschera. Una volta raggiunto l'obiettivo, non aveva più senso di sforzarsi, ed è venuta giù la maschera. Meglio essere se stessa, e ricercare emozioni in giro, che non continuare ad essere un'altra persona (per quale obiettivo? Tanto l'altro è un genitore responsabile, e poi è innamorato di me, quindi è sotto controllo).
> Mah secondo me certi atteggiamenti da parte di questo tipo di persone non sono neanche calcolati, nel senso che viene naturale. Quindi per lei è stato naturale impegnarsi con te nei primi anni, fino al culmine, ovvero la famiglia. Magari lo sentiva come una sfida che ogni giorno a fronte dei sacrifici le dava soddisfazioni (vederti innamorato, progettare una casa, un figlio, addirittura proposta di matrimonio da parte sua, ecco i risultati dei suoi sforzi). Dopo non ha avuto più stimoli, ormai tutto acquisito!


Io propendo molto per questa analisi


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che fesserie!


Perchè?


----------



## spleen (23 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Sicuramente nei primi anni le aveva lo stimolo dell'obiettivo. Quindi è stata brava a mettere su questa maschera. Una volta raggiunto l'obiettivo, non aveva più senso di sforzarsi, ed è venuta giù la maschera. Meglio essere se stessa, e ricercare emozioni in giro, che non continuare ad essere un'altra persona (per quale obiettivo? Tanto l'altro è un genitore responsabile, e poi è innamorato di me, quindi è sotto controllo).
> Mah secondo me certi atteggiamenti da parte di questo tipo di persone non sono neanche calcolati, nel senso che viene naturale. Quindi per lei è stato naturale impegnarsi con te nei primi anni, fino al culmine, ovvero la famiglia. Magari lo sentiva come una sfida che ogni giorno a fronte dei sacrifici le dava soddisfazioni (vederti innamorato, progettare una casa, un figlio, addirittura proposta di matrimonio da parte sua, ecco i risultati dei suoi sforzi). Dopo non ha avuto più stimoli, ormai tutto acquisito!


Secondo te, onestamente, ha fatto tutte queste cose scientemente?
O solo le sono venute così...

Non che cambi molto poi alla fine eh.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (23 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che fesserie!


Tu dici?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Io ho chiesto se si potesse considerare "doppio legame" in maniera un po' ironica a dire il vero...
> 
> perchè dire "non separiamoci!" mentre ti sistemi il vestito e l'intimo che hai appena usato per andare con un altro mi sembra una contraddizione fra parole e fatti... per non dire che è una presa per il ku bella e buona...
> 
> a meno che non ammettiamo che i traditori, poverini, sono preda dell'incantesimo del filtro d'amore del mago cattivo e di conseguenza non sanno quello che fanno... allora mi taccio per sempre...


Io ho fatto il mio percorso, tu farai il tuo.
Ma se prendi gli interventi finalizzati a capire, come interventi di parte e in difesa della traditrice, con me sbagli di grosso.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Tu dici?


Dai la premeditazione nelle relazioni neanche Grimilde!


----------



## spleen (23 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho fatto il mio percorso, tu farai il tuo.
> Ma se prendi gli interventi finalizzati a capire, come interventi di parte e in difesa della traditrice, con me sbagli di grosso.


E in fase mostrizzazione.... Comprensibile.


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il punto era che Parmaletale considerava contraddittorio (addirittura doppio legame) il fatto che lei avesse chiesto di non andare dall’avvocato di ritorno da un weekend con l’altro.
> Ma io dico che lui non sa come era andata con l’altro e se lei magari fosse tornata con l’idea di chiudere la relazione extra.
> In questo caso la richiesta di non procedere con la separazione sarebbe stata coerente.
> Non possiamo mai sapere cosa ha in testa l’altra persona. Il più delle volte abbiamo aspettative e diamo attribuzioni in base a quanto le nostre aspettative siano state rispettate o deluse.
> Se abbiamo l’aspettativa, ad esempio, che l’altra persona chieda perdono, il silenzio lo interpretiamo come provocatorio.


...pare che la signora non abbia insistito più di tanto..


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Sai cosa stride della cosa? Lei isola te per costruire un rapporto esclusivo con vostro figlio, come non ti ritenesse adeguato ad essere parte della famiglia.... E poi si imbarca con uno che le ha detto chiaramente che fare una famiglia con lei non gli interessa.
> 
> 
> Guarda che io non voglio fare il cagacazzi nei tuoi confronti, semmai è lei che dovrebbe spiegare a se stessa (e possibilmente a te) ste cose.


Assolutamente non sei un cagacazzi, anzi sono osservazioni giuste... in realtà purtroppo non è che poi desse tutte queste attenzioni a nostro figlio, ma non vorrei aprire un'altra discussione su questo tema


----------



## patroclo (23 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non capisci tu il mutismo, non so chi possa capirlo.


lo capisco conoscendolo ...qui siamo anche oltre


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Secondo te, onestamente, ha fatto tutte queste cose scientemente?
> O solo le sono venute così...
> 
> Non che cambi molto poi alla fine eh.


Secondo me le sono venute così e io le ho assecondate, non credo ad una premeditazione, piuttosto ad un meccanismo (portare la maschera) che ad un certo punto le è diventato insostenibile, da cui il gettare la maschera


----------



## Nonècomecredi (23 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Secondo te, onestamente, ha fatto tutte queste cose scientemente?
> O solo le sono venute così...
> 
> Non che cambi molto poi alla fine eh.


Credo che sia gente "che ragiona così", nel senso che non si rende conto di quello che fa, o meglio non si rende conto dell'impatto che può avere sull'altro, e quindi sui danni. All'inizio non sono presi dalla tua persona, ma dalla situazione e dalle prospettive. Quindi in un caso come questo poteva essere quello di avere una famiglia "perfetta" con un brav'uomo. Quindi si agisce per l'obiettivo, e si è presi dall'azione. Dopo le cose cambiano, perché una volta raggiunto, cambia il ragionamento, cioè: non hai più niente da raggiungere, e quindi dovresti solo dare al rapporto, senza avere lo stimolo. 


spleen ha detto:


> Non che cambi molto poi alla fine eh


Sono perfettamente d'accordo! Personalmente tengo sempre in mente degli effetti di un'azione. Le motivazioni alla base dell'azione sono relative, nel senso che ogni volta una ha diverse possibilità di scelta. In questo caso lei poteva: 1) non iniziare la relazione parallela; 2)iniziarla e troncarla subito; 3) iniziarla e lasciare il marito; 4) lasciare il marito ed iniziarla; 5)iniziarla e potarla avanti imponendola al marito. Insomma, quello che ha fatto è una scelta. Le differenze fra persone le fanno le scelte.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...pare che la signora non abbia insistito più di tanto..


Ognuno reagisce come sa


----------



## Nonècomecredi (23 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dai la premeditazione nelle relazioni neanche Grimilde!


Come sempre fraintendi. Ho detto che certa gente "ragiona così" senza rendersene conto. Poi gli effetti non sono meno gravi di quelli di chi lo farebbe con premeditazion ( i sadici!)


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho fatto il mio percorso, tu farai il tuo.
> Ma se prendi gli interventi finalizzati a capire, come interventi di parte e in difesa della traditrice, con me sbagli di grosso.


Non prendo gli interventi finalizzati a capire come difesa del traditore, però penso che un po' di ironia si possa fare, almeno lo spero, se no perdonatemi e mi adeguo.... 

volevo solo dire che io capisco spiegare tutti i vari meccanismi interiori del tradimento ecc ecc, ma nel mio caso basta prendere atto di quello che dice: che è una persona di cui non può fare a meno, e posta di fronte alla scelta "di quale dei 2 preferisci fare a meno", ha scelto me... con le parole e con i fatti... i motivi per cui l'ha fatto poco rilevano, o mi sbaglio?


----------



## Nonècomecredi (23 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> ei isola te per costruire un rapporto esclusivo con vostro figlio, come non ti ritenesse adeguato ad essere parte della famiglia.... E poi si imbarca con uno che le ha detto chiaramente che fare una famiglia con lei non gli interessa


Magari adesso vuole fare famiglia con quest'altro. Un nuovo stimolo. Avrà iniziato a proporgli convivenza, del resto si è fatta lasciare dal marito per lui.


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno reagisce come sa


Ad ogni azione corrisponde una reazione.
Di fronte ad una reazione del genere l'unica è separarsi.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (23 Settembre 2022)

@ParmaLetale 
Sai qualcosa delle sue relazioni passate? Anche se magari era giovane. Convivenze, matrimoni programmati ed annullati...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Non prendo gli interventi finalizzati a capire come difesa del traditore, però penso che un po' di ironia si possa fare, almeno lo spero, se no perdonatemi e mi adeguo....
> 
> volevo solo dire che io capisco spiegare tutti i vari meccanismi interiori del tradimento ecc ecc, ma nel mio caso basta prendere atto di quello che dice: che è una persona di cui non può fare a meno, e posta di fronte alla scelta "di quale dei 2 preferisci fare a meno", ha scelto me... con le parole e con i fatti... i motivi per cui l'ha fatto poco rilevano, o mi sbaglio?


Dipende dai tuoi bisogni.
Perché sei qui?


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Credo che sia gente "che ragiona così", nel senso che non si rende conto di quello che fa, o meglio non si rende conto dell'impatto che può avere sull'altro, e quindi sui danni. All'inizio non sono presi dalla tua persona, ma dalla situazione e dalle prospettive. Quindi in un caso come questo poteva essere quello di avere una famiglia "perfetta" con un brav'uomo. Quindi si agisce per l'obiettivo, e si è presi dall'azione. Dopo le cose cambiano, perché una volta raggiunto, cambia il ragionamento, cioè: non hai più niente da raggiungere, e quindi dovresti solo dare al rapporto, senza avere lo stimolo.
> 
> Sono perfettamente d'accordo! Personalmente tengo sempre in mente degli effetti di un'azione. Le motivazioni alla base dell'azione sono relative, nel senso che ogni volta una ha diverse possibilità di scelta. In questo caso lei poteva: 1) non iniziare la relazione parallela; 2)iniziarla e troncarla subito; 3) iniziarla e lasciare il marito; 4) lasciare il marito ed iniziarla; 5)iniziarla e potarla avanti imponendola al marito. Insomma, quello che ha fatto è una scelta. Le differenze fra persone le fanno le scelte.


Secondo me il punto è sempre il sentimento.... lei probabilmente ha fatto tutti i conti di cui sopra ed ha agito di conseguenza, tralasciando il fatto di non avere come spinta propulsiva di base un sentimento forte... alle prime "difficoltà" o al raggiungimento dell'obiettivo, questa mancanza di sentimento ha fatto vacillare il tutto con le conseguenze note


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ad ogni azione corrisponde una reazione.
> Di fronte ad una reazione del genere l'unica è separarsi.


Tu non sei proprio il mago della comunicazione.


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> @ParmaLetale
> Sai qualcosa delle sue relazioni passate? Anche se magari era giovane. Convivenze, matrimoni programmati ed annullati...


So solo di una relazione di 3 anni prima di me, ma era relativamente molto giovane, infatti io l'ho conosciuta che aveva 27 anni, mai stata un giorno fuori casa dei suoi genitori... ho pensato anche a una probabile mancanza di esperienza come concausa del caos in cui si trova ora a gestire la cosa..


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dai tuoi bisogni.
> Perché sei qui?


E' una bella domanda! Forse non lo so neanche io, forse per elaborare?... dal punto di vista razionale so di aver fatto le cose nella maniera corretta... ma fare la cosa che si ritiene giusta non implica automaticamente esserne felici...


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Magari adesso vuole fare famiglia con quest'altro. Un nuovo stimolo. Avrà iniziato a proporgli convivenza, del resto si è fatta lasciare dal marito per lui.


Probabile, ma l'altro aveva già chiarito che il pacchetto completo non lo prendeva... magari adesso cambia idea


----------



## patroclo (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> E' una bella domanda! Forse non lo so neanche io, fore per elaborare?... dal punto di vista razionale so di aver fatto le cose nella maniera corretta... ma fare la cosa che si ritiene giusta non implica automaticamente esserne felici...


La tua macchia è aver avuto paura di parlare prima... macchia relativa


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> La tua macchia è aver avuto paura di parlare prima... macchia relativa


Ammesso che sia rilevante secondo te cosa sarebbe potuto cambiare? Per favore non dire anche tu che se la fermavo prima non si "innamorava" di quell'altro e adesso vivremmo felici e contenti..


----------



## spleen (23 Settembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> La tua macchia è aver avuto paura di parlare prima... *macchia relativa*


Concordo. A volte vengono imputate a delle persone persino i dubbi e le incertezze, mentre dall'altra parte vengono visti con indulgenza inganni e tradimenti...


----------



## patroclo (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Ammesso che sia rilevante secondo te cosa sarebbe potuto cambiare? Per favore non dire anche tu che se la fermavo prima non si "innamorava" di quell'altro e adesso vivremmo felici e contenti..


Non lo sapremo mai  
Ti dico che rispetto al mio matrimonio ci penso ...ormai a livello di curiosità, senza rimorsi o rimpianti


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> E' una bella domanda! Forse non lo so neanche io, forse per elaborare?... dal punto di vista razionale so di aver fatto le cose nella maniera corretta... ma fare la cosa che si ritiene giusta non implica automaticamente esserne felici...


Per me cerchi conferme di avere fatto la cosa giusta e che lei è irrimediabilmente una stronza e hai fatto bene a chiudere, mentre tu non sei del tutto contento della situazione attuale. 
Ci sono passata e capisco.
Però io avevo più bisogno di capire.


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me cerchi conferme di avere fatto la cosa giusta e che lei è irrimediabilmente una stronza e hai fatto bene a chiudere, mentre tu non sei del tutto contento della situazione attuale.
> Ci sono passata e capisco.
> Però io avevo più bisogno di capire.


Posso chiederti, perdona se magari dovrei saperlo ma sono iscritto da poco, da quale parte sei passata tu?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Posso chiederti, perdona se magari dovrei saperlo ma sono iscritto da poco, da quale parte sei passata tu?


Tradita.


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tradita.


Perdonami ancora, magari c'è la tua storia in un altro post, alla fine cosa hai capito?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Perdonami ancora, magari c'è la tua storia in un altro post, alla fine cosa hai capito?


Del tradimento subìto? Che era una questione tutta sua. 
Un problema di insicurezza che mal si abbinava con la mia sicurezza. In estrema sintesi.


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Del tradimento subìto? Che era una questione tutta sua.
> Un problema di insicurezza che mal si abbinava con la mia sicurezza. In estrema sintesi.


e come è finita?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> e come è finita?


Io l’ho buttato fuori in tre giorni. Sono passati quindici anni. Ora ogni tanto andiamo a pranzo.


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io l’ho buttato fuori in tre giorni. Sono passati quindici anni. Ora ogni tanto andiamo a pranzo.


Però poi hai fatto un percorso qui sopra per elaborare.. giusto?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Però poi hai fatto un percorso qui sopra per elaborare.. giusto?


Ti ho detto la conclusione.


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu non sei proprio il mago della comunicazione.


'Ognuno reagisce come sa'.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 'Ognuno reagisce come sa'.


Vero.
Però io non pretendo di insegnare lo skateboard.


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero.
> Però io non pretendo di insegnare lo skateboard.


Io mi limito ad attenermi ai fatti e normalmente rifiuto oziose speculazioni.

Di fronte ad una donna che - di ritorno dalla nottata con l'amante - si limita a farfugliare un timido e neanche troppo convinto (e vorrei vedere) 'non separiamoci' non vedo davvero cos'altro avrebbe dovuto fare.


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io mi limito ad attenermi ai fatti e normalmente rifiuto oziose speculazioni.
> 
> Di fronte ad una donna che - di ritorno dalla nottata con l'amante - si limita a farfugliare un timido e neanche troppo convinto (e vorrei vedere) 'non separiamoci' non vedo davvero cos'altro avrebbe dovuto fare.


L'ho fatto.. le ho detto che non ero tanto io a dover decidere cosa volevo fare ma lei, era lei che doveva prendere una posizione e non-prendere una posizione ovviamente voleva dire separazione.... ovviamente in coerenza col personaggio non ha preso alcuna posizione... a parte dire che non avrebbe rinunciato a quell'altro... in pratica ero io che dovevo decidere se continuare così o arrivederci..


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me cerchi conferme di avere fatto la cosa giusta e che lei è irrimediabilmente una stronza e hai fatto bene a chiudere, mentre tu non sei del tutto contento della situazione attuale.
> Ci sono passata e capisco.
> Però io avevo più bisogno di capire.


Comunque: 

SI, probabilmente cerco conferme di aver fatto la cosa giusta 

NO, non penso che lei sia irrimediabilmente una stronza, anzi, ma lei con me (a differenza di come si comporta con gli altri) si è _comportata_ nella maniera più stronza concepibile, non tanto col tradimento che è bello stronzo di suo, ma neanche col teatro organizzato per sostenerlo, quanto piuttosto con l'usarmi deliberatamente e in maniera, questa si premeditata, come stampella logistico/emotiva(forse) perchè sentiva che l'altro non le avrebbe dato "garanzie" sufficienti per fare il salto del ramo, riservandomi meno considerazione di quella che si deve ad un curioso animale domestico

SI, non sono del tutto contento della situazione attuale, ma penso che sia l'unica possibile da cui partire per ricostruirmi una vita con qualcun altro


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> L'ho fatto.. le ho detto che non ero tanto io a dover decidere cosa volevo fare ma lei, era lei che doveva prendere una posizione e non-prendere una posizione ovviamente voleva dire separazione.... ovviamente in coerenza col personaggio non ha preso alcuna posizione... a parte dire che non avrebbe rinunciato a quell'altro... in pratica ero io che dovevo decidere se continuare così o arrivederci..


Mi era chiarissimo, a qualcun altr* meno.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Comunque:
> 
> SI, probabilmente cerco conferme di aver fatto la cosa giusta
> 
> ...


Il senso di libertà che si prova dopo la separazione sconcerta anche il tradito.
Però bisogna essere persone che stanno bene sole. Altrimenti ci si butta sulla prima persona e si fanno danni.


----------



## Foglia (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Comunque:
> 
> SI, probabilmente cerco conferme di aver fatto la cosa giusta
> 
> ...


Benvenuto! Come mai l'obiettivo è quello di "ricostruire la tua vita " con un'altra persona?


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il senso di libertà che si prova dopo la separazione sconcerta anche il tradito.
> Però bisogna essere persone che stanno bene sole. Altrimenti ci si butta sulla prima persona e si fanno danni.


E' vero, fra le varie emozioni c'è anche lo sconcerto, ma anche il sollievo di non essere più vincolato a quella che per me a tutti gli effetti sarebbe diventata una tossicodipendenza, è come aver smesso di fumare e provare sollievo a vedere altri che vanno in ansia come andavi tu perchè _devono _accendersi una sigaretta mentre tu ne fai tranquillamente a meno. E' uno dei motivi per cui non avrei "perdonato" il tradimento nemmeno se lo avessi "scoperto" anni fa sul nascere o appena dopo... lo avevo fatto nella mia precedente relazione (anche se si trattò di una vicenda molto circoscritta nel tempo e conosciuta per confessione dopo che era stata chiusa) e per tutto il tempo che ho vissuto dopo mi sembrava di essere un drogato che non prova più piacere per la sostanza, ma un sollievo momentaneo quando la assume e temporaneamente esce dallo stato di astinenza.

Sono d'accordo sullo stare bene da soli e che non bisogna buttarsi sulla prima persona che capita, ma rimettersi in gioco si, sicuramente


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Benvenuto! Come mai l'obiettivo è quello di "ricostruire la tua vita " con un'altra persona?


Perchè adesso è meglio soli che male accompagnati, ma in prospettiva è ancora meglio stare con una persona per il piacere di stare insieme, e poter costruire un rapporto duraturo... difficile, ma non impossibile


----------



## omicron (23 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mi era chiarissimo, a qualcun altr* meno.


Fncl


----------



## Foglia (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Perchè adesso è meglio soli che male accompagnati, ma in prospettiva è ancora meglio stare con una persona per il piacere di stare insieme, e poter costruire un rapporto duraturo... difficile, ma non impossibile


Ti ho chiesto un'altra cosa, però  

Molti  (come te) pensano che "rifarsi una vita " sia trovare un'altra persona.  Sono separata, da più di 5 anni oramai, non ho mai pensato che "rifarmi la mia vita " includesse un'altra persona. Mi incuriosisce chi lo pensa, tutto qui


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Settembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ti ho chiesto un'altra cosa, però
> 
> Molti  (come te) pensano che "rifarsi una vita " sia trovare un'altra persona.  Sono separata, da più di 5 anni oramai, non ho mai pensato che "rifarmi la mia vita " includesse un'altra persona. Mi incuriosisce chi lo pensa, tutto qui


Meglio con un altra...
Che con la ex.....
Le ex sono ex...proprio perché ex..


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Ho questo forte sospetto, ma è sempre basato sul senno di poi... e comunque se anche i primi tempi faceva credere, lo ha fatto molto bene...


E’ il primo pensiero del tradito..rimettere in discussione tutto , ma non e’ cosi.


----------



## Foglia (23 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Meglio con un altra...
> Che con la ex.....
> Le ex sono ex...proprio perché ex..



Premetto che non ho letto TUTTA la discussione  (e quindi mi scuso se per caso tocco un tema già toccato, o spiegato dal nostro amico). Mi è sembrato di capire che lui vedesse il figlio come una sorta di ostacolo rispetto alla possibilità di ricostruirsi (chissà quale agognata) vita. Da qui mi sorge spontanea la domanda sul perché  "rifarsi una vita " coincida col trovarsi un'altra persona, e non col pensare a ciò che già si ha


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Immagino che felicità vivere la propria vita in una coppia dove sai che lei va regolarmente con un altro, o che comunque c'è andata fino a ieri, e che per giunta non ha alcun sentimento per te! Proprio il modo migliore di affrontare la vita dai 50 anni in poi!
> 
> E soprattutto, sai che bell'ambiente sereno riservi a tuo figlio per crescere!
> 
> Ma è ovvio che lei non mi avrebbe lasciato! aveva capra e cavoli! Ci arriva anche mio figlio a questo ragionamento!


Si ricostruisce se si intravede la volonta’ di farlo nell’altro, altrimenti sono d’accordo con te.
Non avevi altra scelta, non ti ci ha messo nelle condizioni neppure mentendo, 
Un mio caro amico è stato tradito dalla compagna quando la figlia aveva due anni. L’amante un single piacione con la porsche.. 
lei ha perso la testa. Lui ha ingollato rospi per la bimba..sperando in un ravvedimento di lei perche’ l’amante e’ un cazzone vero e non c’e’ futuro..ma ha perso 15 kg e ha l’esaurimento nervoso…


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Già letto a suo tempo...
> 
> si direbbe che il tradimento sia in definitiva ineluttabile... però, se ci fosse stato senso di colpa, se come dice @Chiocciola : "chi provoca una sofferenza è tormentato a sua volta da qualcosa".... siamo sempre lì... questa sofferenza emerge se io ti sgamo... non mentre ti metti d'accordo con quell'altro tra una risatina e l'altra per inventare la prossima scusa da raccontare a me per vedersi.....  non ad esempio mentre discuti del mio destino (e quello di tuo figlio) alle mie spalle con quell'altro (come ho letto), il quale ti dice con non curanza: "eh ma se non provi più nulla per lui, vai dall'avvocato e separati" come andare al cinema... mica deve guardare lui tuo figlio mentre gli dici che non vivrai più con lui tutti i giorni... poi va bene non giudicare e non condannare, ci mancherebbe...
> 
> E poi a me va bene tutto, anche l'ineluttabilità, ma occorre prendersi le responsabilità delle conseguenze che le proprie scelte comportano, sono cattivo se dico questo?


Guarda, io credo al concorso di colpa nella separazione ma non nel tradimento. Succede, siamo esseri umani, ma almeno di “ho sbagliato ma non me ho potuto fare a meno o ho scelto di non farme a meno perche’ mio marito e’ uno stronzo e lo odio… ”.. cosi si che si attira a vita la mia simpatia… perche’ se tradisci sei l’unico responsabile perche’ potevi scegliere la trasparenza e ti ha fatto comodo scegliere altro, la scorciatoia comoda. E se poi mi dici anche che e’ coloa mia ti sfondoIl setto nasale 
Ma a parte questa mia intro..non dare peso ai messaggi da infoiatio e da rincretineria letti tra due amanti in odore di ormone .


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Settembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Premetto che non ho letto TUTTA la discussione  (e quindi mi scuso se per caso tocco un tema già toccato, o spiegato dal nostro amico). Mi è sembrato di capire che lui vedesse il figlio come una sorta di ostacolo rispetto alla possibilità di ricostruirsi (chissà quale agognata) vita. Da qui mi sorge spontanea la domanda sul perché  "rifarsi una vita " coincida col trovarsi un'altra persona, e non col pensare a ciò che già si ha


No tranquilla...
Parma non vede assolutamente il figlio come un ostacolo ...anzi sta cercando di fare tutto il possibile...
Ma da come l ho intesa io...lui nel tempo vorrebbe avere vicino una nuova persona...
Io ho solo sottolineato...con una nuova persona...
E non con la ex...
Perché se la ex è diventata un ex deve restare tale...


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io di sicuro non sarei stata 3 anni a sospettare senza mettere le cose in chiaro da subito con mio marito, poi come si legge spesso qui dentro, molti non si lasciano ma restano insieme, alcuni con il matrimonio finito altri con un matrimonio rimesso in piedi
> lui ha deciso di non continuare dopo quello che aveva scoperto lei lo ha assecondato
> 
> 
> oddio... tutto, dall'inizio alla fine, senza contare il fatto che ogni volta che scrive cambia qualcosa


Chi ha deciso di continuare lo ha fatto dinnanzi ad un atteggiamento collaborativo da parte del compagno. Credo che Parma abbia preso una tramvata non banale..oltre al tradimento, la colpevolizzazione e l’indifferenza.
E’ nella fase di rabbia..ci sta


----------



## Lostris (23 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Meglio con un altra...
> Che con la ex.....
> Le ex sono ex...proprio perché ex..


Vangelo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Settembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Vangelo


Ogni tanto sono saggia


----------



## Lostris (23 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ogni tanto sono saggia


Io invece ogni tanto non lo sono


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Settembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io invece ogni tanto non lo sono


Nooo tornare con gli ex...noooo


----------



## Lostris (23 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Nooo tornare con gli ex...noooo


Ma non intendevo su quello


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ti ho chiesto un'altra cosa, però
> 
> Molti  (come te) pensano che "rifarsi una vita " sia trovare un'altra persona.  Sono separata, da più di 5 anni oramai, non ho mai pensato che "rifarmi la mia vita " includesse un'altra persona. Mi incuriosisce chi lo pensa, tutto qui


A me per fortuna in 50 anni sono capitate anche storie "belle", per questo sono sicuro che è meglio soli che male accompagnati, ma è ancora meglio accompagnati con la persona "giusta"


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Settembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma non intendevo su quello



Allora va benissimo...
Mai essere troppo sagge


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Premetto che non ho letto TUTTA la discussione  (e quindi mi scuso se per caso tocco un tema già toccato, o spiegato dal nostro amico). Mi è sembrato di capire che lui vedesse il figlio come una sorta di ostacolo rispetto alla possibilità di ricostruirsi (chissà quale agognata) vita. Da qui mi sorge spontanea la domanda sul perché  "rifarsi una vita " coincida col trovarsi un'altra persona, e non col pensare a ciò che già si ha


Se per lui intendi io, non ho mai detto ne' pensato che mio figlio costituisca un ostacolo a ricostruirmi una vita, anzi io sono per una famiglia "allargata"



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si ricostruisce se si intravede la volonta’ di farlo nell’altro, altrimenti sono d’accordo con te.
> Non avevi altra scelta, non ti ci ha messo nelle condizioni neppure mentendo,
> Un mio caro amico è stato tradito dalla compagna quando la figlia aveva due anni. L’amante un single piacione con la porsche..
> lei ha perso la testa. Lui ha ingollato rospi per la bimba..sperando in un ravvedimento di lei perche’ l’amante e’ un cazzone vero e non c’e’ futuro..ma ha perso 15 kg e ha l’esaurimento nervoso…


Io da cattivo penso che la separazione serva anche a questo: vuoi la bicicletta piaciona? accomodati, te la regalo e tolgo il disturbo... c'è una maledizione che non ricordo se cinese o gitana che dice "che tu possa avere tutto ciò che desideri!"



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Guarda, io credo al concorso di colpa nella separazione ma non nel tradimento. Succede, siamo esseri umani, ma almeno di “ho sbagliato ma non me ho potuto fare a meno o ho scelto di non farme a meno perche’ mio marito e’ uno stronzo e lo odio… ”.. cosi si che si attira a vita la mia simpatia… perche’ se tradisci sei l’unico responsabile perche’ potevi scegliere la trasparenza e ti ha fatto comodo scegliere altro, la scorciatoia comoda. E se poi mi dici anche che e’ coloa mia ti sfondoIl setto nasale
> Ma a parte questa mia intro..non dare peso ai messaggi da infoiatio e da rincretineria letti tra due amanti in odore di ormone .


Vero anche questo, andrebbero valutati per quello che sono, più facile a dirsi che a farsi



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No tranquilla...
> Parma non vede assolutamente il figlio come un ostacolo ...anzi sta cercando di fare tutto il possibile...
> Ma da come l ho intesa io...lui nel tempo vorrebbe avere vicino una nuova persona...
> Io ho solo sottolineato...con una nuova persona...
> ...


Esatto, proprio perchè per fortuna ho avuto in passato anche l'esperienza di avere accanto persone che meritavano, delle quali ho ancora un bel ricordo nonostante sia finita anche con loro per diversi motivi, ma non in maniera tragicomica come questa volta



Jacaranda ha detto:


> E’ il primo pensiero del tradito..rimettere in discussione tutto , ma non e’ cosi.


La domanda è: le persone cambiano o si rivelano?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> La domanda è: le persone cambiano o si rivelano?


Cambiano...e spesso non si rivelano..
Si rivelano se scoperte..


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cambiano...e spesso non si rivelano..
> Si rivelano se scoperte..


Quindi per capire, ad esempio uno che si rivela non provare nulla per te perché lo sgami, inizialmente provava qualcosa, poi ha smesso ma si è ben guardato dal rivelarlo?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Quindi per capire, ad esempio uno che si rivela non provare nulla per te perché lo sgami, inizialmente provava qualcosa, poi ha smesso ma si è ben guardato dal rivelarlo?


Cazzo mi sono persa...
Il mio era un discorso più basico...
Essendo essere viventi nel tempo cambiamo...
Io sono cambiata tantissimo nel corso degli anni...
Mio marito credo abbia percepito il mio cambiamento in minima parte ..
E potrei rivelarmi a lui come persona diversa se fossi scoperta durante un tradimento...


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cazzo mi sono persa...
> Il mio era un discorso più basico...
> Essendo essere viventi nel tempo cambiamo...
> Io sono cambiata tantissimo nel corso degli anni...
> ...


Mi sono perso anch'io... Ho capito cosa intendi, ma non sono sicuro che sia proprio così. La personalità ad esempio non cambia nel corso della vita, almeno secondo Wikipedia... Per cui ognuno di noi tende ad un proprio comportamento caratteristico ma che è abbastanza stabile nel tempo.. 

Quindi secondo me una persona può apparire in un certo modo in date circostanze, ad esempio quando incontra una persona nuova con cui vuole instaurare una relazione con la quale deve "farsi bello" , ma prima o poi il suo comportamento rientrerà nelle sue caratteristiche proprie, ovvero prima o poi o perché sgamata, si rivelerà... 

Mi è venuto il mal di testa..


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Mi sono perso anch'io... Ho capito cosa intendi, ma non sono sicuro che sia proprio così. La personalità ad esempio non cambia nel corso della vita, almeno secondo Wikipedia... Per cui ognuno di noi tende ad un proprio comportamento caratteristico ma che è abbastanza stabile nel tempo..
> 
> Quindi secondo me una persona può apparire in un certo modo in date circostanze, ad esempio quando incontra una persona nuova con cui vuole instaurare una relazione con la quale deve "farsi bello" , ma prima o poi il suo comportamento rientrerà nelle sue caratteristiche proprie, ovvero prima o poi o perché sgamata, si rivelerà...
> 
> Mi è venuto il mal di testa..


Ho bisogno a sto punto di Google Maps...
Lascia stare le definizioni da enciclopedia...
Cambiamo cambiamo e cambiamo...
Vuoi perché interagiamo con altri ...altri ambienti...
Ma cambiamo..
Poi  magari non mostriamo tutte le ns facce..
Ma si cambia...


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ho bisogno a sto punto di Google Maps...
> Lascia stare le definizioni da enciclopedia...
> Cambiamo cambiamo e cambiamo...
> Vuoi perché interagiamo con altri ...altri ambienti...
> ...


Oh sarò strano io, ma non mi sembra di essere mai cambiato molto, però alla fine è una questione tipo se è nato prima l'uovo o la gallina, per cui...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Oh sarò strano io, ma non mi sembra di essere mai cambiato molto, però alla fine è una questione tipo se è nato prima l'uovo o la gallina, per cui...


Perché non ti sei mai visto dal di fuori..


----------



## ParmaLetale (23 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Perché non ti sei mai visto dal di fuori..


Ci sta, può essere


----------



## Angie17 (23 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Io da cattivo penso che la separazione serva anche a questo: vuoi la bicicletta piaciona? accomodati, te la regalo e tolgo il disturbo... c'è una maledizione che non ricordo se cinese o gitana che dice "che tu possa avere tutto ciò che desideri!"


Forse intendi questa citazione di Oscar Wilde:
" A questo mondo vi sono solo due tragedie, una è non ottenere ciò che si vuole,
l'altra è ottenerlo.
Questa seconda è la peggiore, la vera tragedia."

Io penso che cambiamo tutti e in questo cambiamento influiscono molto le circostanze che abbiamo vissuto e con chi le abbiamo vissute. Però il carattere rimane più o meno quello, un impulsivo rimarrà impulsivo imparerà a limitarsi magari, ma il suo tratto caratteriale sarà l'impulsività, anzi invecchiando alcune caratteristiche magari smussate o represse tornano a farsi più prepotenti. Nessuno reagisce allo stesso modo dinanzi ad uno stesso problema, e quel problema porterà ad un cambiamento in quella persona, ma sempre secondo il suo carattere.


----------



## Foglia (24 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Se per lui intendi io, non ho mai detto ne' pensato che mio figlio costituisca un ostacolo a ricostruirmi una vita, anzi io sono per una famiglia "allargata"
> 
> Esatto, proprio perchè per fortuna ho avuto in passato anche l'esperienza di avere accanto persone che meritavano, delle quali ho ancora un bel ricordo nonostante sia finita anche con loro per diversi motivi, ma non in maniera tragicomica come questa volta
> 
> La domanda è: le persone cambiano o si rivelano?


Sul figlio avevo inteso allora male io, leggendo solo le prime pagine  

I motivi contano nel momento in cui lasci. DOPO a restare è il ricordo, ma se siete "ex" un motivo ci sarà.  Le famiglie cd. "allargate, personalmente, le guardo sempre con parecchie riserve, io la vedo un po' come una  "imposizione ", ma sarà che sono dalla parte della madre separata , quindi comunque di colei che tiene maggiormente in casa il figlio (e francamente non so come la prenderebbe se gli portassi un altro in casa). Ma... non mi pongo il problema perché non ho voglia di avere troppo nessuno per le palle, anche se devo pure ammettere che in 5 anni non mi sono mai trovata nelle condizioni di dover seriamente pensare a una ridiscussione del mio stile di vita, per lo meno non in quel senso   

Le persone, secondo me, CAMBIANO  e SI RIVELANO pure. Se non cambiassimo ci saremmo estinti come i dinosauri , e a volte ci riveliamo per quelli che siamo (o anche NON siamo  ), è trovo che le due cose siano strettamente collegate al saper vedere in primis noi, e in secondo luogo nel rendere partecipi gli altri, del nostro cambiamento.  Laddove non succede (è non c'è reciprocità).... patapumfete, che l'atterraggio non è morbido


----------



## ParmaLetale (24 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Forse intendi questa citazione di Oscar Wilde:
> " A questo mondo vi sono solo due tragedie, una è non ottenere ciò che si vuole,
> l'altra è ottenerlo.
> Questa seconda è la peggiore, la vera tragedia."
> ...


Hai detto meglio di me quello che intendevo: quello che resta più o meno costante nella vita è il modo di funzionare dell'individuo, il modo personale con cui _tendenzialmente_ si affrontano le cose... il comportamento è la risultante dell'interazione di questo funzionamento con l'ambiente... se l'ambiente cambia, allora cambia il comportamento, ma non il funzionamento... il comportamento si può modificare anche in maniera stabile a seguito dell'interazione con l'ambiente e dell'attribuzione di significato agli eventi della persona  (e dell'essere umano in generale a differenza degli "animali"), se non erro è più o meno la definizione di apprendimento... quindi è il comportamento che si modifica nel tempo, anche stabilmente, ma non la persona, o meglio, la personalità... un egoista si comporterà sempre *molto probabilmente* come tale, e siccome ad esempio il tradimento è un atto di supremo egoismo.....


----------



## ParmaLetale (24 Settembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> I motivi contano nel momento in cui lasci. DOPO a restare è il ricordo, ma se siete "ex" un motivo ci sarà.  Le famiglie cd. "allargate, personalmente, le guardo sempre con parecchie riserve, io la vedo un po' come una  "imposizione ", ma sarà che sono dalla parte della madre separata , quindi comunque di colei che tiene maggiormente in casa il figlio (e francamente non so come la prenderebbe se gli portassi un altro in casa). Ma... non mi pongo il problema perché non ho voglia di avere troppo nessuno per le palle, anche se devo pure ammettere che in 5 anni non mi sono mai trovata nelle condizioni di dover seriamente pensare a una ridiscussione del mio stile di vita, per lo meno non in quel senso


Sulla diffidenza sulle cd. "famiglie allargate" posso essere d'accordo, ad esempio io non farei entrare nella mia vita un'altra persona che ponesse dei limiti tipo "ci vediamo solo quando non hai tuo figlio" o cose simili


----------



## ologramma (24 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Sulla diffidenza sulle cd. "famiglie allargate" posso essere d'accordo, ad esempio io non farei entrare nella mia vita un'altra persona che ponesse dei limiti tipo "ci vediamo solo quando non hai tuo figlio" o cose simili


non po letto tutto parma ma tua molgie seguita la sua relazione con l'extra ? 
Perchè se si  forse prima o poi  lei si trasferirà dall'altro e quindi mentre tu ti avvicini  lei si allontana , mi sembra che vuole vedere la casa mentre tu l'hai acquistata.


----------



## ParmaLetale (24 Settembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> non po letto tutto parma ma tua molgie seguita la sua relazione con l'extra ?
> Perchè se si  forse prima o poi  lei si trasferirà dall'altro e quindi mentre tu ti avvicini  lei si allontana , mi sembra che vuole vedere la casa mentre tu l'hai acquistata.


Secondo me la relazione seguita, ma non so in che termini che con che prospettive, secondo me non buone date le premesse. In merito al trasferirsi dall'altro c'è un po' di confusione: lei potrebbe volerlo, ma lui non prende il pacchetto completo (figlio ecc ecc.. scenario più probabile), oppure lo vorrebbe lui, ma lei non vuole coinvolgere il figlio (possibile, ma molto poco probabile).. o magari fra 15 giorni sono là tutti e 3 felici e contenti... solo il tempo lo dirà..


----------



## Vera (24 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Sulla diffidenza sulle cd. "famiglie allargate" posso essere d'accordo, ad esempio io non farei entrare nella mia vita un'altra persona che ponesse dei limiti tipo "ci vediamo solo quando non hai tuo figlio" o cose simili


Inizialmente ci sta, secondo me. Se iniziassi una conoscenza con un uomo separato, con figli, preferirei continuare a farlo senza di loro. La conoscenza dei figli avverrebbe con il tempo.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Secondo me la relazione seguita, ma non so in che termini che con che prospettive, secondo me non buone date le premesse. In merito al trasferirsi dall'altro c'è un po' di confusione: lei potrebbe volerlo, ma lui non prende il pacchetto completo (figlio ecc ecc.. scenario più probabile), oppure lo vorrebbe lui, ma lei non vuole coinvolgere il figlio (possibile, ma molto poco probabile).. o magari fra 15 giorni sono là tutti e 3 felici e contenti... solo il tempo lo dirà..


Statisticamente (nel forum) l’altro solo 1% dei traditori  ce la fa a continuare felicemente la relazione con l’amante.
Questo perché la relazione con l’amante non è un fidanzamento e viene sottovalutato da un lato l’importanza dell’idea dell‘amore contrastato, da un altro lato la mancanza di esperienze di graduale conoscenza in condizioni normali.
Nelle relazioni tra amanti il mondo, non solo i coniugi, resta fuori sia socialmente e politicamente, ma resta fuori anche la concretezza di scelte quotidiane che derivano da una scala di valori che si ha magari implicita, ma è determinante.
Quando ci si trova precipitati nella realtà è forte il rischio di trovarsi con una persona sconosciuta.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Sulla diffidenza sulle cd. "famiglie allargate" posso essere d'accordo, ad esempio io non farei entrare nella mia vita un'altra persona che ponesse dei limiti tipo "ci vediamo solo quando non hai tuo figlio" o cose simili


Io ho l esempio di un caro amico divorziato con figli...
Con la ex moglie ha mantenuto un rapporto ideale...si frequentano ancora ...escono insieme (lui ha una nuova compagna...non la stessa per cui ha posto fine al matrimonio... e mi pare anche lei)...
Fanno vacanze tutti insieme...e i figli si sentono in "famiglia" in entrambe le case...
Lui è un padre presentissimo...
Ma il divorzio è stato molto soft...
Passato il colpo iniziale (lui si è innamorato di un altra ma non ha mai voluto altri figli)si sono assestati su una routine dove i figli erano cmq il centro di tutto...
Quindi ipotizzo che le famiglie allargate possano funzionare...


----------



## ParmaLetale (24 Settembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Inizialmente ci sta, secondo me. Se iniziassi una conoscenza con un uomo separato, con figli, preferirei continuare a farlo senza di loro. La conoscenza dei figli avverrebbe con il tempo.


E' la mia stessa linea di pensiero: non coinvolgerei mai mio figlio in un rapporto non consolidato, ma allo stesso tempo non consoliderei un rapporto che escludesse a priori il suo coinvolgimento in un secondo tempo.


----------



## ologramma (24 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Secondo me la relazione seguita, ma non so in che termini che con che prospettive, secondo me non buone date le premesse. In merito al trasferirsi dall'altro c'è un po' di confusione: lei potrebbe volerlo, ma lui non prende il pacchetto completo (figlio ecc ecc.. scenario più probabile), oppure lo vorrebbe lui, ma lei non vuole coinvolgere il figlio (possibile, ma molto poco probabile).. o magari fra 15 giorni sono là tutti e 3 felici e contenti... solo il tempo lo dirà..


Qualche spiegazione te la dovrebbe dire , sei pur sempre il suo papà quindi te lo deve. 
Sette mesi sono pochi per i sviluppi della loro storia prenderanno tempo ,già sono passati in tre anni dal loro inizio .
Che casino stai subendo


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ho l esempio di un caro amico divorziato con figli...
> Con la ex moglie ha mantenuto un rapporto ideale...si frequentano ancora ...escono insieme (lui ha una nuova compagna...non la stessa per cui ha posto fine al matrimonio... e mi pare anche lei)...
> Fanno vacanze tutti insieme...e i figli si sentono in "famiglia" in entrambe le case...
> Lui è un padre presentissimo...
> ...


Vorrei uno studio sulle conseguenze psicologiche di perdere una figura o entrambe le figure fondamentali perché hanno scelto un’altra persona, che non è l’altro genitore.


----------



## ParmaLetale (24 Settembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Qualche spiegazione te la dovrebbe dire , sei pur sempre il suo papà quindi te lo deve.
> Sette mesi sono pochi per i sviluppi della loro storia prenderanno tempo ,già sono passati in tre anni dal loro inizio .
> Che casino stai subendo


Sarebbe corretto, ma in contraddizione col personaggio, per cui non mi aspetto nulla..


----------



## ParmaLetale (24 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vorrei uno studio sulle conseguenze psicologiche di perdere una figura o entrambe le figure fondamentali perché hanno scelto un’altra persona, che non è l’altro genitore.


Secondo me dipende dall'intelligenza, dalla maturità e dalla sensibilità che le persone coinvolte mettono nella vicenda... Io da quando mi sono separato ho un rapporto molto migliore con mio figlio... temo che col disturbo di cui è affetto un'altra persona al mio fianco avrebbe un impatto molto limitato, comunque da gestire con estrema cautela... ma un solo caso è statisticamente irrilevante


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vorrei uno studio sulle conseguenze psicologiche di perdere una figura o entrambe le figure fondamentali perché hanno scelto un’altra persona, che non è l’altro genitore.


Io non ho i titoli...
E ho solo riportato un esempio di scelte di vita...
Visto che io sono sposata e i miei figli hanno ambo i genitori presenti potresti portare tu esempi reali di come abbia impattato la scelta di un altra persona nella vita dei figli visto che tu ti sei separata...
E i tuoi figli all epoca erano adolescenti o mi sbaglio?


----------



## ParmaLetale (24 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Statisticamente (nel forum) l’altro solo 1% dei traditori  ce la fa a continuare felicemente la relazione con l’amante.
> Questo perché la relazione con l’amante non è un fidanzamento e viene sottovalutato da un lato l’importanza dell’idea dell‘amore contrastato, da un altro lato la mancanza di esperienze di graduale conoscenza in condizioni normali.
> Nelle relazioni tra amanti il mondo, non solo i coniugi, resta fuori sia socialmente e politicamente, ma resta fuori anche la concretezza di scelte quotidiane che derivano da una scala di valori che si ha magari implicita, ma è determinante.
> Quando ci si trova precipitati nella realtà è forte il rischio di trovarsi con una persona sconosciuta.


Questo è uno dei motivi, seppure il meno rilevante, per cui ho preso la decisione di separarmi... facendo lo zerbino non avrei fatto altro che sostenere la loro relazione, nella loro bolla... 

Qualche maligno potrebbe insinuare che così facendo ho il 99% di probabilità di aver confezionato un bel regalo di addio alla mia ex consorte... forse non avrebbe tutti tutti i torti...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Secondo me dipende dall'intelligenza, dalla maturità e dalla sensibilità che le persone coinvolte mettono nella vicenda... Io da quando mi sono separato ho un rapporto molto migliore con mio figlio... temo che col disturbo di cui è affetto un'altra persona al mio fianco avrebbe un impatto molto limitato, comunque da gestire con estrema cautela... ma un solo caso è statisticamente irrilevante


Certo.
Per questo mi chiedevo se ci fossero studi, così come ci sono sulle famiglie etero e omo genitoriali che risultano irrilevanti nello sviluppo dei figli.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io non ho i titoli...
> E ho solo riportato un esempio di scelte di vita...
> Visto che io sono sposata e i miei figli hanno ambo i genitori presenti potresti portare tu esempi reali di come abbia impattato la scelta di un altra persona nella vita dei figli visto che tu ti sei separata...
> E i tuoi figli all epoca erano adolescenti o mi sbaglio?


Maggiorenni. Li ha resi prudenti nelle relazioni, ma credo che lo sarebbero stati comunque. Altre figure non le hanno conosciute.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Questo è uno dei motivi, seppure il meno rilevante, per cui ho preso la decisione di separarmi... facendo lo zerbino non avrei fatto altro che sostenere la loro relazione, nella loro bolla...
> 
> Qualche maligno potrebbe insinuare che così facendo ho il 99% di probabilità di aver confezionato un bel regalo di addio alla mia ex consorte... forse non avrebbe tutti tutti i torti...


Poi oh “chi si somiglia si piglia“, dice la saggezza popolare. Io non volevo più assomigliare a lui.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Maggiorenni. Li ha resi prudenti nelle relazioni, ma credo che lo sarebbero stati comunque. Altre figure non le hanno conosciute.


Allora siete stati bravi entrambi...
Niente traumi!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Allora siete stati bravi entrambi...
> Niente traumi!


Be’ insomma. Comunque è andata così.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Be’ insomma. Comunque è andata così.


Beh non traumi gravi...
Visto che hai detto che l hai buttato fuori in 3 GG quello sarà stato l evento più catastrofico...
Perché loro si sono ritrovati dall' oggi al domani con un genitore solo...
Il vs non era uno di quei matrimoni che stavano su con lo sputo e quindi i figli non potevano immaginare un epilogo col botto come è stato...


----------



## Nonècomecredi (24 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> La domanda è: le persone cambiano o si rivelano?


Alcune cambiano, altre di rivelano.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh non traumi gravi...
> Visto che hai detto che l hai buttato fuori in 3 GG quello sarà stato l evento più catastrofico...
> Perché loro si sono ritrovati dall' oggi al domani con un genitore solo...
> Il vs non era uno di quei matrimoni che stavano su con lo sputo e quindi i figli non potevano immaginare un epilogo col botto come è stato...


Ho trovato di Chiara Saraceno “Coppie e Famiglie“
”Nulla di meno naturale della famiglia, si potrebbe dire. Famiglia e coppia sono tra le istituzioni sociali più oggetto di regolazione che ci siano. È la società che di volta in volta definisce quali dei rapporti di coppia e di generazione sono “legittimi” e riconosciuti come famiglia, e quindi hanno rilevanza sociale e giuridica, e quali invece non devono avere riconoscimento e sono lasciati nell’informalità, quando non nell’illegittimità. Storicamente e nelle diverse culture queste definizioni – chi/che cosa è incluso e con quali conseguenze – sono cambiate, così come sono mutati i soggetti cui è riconosciuto il diritto/dovere di normare che cosa sia famiglia, quali siano le obbligazioni e responsabilità connesse ai legami familiari, la distinzione, o viceversa l’assimilazione, tra coppia e famiglia. Su queste differenze che hanno una lunga storia si innestano oggi, soprattutto nei paesi sviluppati, i mutamenti prodotti da processi di tipo sia demografico sia culturale. Le migrazioni rendono visibili, e trasportano da un paese all’altro, le differenze normative e culturali nei modi di intendere e regolare la famiglia, i rapporti di coppia e di generazione. L’invecchiamento della popolazione ha radicalmente cambiato la forma delle parentele e i ruoli generazionali. L’aumento delle coppie di fatto e la richiesta degli omosessuali di vedersi riconosciute le proprie unioni stanno modificando sia l’idea di coppia sia i processi di formazione della famiglia. Le possibilità offerte dalle tecniche di fecondazione assistita, infine, rompono l’ovvietà del legame biologico tra chi è genitore e chi genera. Sono cambiamenti cui i paesi danno risposte parzialmente diverse e che in Italia cominciano a essere affrontati solo ora. All’incrocio di demografia, storia, cultura e norme la famiglia si presenta insomma come un fenomeno cangiante, come un caleidoscopio, più che in crisi, in tensione per i cambiamenti che la attraversano.”
Qui se ne può leggere una parte: https://www.google.it/books/edition/Coppie_e_famiglie/M2oDDQAAQBAJ?hl=it&gbpv=1&printsec=frontcover


----------



## Nonècomecredi (24 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Forse intendi questa citazione di Oscar Wilde:
> " A questo mondo vi sono solo due tragedie, una è non ottenere ciò che si vuole,
> l'altra è ottenerlo.
> Questa seconda è la peggiore, la vera tragedia."
> ...


Quando gli dei vogliono punirci avverano i nostri desideri! Credo sia questa di O. Wilde


----------



## Anatoly79 (24 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> So solo di una relazione di 3 anni prima di me, ma era relativamente molto giovane, infatti io l'ho conosciuta che aveva 27 anni, mai stata un giorno fuori casa dei suoi genitori... ho pensato anche a una probabile mancanza di esperienza come concausa del caos in cui si trova ora a gestire la cosa..


Parma permettimi una domanda, so che potrebbe essere irrilevante ma te la faccio, ma in tutta questa vicenda la famiglia di lei che posizione ha preso? Sicuramente le scelte spettano a voi due, indubbiamente, ma è un'aspetto di cui non si è proferito parola.
Perchè ti faccio questa domanda, per il semplice fatto che spesso in queste situazioni, quando i genitori, fratelli o sorelle vengono a sapere cosa ha fatto il figlio/a, facendoglio notare e "richiamandolo", lo stesso tende a svegliarsi dalla fase "incantesimale" di cui parlavi qualche post addietro, perchè se cosi fosse stato e resta nella fase "sotto pozione d'amore", beh sei sempre sulla strada giusta.


----------



## Anatoly79 (24 Settembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Benvenuto! Come mai l'obiettivo è quello di "ricostruire la tua vita " con un'altra persona?


Che c'entra questo, sicuramente non è un'obbiettivo, ma il possibile evolversi della vita, fammi capire un'uomo che viene tradito preso in giro etc etc, non ha diritto ad un'altra possibilità di trovare un persona con cui condividerr un progetto di vita?


----------



## Foglia (24 Settembre 2022)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> Che c'entra questo, sicuramente non è un'obbiettivo, ma il possibile evolversi della vita, fammi capire un'uomo che viene tradito preso in giro etc etc, non ha diritto ad un'altra possibilità di trovare un persona con cui condividerr un progetto di vita?


.
Non parlavo di diritti, ma di bisogno di farlo e, soprattutto, del valore che si dà al trovare un'altra persona.  Per me, che sono separata, ricostruire la mia vita ha significato molto altro, mi incuriosisce sempre chi si separa pensando che la vita senza un altro/a sia una vita ancora da ricostruire, ecco tutto  
Certamente che da separati si può fare il cd "secondo giro ", che questo sia però il cuore del "rifarsi una vita " non corrisponde alla mia esperienza


----------



## ParmaLetale (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo.
> Per questo mi chiedevo se ci fossero studi, così come ci sono sulle famiglie etero e omo genitoriali che risultano irrilevanti nello sviluppo dei figli.


Comunque non so se sono stati fatti studi specifici, ma una mia cara amica pediatra che segue 1000 famiglie in media da oltre 20 anni mi dice sempre che i bambini patiscono soprattutto in caso di situazioni ambigue... ad esempio, essendo molto attenti al linguaggio non verbale patiscono a stare in un ambiente con 2 genitori che "fingono" di andare d'accordo, magari pensando di fare il  loro bene, per non parlare di genitori che si guardano costantemente in cagnesco o peggio..... La cosa più importante con loro pertanto è la chiarezza dei ruoli e dei rapporti, sia fra i genitori naturali che con eventuali loro nuovi compagni, cosa che mi ha confermato anche la neuropsichiatra infantile che segue mio figlio.


Invece a me interesserebbe uno studio sull'impatto della "società contemporanea" (dove un matrimonio e una famiglia rischiano di sfasciarsi per 3 farfalle nello stomaco di qualcuno), su coloro che sono nati e cresciuti in famiglie "tradizionali" e "sane" come la mia (ma anche quella della mia ex) in cui mia madre e mio padre si vogliono bene sinceramente da quando ho memoria e hanno sempre superato insieme le difficoltà, che non sono state poche. A volte penso che io, essendo cresciuto con questo "modello", in effetti sono sempre stato emotivamente "debole" o "impreparato" ad affrontare le schifezze che ho visto in 30 anni e in diverse relazioni... e non lo dico assolutamente per fare polemica..


----------



## ParmaLetale (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi oh “chi si somiglia si piglia“, dice la saggezza popolare. Io non volevo più assomigliare a lui.


Io non mi ritengo migliore di lei, e non ho mai pensato ne' detto o scritto di essere quello "bravo" o "buono" dei 2... ma, ad esempio non l'ho mai tradita neanche potendo, e fossi stato io a dover scegliere fra le farfalle nello stomaco e la mia famiglia, non avrei avuto dubbi.


----------



## spleen (26 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Io non mi ritengo migliore di lei, e non ho mai pensato ne' detto o scritto di essere quello "bravo" o "buono" dei 2... ma, ad esempio non l'ho mai tradita neanche potendo, e fossi stato io a dover scegliere fra le farfalle nello stomaco e la mia famiglia, non avrei avuto dubbi.


Capita nella vita di puntare sul cavallo sagliato. E spesso non dipende da noi, dalle nostre capacità cognitive di vedere dentro chi ci siamo scelti.
A volte ci vuole fortuna.


----------



## ParmaLetale (26 Settembre 2022)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> Parma permettimi una domanda, so che potrebbe essere irrilevante ma te la faccio, ma in tutta questa vicenda la famiglia di lei che posizione ha preso? Sicuramente le scelte spettano a voi due, indubbiamente, ma è un'aspetto di cui non si è proferito parola.
> Perchè ti faccio questa domanda, per il semplice fatto che spesso in queste situazioni, quando i genitori, fratelli o sorelle vengono a sapere cosa ha fatto il figlio/a, facendoglio notare e "richiamandolo", lo stesso tende a svegliarsi dalla fase "incantesimale" di cui parlavi qualche post addietro, perchè se cosi fosse stato e resta nella fase "sotto pozione d'amore", beh sei sempre sulla strada giusta.


Qui ci sarebbe da aprire un altro capitolo... La famiglia di lei, come la mia, è una di quelle in cui i genitori stanno insieme da ragazzini volendosi ancora bene da sempre e affrontando insieme le difficoltà... Lei sicuramente terrebbe molto in considerazione la posizione dei suoi famigliari, ma proprio per questo so per certo che ha narrato loro una versione della faccenda alquanto alterata, sicuramente tenendoli all'oscuro della separazione legale almeno fino a qualche settimana fa. Credo che abbia raccontato loro qualcosa di simile a una mega litigata con conseguente periodo di "pausa" per giustificare l'avanti e indietro del bambino. Sicuramente si è ben guardata dal raccontare dell'altra persona che tra l'altro conoscono anche loro...

Poi io mi sono ben guardato da farmi sentire da loro, perchè penso che i rapporti di coppia si gestiscono nella coppia, e non accetterei a 50 anni che il mio matrimonio stesse in piedi perchè mamma e papà di lei (che ne ha 40 e ha fatto tutti i vaccini...) le fanno la ramanzina


----------



## ParmaLetale (26 Settembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> .
> Non parlavo di diritti, ma di bisogno di farlo e, soprattutto, del valore che si dà al trovare un'altra persona.  Per me, che sono separata, ricostruire la mia vita ha significato molto altro, mi incuriosisce sempre chi si separa pensando che la vita senza un altro/a sia una vita ancora da ricostruire, ecco tutto
> Certamente che da separati si può fare il cd "secondo giro ", che questo sia però il cuore del "rifarsi una vita " non corrisponde alla mia esperienza


Possiamo dire che è tutto molto soggettivo... io sono il primo a dire che è meglio soli che male accompagnati, ma come ho scritto sopra, visto che ho anche avuto la fortuna di vivere relazioni "belle", penso che sia meglio ancora essere accompagnati dalla persona "giusta". Sicuramente non dalla prima che capita


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Comunque non so se sono stati fatti studi specifici, ma una mia cara amica pediatra che segue 1000 famiglie in media da oltre 20 anni mi dice sempre che i bambini patiscono soprattutto in caso di situazioni ambigue... ad esempio, essendo molto attenti al linguaggio non verbale patiscono a stare in un ambiente con 2 genitori che "fingono" di andare d'accordo, magari pensando di fare il  loro bene, per non parlare di genitori che si guardano costantemente in cagnesco o peggio..... La cosa più importante con loro pertanto è la chiarezza dei ruoli e dei rapporti, sia fra i genitori naturali che con eventuali loro nuovi compagni
> 
> 
> Invece a me interesserebbe uno studio sull'impatto della "società contemporanea" (dove un matrimonio e una famiglia rischiano di sfasciarsi per 3 farfalle nello stomaco di qualcuno), su coloro che sono nati e cresciuti in famiglie "tradizionali" e "sane" come la mia (ma anche quella della mia ex) in cui mia madre e mio padre si vogliono bene sinceramente da quando ho memoria e hanno sempre superato insieme le difficoltà, che non sono state poche. A volte penso che io, essendo cresciuto con questo "modello", in effetti sono sempre stato emotivamente "debole" o "impreparato" ad affrontare le schifezze che ho visto in 30 anni e in diverse relazioni... e non lo dico assolutamente per fare polemica..


Che chiunque stia meglio fuori dai conflitti, piuttosto che essere oggetto di contesa è intuitivo.

Non sei tu impreparato, sono gli altri impreparati a ciò che è la realtà. Tutti immaturi ....alla ricerca della felicità.


----------



## Foglia (26 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Possiamo dire che è tutto molto soggettivo... io sono il primo a dire che è meglio soli che male accompagnati, ma come ho scritto sopra, visto che ho anche avuto la fortuna di vivere relazioni "belle", penso che sia meglio ancora essere accompagnati dalla persona "giusta". Sicuramente non dalla prima che capita


Questa te la quoto e....beato te 
Alla fine comunque, a parte le singole propensioni verso famiglie allargate oppure no (sinceramente non mi ci vedo nuovamente  "impegnata" in qualcosa di più che non sia ognuno a casa propria) la pensiamo abbastanza uguale. Un'altra persona è "accessoria" alla nostra vita, non certo che la vita si "ricostruisce" se è solo se si trovi Un'altra persona


----------



## ParmaLetale (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che chiunque stia meglio fuori dai conflitti, piuttosto che essere oggetto di contesa è intuitivo.


A me non parlavano tanto di conflitti o contese, quanto piuttosto di ambiguità, non credo sia la stessa cosa


----------



## ParmaLetale (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sei tu impreparato, sono gli altri impreparati a ciò che è la realtà. Tutti immaturi ....alla ricerca della felicità.


Intendevo impreparato nel senso che tendere ad un "modello" che non è più replicabile al giorno d'oggi se non in rarissimi casi, procura diversi mal di stomaco, mentre magari, se fin da piccolo fossi stato abituato a questa "liquidità", me ne sarei potuti risparmiare un po'


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> A me non parlavano tanto di conflitti o contese, quanto piuttosto di ambiguità, non credo sia la stessa cosa


La ambiguità è una forma di conflitto.


ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Intendevo impreparato nel senso che tendere ad un "modello" che non è più replicabile al giorno d'oggi se non in rarissimi casi, procura diversi mal di stomaco, mentre magari, se fin da piccolo fossi stato abituato a questa "liquidità", me ne sarei potuti risparmiare un po'


Invece io penso che la liquidità sia il male.
E la felicità che si persegue è solo emozione autoriferita.


----------



## ParmaLetale (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La ambiguità è una forma di conflitto.


Sempre? Non potrebbe a volte essere immaturità, inteso ad esempio come incapacità di chiudere veramente una relazione?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Sempre? Non potrebbe a volte essere immaturità, inteso ad esempio come incapacità di chiudere veramente una relazione?


Sempre conflitto è.


----------



## ParmaLetale (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece io penso che la liquidità sia il male.
> E la felicità che si persegue è solo emozione autoriferita.


Anch'io penso che la liquidità sia male, ma purtroppo è ciò che corrisponde di più allo stato di natura: alla specie non frega nulla dell'individuo, importa solo perpetuarsi e migliorarsi, per cui occorrono maschi _tendenzialmente_ dispensatori di seme e femmine _tendenzialmente_ il più possibile selettive alla ricerca del seme migliore possibile.. 2 cose che sono un tantino in conflitto con le relazioni a tempo indeterminato... spero di non essere bandito dicendo questo...

Io comunque ragionavo per assurdo, nel senso che paradossalmente, se ti abitui fin da piccolo a certe schifezze (a piccole dosi tanto da non rimanere traumatizzato, a mo' di vaccino...) magari da grande hai più anticorpi contro questo male rispetto a chi, come me, in confronto è come se fosse vissuto nella bambagia, e magari non vivi costantemente la delusione di non poter replicare un modello non più replicabile


----------



## spleen (26 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> *Anch'io penso che la liquidità sia male, ma purtroppo è ciò che corrisponde di più allo stato di natura: alla specie non frega nulla dell'individuo, importa solo perpetuarsi e migliorarsi, per cui occorrono maschi tendenzialmente dispensatori di seme e femmine tendenzialmente il più possibile selettive alla ricerca del seme migliore possibile.. 2 cose che sono un tantino in conflitto con le relazioni a tempo indeterminato... spero di non essere bandito dicendo questo...*


No, non sarai certo bandito   ma completerei col dire che le femmine della nostra specie cercano anche maschi a cui appoggiarsi per tirare su meglio possibile la prole, cure parentali insomma. (A termine di tempo o meno è oggetto di dibattito).
Non credo che tua moglie corrisponda al profilo tipo tuttavia...


----------



## ParmaLetale (26 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> No, non sarai certo bandito   ma completerei col dire che le femmine della nostra specie cercano anche maschi a cui appoggiarsi per tirare su meglio possibile la prole, cure parentali insomma. (A termine di tempo o meno è oggetto di dibattito).
> Non credo che tua moglie corrisponda al profilo tipo tuttavia...


MOLTO schematicamente diconsi maschi Beta-provider (dispensatori di cure parentali, estremamente utili, ma poco "eccitanti"), contrapposti ai maschi Alpha (quelli che non devono chiedere mai)... ovviamente poi c'è tutto uno "spettro" intermedio fra questi 2 estremi...

in USA dicono "Alpha fux, Beta bucks"... l'alpha tr... il beta paga... adesso mi fucilano...

Probabilmente io per mia moglie nel tempo ero diventato un beta a tutti gli effetti (o forse lo sono sempre stato in diversa misura dall'inizio), non che quell'altro fosse un alpha (visto il tipo e il profilo...), ma probabilmente per lei aveva quel qualcosa in più di me, provocante le farfalle nello stomaco....


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> 1)Anch'io penso che la liquidità sia male, ma purtroppo è ciò che corrisponde di più allo stato di natura: alla specie non frega nulla dell'individuo, importa solo perpetuarsi e migliorarsi, per cui occorrono maschi _tendenzialmente_ dispensatori di seme e femmine _tendenzialmente_ il più possibile selettive alla ricerca del seme migliore possibile.. 2 cose che sono un tantino in conflitto con le relazioni a tempo indeterminato... spero di non essere bandito dicendo questo...
> 
> 2) Io comunque ragionavo per assurdo, nel senso che paradossalmente, se ti abitui fin da piccolo a certe schifezze (a piccole dosi tanto da non rimanere traumatizzato, a mo' di vaccino...) magari da grande hai più anticorpi contro questo male rispetto a chi, come me, in confronto è come se fosse vissuto nella bambagia, e magari non vivi costantemente la delusione di non poter replicare un modello non più replicabile


Scusa, ma a certe banalità 1) non rispondo. 
2) allora abituiamoci alla instabilità?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> MOLTO schematicamente diconsi maschi Beta-provider (dispensatori di cure parentali, estremamente utili, ma poco "eccitanti"), contrapposti ai maschi Alpha (quelli che non devono chiedere mai)... ovviamente poi c'è tutto uno "spettro" intermedio fra questi 2 estremi...
> 
> in USA dicono "Alpha fux, Beta bucks"... l'alpha tr... il beta paga... adesso mi fucilano...
> 
> Probabilmente io per mia moglie nel tempo ero diventato un beta a tutti gli effetti (o forse lo sono sempre stato in diversa misura dall'inizio), non che quell'altro fosse un alpha (visto il tipo e il profilo...), ma probabilmente per lei aveva quel qualcosa in più di me, provocante le farfalle nello stomaco....


Sei Danny con nuovo nickname?
La generalizzazione sociale ti allontana da te stesso.


----------



## ParmaLetale (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vorrei uno studio sulle conseguenze psicologiche di perdere una figura o entrambe le figure fondamentali perché hanno scelto un’altra persona, che non è l’altro genitore.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Sempre conflitto è.


Non ho capito allora cosa si dovrebbe studiare... perchè scegliere un'altra persona dovrebbe comportare perdere una figura fondamentale o entrambe e quindi avere ripercussioni psicologiche?


----------



## Anatoly79 (26 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Qui ci sarebbe da aprire un altro capitolo... La famiglia di lei, come la mia, è una di quelle in cui i genitori stanno insieme da ragazzini volendosi ancora bene da sempre e affrontando insieme le difficoltà... Lei sicuramente terrebbe molto in considerazione la posizione dei suoi famigliari, ma proprio per questo so per certo che ha narrato loro una versione della faccenda alquanto alterata, sicuramente tenendoli all'oscuro della separazione legale almeno fino a qualche settimana fa. Credo che abbia raccontato loro qualcosa di simile a una mega litigata con conseguente periodo di "pausa" per giustificare l'avanti e indietro del bambino. Sicuramente si è ben guardata dal raccontare dell'altra persona che tra l'altro conoscono anche loro...
> 
> Poi io mi sono ben guardato da farmi sentire da loro, perchè penso che i rapporti di coppia si gestiscono nella coppia, e non accetterei a 50 anni che il mio matrimonio stesse in piedi perchè mamma e papà di lei (che ne ha 40 e ha fatto tutti i vaccini...) le fanno la ramanzina


Capisco perfettamente quello che dici e mi associo al tuo pensiero, so anche che la verità prima o poi viene a galla, ma c'è modo e modo....credo che aldilà delle posizioni che hai preso, giuste o sbagliate che siano (solo il tempo potrà dire), il fatto di raccontare la tua versione e mettere i fatti in chiaro quanto meno all'interno della cerchia familiare, credo che sia un'atto dovuto a te stesso, facendo vedere quello che sei e non quello che ti fanno apparire e che quello che sei lo supporti con i fatti, come già fai, e non con le parole. Ti Stimo.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Non ho capito allora cosa si dovrebbe studiare... perchè scegliere un'altra persona dovrebbe comportare perdere una figura fondamentale o entrambe e quindi avere ripercussioni psicologiche?


Io parlavo di ricerche sulle “famiglie allargate“ per vedere quali conseguenze potesse avere questa molteplicità di figure para genitoriali. Ma poi ho trovato la ricerca di Chiara Saraceno.


----------



## ParmaLetale (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei Danny con nuovo nickname?
> La generalizzazione sociale ti allontana da te stesso.


No, non sono Danny ed era solo un modo per vedere le cose da un altro punto di vista, non credo alle verità assolute


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> No, non sono Danny ed era solo un modo per vedere le cose da un altro punto di vista, non credo alle verità assolute


Appunto. Non cercare generalizzazioni.


----------



## ParmaLetale (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa, ma a certe banalità 1) non rispondo.
> 2) allora abituiamoci alla instabilità?


1) perchè dire che la liquidità corrisponde allo stato di natura è una banalità cui non si può rispondere? se dici che è una banalità confermi che è "vero", anche se banale

2) non è che ci dobbiamo abituare, ma prendere atto che purtroppo è più probabile che la stabilità... ammesso che la stabilità sia un valore aggiunto... la famiglia "patriarcale" è stabile? se si, è migliore in assoluto quanto stabile?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> 1) perchè dire che la liquidità corrisponde allo stato di natura è una banalità cui non si può rispondere? se dici che è una banalità confermi che è "vero", anche se banale
> 
> 2) non è che ci dobbiamo abituare, ma prendere atto che purtroppo è più probabile che la stabilità... ammesso che la stabilità sia un valore aggiunto... la famiglia "patriarcale" è stabile? se si, è migliore in assoluto quanto stabile?


1) lo stato di natura per gli esseri umani non esiste da migliaia di anni. Siamo animali culturali. 
La cultura non è una gabbia e, benché influenzi tutti, tutti siamo figli del nostro tempo, possiamo tenerne conto e scegliere se cambiarla. La società liquida di cui parla Bauman è un’altra cosa e non è certamente naturale.
Per cui ho già risposto troppo è troppo educatamente.
2) la stabilità è un valore per tutti e tanto più per chi ne ha bisogno come l’aria, i bambini che nulla sanno della realtà se non attraverso la mediazione degli adulti che devono dare riferimenti chiari e fermi.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2022)

“Zygmunt Bauman ha focalizzato la sua attenzione sul passaggio dalla modernità alla *postmodernità*, e le questioni etiche relative. Ha paragonato il concetto di modernità e postmodernità rispettivamente allo stato solido e *liquido* della società. Mentre nell’età moderna tutto era dato come una solida costruzione, ai nostri giorni, invece ogni aspetto della vita può venir rimodellato artificialmente. Dunque nulla ha contorni nitidi, definiti e fissati una volta per tutte. Ciò non può che influire sulle relazioni umane, divenute ormai precarie in quanto non ci si vuole sentire ingabbiati. Bauman sostiene che l’incertezza che attanaglia la società moderna deriva dalla trasformazione dei suoi protagonisti da produttori a *consumatori*. L’esclusione sociale elaborata da Bauman non si basa più sull’estraneità al sistema produttivo o sul non poter comprare l’essenziale, ma sul non poter comprare per sentirsi parte della modernità. Secondo Bauman il povero, nella vita liquida, cerca di standardizzarsi agli schemi comuni, ma si sente frustrato se non riesce a sentirsi come gli altri, cioè non sentirsi accettato nel Complesso di aspettative, culturalmente determinate, di cui è investito l’attore all’interno di una determinata interazione; definisce il punto di contatto tra individuale e sociale. Condiziona i modi di essere e di agire delle persone." Cioè si vuole essere accettati nel ruolo di consumatore. In tal modo, in una società che vive per il consumo, tutto si trasforma in merce, incluso l’essere umano.”








						Zygmunt Bauman: l'avvento della società liquida - Sociologicamente
					

Zygmunt Bauman ha focalizzato la sua attenzione sul passaggio dalla modernità alla postmodernità, utilizzando i concetti di società solida e liquida.




					sociologicamente.it


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> La domanda è: le persone cambiano o si rivelano?


La risposta la sai.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Quindi secondo me una persona può apparire in un certo modo in date circostanze, ad esempio quando incontra una persona nuova con cui vuole instaurare una relazione con la quale deve "farsi bello" , ma prima o poi il suo comportamento rientrerà nelle sue caratteristiche proprie, ovvero prima o poi o perché sgamata, si rivelerà...
> 
> Mi è venuto il mal di testa..


Ci sono determinate caratteristiche che non cambiano.
Possono affievolirsi e rimanere silenti ma non cambiano.
Chi, per mille motivi diversi, ha l'impulso a tradire prima o poi lo farà di nuovo, con modalità e stimoli probabilmente differenti ma l'approdo, alla fine, è sempre lo stesso.


----------



## spleen (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 1)* lo stato di natura per gli esseri umani non esiste da migliaia di anni. Siamo animali culturali.*
> La cultura non è una gabbia e, benché influenzi tutti, tutti siamo figli del nostro tempo, possiamo tenerne conto e scegliere se cambiarla. La società liquida di cui parla Bauman è un’altra cosa e non è certamente naturale.
> Per cui ho già risposto troppo è troppo educatamente.
> 2) la stabilità è un valore per tutti e tanto più per chi ne ha bisogno come l’aria, i bambini che nulla sanno della realtà se non attraverso la mediazione degli adulti che devono dare riferimenti chiari e fermi.


[/QUOTE]
.


----------



## spleen (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 1) lo stato di natura per gli esseri umani non esiste da migliaia di anni. Siamo animali culturali.
> La cultura non è una gabbia e, benché influenzi tutti, tutti siamo figli del nostro tempo, possiamo tenerne conto e scegliere se cambiarla. La società liquida di cui parla Bauman è un’altra cosa e non è certamente naturale.
> Per cui ho già risposto troppo è troppo educatamente.
> 2) la stabilità è un valore per tutti e tanto più per chi ne ha bisogno come l’aria, i bambini che nulla sanno della realtà se non attraverso la mediazione degli adulti che devono dare riferimenti chiari e fermi.


L'essere umano non è solo un archivio culturale. Nessun studio etologico sociologico e comportamentale serio ha mai negato la nostra animalità, con la quale dobbiamo fare i conti ogni giorno.
Pensi davvero di essere diversa da qualche tua collega pre neolitica?
Pensi che diecimila anni (una bazzecola dal punto di vista evolutivo) siano davvero sufficienti a distinguerti da lei?
Pensi davvero di incarnare quell'essere superiore senziente senza retaggio e senza istinti?
Se poi vogliamo tagliare le facili e stupide generalizzazioni mi trovi d'accordo.
Ma non sottovalutare mai il neanderthal che sopravvive in te.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Settembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> .
> Non parlavo di diritti, ma di bisogno di farlo e, soprattutto, del valore che si dà al trovare un'altra persona.  Per me, che sono separata, ricostruire la mia vita ha significato molto altro, mi incuriosisce sempre chi si separa pensando che la vita senza un altro/a sia una vita ancora da ricostruire, ecco tutto
> Certamente che da separati si può fare il cd "secondo giro ", che questo sia però il cuore del "rifarsi una vita " non corrisponde alla mia esperienza


Perché sei una che sa stare da sola, ed è un pregio.
La maggior parte non sono così


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> se ti abitui fin da piccolo a certe schifezze (a piccole dosi tanto da non rimanere traumatizzato, a mo' di vaccino...) magari da grande hai più anticorpi contro questo male rispetto a chi, come me, in confronto è come se fosse vissuto nella bambagia, e magari non vivi costantemente la delusione di non poter replicare un modello non più replicabile


Conosco - come tutti - molti figli di separati/divorziati.
E sono generalmente quelli col senso della famiglia più alto in assoluto, forse perché hanno visto cose che altri non hanno neanche immaginato.
Io credo, e spero, che mio figlio sia in grado, un domani, di annusare immediatamente il potenziale grado di conflittualità quando sceglierà la compagna della sua vita.
Gli esempi purtroppo per lui non gli mancano.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (26 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> MOLTO schematicamente diconsi maschi Beta-provider (dispensatori di cure parentali, estremamente utili, ma poco "eccitanti"), contrapposti ai maschi Alpha (quelli che non devono chiedere mai)... ovviamente poi c'è tutto uno "spettro" intermedio fra questi 2 estremi...
> 
> in USA dicono "Alpha fux, Beta bucks"... l'alpha tr... il beta paga... adesso mi fucilano...
> 
> Probabilmente io per mia moglie nel tempo ero diventato un beta a tutti gli effetti (o forse lo sono sempre stato in diversa misura dall'inizio), non che quell'altro fosse un alpha (visto il tipo e il profilo...), ma probabilmente per lei aveva quel qualcosa in più di me, provocante le farfalle nello stomaco....


Le farfalle nello stomaco ero provocate dal fatto che non fosse il marito, che lo poteva vedere nei ritagli di tempo, che vederlo era una trasgressione in quanto non era il marito ma era "l'altro". Credo che qualsiasi uomo fosse stato nella tua posizione (con lei) sarebbe stato percepito come beta. Proprio per il fatto che l'uomo che adatta alla posizione di marito e padre per lei, automaticamente assume l'etichetta di beta. Il fatto che lui non accetti questa posizione lo rende "Alfa".


----------



## ParmaLetale (26 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Le farfalle nello stomaco ero provocate dal fatto che non fosse il marito, che lo poteva vedere nei ritagli di tempo, che vederlo era una trasgressione in quanto non era il marito ma era "l'altro". Credo che qualsiasi uomo fosse stato nella tua posizione (con lei) sarebbe stato percepito come beta. Proprio per il fatto che l'uomo che adatta alla posizione di marito e padre per lei, automaticamente assume l'etichetta di beta. Il fatto che lui non accetti questa posizione lo rende "Alfa".


Si ma adesso il marito non c'è più, dunque lo può vedere quanto vuole, alla luce del sole e non è più una gran trasgressione...


----------



## ParmaLetale (26 Settembre 2022)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> Capisco perfettamente quello che dici e mi associo al tuo pensiero, so anche che la verità prima o poi viene a galla, ma c'è modo e modo....credo che aldilà delle posizioni che hai preso, giuste o sbagliate che siano (solo il tempo potrà dire), il fatto di raccontare la tua versione e mettere i fatti in chiaro quanto meno all'interno della cerchia familiare, credo che sia un'atto dovuto a te stesso, facendo vedere quello che sei e non quello che ti fanno apparire e che quello che sei lo supporti con i fatti, come già fai, e non con le parole. Ti Stimo.


Arriverà anche questo momento


----------



## ParmaLetale (26 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> L'essere umano non è solo un archivio culturale. Nessun studio etologico sociologico e comportamentale serio ha mai negato la nostra animalità, con la quale dobbiamo fare i conti ogni giorno.
> Pensi davvero di essere diversa da qualche tua collega pre neolitica?
> Pensi che diecimila anni (una bazzecola dal punto di vista evolutivo) siano davvero sufficienti a distinguerti da lei?
> Pensi davvero di incarnare quell'essere superiore senziente senza retaggio e senza istinti?
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> 1) lo stato di natura per gli esseri umani non esiste da migliaia di anni. Siamo animali culturali.
> La cultura non è una gabbia e, benché influenzi tutti, tutti siamo figli del nostro tempo, possiamo tenerne conto e scegliere se cambiarla. La società liquida di cui parla Bauman è un’altra cosa e non è certamente naturale.
> Per cui ho già risposto troppo è troppo educatamente.
> 2) la stabilità è un valore per tutti e tanto più per chi ne ha bisogno come l’aria, i bambini che nulla sanno della realtà se non attraverso la mediazione degli adulti che devono dare riferimenti chiari e fermi.


Come diceva il prof Alan Grant: "il tirannosauro il cibo _non_ l'accetta. Lui vuole cacciare. _Non si può sopprimere un istinto_ vecchio _di_ 65 _milioni di anni_"

Detto ciò, io non volevo offendere nessuno e mi spiace in caso, ma intendevo solo fare presente che c'è una differenza di istinto fra uomini e donne che la natura ha selezionato... Si può fare un esempio per dare l'idea... Se io mi iscrivo a Tinder o Meetic o quel che volete col mio profilo (con foto mie originali e descrizione sincera fatta come si deve), se io metto il like a 100 profili di donna otterrò si e no 4/5 like a mia volta, ovvero 4/5 match, ovvero la possibilità di conoscere 4/5 donne (che non vuol dire intrattenere senz'altro una relazione, va bene se riesco ad uscire con una per conoscerla)... Se io mi iscrivo con un profilo femminile fake (con foto di una donna di aspetto normalissimo, descrizione minima), senza fare nulla dopo pochi minuti avrò la casella intasata di notifiche di like di uomini che mi vorrebbero conoscere, avrei solo l'imbarazzo della scelta ... in questo senso dico che le donne _tendenzialmente _sono selettive... e ovviamente scelgono il meglio come farebbe chiunque in questa situazione... spero non sia nulla di offensivo... Aggiungo che in linea teorica potrebbe essere così anche per gli uomini, ma la possibilità di essere selettivi per un uomo è riservata ad una ristretta minoranza.. si può verificare facilmente con un po' di pazienza creando profili fake con foto di vario aspetto... poi ovvio ci sono le eccezioni come in tutte le cose, in questi casi si parla sempre in senso statistico / probabilistico, certamente non deterministico.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> L'essere umano non è solo un archivio culturale. Nessun studio etologico sociologico e comportamentale serio ha mai negato la nostra animalità, con la quale dobbiamo fare i conti ogni giorno.
> Pensi davvero di essere diversa da qualche tua collega pre neolitica?
> Pensi che diecimila anni (una bazzecola dal punto di vista evolutivo) siano davvero sufficienti a distinguerti da lei?
> Pensi davvero di incarnare quell'essere superiore senziente senza retaggio e senza istinti?
> ...


Il Neandertal sopravviverà in te  io sono sapiens sapiens. 
A parte le battute, una cosa sono gli istinti, altra cosa sono i costrutti culturali.
Altrimenti pisceremmo tutti per strada. Oppure diamo ragione agli stupratori che si comportano come anatre.
Tra l’altro gli istinti saltano fuori quando fanno comodo.


----------



## spleen (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il Neandertal sopravviverà in te  io sono sapiens sapiens.
> A parte le battute, una cosa sono gli istinti, altra cosa sono i costrutti culturali.
> Altrimenti pisceremmo tutti per strada. Oppure diamo ragione agli stupratori che si comportano come anatre.
> Tra l’altro gli istinti saltano fuori quando fanno comodo.











						Le impronte del signor Neanderthal. Come la scienza ricostruisce il passato e disegna il futuro - Giuseppe Remuzzi - Libro - Solferino -  | IBS
					

Le impronte del signor Neanderthal. Come la scienza ricostruisce il passato e disegna il futuro  è un libro di Giuseppe Remuzzi pubblicato da Solferino : acquista su IBS a 16.15€!




					www.ibs.it
				



A parte il fatto (non poco rilevante) che una modesta quantità di geni l'abbiamo tutti ereditata da questo nostro cugino, l'istinto non si esplica soltanto nel pisciare in strada (e comunque c'è gente della nostra specie che lo fa).

Il comportamento istintivo non è solo quello, il comportamento istintivo si esplica attraverso il "software" nascosto che controlla il nostro cervello, i nostri bisogni, le nostre emozioni.
Questo non significa che noi ci si comporta solo istintivamente, sarebbe ridicolo pensarlo, ma d'altro canto non è nemmeno esatto pensare di essere solo animali culturali, una etologia umana esiste, eccome.
Il nostro comportamento è esposto e filtrato regolarmente dal recondito retaggio insito nel fatto di essere in definitiva una specie di primati.
Già da Darwin e  Freud è ben chiaro.
Possiamo pensare di essere quello che vogliamo, ultimamente poi ci hanno fatto pensare di essere dei semidei.
Non lo siamo.


----------



## ParmaLetale (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il Neandertal sopravviverà in te  io sono sapiens sapiens.
> A parte le battute, una cosa sono gli istinti, altra cosa sono i costrutti culturali.
> Altrimenti pisceremmo tutti per strada. Oppure diamo ragione agli stupratori che si comportano come anatre.
> Tra l’altro gli istinti saltano fuori quando fanno comodo.


Si può dire che nonostante i costrutti culturali sopravvive anche l'istinto?... E che il comportamento è frutto di entrambi, magari un 90% dipende dai costrutti culturali, altrimenti pisceremmo tutti per strada, ma c'è un residuo ancora legato all'istinto?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Le impronte del signor Neanderthal. Come la scienza ricostruisce il passato e disegna il futuro - Giuseppe Remuzzi - Libro - Solferino -  | IBS
> 
> 
> Le impronte del signor Neanderthal. Come la scienza ricostruisce il passato e disegna il futuro  è un libro di Giuseppe Remuzzi pubblicato da Solferino : acquista su IBS a 16.15€!
> ...


Ma questo non c’entra niente con la banalità del maschio che deve spargere il seme e della femmina che deve scegliere il maschio alfa.
Queste sono semplificazioni che non aiutano nessuno a comprendere la realtà che vive.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Si può dire che nonostante i costrutti culturali sopravvive anche l'istinto?... E che il comportamento è frutto di entrambi, magari un 90% dipende dai costrutti culturali, altrimenti pisceremmo tutti per strada, ma c'è un residuo ancora legato all'istinto?


Ho appena risposto a spleen. 
Queste spiegazioni allontanano dall’analisi dei casi specifici.


----------



## ParmaLetale (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questo non c’entra niente con la banalità del maschio che deve spargere il seme e della femmina che deve scegliere il maschio alfa.
> Queste sono semplificazioni che non aiutano nessuno a comprendere la realtà che vive.


Io non ho detto che la femmina DEVE scegliere il maschio Alpha, ne' che il maschio DEVE spargere il seme. E non mi permetto di giudicare il pensiero di nessuno etichettandolo come banale ecc


----------



## spleen (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questo non c’entra niente con la banalità del maschio che deve spargere il seme e della femmina che deve scegliere il maschio alfa.
> *Queste sono semplificazioni* che non aiutano nessuno a comprendere la realtà che vive.


Io  l'ho anche detto eh.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che la femmina DEVE scegliere il maschio Alpha, ne' che il maschio DEVE spargere il seme. E non mi permetto di giudicare il pensiero di nessuno etichettandolo come banale ecc


Io mi permetto.


----------



## ParmaLetale (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi permetto.


Allora prima di giudicare almeno leggi bene


----------



## Nonècomecredi (26 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Allora prima di giudicare almeno leggi bene


Ma alpha e beta è relativo. Un uomo centrato, corretto, che si assume le sue responsabilità per me è alpha, in fondo è l'uomo che incarna il desiderio di molte donne, ed infatti sarà ambito. Poi però una donna deve anche saperselo tenere un uomo così...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Ma alpha e beta è relativo. Un uomo centrato, corretto, che si assume le sue responsabilità per me è alpha, in fondo è l'uomo che incarna il desiderio di molte donne, ed infatti sarà ambito. Poi però una donna deve anche saperselo tenere un uomo così...


Ci sono termini che svelano un modo di pensare.
La definizione di maschio alfa, come se si parlasse di branchi di animali, fa riferimento a un pensiero con cui non ci si può confrontare.
Io non sono mai stata femmina che scegliesse il maschio dominante (gli altri maschi e le femmine) da cui farsi fecondare, neppure virtualmente, vivendo questo come una scelta valorizzante. Poi l’idea che la donna debba essere in grado di tenerselo, faceva ridere anche mia nonna e, fortunatamente, i miei nonni. 
Una visione di questo tipo delle relazioni mi ripugna.


----------



## ParmaLetale (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono termini che svelano un modo di pensare.
> La definizione di maschio alfa, come se si parlasse di branchi di animali, fa riferimento a un pensiero con cui non ci si può confrontare.
> Io non sono mai stata femmina che scegliesse il maschio dominante (gli altri maschi e le femmine) da cui farsi fecondare, neppure virtualmente, vivendo questo come una scelta valorizzante. Poi l’idea che la donna debba essere in grado di tenerselo, faceva ridere anche mia nonna e, fortunatamente, i miei nonni.
> Una visione di questo tipo delle relazioni mi ripugna.


Mi spiace ma non hai capito nulla di quello che intendevo dire, ecco perché non ci si può confrontare


----------



## ParmaLetale (26 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma non hai capito nulla di quello che intendevo dire, ecco perché non ci si può confrontare


Io sto parlando di mele tu di zucchine, non ci capiamo


----------



## omicron (26 Settembre 2022)

Uno con me si è definito maschio alfa
Poi ho scoperto che si traveste da donna e si fa inchiappettare di gusto


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Uno con me si è definito maschio alfa
> Poi ho scoperto che si traveste da donna e si fa inchiappettare di gusto


Per me è come discutere su chi è più ariano.
Non mi interessa.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Uno con me si è definito maschio alfa
> Poi ho scoperto che si traveste da donna e si fa inchiappettare di gusto


Tu ne hai conosciuti di strani....


----------



## omicron (26 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Tu ne hai conosciuti di strani....


Appena un po’


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Appena un po’


Meno male che abitiamo lontane e abbiamo qualche anno di differenza...altrimenti sarebbero stati gli stessi
Però quello che si faceva inchiappettare mi manca
Ma sono convinta che con un po' di impegno lo posso anche trovare


----------



## omicron (26 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Meno male che abitiamo lontane e abbiamo qualche anno di differenza...altrimenti sarebbero stati gli stessi
> Però quello che si faceva inchiappettare mi manca
> Ma sono convinta che con un po' di impegno lo posso anche trovare


Veramente ne ho conosciuti due che a una certa avevano capito che aveva altri gusti, però uno non si spacciava per maschio alfa


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Veramente ne ho conosciuti due che a una certa avevano capito che aveva altri gusti, però uno non si spacciava per maschio alfa


Cazzo allora sei tu che li destabilizzi...
Vedi che usare troppo la mascella ha delle conseguenze...sugli altri?


----------



## omicron (26 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cazzo allora sei tu che li destabilizzi...
> Vedi che usare troppo la mascella ha delle conseguenze...sugli altri?


 ma no
Mica li ho mai incontrati 
Sono conoscenze virtuali 
Tra l’altro entrambi campani


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma no
> Mica li ho mai incontrati
> Sono conoscenze virtuali
> Tra l’altro entrambi campani


Sei un ...danno...virtuale...


----------



## omicron (26 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sei un ...danno...virtuale...


no no
Sono un danno reale 
Però stavolta non era colpa mia


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no no
> Sono un danno reale
> Però stavolta non era colpa mia


E allora???
Virtuale reale???
Già sono stordita di mio...
Così non capisco più un cazz


----------



## omicron (26 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E allora???
> Virtuale reale???
> Già sono stordita di mio...
> Così non capisco più un cazz


I danni li faccio nel reale 
Nel virtuale non credo di averne mai fatte 
Anzi
Stavo anche lì a leggere  i racconti delle loro performance


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> I danni li faccio nel reale
> Nel virtuale non credo di averne mai fatte
> Anzi
> Stavo anche lì a leggere  i racconti delle loro performance


Ahhh behhh...
Io li faccio anche nel virtuale...
Ma non è colpa mia
Sono troppo impulsiva...
Ho il vaffan...in bocca


----------



## omicron (26 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ahhh behhh...
> Io li faccio anche nel virtuale...
> Ma non è colpa mia
> Sono troppo impulsiva...
> Ho il vaffan...in bocca


Ah ma quello pure io
Ma i vaffa non sono danni  sono dovuti


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah ma quello pure io
> Ma i vaffa non sono danni  sono dovuti


Si soprattutto a qualcuno


----------



## Nonècomecredi (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono termini che svelano un modo di pensare.
> La definizione di maschio alfa, come se si parlasse di branchi di animali, fa riferimento a un pensiero con cui non ci si può confrontare.
> Io non sono mai stata femmina che scegliesse il maschio dominante (gli altri maschi e le femmine) da cui farsi fecondare, neppure virtualmente, vivendo questo come una scelta valorizzante. Poi l’idea che la donna debba essere in grado di tenerselo, faceva ridere anche mia nonna e, fortunatamente, i miei nonni.
> Una visione di questo tipo delle relazioni mi ripugna.


E' una cosa inconscia, quando si parla di questo si parla di aspetti istintivi. E' chiaro che nessuno va in giro con una check list per verificare se il partner è alfa o meno. Sono aspetti "nascosti" nel nostro modo di pensare. Proviamo a rovesciare le cose, ti riporto un esempio al femminile. Secondo te ad una uomo, una che va deliberatamente con tutti se la sposerebbe? Mediamente la risposta è no. Secondo te perché no?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> E' una cosa inconscia, quando si parla di questo si parla di aspetti istintivi. E' chiaro che nessuno va in giro con una check list per verificare se il partner è alfa o meno. Sono aspetti "nascosti" nel nostro modo di pensare. Proviamo a rovesciare le cose, ti riporto un esempio al femminile. Secondo te ad una uomo, una che va deliberatamente con tutti se la sposerebbe? Mediamente la risposta è no. Secondo te perché no?


Ma per sapere che va con tutti?
Ti fidi del giudizio nazionale popolare o le hai messo un conta cazzi sulla figa?
No perché lo vorrei capire...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> E' una cosa inconscia, quando si parla di questo si parla di aspetti istintivi. E' chiaro che nessuno va in giro con una check list per verificare se il partner è alfa o meno. Sono aspetti "nascosti" nel nostro modo di pensare. Proviamo a rovesciare le cose, ti riporto un esempio al femminile. Secondo te ad una uomo, una che va deliberatamente con tutti se la sposerebbe? Mediamente la risposta è no. Secondo te perché no?


Si faccia una domanda e si dia una risposta.


----------



## spleen (27 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono termini che svelano un modo di pensare.
> La definizione di maschio alfa, come se si parlasse di branchi di animali, fa riferimento a un pensiero con cui non ci si può confrontare.
> Io non sono mai stata femmina che scegliesse il maschio dominante (gli altri maschi e le femmine) da cui farsi fecondare, neppure virtualmente, vivendo questo come una scelta valorizzante. Poi l’idea che la donna debba essere in grado di tenerselo, faceva ridere anche mia nonna e, fortunatamente, i miei nonni.
> Una visione di questo tipo delle relazioni mi ripugna.


Nondimeno ritengo che quando ti sei messa con tuo marito lo ritenessi all'epoca una persona affidabile e meritevole della fiducia necessaria per formare una famiglia ed allevare dei figli.
Non credo che lo avresti accettato scoprendo fosse un seriale.
Qua alfa e beta non centrano. L'istinto della maggioranza delle persone, uomini e donne, è quello di cercare di formare delle coppie stabili.
Cosa necessaria per natura nel riuscire ad allevare dei figli.
Ecco perchè dico che il nostro istinto è rilevante. E' qualcosa che sta al di sopra della pretesa rilevanza della socialità. La socialità (le socialità) sono in fondo la risposta, differente da posto a posto, alla sopravvivenza del genere umano.

Sul fatto di chi troviamo attraente o meno sono state spese montagne di studi antropologici, alcuni dei quali, abbastanza credibili riportano a una sorta di istintività di fondo, nella quale l'aspetto fisico e comportamentale ha un ruolo importante, è inutile negarlo, ci sono persone che istintivamente ci piacciono, altre meno.
E' poi chiaro che tutto viene filtrato a livello culturale, ma non possiamo nè negare nè sottovalutare questi aspetti.
Parlare di alfa e beta non spiega di certo i casi specifici, le generalizzazioni sono fuorvianti sempre, chiedersi dei motivi del comportamento altrui tenendo conto anche di questi aspetti è un completamento del ragionamento che si può fare.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Nondimeno ritengo che quando ti sei messa con tuo marito lo ritenessi all'epoca una persona affidabile e meritevole della fiducia necessaria per formare una famiglia ed allevare dei figli.
> Non credo che lo avresti accettato scoprendo fosse un seriale.
> Qua alfa e beta non centrano. L'istinto della maggioranza delle persone  uomini e donne è quello di cercare di formare delle coppie stabili.
> Cosa necessaria per natura nel riuscire ad allevare dei figli.
> ...


Appunto alfa c’entra nulla.
Non pensavo che fosse una brava persona, lo era.
Diciamo che il fatto che sapesse usare il congiuntivo e che non sparasse cazzate a raffica erano parte del suo fascino.


----------



## spleen (27 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto alfa c’entra nulla.
> Non pensavo che fosse una brava persona, lo era.
> Diciamo che il fatto che sapesse usare il congiuntivo e che non sparasse cazzate a raffica erano parte del suo fascino.


Non intendevo denigrarlo ai tuoi occhi. Sia chiaro.
Non hai però risposto alla domanda, se tu avessi saputo, lo avresti sposato?
Se si perchè, se no perchè?

Eri stata tu a intavolare il ragionamento sulla scavolini un tempo...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Non intendevo denigrarlo ai tuoi occhi. Sia chiaro.
> Non hai però risposto alla domanda, se tu avessi saputo, lo avresti sposato?
> Se si perchè, se no perchè?
> 
> Eri stata tu a intavolare il ragionamento sulla scavolini un tempo...


Ma non lo sapeva nemmeno lui!
Conoscevo le frustrazioni che aveva e che ho cercato di colmare. Purtroppo la sventurata ci riuscì


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Uno con me si è definito maschio alfa
> Poi ho scoperto che si traveste da donna e si fa inchiappettare di gusto


Non voglio sapere come lo hai scoperto...


----------



## spleen (27 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non lo sapeva nemmeno lui!
> Conoscevo le frustrazioni che aveva e che ho cercato di colmare. Purtroppo la sventurata ci riuscì


Ho capito, non vuoi rispondere. La mia era una domanda ipotetica ma precisa.


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> E' una cosa inconscia, quando si parla di questo si parla di aspetti istintivi. E' chiaro che nessuno va in giro con una check list per verificare se il partner è alfa o meno. Sono aspetti "nascosti" nel nostro modo di pensare. Proviamo a rovesciare le cose, ti riporto un esempio al femminile. Secondo te ad una uomo, una che va deliberatamente con tutti se la sposerebbe? Mediamente la risposta è no. Secondo te perché no?


Il problema è ragionare con chi confonde Alpha con Ariano, e pensa che chi espone solo un punto di vista (altrui tra altro) sia una specie di nazistoide


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho capito, non vuoi rispondere. La mia era una domanda ipotetica ma precisa.


Mi sembra ovvio che non avrei sposato un seriale. Visto che l’ho mollato subito.
Ma non lo era. 
Non so cosa dovrei rispondere.


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non voglio sapere come lo hai scoperto...


ma me lo ha detto lui  era in vena di confidenze, mi fece vedere la foto di una gnoccona e mi disse che era lui travestito da donna, io così


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Il problema è ragionare con chi confonde Alpha con Ariano, e pensa che chi espone solo un punto di vista (altrui tra altro) sia una specie di nazistoide


Non hai capito niente.
Ho detto che una classificazione degli uomini tra alfa e non alfa è inconsistente tale quale una distinzione tra ariani e no.
Ovvero un criterio di classificazione basato sul nulla.


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Nondimeno ritengo che quando ti sei messa con tuo marito lo ritenessi all'epoca una persona affidabile e meritevole della fiducia necessaria per formare una famiglia ed allevare dei figli.
> Non credo che lo avresti accettato scoprendo fosse un seriale.
> Qua alfa e beta non centrano. L'istinto della maggioranza delle persone, uomini e donne, è quello di cercare di formare delle coppie stabili.
> Cosa necessaria per natura nel riuscire ad allevare dei figli.
> ...


*Teoria dell'investimento parentale*
La teoria dell'investimento parentale di Robert Trivers prevede che il sesso che investe maggiormente nell'allattamento, nella cura e protezione della prole sarà più discriminante nella scelta del compagno, e che il sesso che investe meno nella prole combatterà per trovare compagni dell'altro sesso ad alto investimento che proprio per questa ragione saranno una risorsa limitata (Principio di Bateman).[10] Le differenze tra i sessi per quanto riguarda l'investimento parentale dunque sono importanti nel determinare la forza della selezione sessuale.

L'investimento parentale, come definito da Trivers nel 1972[8] è l'investimento nella prole del genitore che aumenta le possibilità dei figli di sopravvivere e quindi il successo riproduttivo a scapito della capacità del genitore di investire in altra prole. Un grande investimento dei genitori in gran parte diminuisce le possibilità dei genitori di investire in altri figli. L'investimento dei genitori può essere suddiviso in due categorie principali: investimenti di accoppiamento e investimenti di allevamento. L'investimento di accoppiamento consiste nell'atto sessuale e nelle cellule sessuali investite. L'investimento di allevamento è il tempo e l'energia spesa per allevare la prole dopo il concepimento. L'investimento dei genitori delle donne in entrambi gli sforzi di accoppiamento e allevamento supera di gran lunga quello del maschio. In termini di cellule sessuali (cellule uovo e spermatozoi), l'investimento della femmina è molto più grande, mentre i maschi producono migliaia di spermatozoi che vengono forniti ad un ritmo di dodici milioni l'ora[11], le donne hanno una fornitura fissa di circa 400 ovuli. Inoltre, gli atti di fecondazione e di gestazione avvengono nelle donne, che rispetto all'investimento del maschio di una sola cellula è nettamente superiore. Infine, ogni rapporto sessuale potrebbe comportare un impegno di nove mesi o più, come la gestazione e l'atto dell'allattamento al seno per la donna.

Dalla teoria di Trivers dell'investimento parentale seguono diverse implicazioni. La prima è che le donne sono spesso, ma non sempre, il sesso che investe di più. Il fatto che siano il sesso di investimento maggiore ha significato che l'evoluzione ha favorito le donne che sono più selettive rispetto ai loro compagni, per garantire che il rapporto non comporti costi inutili. La terza implicazione è che, poiché le donne investono di più e sono essenziali per il successo riproduttivo della loro prole, rappresentano una risorsa preziosa per gli uomini; di conseguenza, i maschi spesso competono per l'accesso sessuale ad esse.

Non è tratto dal "Mein kampf", è solo un punto di vista...


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai capito niente.
> Ho detto che una classificazione degli uomini tra alfa e non alfa è inconsistente tale quale una distinzione tra ariani e no.
> Ovvero un criterio di classificazione basato sul nulla.


Io ho capito che tu sei molto svelta ad etichettare per non confrontarti nel merito


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> *Teoria dell'investimento parentale*
> La teoria dell'investimento parentale di Robert Trivers prevede che il sesso che investe maggiormente nell'allattamento, nella cura e protezione della prole sarà più discriminante nella scelta del compagno, e che il sesso che investe meno nella prole combatterà per trovare compagni dell'altro sesso ad alto investimento che proprio per questa ragione saranno una risorsa limitata (Principio di Bateman).[10] Le differenze tra i sessi per quanto riguarda l'investimento parentale dunque sono importanti nel determinare la forza della selezione sessuale.
> 
> L'investimento parentale, come definito da Trivers nel 1972[8] è l'investimento nella prole del genitore che aumenta le possibilità dei figli di sopravvivere e quindi il successo riproduttivo a scapito della capacità del genitore di investire in altra prole. Un grande investimento dei genitori in gran parte diminuisce le possibilità dei genitori di investire in altri figli. L'investimento dei genitori può essere suddiviso in due categorie principali: investimenti di accoppiamento e investimenti di allevamento. L'investimento di accoppiamento consiste nell'atto sessuale e nelle cellule sessuali investite. L'investimento di allevamento è il tempo e l'energia spesa per allevare la prole dopo il concepimento. L'investimento dei genitori delle donne in entrambi gli sforzi di accoppiamento e allevamento supera di gran lunga quello del maschio. In termini di cellule sessuali (cellule uovo e spermatozoi), l'investimento della femmina è molto più grande, mentre i maschi producono migliaia di spermatozoi che vengono forniti ad un ritmo di dodici milioni l'ora[11], le donne hanno una fornitura fissa di circa 400 ovuli. Inoltre, gli atti di fecondazione e di gestazione avvengono nelle donne, che rispetto all'investimento del maschio di una sola cellula è nettamente superiore. Infine, ogni rapporto sessuale potrebbe comportare un impegno di nove mesi o più, come la gestazione e l'atto dell'allattamento al seno per la donna.
> ...


Questo è intuitivo.
Ma non c’entra nulla con il capobranco.


----------



## spleen (27 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Mi sembra ovvio che non avrei sposato un seriale. *Visto che l’ho mollato subito.
> Ma non lo era.
> Non so cosa dovrei rispondere.


Ecco adesso hai risposto.  
L'affidabilità che cercavi non ha un aspetto esclusivamente sociologico ma anche istintivo ed etologico.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Io ho capito che tu sei molto svelta ad etichettare per non confrontarti nel merito


Sei tu che hai voluto richiamare una teoria del maschio alfa (tra l’altro tu saresti alfa, visto che sei stato tradito?) per non mi è chiaro quale “mal comune“ rassicurante.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ecco adesso hai risposto.
> L'affidabilità che cercavi non ha un aspetto esclusivamente sociologico ma anche istintivo ed etologico.


Ma tu come hai scelto tua moglie?


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei tu che hai voluto richiamare una teoria del maschio alfa (tra l’altro tu saresti alfa, visto che sei stato tradito?) per non mi è chiaro quale “mal comune“ rassicurante.


no lui ha scritto (se ho capito bene), che la moglie lo considerava un bancomat e poi lo ha tradito con quello che considerava alfa perchè tanto aveva la sicurezza a casa


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei tu che hai voluto richiamare una teoria del maschio alfa (tra l’altro tu saresti alfa, visto che sei stato tradito?) per non mi è chiaro quale “mal comune“ rassicurante.


Richiamare una "teoria" (tra l'altro per rispondere a un messaggio di @spleen) NON vuol dire sposarne le idee, possiamo concordare su questo?... e se proprio dovessi etichettare me stesso nella mia vicenda secondo tale "teoria", io sarei il beta, non certo l'alpha... solo che a volte anche i beta nel loro piccolo s'incazzano..

ah, e ammesso che questa "teoria" avesse un fondamento, sarebbe tutto meno che un mal comune mezzo gaudio...


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è intuitivo.
> Ma non c’entra nulla con il capobranco.


Se è intuitivo allora ammetti che le donne sono più selettive più degli uomini?


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

è un difetto non accontentarsi?


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma me lo ha detto lui  era in vena di confidenze, mi fece vedere la foto di una gnoccona e mi disse che era lui travestito da donna, io così


Ma drag queen o solo travestimento?


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ma drag queen o solo travestimento?


no no, si travestiva e basta, poi andava nei locali a farsi abbordare


----------



## spleen (27 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu come hai scelto tua moglie?


Mi ha scelto lei...


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> è un difetto non accontentarsi?


Assolutamente no, chiunque potendo scegliere ha tutto il diritto di non accontentarsi

Magari potrebbe essere un problema se sei in una relazione "stabile", ma continui a chiederti "mi sarò accontentata/o? Avrò scelto il "meglio" che potevo?" e non vivi appieno la relazione.. a volte capita, come capita di incontrare colui che sembra "meglio" di quello che avevi e si rischia il danno...


----------



## spleen (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Richiamare una "teoria" (tra l'altro per rispondere a un messaggio di @spleen) NON vuol dire sposarne le idee, possiamo concordare su questo?... e se proprio dovessi etichettare me stesso nella mia vicenda secondo tale "teoria", io sarei il beta, non certo l'alpha... solo che a volte anche i beta nel loro piccolo s'incazzano..
> 
> ah, e ammesso che questa "teoria" avesse un fondamento, sarebbe tutto meno che un mal comune mezzo gaudio...


E una teoria conosciuta e ampiamente condivisa. Ovviamente ha del vero, tenendo conto altrettanto ovviamente che il tutto è fortemente filtrato dalla socialità che storicamente si è sviluppata.


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, chiunque potendo scegliere ha tutto il diritto di non accontentarsi
> 
> Magari potrebbe essere un problema se sei in una relazione "stabile", ma continui a chiederti "mi sarò accontentata/o? Avrò scelto il "meglio" che potevo?" e non vivi appieno la relazione.. a volte capita, come capita di incontrare colui che sembra "meglio" di quello che avevi e si rischia il danno...


che vorrebbe dire "potendo scegliere"?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Richiamare una "teoria" (tra l'altro per rispondere a un messaggio di @spleen) NON vuol dire sposarne le idee, possiamo concordare su questo?... e se proprio dovessi etichettare me stesso nella mia vicenda secondo tale "teoria", io sarei il beta, non certo l'alpha... solo che a volte anche i beta nel loro piccolo s'incazzano..
> 
> ah, e ammesso che questa "teoria" avesse un fondamento, sarebbe tutto meno che un mal comune mezzo gaudio...


Appunto.
Cosa (ti) spiega, cosa ti aiuta a capire?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Se è intuitivo allora ammetti che le donne sono più selettive più degli uomini?


Lo sanno già all’asilo.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi ha scelto lei...


Perché sei alfa?


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> che vorrebbe dire "potendo scegliere"?


Che se non hai alternative, o mangi la minestra o salti la finestra, o prendi quello che passa il convento


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Che se non hai alternative, o mangi la minestra o salti la finestra, o prendi quello che passa il convento


piuttosto sto da sola
invece molti non sanno stare soli e  si accontentano di quello che passa il convento


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> piuttosto sto da sola
> invece molti non sanno stare soli e  si accontentano di quello che passa il convento


Sono pienamente d'accordo


----------



## spleen (27 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché sei alfa?


Stasera glielo chiedo.


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Sono pienamente d'accordo


e allora perché  le donne selettive non ti piacciono?


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché sei alfa?


perché quello passava il convento       



p.s. si scherza


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e allora perché  le donne selettive non ti piacciono?


Ti rispondo se mi fai copia/incolla di dove l'ho scritto


----------



## Nonècomecredi (27 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma per sapere che va con tutti?
> Ti fidi del giudizio nazionale popolare o le hai messo un conta cazzi sulla figa?
> No perché lo vorrei capire...


Tu dici che non esistono persone così? Magari in una città non troppo grande si sà


----------



## Nonècomecredi (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Il problema è ragionare con chi confonde Alpha con Ariano, e pensa che chi espone solo un punto di vista (altrui tra altro) sia una specie di nazistoide


Si infatti è quello che sistematicamente accade sotto i miei post. Ogni volta che espongo una possibilità mi si dice che non è corretta perché non tutti sono così. *Ma il fatto che non tutti siano così non significa che non ci sia gente così.*..E vabbè...


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Ti rispondo se mi fai copia/incolla di dove l'ho scritto


lo hai scritto come se fosse un difetto, infatti ti avevo chiesto, qualche post fa, cosa ci fosse di male


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Tu dici che non esistono persone così? Magari in una città non troppo grande si sà


Ehhh...il pettegolezzo della zia 90enne che ha visto la ragazza uscire di casa con la mini troppo mini ..puttana subito
Chissà quanti cazzo che ha preso


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Cosa (ti) spiega, cosa ti aiuta a capire?


Ammesso e non concesso che sia attendibile, spiegherebbe parte del comportamento della mia ex... e forse anche del mio, ma è solo un punto di vista diverso


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ehhh...il pettegolezzo della zia 90enne che ha visto la ragazza uscire di casa con la mini troppo mini ..puttana subito
> Chissà quanti cazzo che ha preso


la mia vicina di casa aveva la sfortuna di dormire in camera con sua nonna, quando andava in discoteca e tornava tardi la nonna accendeva la luce e le chiedeva "quanto hai guadagnato?"  da notare che la nipote era fidanzata ed è tutt'ora sposata col ragazzo col quale si era fidanzata a 15 anni ma se sentivi sua nonna era una zoccola


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lo hai scritto come se fosse un difetto, infatti ti avevo chiesto, qualche post fa, cosa ci fosse di male


Questo lo hai dedotto tu, io mi sono limitato a riportare un fatto naturale, senza giudicare


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Ammesso e non concesso che sia attendibile, spiegherebbe parte del comportamento della mia ex... e forse anche del mio, ma è solo un punto di vista diverso


Spiega che in qualche modo per qualche aspetto tu ti consideri meno dell’amante di tua moglie.


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Questo lo hai dedotto tu, io mi sono limitato a riportare un fatto naturale, senza giudicare


ti sto facendo delle domande non affermazioni, quindi non ho dedotto nulla, se non vuoi o non sai rispondere non importa


----------



## Nonècomecredi (27 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ehhh...il pettegolezzo della zia 90enne che ha visto la ragazza uscire di casa con la mini troppo mini ..puttana subito
> Chissà quanti cazzo che ha preso


Vabbè... se la metti così è impossibile ragionare. Però almeno sei d'accordo sul fatto che esistano persone così, o neghi anche questo?


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Si infatti è quello che sistematicamente accade sotto i miei post. Ogni volta che espongo una possibilità mi si dice che non è corretta perché non tutti sono così. *Ma il fatto che non tutti siano così non significa che non ci sia gente così.*..E vabbè...


Perchè pensano che le scienze umane siano una scienza esatta come la matematica


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ti sto facendo delle domande non affermazioni, quindi non ho dedotto nulla, se non vuoi o non sai rispondere non importa


Ti rispondo che per me non c'è nulla di male, è un fatto naturale


----------



## Nonècomecredi (27 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Meno male che abitiamo lontane e abbiamo qualche anno di differenza...altrimenti sarebbero stati gli stessi
> Però quello che si faceva inchiappettare mi manca
> Ma sono convinta che con un po' di impegno lo posso anche trovare


Non sarà mica che anche questo è un pettegolezzo della zia di 90 anni?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Non sarà mica che anche questo è un pettegolezzo della zia di 90 anni?



No è un dato di fatto


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Non sarà mica che anche questo è un pettegolezzo della zia di 90 anni?


no non è un pettegolezzo, sono persone che ne hanno parlato con me ma non tutti sanno di questa doppia vita


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spiega che in qualche modo per qualche aspetto tu ti consideri meno dell’amante di tua moglie.


Diciamo lei ha stabilito una gerarchia fra noi 2 che poi ha rispettato col suo comportamento: posta da me di fronte alla scelta "o proseguiamo insieme solo io e te o ci separiamo" non ha avuto dubbi, e in più ha pure dichiarato (vedi il suo primo messaggio che ho riportato) che se non ha fatto prima una scelta di sua iniziativa era per "tutelare" nostro figlio, cosa cui io non credo, ma queste sono le sue parole...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Diciamo lei ha stabilito una gerarchia fra noi 2 che poi ha rispettato col suo comportamento: posta da me di fronte alla scelta "o proseguiamo insieme solo io e te o ci separiamo" non ha avuto dubbi, e in più ha pure dichiarato (vedi il suo primo messaggio che ho riportato) che se non ha fatto prima una scelta di sua iniziativa era per "tutelare" nostro figlio, cosa cui io credo, ma queste sono le sue parole...


Ma tu ti riconosci in questa “gerarchia“?
In cosa ti senti diverso?


----------



## spleen (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Diciamo lei ha stabilito una gerarchia fra noi 2 che poi ha rispettato col suo comportamento: posta da me di fronte alla scelta "o proseguiamo insieme solo io e te o ci separiamo" non ha avuto dubbi, e in più ha pure dichiarato (vedi il suo primo messaggio che ho riportato) che se non ha fatto prima una scelta di sua iniziativa era per "tutelare" nostro figlio, cosa cui io credo, ma queste sono le sue parole...


E' tuttavia una classifica tutta sua. Non corrisponde a valori assoluti.
Un'altra donna magari avrebbe fatto altrimenti.
Capisco che ci si senta sminuiti nella propria importanza perchè amavi lei, ma purtroppo così è la vita.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no non è un pettegolezzo, sono persone che ne hanno parlato con me ma non tutti sanno di questa doppia vita


Ecco, questo dimostra che nella vita tutto è possibile, quindi non c'è bisogno di mettere il "conta cazzi" a tutte le donne per sapere che c'è ne sono alcune che si godono la vita, cambiando uomini senza troppi problemi e troppe complicazioni. Così come non c'è bisogno di testimonianze per sapere che ci sono uomini che hanno la doppia vita: da un lato appaiono come "maschi" alfa, dall'altro adorano travestirsi e farsi inchiappettare. 
Per chiarire il mio post precedente, non ho nulla in contrario contro queste persone, e semplicemente che una donna "che si gode la vita" così, non me la vedrei bene come compagna di vita per me. Così come sono sicuro che *ci sono uomini che gradirebbero avere una relazione ufficiale con donne così.* Il fatto che tutto è possibile non significa che non possiamo avere preferenze tra persone diverse


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Ecco, questo dimostra che nella vita tutto è possibile, quindi non c'è bisogno di mettere il "conta cazzi" a tutte le donne per sapere che c'è ne sono alcune che si godono la vita, cambiando uomini senza troppi problemi e troppe complicazioni. Così come non c'è bisogno di testimonianze per sapere che ci sono uomini che hanno la doppia vita: da un lato appaiono come "maschi" alfa, dall'altro adorano travestirsi e farsi inchiappettare.
> Per chiarire il mio post precedente, non ho nulla in contrario contro queste persone, e semplicemente che una donna "che si gode la vita" così, non me la vedrei bene come compagna di vita per me. Così come sono sicuro che *ci sono uomini che gradirebbero avere una relazione ufficiale con donne così.* Il fatto che tutto è possibile non significa che non possiamo avere preferenze tra persone diverse


quando ho fatto il corso prematrimoniale il prete disse che non c'era niente di male ad aver avuto storie prima di trovare la persona giusta da sposare
poi se la vuoi vergine e/o inesperta perché hai paura della competizione è un altro discorso


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> E' tuttavia una classifica tutta sua. Non corrisponde a valori assoluti.
> Un'altra donna magari avrebbe fatto altrimenti.
> Capisco che ci si senta sminuiti nella propria importanza perchè amavi lei, ma purtroppo così è la vita.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu ti riconosci in questa “gerarchia“?
> In cosa ti senti diverso?


Come dice @spleen è tutta una sua attribuzione soggettiva e io non mi riconosco assolutamente, ma purtroppo questo non cambia l'esito...  tra l'altro, avendo lei stabilito questa gerarchia non era necessaria la separazione dal suo punto di vista, purchè io continuassi rispettando il mio ruolo... Questo spiegherebbe in parte i 3 anni di doppia vita finita solo con l'apertura del vaso da parte mia... 

Non conosco l'altra persona se non dallo scambio di messaggi fra loro che ho letto, da prendere con 20 paia di pinze ovviamente, ma ho letto cose che voi umani non potete neanche immaginare... una mancanza di rispetto e uno squallore che io mai e poi mai, neanche in una relazione clandestina mi sono mai permesso di scrivere, e ne so qualcosa... In questo mi sento diverso, che io l'ho sempre rispettata come donna, madre e persona.


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quando ho fatto il corso prematrimoniale il prete disse che non c'era niente di male ad aver avuto storie prima di trovare la persona giusta da sposare
> poi se la vuoi vergine e/o inesperta perché hai paura della competizione è un altro discorso


Ed è rischioso pure quello


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Ed è rischioso pure quello


secondo me è più rischioso, perchè una donna che non ha esperienze arriva ad una certa età che quello che non ha fatto quando era il suo momento, lo vuole fare quando magari è sposata e ha dei figli, si sente di aver perso delle occasioni e si trova in grande confusione
ne ho visti tanti, sia uomini che donne


----------



## Nonècomecredi (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Ed è rischioso pure quello


Infatti secondo me sarebbe più rischioso una che non abbia avuto esperienze, anche perché non sarebbe "normale". Magari ha altri problemi sotto.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quando ho fatto il corso prematrimoniale il prete disse che non c'era niente di male ad aver avuto storie prima di trovare la persona giusta da sposare
> poi se la vuoi vergine e/o inesperta perché hai paura della competizione è un altro discorso


Però scusami... credo di essere chiaro quando scrivo, cambiare uomini con troppa facilità non significa avere storie. Io intendevo una che ne cambia uno a settimana o anche uno al mese. Era quello che scrivevo in un altro post. Allora la botta e via con quello appena conosciuto ci sta, ma se questo modo di rapportarsi è la regola forse qualche problema c'è. Allora con una così meglio non avere un rapporto ufficiale. RIPETO: *ci sono persone che si comportano così, questo non significa che tutti fanno così!*
Ho conosciuto anche una tipa che voleva passare per "mangiatrice di uomini" e che poi a letto non è che era proprio proprio una grande mangiatrice, In quel caso, secondo me, il voler apparire in quella maniera, era per colmare delle insicurezze (generalmente questo atteggiamento lo hanno gli uomini - essere seduttori, ma infondo non hanno molta carica sessuale, la seduzione come obiettivo)


----------



## spleen (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Non conosco l'altra persona se non dallo scambio di messaggi fra loro che ho letto, da prendere con 20 paia di pinze ovviamente, *ma ho letto cose che voi umani non potete neanche immaginare... una mancanza di rispetto e uno squallore che io mai e poi mai, neanche in una relazione clandestina mi sono mai permesso di scrivere, e ne so qualcosa... In questo mi sento diverso, che io l'ho sempre rispettata come donna, madre e persona.*


E glielo hai detto?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Come dice @spleen è tutta una sua attribuzione soggettiva e io non mi riconosco assolutamente, ma purtroppo questo non cambia l'esito...  tra l'altro, avendo lei stabilito questa gerarchia non era necessaria la separazione dal suo punto di vista, purchè io continuassi rispettando il mio ruolo... Questo spiegherebbe in parte i 3 anni di doppia vita finita solo con l'apertura del vaso da parte mia...
> 
> Non conosco l'altra persona se non dallo scambio di messaggi fra loro che ho letto, da prendere con 20 paia di pinze ovviamente, ma ho letto cose che voi umani non potete neanche immaginare... una mancanza di rispetto e uno squallore che io mai e poi mai, neanche in una relazione clandestina mi sono mai permesso di scrivere, e ne so qualcosa... In questo mi sento diverso, che io l'ho sempre rispettata come donna, madre e persona.


Quindi non ti senti inferiore.
Ma neppure lei ti considera inferiore.
Le scelte di lei riguardano lei, non te.


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Però scusami... credo di essere chiaro quando scrivo, cambiare uomini con troppa facilità non significa avere storie. Io intendevo una che ne cambia uno a settimana o anche uno al mese. Era quello che scrivevo in un altro post. Allora la botta e via con quello appena conosciuto ci sta, ma se questo modo di rapportarsi è la regola forse qualche problema c'è. Allora con una così meglio non avere un rapporto ufficiale. RIPETO: *ci sono persone che si comportano così, questo non significa che tutti fanno così!*
> Ho conosciuto anche una tipa che voleva passare per "mangiatrice di uomini" e che poi a letto non è che era proprio proprio una grande mangiatrice, In quel caso, secondo me, il voler apparire in quella maniera, era per colmare delle insicurezze (generalmente questo atteggiamento lo hanno gli uomini - essere seduttori, ma infondo non hanno molta carica sessuale, la seduzione come obiettivo)


o  magari era solo una romantica e un po' ingenua che si faceva intortare dal tipo di turno e poi veniva scaricata, piangeva un po' poi ne arrivava un altro e si ripartiva, si chiamano insicurezze, le abbiamo tutti e non sono un difetto, persone "perfette" non ne conosco quelle che si sentono perfette e "da più" degli altri, spesso sono quelli che stanno messi peggio


----------



## Nonècomecredi (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> o  magari era solo una romantica e un po' ingenua che si faceva intortare dal tipo di turno e poi veniva scaricata, piangeva un po' poi ne arrivava un altro e si ripartiva, si chiamano insicurezze, le abbiamo tutti e non sono un difetto, persone "perfette" non ne conosco quelle che si sentono perfette e "da più" degli altri, spesso sono quelli che stanno messi peggio


No, era proprio lei a dire che aveva un passato libertino... A letto non era un granché. Questo mi porta a pensare che per alcune persone il sesso è semplicemente uno strumento di controllo, nel senso che: scopiamo per un pò, poi dopo tu mi devi venire dietro... Forse era proprio questo il caso, non era interessata al sesso, ma all'effetto che il sesso può avere sull'altra persona, e quindi a creare attaccamento nei suoi riguardi. Una persona che concepisce il sesso così, non sarà una "gran performer", proprio perché è strumentale ad altro, cioè l'obiettivo è avere un ulteriore "ammiratore" che la brama


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo sanno già all’asilo.


Quindi è intuitivo tanto che lo sanno già all'asilo... io nel mio messaggio iniziale volevo solo dire che forse la "liquidità" (con uso improprio del termine di Bauman) della società di oggi, che concordo con te essere male, magari in realtà è più vicina ad uno stato naturale che ad un qualcosa di costruito sopra dopo... infatti, da un lato la spinta naturale degli uomini a competere per le donne, e la spinta naturale alla selettività delle donne (cd "investimento di accoppiamento" secondo la teoria dell'investimento parentale di cui ho fatto il copia/incolla) penso che non contribuiscano alla stabilità delle relazioni, perchè in contrapposizione con il cd "investimento di allevamento"... ma magari ho capito male...


----------



## Nonècomecredi (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> si faceva intortare dal tipo di turno e poi veniva scaricata


I tipi se li sceglieva lei. Non sarebbe andata con lo stronzo di turno perché poi sarebbe finita li, e non avrebbe avuto il seguito (cioè l'ammiratore). Narcisismo?


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> secondo me è più rischioso, perchè una donna che non ha esperienze arriva ad una certa età che quello che non ha fatto quando era il suo momento, lo vuole fare quando magari è sposata e ha dei figli, si sente di aver perso delle occasioni e si trova in grande confusione
> ne ho visti tanti, sia uomini che donne


Secondo me la mia ex rientra in questo caso, anche se aveva 27 anni quando ci siamo conosciuti non aveva tanta esperienza e potrebbe aver saltato qualche passaggio in adolescenza che poi ha drammaticamente (per me) recuperato...


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> No, era proprio lei a dire che aveva un passato libertino... A letto non era un granché. Questo mi porta a pensare che per alcune persone il sesso è semplicemente uno strumento di controllo, nel senso che: scopiamo per un pò, poi dopo tu mi devi venire dietro... Forse era proprio questo il caso, non era interessata al sesso, ma all'effetto che il sesso può avere sull'altra persona, e quindi a creare attaccamento nei suoi riguardi. Una persona che concepisce il sesso così, non sarà una "gran performer", proprio perché è strumentale ad altro, cioè l'obiettivo è avere un ulteriore "ammiratore" che la brama


poi magari trova la persona giusta e tutto si sistema
ma se tu eri andato a letto con lei solo per per "provarla" come tutti gli altri, non per costruire con lei qualcosa, lei non ti interessava, neanche tu sei una persona con la quale poi costruire qualcosa, non credi?




Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> I tipi se li sceglieva lei. Non sarebbe andata con lo stronzo di turno perché poi sarebbe finita li, e non avrebbe avuto il seguito (cioè l'ammiratore). Narcisismo?


sì sì la conosco anche io una che era convinta di scegliere, in realtà i suoi "amici" si mettevano d'accordo per quando andare a letto con lei, ma se chiedi a lei ti dice che era lei che decideva 



ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Secondo me la mia ex rientra in questo caso, anche se aveva 27 anni quando ci siamo conosciuti non aveva tanta esperienza e potrebbe aver saltato qualche passaggio in adolescenza che poi ha drammaticamente (per me) recuperato...


questo lo sai tu, sei tu che l'hai sposata


----------



## Nonècomecredi (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Secondo me la mia ex rientra in questo caso, anche se aveva 27 anni quando ci siamo conosciuti non aveva tanta esperienza e potrebbe aver saltato qualche passaggio in adolescenza che poi ha drammaticamente (per me) recuperato...


Si magari la storia extra era quella che serviva per bilanciare l'assenza di esperienze precedenti. Ma secondo te perché non avrebbe fatto esperienze prima? Questioni culturali o educative. I rapporti con i genitori spesso con un buon indicatore. Che rapporto ha avuto con i genitori? Sono inflessibili? La stimano e le fanno sentire la loro stima?


----------



## spleen (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Secondo me la mia ex rientra in questo caso, anche se aveva 27 anni quando ci siamo conosciuti non aveva tanta esperienza e potrebbe aver saltato qualche passaggio in adolescenza che poi ha drammaticamente (per me) recuperato...


Non esserene così certo, non è una regola da poter generalizzare. Con tanta o poca esperienza le donne di solito si fermano quando hanno trovato quello che cercano, quello che ritengono faccia per loro.


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Si magari la storia extra era quella che serviva per bilanciare l'assenza di esperienze precedenti. Ma secondo te perché non avrebbe fatto esperienze prima? Questioni culturali o educative. I rapporti con i genitori spesso con un buon indicatore. Che rapporto ha avuto con i genitori? Sono inflessibili? La stimano e le fanno sentire la loro stima?


Esattamene non so perchè non abbia fatto molte esperienze prima, forse questioni caratteriali (è piuttosto chiusa e poco "socievole"), i genitori sono fondamentalmente brave persone secondo me, magari un tantinello rigidi.. più che altro tendono ad imporre il loro punto di vista anzichè confrontarsi, ma nulla di patologico... Sul fatto di fare sentire la loro stima non saprei, secondo me abbastanza ma non troppo...

Un aspetto secondo me rilevante in questi casi è l'autostima... tendenzialmente una persona con bassa autostima (com'è lei) potrebbe essere portata a cercare continuamente conferme del proprio valore ed essere quindi più suscettibile a certe lusinghe.. opinione personale ovviamente


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Non esserene così certo, non è una regola da poter generalizzare. Con tanta o poca esperienza le donne di solito si fermano quando hanno trovato quello che cercano, quello che ritengono faccia per loro.


non a caso uso il condizionale.....


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Esattamene non so perchè non abbia fatto molte esperienze prima, forse questioni caratteriali (è piuttosto chiusa e poco "socievole"), i genitori sono fondamentalmente brave persone secondo me, magari un tantinello rigidi.. più che altro tendono ad imporre il loro punto di vista anzichè confrontarsi, ma nulla di patologico... Sul fatto di fare sentire la loro stima non saprei, secondo me abbastanza ma non troppo...
> 
> Un aspetto secondo me rilevante in questi casi è l'autostima... tendenzialmente una persona con bassa autostima (com'è lei) potrebbe essere portata a cercare continuamente conferme del proprio valore ed essere quindi più suscettibile a certe lusinghe.. opinione personale ovviamente


quindi con te era insoddisfatta perché non si sentiva apprezzata?


----------



## Nonècomecredi (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì sì la conosco anche io una che era convinta di scegliere, in realtà i suoi "amici" si mettevano d'accordo per quando andare a letto con lei, ma se chiedi a lei ti dice che era lei che decideva


No, non erano suoi amici, gente che conosceva qua e la. Magari vedeva il bravo ragazzo, e pensava se me lo scopo questo si attacca e mi viene dietro (forse lo faceva in maniera inconscia, nel senso "mi piacciono le persone sensibili"). Quindi faceva l'innamorata, scopava, e poi spariva. Lo ha fatto anche con me. Quindi no, non sono andato  a letto solo per provarla, ci stavamo conoscendo, e nel mentre lei mi faceva queste rivelazioni. Ho capito solo quando è sparita, ed dopo un paio di mesi ha iniziato a frequentare un altro, e poi un altro ancora (parliamo di uscite in coppia quindi non amici). Quindi in buona sostanza somministra lo stesso comportamento a tutti, nell'attesa che poi in futuro sia nuovamente cercata...In questo modo non rimane mai sola...(eh però gli anni passano per tutti, anche per lei     )


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Quindi è intuitivo tanto che lo sanno già all'asilo... io nel mio messaggio iniziale volevo solo dire che forse la "liquidità" (con uso improprio del termine di Bauman) della società di oggi, che concordo con te essere male, magari in realtà è più vicina ad uno stato naturale che ad un qualcosa di costruito sopra dopo... infatti, da un lato la spinta naturale degli uomini a competere per le donne, e la spinta naturale alla selettività delle donne (cd "investimento di accoppiamento" secondo la teoria dell'investimento parentale di cui ho fatto il copia/incolla) penso che non contribuiscano alla stabilità delle relazioni, perchè in contrapposizione con il cd "investimento di allevamento"... ma magari ho capito male...


La selettività è proprio in funzione della stabilità.
Forse non ho capito cosa intendi.


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> No, non erano suoi amici, gente che conosceva qua e la. Magari vedeva il bravo ragazzo, e pensava se me lo scopo questo si attacca e mi viene dietro (forse lo faceva in maniera inconscia, nel senso "mi piacciono le persone sensibili"). Quindi faceva l'innamorata, scopava, e poi spariva. Lo ha fatto anche con me. Quindi no, non sono andato  a letto solo per provarla, ci stavamo conoscendo, e nel mentre lei mi faceva queste rivelazioni. Ho capito solo quando è sparita, ed dopo un paio di mesi ha iniziato a frequentare un altro, e poi un altro ancora (parliamo di uscite in coppia quindi non amici). Quindi in buona sostanza somministra lo stesso comportamento a tutti, nell'attesa che poi in futuro sia nuovamente cercata...In questo modo non rimane mai sola...(eh però gli anni passano per tutti, anche per lei     )


io ho un'amica che ha avuto molti ragazzi, parte in quarta, grande amore, a volte convivenze, viaggi, super regali, quando la storia si fa più impegnativa di colpo si lasciano, sta sola un po' e poi riparte col successivo, la verità è che sta bene così, non vuole un uomo, non vuole una famiglia, non vuole un impegno


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi non ti senti inferiore.
> Ma neppure lei ti considera inferiore.
> Le scelte di lei riguardano lei, non te.


Beh, se le sue scelte comportano la fine del mio matrimonio e la disgregazione della mia famiglia, direi che riguardano anche me

Poi fortunatamente la mia autostima non dipende dal suo giudizio, per questo non mi sento inferiore, che lei non mi consideri tale ho qualche dubbio, ma, ripeto, è irrilevante ai fini dell'esito della vicenda. 

La sostanza è che lei non provava più sentimento per me e il tradimento è stata solo la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso


----------



## Nonècomecredi (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Esattamene non so perchè non abbia fatto molte esperienze prima, forse questioni caratteriali (è piuttosto chiusa e poco "socievole"), i genitori sono fondamentalmente brave persone secondo me, magari un tantinello rigidi.. più che altro tendono ad imporre il loro punto di vista anzichè confrontarsi, ma nulla di patologico... Sul fatto di fare sentire la loro stima non saprei, secondo me abbastanza ma non troppo...
> 
> Un aspetto secondo me rilevante in questi casi è l'autostima... tendenzialmente una persona con bassa autostima (com'è lei) potrebbe essere portata a cercare continuamente conferme del proprio valore ed essere quindi più suscettibile a certe lusinghe.. opinione personale ovviamente


L'assenza di autostima può derivare da rapporti complicati con i genitori, spesso è un rapporto di amore ed odio, magari con il padre. Ad esempio lei potrebbe sentire il bisogno di essere stimata dal padre, e quindi fare cose per guadagnare la sua stima (lavoro, famiglia, comportamento impeccabile in pubblico). In questo modo però forzerebbe la sua personalità attraverso la maschera che indossa per guadagnare la stima del padre, non vivendo "una vita sua" (quindi "odio" per  non poter essere qualcosa di diverso senza perdere quella stima del padre). Questo  potrebbe determinare il bisogno di evasione da quella vita li. 
Allora magari non aver  avuto storie importanti in passato, può essere dovuto al fatto  di non aver trovato l'uomo adatto al personaggio costruito per soddisfare quell'immagine funzionale all'acquisizione del padre. Dall'altro però c'è il bisogno di conferme dal mondo maschile in generale, in quanto la maschera soddisfa il padre, ma deprime la sua personalità. Credo che siano cose inconsce  (lo dico per tutti quelli che commenteranno che questa è una visione familiare ottocentesca     )


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quindi con te era insoddisfatta perché non si sentiva apprezzata?


Può essere... ma è del tutto soggettivo: se io sono innamorato e uno mi dice che ho l'alito che oggi non mi puzza lo prendo come un complimento tale da sentirmi molto apprezzato... se io non sono innamorato e uno mi dice che sono la persona migliore e più bella del mondo non mi sentirò apprezzato comunque


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Beh, se le sue scelte comportano la fine del mio matrimonio e la disgregazione della mia famiglia, direi che riguardano anche me
> 
> Poi fortunatamente la mia autostima non dipende dal suo giudizio, per questo non mi sento inferiore, che lei non mi consideri tale ho qualche dubbio, ma, ripeto, è irrilevante ai fini dell'esito della vicenda.
> 
> La sostanza è che lei non provava più sentimento per me e il tradimento è stata solo la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso


Gli effetti riguardano te, ma non le motivazioni.
Chi tradisce agisce per sé, per ragioni/carenze proprie, non contro il tradito o per sue presunte carenze.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io ho un'amica che ha avuto molti ragazzi, parte in quarta, grande amore, a volte convivenze, viaggi, super regali, quando la storia si fa più impegnativa di colpo si lasciano, sta sola un po' e poi riparte col successivo, la verità è che sta bene così, non vuole un uomo, non vuole una famiglia, non vuole un impegno


Si però quando inizia con questi ragazzi, parla di convivenza! Che uno non voglia una relazione stabile non è un problema. Il problema diventa quando ci si presenta per quello che non si è. Cioè fare l'innamorata attenta alla coppietta, quando sai benissimo che non andrà proprio così.


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Può essere... ma è del tutto soggettivo: se io sono innamorato e uno mi dice che ho l'alito che oggi non mi puzza lo prendo come un complimento tale da sentirmi molto apprezzato... se io non sono innamorato e uno mi dice che sono la persona migliore e più bella del mondo non mi sentirò apprezzato comunque


se mio marito mi dicesse "wow oggi non hai la fiatella" lo manderei a cagare 




Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Si però quando inizia con questi ragazzi, parla di convivenza! Che uno non voglia una relazione stabile non è un problema. Il problema diventa quando ci si presenta per quello che non si è. Cioè fare l'innamorata attenta alla coppietta, quando sai benissimo che non andrà proprio così.


ma magari in quel momento ci crede pure, tu che ne sai?


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La selettività è proprio in funzione della stabilità.
> Forse non ho capito cosa intendi.


A me sembra che la selettività operi sia in funzione della stabilità ai fini dell'allevamento della prole che nella nostra specie comporta anni di impegno (cd "investimento di allevamento"), ma anche in contrapposizione alla stabilità nel cd "investimento di accoppiamento". Per esempio persone che riguardo al partner continuano a chiedersi, "inconsciamente" s'intende: "è il meglio che potevo scegliere?"... poi magari arriva quello che sembra il meglio...

Per non parlare della controparte maschile che invece "subisce" la spinta alla competizione...

Ma ripeto è solo un punto di vista...


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Uno con me si è definito maschio alfa
> Poi ho scoperto che si traveste da donna e si fa inchiappettare di gusto


Minimo minimo ha pure il pisello piccolo.


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> se mio marito mi dicesse "wow oggi non hai la fiatella" lo manderei a cagare


E' un estremizzazione per rendere l'idea


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Minimo minimo ha pure il pisello piccolo.


sì     



ParmaLetale ha detto:


> E' un estremizzazione per rendere l'idea


ma non importa, non è un complimento
poi spero non fossero queste le cose che le dicevi...


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli effetti riguardano te, ma non le motivazioni.
> Chi tradisce agisce per sé, per ragioni/carenze proprie, non contro il tradito o per sue presunte carenze.


Sarò all'antica, ma io se devo fare una scelta di questo tipo tengo conto delle conseguenze prima di scegliere. Per cui le conseguenze per me fanno parte delle motivazioni a una scelta.

Poi sarò anche un caso a parte, ma quando sono stato io a tradire (non con lei) mica sentivo di farlo per carenze mie proprie, ne' per carenze della mia compagna di allora, ma solo perchè sentivo che il rapporto in cui ero ormai era morto, ma entrambi, codardi, non avevamo il coraggio di prenderne atto

Nel mio caso presente poi non c'era scelta in realtà, lo dice anche lei, perchè il punto è che per me non provava più nulla, mentre lo provava per l'altro. Se lo dice lei possiamo crederci, no?


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma non importa, non è un complimento
> poi spero non fossero queste le cose che le dicevi...


No io ero quello del secondo esempio... ma non essendo lei innamorata poteva comunque non sentirsi apprezzata...


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> No io ero quello del secondo esempio... ma non essendo lei innamorata poteva comunque non sentirsi apprezzata...


se mio marito mi facesse qualche sviolinata come quella che hai scritto, penso che lo manderei a cagare lo stesso


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> se mio marito mi facesse qualche sviolinata come quella che hai scritto, penso che lo manderei a cagare lo stesso


E' sempre un'estremizzazione per rendere l'idea... 

Tuo marito dev'essere un sant'uomo


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> E' sempre un'estremizzazione per rendere l'idea...
> 
> Tuo marito dev'essere un sant'uomo


no non è santo, per carità, i santi mai piaciuti, però non è che mi senta apprezzata se stai lì a farmi le sviolinate, anzi, le chiacchiere stanno a zero, sono  i fatti quelli che interessano e  valgono molto più delle parole


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no non è santo, per carità, i santi mai piaciuti, però non è che mi senta apprezzata se stai lì a farmi le sviolinate, anzi, le chiacchiere stanno a zero, sono  i fatti quelli che interessano e  valgono molto più delle parole


Vero, sono assolutamente d'accordo con te, purtroppo nella mia esperienza ho notato che anche i fatti talvolta vengono visti attraverso un filtro e interpretati diversamente a seconda del sentimento che si prova... sottolineo mia esperienza..


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Vero, sono assolutamente d'accordo con te, purtroppo nella mia esperienza ho notato che anche i fatti talvolta vengono visti attraverso un filtro e interpretati diversamente a seconda del sentimento che si prova... sottolineo mia esperienza..


a me sembra che nella tua esperienza sia sempre mancato il dialogo, ma quello vero, costruttivo, che va a sviscerare davvero le cose


----------



## Nonècomecredi (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> A me sembra che la selettività operi sia in funzione della stabilità ai fini dell'allevamento della prole che nella nostra specie comporta anni di impegno (cd "investimento di allevamento"), ma anche in contrapposizione alla stabilità nel cd "investimento di accoppiamento". Per esempio persone che riguardo al partner continuano a chiedersi, "inconsciamente" s'intende: "è il meglio che potevo scegliere?"... poi magari arriva quello che sembra il meglio...
> 
> Per non parlare della controparte maschile che invece "subisce" la spinta alla competizione...
> 
> Ma ripeto è solo un punto di vista...


Hai centrato la questione. Spesso si giustifica chi tradisce semplicemente perché segue istinti primordiali, poi però si negano gli istinti primordiali quando si fanno ragionamenti circa la scelta del partner e della relazione stabile.
Premesso che chi è fedele non è che non abbia gli istinti "di accoppiarsi" con altri partner, ma semplicemente domina questi istinti. Si ha la visione del fedele come di colui/colei che non prova attrazione verso altri, cosa ovviamente sbagliata. E qui sicuramente è rilevante quello che hai detto, cioè l'investimento nella relazione e nella famiglia. Ovviamente, quando una persona sente di aver investito (inconsciamente si intende)nella famiglia, sarà più attenta a non cedere ad eventuali pulsioni istintive, o quanto meno ci sarà una maggiore ponderazione rispetto ad altri partner che potrebbero sembrare "quelli giusti".


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a me sembra che nella tua esperienza sia sempre mancato il dialogo, ma quello vero, costruttivo, che va a sviscerare davvero le cose


Sicuramente è così, ma l'ho detto anche a lei: con un bel dialogo vero, costruttivo volto a sviscerare davvero le cose avrei fatto emergere anni fa quello che sentivo io... non essere amato da lei... quindi fine della storia, senza vincitori ne' vinti, ne' colpevoli


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Sicuramente è così, ma l'ho detto anche a lei: con un bel dialogo vero, costruttivo volto a sviscerare davvero le cose avrei fatto emergere anni fa quello che sentivo io... non essere amato da lei... quindi fine della storia, senza vincitori ne' vinti, ne' colpevoli


gliel'hai detto ma parlare davvero non avete mai parlato


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Hai centrato la questione. Spesso si giustifica chi tradisce semplicemente perché segue istinti primordiali, poi però si negano gli istinti primordiali quando si fanno ragionamenti circa la scelta del partner e della relazione stabile.
> Premesso che chi è fedele non è che non abbia gli istinti "di accoppiarsi" con altri partner, ma semplicemente domina questi istinti. Si ha la visione del fedele come di colui/colei che non prova attrazione verso altri, cosa ovviamente sbagliata. E qui sicuramente è rilevante quello che hai detto, cioè l'investimento nella relazione e nella famiglia. Ovviamente, quando una persona sente di aver investito (inconsciamente si intende)nella famiglia, sarà più attenta a non cedere ad eventuali pulsioni istintive, o quanto meno ci sarà una maggiore ponderazione rispetto ad altri partner che potrebbero sembrare "quelli giusti".


E' così anche per me.. per esempio nel mio caso ci sono stati diversi campanelli d'allarme nel corso del tempo che mi fanno sospettare che la mia ex non avesse investito tantissimo nel rapporto e nella famiglia, almeno non tanto quanto me...  dico sempre col senno di poi ovviamente: l'unica scienza esatta


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> gliel'hai detto ma parlare davvero non avete mai parlato


Se avessimo parlato l'unica differenza è che la storia sarebbe finita prima...


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Se avessimo parlato l'unica differenza è che la storia sarebbe finita prima...


e sarebbe stato peggio secondo te?
e poi che ne sai, magari lei ti avrebbe detto cose che non immaginavi e la storia sarebbe anche potuta migliorare


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e sarebbe stato peggio secondo te?
> e poi che ne sai, magari lei ti avrebbe detto cose che non immaginavi e la storia sarebbe anche potuta migliorare


Posto che la bocca per parlare ce l'aveva anche lei... dubito che sarebbe cambiato qualcosa essendo il punto la mancanza di sentimento... mica crei il sentimento con le parole dove non c'è...

Detto ciò, visto com'è finita, forse non sarebbe neanche stato peggio... ma coi "se" e con i "ma".....


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Posto che la bocca per parlare ce l'aveva anche lei... dubito che sarebbe cambiato qualcosa essendo il punto la mancanza di sentimento... mica crei il sentimento con le parole dove non c'è...
> 
> Detto ciò, visto com'è finita, forse non sarebbe neanche stato peggio... ma coi "se" e con i "ma".....


certo, però che rapporto avevate se nessuno dei due parlava?


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> certo, però che rapporto avevate se nessuno dei due parlava?


Uno come tanti, dove dopo i primi anni "belli" ed appaganti (forse apparentemente, devo dire oggi col senno di poi) si pensava di capirsi al volo senza tante parole, invece...


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì


E te pareva!! 
Un classicone!


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E te pareva!!
> Un classicone!


però a volte lo prende il testosterone e scopa pure con le donne


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> MOLTO schematicamente diconsi maschi Beta-provider (dispensatori di cure parentali, estremamente utili, ma poco "eccitanti"), contrapposti ai maschi Alpha (quelli che non devono chiedere mai)... ovviamente poi c'è tutto uno "spettro" intermedio fra questi 2 estremi...
> 
> in USA dicono "Alpha fux, Beta bucks"... l'alpha tr... il beta paga... adesso mi fucilano...
> 
> Probabilmente io per mia moglie nel tempo ero diventato un beta a tutti gli effetti (o forse lo sono sempre stato in diversa misura dall'inizio), non che quell'altro fosse un alpha (visto il tipo e il profilo...), ma probabilmente per lei aveva quel qualcosa in più di me, provocante le farfalle nello stomaco....


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Uno con me si è definito maschio alfa
> Poi ho scoperto che si traveste da donna e si fa inchiappettare di gusto


Se lo decide lui in coerenza e pace con sè stesso...

Perchè no? 

Alfa, beta e l'alfabeto dipende da chi lo prende e da chi lo dà?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> A me sembra che la selettività operi sia in funzione della stabilità ai fini dell'allevamento della prole che nella nostra specie comporta anni di impegno (cd "investimento di allevamento"), ma anche in contrapposizione alla stabilità nel cd "investimento di accoppiamento". Per esempio persone che riguardo al partner continuano a chiedersi, "inconsciamente" s'intende: "è il meglio che potevo scegliere?"... poi magari arriva quello che sembra il meglio...
> 
> Per non parlare della controparte maschile che invece "subisce" la spinta alla competizione...
> 
> Ma ripeto è solo un punto di vista...


Esponi una teoria e poi sostieni che è compatibile anche con il suo contrario.


----------



## spleen (27 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se lo decide lui in coerenza e pace con sè stesso...
> 
> Perchè no?
> 
> Alfa, beta e l'alfabeto *dipende da chi lo prende e da chi lo dà*?


Non cominciamo con le scurrilità per favore eh....


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Non cominciamo con le scurrilità per favore eh....


Mi sono impegnata per non esserlo...troppo almeno 
(la prima bozza nella mia mente non è ripetibile )


----------



## perplesso (27 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se lo decide lui in coerenza e pace con sè stesso...
> 
> Perchè no?
> 
> Alfa, beta e l'alfabeto dipende da chi lo prende e da chi lo dà?


sì


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì


  

mi piace un sacco questa discussione!!

Quindi...se uno lo mette nel culo, ha vinto il premio alfa..yeah.

Giusto?

E chi lo prende in culo premio beta.

chi lo prende e lo dà invece?
gamma? delta?

help...huston abbiamo un problema?

...che poi...come italiani...

o serve il cazzo necessariamente?

EDIT: ma solo in culo? 
o vale anche la figa?


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esponi una teoria e poi sostieni che è compatibile anche con il suo contrario.


Esatto, perchè non è un teorema di matematica, ma un insieme di considerazioni probabilistiche... Il comportamento è influenzato da diverse spinte non sempre coerenti fra loro


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Esatto, perchè non è un teorema di matematica, ma un insieme di considerazioni probabilistiche... Il comportamento è influenzato da diverse spinte non sempre coerenti fra loro


Allora torna a tua moglie che ti interessa lei non le considerazioni probabilistiche


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se lo decide lui in coerenza e pace con sè stesso...
> 
> Perchè no?
> 
> Alfa, beta e l'alfabeto dipende da chi lo prende e da chi lo dà?


Sempre secondo la teoria che io mi limito a riportare: dipende dai riscontri oggettivi con l'altro sesso.

ESEMPIO: se rendi disponibile Brad Pitt o uno simile a 100 donne, quante se lo prendono senza complimenti? 20? 40? 80? Se si, è un Alpha

se rendi disponibile me alle stesse 100 donne quante mi prendono? Forse 1 o 2 ma solo a patto che io mi impegni in una relazione a lungo termine: sono un beta

Sempre secondo la teoria


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Sempre secondo la teoria che io mi limito a riportare: dipende dai riscontri oggettivi con l'altro sesso.
> 
> ESEMPIO: se rendi disponibile Brad Pitt o uno simile a 100 donne, quante se lo prendono senza complimenti? 20? 40? 80? Se si, è un Alpha
> 
> ...


Quindi stai dicendo che alfa o beta dipende dal potere sociale riconosciuto socialmente?

Ossia che è una questione di concezione del potere e di riconoscimento esterno, sociale?

Sempre secondo teoria, sia chiaro


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Sempre secondo la teoria che io mi limito a riportare: dipende dai riscontri oggettivi con l'altro sesso.
> 
> ESEMPIO: se rendi disponibile Brad Pitt o uno simile a 100 donne, quante se lo prendono senza complimenti? 20? 40? 80? Se si, è un Alpha
> 
> ...


oppure...ho pensato ad un'altra declinazione...

riscontro con l'altro sesso. 

Se un maschio si scopa tante donne è alfa. Se sene scopa poche è beta. 

Quindi, sempre per la questione del riscontro, se una femmina si scopa tanti uomini è alfa. Se se ne scopa pochi è beta. 

Potrebbe essere?


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi stai dicendo che alfa o beta dipende dal potere sociale riconosciuto socialmente?
> 
> Ossia che è una questione di concezione del potere e di riconoscimento esterno, sociale?
> 
> Sempre secondo teoria, sia chiaro


Non esattamente, e non lo sto dicendo io, sono solo etichette apposte su dati di fatto: un uomo che va su Tinder e mette 100 like ad altrettante donne, ottenendo 20 match alcuni dei quali contenenti pure messaggi espliciti si può etichettare come un Alpha. Un altro uomo che fa la stessa cosa con le stesse 100 donne ottenendo un solo match con una che risponde a mono sillabi, NON lo è. In questo caso non si parla di potere sociale riconosciuto socialmente, bensì di valutazioni quasi puramente estetiche dal momento che le app di incontri sono la fiera dell'apparenza


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Non esattamente, e non lo sto dicendo io, sono solo etichette apposte su dati di fatto: un uomo che va su Tinder e mette 100 like ad altrettante donne, ottenendo 20 match alcuni dei quali contenenti pure messaggi espliciti si può etichettare come un Alpha. Un altro uomo che fa la stessa cosa con le stesse 100 donne ottenendo un solo match con una che risponde a mono sillabi, NON lo è. In questo caso non si parla di potere sociale riconosciuto socialmente, bensì di valutazioni quasi puramente estetiche dal momento che le app di incontri sono la fiera dell'apparenza





ipazia ha detto:


> oppure...ho pensato ad un'altra declinazione...
> 
> riscontro con l'altro sesso.
> 
> ...


quindi intendi questo?


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> quindi intendi questo?


No, si parla solo di uomini, non di donne... Ma qualcuno potrebbe dire che la donna alpha è quella che riesce ad ottenere che Brad Pitt si impegni con lei in una relazione a lungo termine (investimento parentale...)


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se lo decide lui in coerenza e pace con sè stesso...
> 
> Perchè no?
> 
> Alfa, beta e l'alfabeto dipende da chi lo prende e da chi lo dà?


No, ma si spacciava per maschio alfa che tutte le donne cadevano ai suoi piedi


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> No, si parla solo di uomini, non di donne... Ma qualcuno potrebbe dire che la donna alpha è quella che riesce ad ottenere che Brad Pitt si impegni con lei in una relazione a lungo termine (investimento parentale...)


Quindi bisogna eliminare le donne.
In effetti se le si includesse si sballerebbe tutto...

EDIT: però se si escludono le donne, i like chi li mette?  (e un altro dubbio, sono quindi le donne a decidere i maschi alfa?)

A me, che non sono una strafiga, basta una mini neanche inguinale e faccio ambarabàcicìcocò...per un momento ho pensato di esser alfa pure io!!!  (e non sia mai!! sai che pacco...)

Quindi il maschio alfa scopa un botto.
O comunque raccoglie tanti like, almeno.

La femmina alfa la dà solo a chi le promette di esser il suo brad pitt?

Però brad pitt c'ha un botto di soldi...e secondo me paga, e non poco per, alle sue donne.

Quindi diventa un beta che paga?
O resta alfa perchè tante se lo scoperebbero?

Ma se la lei alfa (perchè lo incastra rendendolo suo), e quindi sottomettendolo alla stabilità relazionale, lui resta alfa o perde la sua alfitudine in una relazione stabile?


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No, ma si spacciava per maschio alfa che tutte le donne cadevano ai suoi piedi


Ah...secondo la teoria per cui uno è un alfa se ha tante donne.
Cosa poi ci faccia, in effetti, secondo la sua teoria non conta poi molto. Quindi ci sta che si travesta e se lo faccia mettere in culo.

Giusto?


----------



## spleen (27 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> *A me, che non sono una strafiga,* basta una mini neanche inguinale e faccio ambarabàcicìcocò...per un momento ho pensato di esser alfa pure io!!!  (e non sia mai!! sai che pacco...)


Vedere prego....
sulla parola non credo a nessuno...


----------



## perplesso (27 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> mi piace un sacco questa discussione!!
> 
> Quindi...se uno lo mette nel culo, ha vinto il premio alfa..yeah.
> 
> ...


Non ho tempo adesso per risponderti, però è una faccenda legata al concetto di Vir Romanus


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Vedere prego....
> sulla parola non credo a nessuno...




Lo sai del mio rapporto con le fotografie...

G. dice che sono strafiga, ma lui mi ama quindi non ha uno sguardo neutro. 
E poi, a questo punto non so più neanche se è alfa o beta....e io come faccio a fidarmi del suo giudizio? 

Varrà di più il giudizio di un alfa o di un beta? 

Sono confusa


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non ho tempo adesso per risponderti, però è una faccenda legata al concetto di Vir Romanus


Non ho fretta, lo sai...e devo fuggire anche io!


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi bisogna eliminare le donne.
> In effetti se le si includesse si sballerebbe tutto...
> 
> EDIT: però se si escludono le donne, i like chi li mette?  (e un altro dubbio, sono quindi le donne a decidere i maschi alfa?)
> ...


Quindi diventa un beta che paga?
O resta alfa perchè tante se lo scoperebbero?
Ma se la lei alfa (perchè lo incastra rendendolo suo), e quindi sottomettendolo alla stabilità relazionale, lui resta alfa o perde la sua alfitudine in una relazione stabile? *SI RINCRETINISCE SEMPLICEMENTE*


----------



## spleen (27 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo sai del mio rapporto con le fotografie...
> 
> G. dice che sono strafiga, ma lui mi ama quindi non ha uno sguardo neutro.
> E poi, a questo punto non so più neanche se è alfa o beta....e io come faccio a fidarmi del suo giudizio?
> ...


Ok, di G. mi fido.    e se lo dice lui c'è da credergli...


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ah...secondo la teoria per cui uno è un alfa se ha tante donne.
> Cosa poi ci faccia, in effetti, secondo la sua teoria non conta poi molto. Quindi ci sta che si travesta e se lo faccia mettere in culo.
> 
> Giusto?


ma lo diceva lui di essere maschio alfa perchè aveva tutte le donne che voleva, ah e ovviamente strafighe, poi in vena di confidenze ti chiedeva quanti ml di sborra ci stiano in una sborrata per fare il conto di quanta ne avesse ingoiata mentre una decina di uomini lo mettevano sotto


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma lo diceva lui di essere maschio alfa perchè aveva tutte le donne che voleva, ah e ovviamente strafighe, poi in vena di confidenze *ti chiedeva quanti ml di sborra ci stiano in una sborrata *per fare il conto di quanta ne avesse ingoiata mentre una decina di uomini lo mettevano sotto


Adorabile tenerone.... 



spleen ha detto:


> Ok, di G. mi fido.    e se lo dice lui c'è da credergli...


Dice di correggere...da strafiga a super gnocca in miniatura e zoccola del cuore! 

Io resto dell'idea che lo sguardo dell'amore non faccia veder troppo bene in realtà, per fortuna resta stronzo... 

Poi, lo sguardo dell'amore ci sta, l'importante è non dimenticarsi che nello sguardo dell'amore ci sono mescolate dentro le nostre immagini di noi stessi e le attribuzioni che mettiamo sull'altro. E penso che la ricchezza stia esattamente qui. 



ParmaLetale ha detto:


> *SI RINCRETINISCE SEMPLICEMENTE*


Oh pover uomo!!! 

Seriamente, sai cosa manca secondo me in tutto il tuo discorso, e soprattutto al modo in cui lo correli al discorso generale?

Che il potere - di questo si tratta quando si parla di alfa, beta, huston abbiamo un problema - non esiste in sè.

Io ho potere se tu mi concedi di aver potere.
Tu hai potere se tu mi concedi di aver potere.

Salvo non si stia parlando di vessazione se non violenza.
Ma non mi sembra questo il tema.

Non ci si rincretinisce...si corre il rischio di esser fottuti.

E d'altro canto, chi meglio ti può fottere se non l'alleato a cui hai concesso potere?


----------



## spleen (27 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dice di correggere...da strafiga a super gnocca in miniatura e zoccola del cuore!
> 
> Io resto dell'idea che lo sguardo dell'amore non faccia veder troppo bene in realtà, per fortuna resta stronzo...
> 
> Poi, lo sguardo dell'amore ci sta, l'importante è non dimenticarsi che nello sguardo dell'amore ci sono mescolate dentro le nostre immagini di noi stessi e le attribuzioni che mettiamo sull'altro. E penso che la ricchezza stia esattamente qui.


Zoccola del cuore è forte, stasera provo ad apostrofare la moglie....


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi stai dicendo che alfa o beta dipende dal potere sociale riconosciuto socialmente?
> 
> Ossia che è una questione di concezione del potere e di riconoscimento esterno, sociale?
> 
> Sempre secondo teoria, sia chiaro


Anche, certo.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> No, si parla solo di uomini, non di donne... Ma qualcuno potrebbe dire che la donna alpha è quella che riesce ad ottenere che Brad Pitt si impegni con lei in una relazione a lungo termine (investimento parentale...)


Guarda che siamo in rete anche noi e i gruppi in cui teorizzano ste cose, arrivando ad affermare il diritto degli uomini meno attraenti di scopare donne attraenti li abbiamo visti.
Magari a un diciottenne brufoloso sembrano geniali.


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che siamo in rete anche noi e i gruppi in cui teorizzano ste cose, arrivando ad affermare il diritto degli uomini meno attraenti di scopare donne attraenti li abbiamo visti.
> Magari a un diciottenne brufoloso sembrano geniali.


Allora finalmente hai capito che non sono idee mie, ne' mie convinzioni personali, ma solo cose riportate?


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Oh pover uomo!!!
> 
> Seriamente, sai cosa manca secondo me in tutto il tuo discorso, e soprattutto al modo in cui lo correli al discorso generale?
> 
> ...


Continua a sfuggirmi il motivo per cui se uno riporta il discorso di un altro automaticamente ne diventa porta bandiera come se fosse stra convinto di ciò che riporta, ma è un mio limite, non sono uno studiato e mi sono fermato al liceo... 

Comunque a me parlare di "potere" nelle relazioni d' ""ammore"" fa venire l'orticaria, ma se proprio dovessi dire qualcosa, ti direi che in genere nelle relazioni umane, come ""ammore"", lavoro ecc tendenzialmente ha più potere chi ha più alternative. Se io so che mi basta mandare 10 curriculum per trovare un altro lavoro, magari migliore, col cavolo che sto a subire angherie dal capo idiota di turno....


----------



## Tachidoz (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quando ho fatto il corso prematrimoniale il prete disse che non c'era niente di male ad aver avuto storie prima di trovare la persona giusta da sposare
> poi se la vuoi vergine e/o inesperta perché hai paura della competizione è un altro discorso


Storie, non sesso prematrimoniale. Se il prete veramente ha detto quello che hai scritto, non ha agito come prescritto dal copione.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (27 Settembre 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> Storie, non sesso prematrimoniale. Se il prete veramente ha detto quello che hai scritto, non ha agito come prescritto dal copione.


A me una che ha avuto storie senza fare sesso mi preoccuperebbe comunque.
Quello che mi diverte di certe risposte è di come si estremizza.
Si confonde *una che cambia uomo ogni settimana*, con una che *ha avuto "storie"*.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Continua a sfuggirmi il motivo per cui se uno riporta il discorso di un altro automaticamente ne diventa porta bandiera come se fosse stra convinto di ciò che riporta, ma è un mio limite, non sono uno studiato e mi sono fermato al liceo...
> 
> Comunque a me parlare di "potere" nelle relazioni d' ""ammore"" fa venire l'orticaria, ma se proprio dovessi dire qualcosa, ti direi che in genere nelle relazioni umane, come ""ammore"", lavoro ecc tendenzialmente ha più potere chi ha più alternative. Se io so che mi basta mandare 10 curriculum per trovare un altro lavoro, magari migliore, col cavolo che sto a subire angherie dal capo idiota di turno....


Si chiama an-*alfa*-*betismo* funzionale. Saper leggere e scrivere, ma non c'è piena comprensione di quello che si legge. In Italia è una piaga: https://www.lindipendente.online/20...e-litalia-e-uno-dei-peggiori-paesi-in-europa/


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Adorabile tenerone....


Stupendo proprio


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> Storie, non sesso prematrimoniale. Se il prete veramente ha detto quello che hai scritto, non ha agito come prescritto dal copione.


Quando ho fatto il corso eravamo tutti conviventi e due avevano anche figli 
Che ci doveva dire?


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto alfa c’entra nulla.
> Non pensavo che fosse una brava persona, lo era.
> Diciamo che il fatto che sapesse usare il congiuntivo e che non sparasse cazzate a raffica erano parte del suo fascino.


Usi l’imperfetto… ma una brava persona non lo e’ a prescindere dal fatto che abbia tradito? E riporto un tema che se non ricordo male hai sostenuto tu piu’ volte..:ma usi l’imperfetto …


----------



## Tachidoz (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quando ho fatto il corso eravamo tutti conviventi e due avevano anche figli
> Che ci doveva dire?


Ma sono aspetti differenti e due discussioni differenti. La chiesa non contempla il sesso prematrimoniale, nè un prete può affermare il contrario durante un corso prematrimoniale. Ovvio che non poteva dirvi altro essendo già conviventi, che ti aspettavi una scomunica? Ma questo non significa che quello che ti ha detto il prete corrisponde ad un'apertura della chiesa in merito.



Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> A me una che ha avuto storie senza fare sesso mi preoccuperebbe comunque.
> Quello che mi diverte di certe risposte è di come si estremizza.
> Si confonde *una che cambia uomo ogni settimana*, con una che *ha avuto "storie"*.


Mi sono perso... chi confonde? Chi estremizza?

Ma non ho capito neanche cosa cambia tra chi ha storie brevi settimanali e chi più lunghe.
Non credo sia un metro di giudizio, a volte sono fasi della vita, uno o una può avere storie lunghe oppure cambiare un uomo o una donna a settimana (negli uomini però solo gli Alpha ci riescono ).
A volte il tutto avviene pure contemporaneamente, aspetto dal quale il forum trae motivo di esistenza.


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> Ma sono aspetti differenti e due discussioni differenti. La chiesa non contempla il sesso prematrimoniale, nè un prete può affermare il contrario durante un corso prematrimoniale. Ovvio che non poteva dirvi altro essendo già conviventi, che ti aspettavi una scomunica? Ma questo non significa che quello che ti ha detto il prete corrisponde ad un'apertura della chiesa in merito.


E chi se ne fotte dell’apertura della chiesa
Ti ho fatto un esempio 
Ma tu hai paura dei confronti e la donna esperta ti fa paura


----------



## Tachidoz (27 Settembre 2022)

@ParmaLetale 
Tua moglie sicuramente è presa dall'altro.

Che possa ritornare sulle sue scelte non è dato saperlo. Il dubbio che tu possa essere il ripiego "beta" ti perseguiterà come uno spettro.

A te la scelta di essere maschio Alpha fottendone di tutto e riaccoglierla, a te la scelta di essere altrettanto Alpha di mandarla a quel paese per sempre (fermo restando che ci avrai comunque a che fare per i figli e bla bla bla).

Quello che ti renderà beta è fare una scelta di comodo, quella meno difficile, quella dei ripensamenti, quella in cui aspetti lei e non capisci che adesso è lei che deve rincorrere te. Non chiedere a noi dei suoi sentimenti, chiedi a te stesso cosa provi e come vorresti che andasse.

La rivuoi? Lasciala andare, fai la tua vita, dimostrale che sei un ottimo padre e che al tempo stesso fai la vita che ti piace senza rinunciare (quasi) a nulla. Segui le tue passioni. Sii più Alpha dell'altro Alpha, come gli elettrodomestici A++
Finché starai a chiederti se torna rimani beta e lei non torna... 
Ps
Fuori dal letto nessuna pietà (cit.)


----------



## Tachidoz (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E chi se ne fotte dell’apertura della chiesa
> Ti ho fatto un esempio
> *Ma tu hai paura dei confronti e la donna esperta ti fa paura*


Mi hai letto dentro, chapeau... 
Sei mentalista per caso?


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> Mi hai letto dentro, chapeau...
> Sei mentalista per caso?


Sono stronza


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Come dice @spleen è tutta una sua attribuzione soggettiva e io non mi riconosco assolutamente, ma purtroppo questo non cambia l'esito...  tra l'altro, avendo lei stabilito questa gerarchia non era necessaria la separazione dal suo punto di vista, purchè io continuassi rispettando il mio ruolo... Questo spiegherebbe in parte i 3 anni di doppia vita finita solo con l'apertura del vaso da parte mia...
> 
> Non conosco l'altra persona se non dallo scambio di messaggi fra loro che ho letto, da prendere con 20 paia di pinze ovviamente, ma ho letto cose che voi umani non potete neanche immaginare... una mancanza di rispetto e uno squallore che io mai e poi mai, neanche in una relazione clandestina mi sono mai permesso di scrivere, e ne so qualcosa... In questo mi sento diverso, che io l'ho sempre rispettata come donna, madre e persona.


Di questo ne hai parlato con lei? Della mancanza di rispetto mei carteggi?


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Continua a sfuggirmi il motivo per cui se uno riporta il discorso di un altro automaticamente ne diventa porta bandiera come se fosse stra convinto di ciò che riporta, ma è un mio limite, non sono uno studiato e mi sono fermato al liceo...
> 
> Comunque a me parlare di "potere" nelle relazioni d' ""ammore"" fa venire l'orticaria, ma se proprio dovessi dire qualcosa, ti direi che in genere nelle relazioni umane, come ""ammore"", lavoro ecc tendenzialmente ha più potere chi ha più alternative. Se *io so che mi basta mandare 10 curriculum per trovare un altro lavoro, magari migliore, col cavolo che sto a subire angherie dal capo idiota di turno....*


Dove saresti stato trasformato in porta bandiera?

Parli di alfa, beta e compagnia incelcantante...è interessante discuterne.
SE non lo trovi interessante, non discuterne.
Facile facile.

EDIT: correggo anche qui: sempre parlando in teoria, sia chiaro.



EDIT: qui invece non lo metto, in teoria sia chiaro. 

Mi pare siamo passati ala prima persona. Giusto?
Uno dei motivi per cui le relazioni d'amore finiscono in sfacelo, è esattamente l'improvviso spostamento di potere.
Nel tradimento lo spostamento è nascosto e non condiviso.

Tua moglie, quando è rientrata aggiustandosi il perizoma e chiedendoti di non andare dall'avvocato stava giocando potere. Il suo. O meglio, quello che lei credeva di avere. (becero a mio parere, e poco elegante. Ma ognuno ha il suo stile)

E lo capisco, sai, parlare di potere nell'amore...fa proprio brutto.
L'amore è puro 

Ma. Le relazioni, nel momento in cui sono relazioni, ovvero sono partecipate da due individui trattano esattamente del potere che questi due individui giocano, fra loro. E quel gioco di potere si chiama dinamica relazionale.

Da dove viene relazione simmetrica, asimmetrica secondo te?

Se poi parliamo di maschi e femmine e poi di uomini e donne e poi pure matrimonio, la storia del potere giocato è antichissima.
E pensare che non vada ad incidere è quantomeno ingenuo.

Quindi il marito è un capo idiota e per liberarsene basta mandare 10 curriculum per trovarne uno migliore?
(in effetti...va più di moda...giusto! quello giusto- quella giusta. Che mi ha rapito il cuor)


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Anche, certo.


Ok, quindi per te alfa e beta sono una rappresentazione sociale portata nella coppia?

Il che significa che chi compone la coppia, alfa o beta che sia è, a prescindere, schiavo/a delle rappresentazioni sociali e non sa formarsene autonomamente?

Uno ricco, quindi è alfa.
Ma paga...diventa beta?

Oppure resta alfa perchè la donna che si fa pagare è puttana?

Oppure smette di esser alfa perchè siccome paga una donna, paga una puttana e andar con le puttane non è da alfa ma da beta che non sa rimorchiare e quindi deve pagare?

E se a pagare è la donna?

Però @ParmaLetale dice che le donne sono escluse, quindi la rappresentazione sociale a cui fai riferimento è monca di una parte, consistente, di società?

Per fare un esempio...


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Zoccola del cuore è forte, stasera provo ad apostrofare la moglie....




zoccola del cuore mi ha sempre fatta ridere un sacco, e anche tenerezza!


----------



## Tachidoz (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Sono stronza


Questo non lo so, veggente "non cogliente" sicuramente.


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> Questo non lo so, veggente "non cogliente" sicuramente.


Oltre che stronza sono anche stupida 
Che ci vuoi fare 
Capita


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ok, quindi per te alfa e beta sono una rappresentazione sociale portata nella coppia?
> 
> Il che significa che chi compone la coppia, alfa o beta che sia è, a prescindere, schiavo/a delle rappresentazioni sociali e non sa formarsene autonomamente?
> 
> ...


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Stupendo proprio


Ma tu prova a pensare che menate che si deve fare uno che da un lato si inventa di esser alfa e dall'altro se la mena coi ml di sperma che inghiotte...

Tutto una prestazione.

Quanta figa?
Quanto cazzo?
Quanti cazzi?
Quante fighe? 
Quanto sperma?

Per fortuna non se la mena con lo squirting...pensa che casino...

fa tenerezza dai poveretto...


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma tu prova a pensare che menate che si deve fare uno che da un lato si inventa di esser alfa e dall'altro se la mena coi ml di sperma che inghiotte...
> 
> Tutto una prestazione.
> 
> ...


Ma quando mai?  sarebbe da prendere a legnate 
Un giorno mi ha mandato un vocale lunghissimo che finiva più o meno così  “hai presente quando senti lo sperma che vola giù dal culo? Stronza, mi fai venire voglia di cazzo”  fa tutto da solo


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> View attachment 10573









eccola!


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2022)

comunque @jim...per l'appunto, cosa intendi allora affermando che si tratta di rappresentazione sociale?

Io ti ho posto alcuni problemi nel caso in cui fosse quello. 

E sono andata leggera, non mettendomi neanche ad accennare ai modelli introiettati che possono esser in conflitto con le istanze personali...

Rimaniamo sul facile.


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma quando mai?  sarebbe da prendere a legnate
> Un giorno mi ha mandato un vocale lunghissimo che finiva più o meno così  “*hai presente quando senti lo sperma che vola giù dal culo? Stronza, mi fai venire voglia di cazzo” * fa tutto da solo


Passami il contatto!!! 

Uno così ti rallegra le giornate!! 

E' bellissimo quel messaggio....

Chissà in quanti sono che gli parlano in testa


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Passami il contatto!!!
> 
> Uno così ti rallegra le giornate!!
> 
> ...


Sono in Due di sicuro  ma infatti è troppo simpatico però a volte inizia a fare la gara “e ho preso più cazzi di te, e faccio pompini meglio delle donne, ho fatto anche la gara con una mia amica è ho vinto io, ma la vuoi vedere la foto di una che mi sono scopato? Io sono abituato a belle donne sai mica come te”


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Sono in Due di sicuro  ma infatti è troppo simpatico però a volte inizia a fare la gara “e ho preso più cazzi di te, e faccio pompini meglio delle donne, ho fatto anche la gara con una mia amica è ho vinto io, ma la vuoi vedere la foto di una che mi sono scopato? Io sono abituato a belle donne sai mica come te”


 

mi piacciono quando sono così sconclusionati, che non sai se tiri la coda o pesti il codino


----------



## Nonècomecredi (27 Settembre 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> Ma sono aspetti differenti e due discussioni differenti. La chiesa non contempla il sesso prematrimoniale, nè un prete può affermare il contrario durante un corso prematrimoniale. Ovvio che non poteva dirvi altro essendo già conviventi, che ti aspettavi una scomunica? Ma questo non significa che quello che ti ha detto il prete corrisponde ad un'apertura della chiesa in merito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Insomma storie settimanali non le definirei storie


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> mi piacciono quando sono così sconclusionati, che non sai se tiri la coda o pesti il codino


Io lo insulto  anzi ci insultiamo a vicenda
Quando mi fa incazzare gli dico che io ho la figa e lui il cazzetto


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Continua a sfuggirmi il motivo per cui se uno riporta il discorso di un altro automaticamente ne diventa porta bandiera come se fosse stra convinto di ciò che riporta, ma è un mio limite, non sono uno studiato e mi sono fermato al liceo...
> 
> Comunque a me parlare di "potere" nelle relazioni d' ""ammore"" fa venire l'orticaria, ma se proprio dovessi dire qualcosa, ti direi che in genere nelle relazioni umane, come ""ammore"", lavoro ecc tendenzialmente ha più potere chi ha più alternative. Se io so che mi basta mandare 10 curriculum per trovare un altro lavoro, magari migliore, col cavolo che sto a subire angherie dal capo idiota di turno....


Però hai ragione. Scusami   

Negli altri post ho ogni volta precisato "in teoria oppure secondo teoria" e nel post a cui hai risposto con questo non l'ho fatto. 

Pensavo fosse scontato e si potesse evitare di precisare per l'ennesima volta "in teoria, sia chiaro". 

Mi correggo e correggo anche l'altro post. 

In teoria, sia chiaro.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (27 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tua moglie, quando è rientrata aggiustandosi il perizoma e chiedendoti di non andare dall'avvocato stava giocando potere. Il suo. O meglio, quello che lei credeva di avere. (becero a mio parere, e poco elegante. Ma ognuno ha il suo stile)


Su questo sono perfettamente d'accordo. Però questo gioco di potere si è creato semplicemente perché a lei non fregava proprio nulla. Come scritto in un precedente post, qualsiasi soluzione a lei andava bene: o il marito muto a casa con il figlio, oppure separati e lei a viversi le emozioni. E' un potere che nasce da un assoluto menefreghismo di fronte ad una persone che ci mette il sentimento. Più che potere è una vigliaccata


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io lo insulto  anzi ci insultiamo a vicenda
> Quando mi fa incazzare gli dico che io ho la figa e lui il cazzetto


E prestagliela ogni tanto...EGOISTA!!!!!!


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> E prestagliela ogni tanto...EGOISTA!!!!!!


Ma non la vuole, io sono cessa per i suoi parametri  la verità è che non ho il cazzo altrimenti sarebbe a pecora da anni


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Usi l’imperfetto… ma una brava persona non lo e’ a prescindere dal fatto che abbia tradito? E riporto un tema che se non ricordo male hai sostenuto tu piu’ volte..:ma usi l’imperfetto …


Rispondevo a una domanda su una mia presunta erronea valutazione all’inizio.
A parte il tradimento (sciocchezze) è una brava persona.


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Su questo sono perfettamente d'accordo. Però* questo gioco di potere si è creato semplicemente perché a lei non fregava proprio nulla.* Come scritto in un precedente post, qualsiasi soluzione a lei andava bene: o il marito muto a casa con il figlio, oppure separati e lei a viversi le emozioni. E' un potere che nasce da un assoluto menefreghismo di fronte ad una persone che ci mette il sentimento. Più che potere è una vigliaccata


Non capisco.

Il gioco di potere per essere giocato necessita del potere.
Dove era il potere prima del giocarlo?

Si è creato dal nulla?



Lei ha agito una asimmetria che percepiva come reale.
Lui ha riequilibrato duramente.

Potere. Giocato.

Non parlare del potere porta al conflitto.


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma non la vuole, io sono cessa per i suoi parametri  la verità è che non ho il cazzo altrimenti sarebbe a pecora da anni



intendevo di prestargli la figa (non te)...giusto per alternare la pecora


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Insomma storie settimanali non le definirei storie


Come mai non le definiresti storie? 

E come le definiresti invece?


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> intendevo di prestargli la figa (non te)...giusto per alternare la pecora


 perché si smonta?


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> perché si smonta?


Te scegliti fra i vari che lo popolano quello credulone...avevo prestato un cervello una notte in quel modo...il potere della convinzione


----------



## Tachidoz (27 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come mai non le definiresti storie?
> 
> E come le definiresti invece?


Donazione vaginale a breve termine, attestante il basso livello morale della donatrice o la sua superficialità interiore. 

Rispondo per un amico...


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> Donazione vaginale a breve termine, attestante il basso livello morale della donatrice o la sua superficialità interiore.
> 
> Rispondo per un amico...


Se non ricordo male, sì può anche scegliere se dedurre o detrarre...son sempre interessanti le donazioni. 

Dici che l'amico è informato delle agevolazioni?


Chiedo per un'amica...


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Settembre 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> @ParmaLetale
> Tua moglie sicuramente è presa dall'altro.
> 
> Che possa ritornare sulle sue scelte non è dato saperlo. Il dubbio che tu possa essere il ripiego "beta" ti perseguiterà come uno spettro.
> ...


Ho 50 anni e sono abbastanza convinto di non voler invecchiare con accanto una persona che nel migliore dei casi stesse con me senza provare nulla per me, mentre io per lei "qualcosa" ovviamente provo...  ammesso di invecchiarci, perchè anche quando tornasse e io la accettassi, sarebbe come se tenesse le mie valige aperte per farmele trovare piene davanti alla porta da una sera all'altra al mio rientro, non appena """capitasse""" un altro più "giusto" di questo che le è """capitato"""...


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Settembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Di questo ne hai parlato con lei? Della mancanza di rispetto mei carteggi?


Certo, ma è come dire ad un tossicodipendente che la droga fa male


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Certo, ma è come dire ad un tossicodipendente che la droga fa male


Allora nom ho capito.. avevo inteso che lei nei carteggi con l’amante parlasse male di te o evidenziasse certe mancanze


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dove saresti stato trasformato in porta bandiera?
> 
> Parli di alfa, beta e compagnia incelcantante...è interessante discuterne.
> SE non lo trovi interessante, non discuterne.
> ...




Dove saresti stato trasformato in porta bandiera? *--->>> sarà stata una mia impressione, meglio così... come ho detto non sono uno studiato e mi sono fermato al liceo*

Parli di alfa, beta e compagnia incelcantante...è interessante discuterne.
SE non lo trovi interessante, non discuterne.
Facile facile.  * ---------------------------------------------->>> ne discuto volentieri invece, sempre in teoria, sia chiaro*
EDIT: correggo anche qui: sempre parlando in teoria, sia chiaro.

EDIT: qui invece non lo metto, in teoria sia chiaro.
Mi pare siamo passati ala prima persona. Giusto?
Uno dei motivi per cui le relazioni d'amore finiscono in sfacelo, è esattamente l'improvviso spostamento di potere.
Nel tradimento lo spostamento è nascosto e non condiviso.
Tua moglie, quando è rientrata aggiustandosi il perizoma e chiedendoti di non andare dall'avvocato stava giocando potere. Il suo. O meglio, quello che lei credeva di avere. (becero a mio parere, e poco elegante. Ma ognuno ha il suo stile)  *---->> mi sembra un buon punto di vista, anche se per me erano solo menefreghismo, strafottenza e disprezzo ad alto dosaggio... tra l'altro non la maniera più efficace per evitare la separazione, ammesso che fosse questo il suo reale intento chiedendo di non andare dall'avvocato, tant'è che 3 giorni dopo ha firmato il ricorso senza neanche leggerlo*

E lo capisco, sai, parlare di potere nell'amore...fa proprio brutto.
L'amore è puro 
Ma. Le relazioni, nel momento in cui sono relazioni, ovvero sono partecipate da due individui trattano esattamente del potere che questi due individui giocano, fra loro. E quel gioco di potere si chiama dinamica relazionale.
Da dove viene relazione simmetrica, asimmetrica secondo te?
Se poi parliamo di maschi e femmine e poi di uomini e donne e poi pure matrimonio, la storia del potere giocato è antichissima.
E pensare che non vada ad incidere è quantomeno ingenuo.* --->> sono d'accordo con te, fa venire l'orticaria ma è un dato di fatto*

Quindi il marito è un capo idiota e per liberarsene basta mandare 10 curriculum per trovarne uno migliore?  *---->> non esattamente: se io sono consapevole del mio valore di mercato (mercato del lavoro eh.. non pensare male..) probabilmente avrò una migliore autostima di uno che pensa di non avere alternative e magari sarò meno manipolabile dal capo idiota di turno così magari tenderò a farmi rispettare di più da lui, riequilibrando in qualche modo i rapporti di forza e non arrivando quindi necessariamente a cambiare lavoro. Viceversa un capo non idiota che sa valutare il valore di mercato del suo collaboratore, prima di perderlo magari lo tratterà tendenzialmente con più "rispetto". Il fine della consapevolezza non è cambiare lavoro, ma vivere al meglio quello che si ha. Cambiare lavoro è l'extrema ratio, poi se uno resta disoccupato c'è sempre il reddito di cittadinanza o la NASPI..*
(in effetti...va più di moda...giusto! quello giusto- quella giusta. Che mi ha rapito il cuor)


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Però @ParmaLetale dice che le donne sono escluse, quindi la rappresentazione sociale a cui fai riferimento è monca di una parte, consistente, di società?


NON LO DICO IO! ho solo riportato... posso interpretare che alpha e beta sono una banalizzazione della teoria delle selezione sessuale e come tale ovviamente ha tutti i limiti di una estrema semplificazione.. da come l'ho capita io che non sono uno studiato, molto banalmente solitamente si identifica con Alpha un individuo dotato di un ottimo corredo genetico, che di conseguenza avrà caratteristiche fisiche tali da distinguerlo dagli altri e da essere preferito dall'altro sesso per la riproduzione, in modo che la specie si perpetui nella maniera migliore possibile, come da teoria di Darwin. L'Alpha nasce avvantaggiato perchè per puro culo e senza alcun merito, solo per aver ereditato un buon corredo genetico avrà molta più probabilità di riscontro con l'altro sesso di un altro individuo non così fortunato. Se poi sputtana questa fortuna andando a mignotte o facendosi intortare da una più furba, credo siano cavoli suoi e non dati statisticamente rilevanti. Il sesso femminile è escluso da questa banalissima catalogazione perchè è quello che ha il ruolo della scelta, non quello che viene scelto. Mia personale interpretazione della teoria, non convinzione personale, declino ogni responsabilità


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Settembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Allora nom ho capito.. avevo inteso che lei nei carteggi con l’amante parlasse male di te o evidenziasse certe mancanze


Mi riferivo al modo in cui l'altro tizio si rivolgeva alla mia consorte


----------



## omicron (28 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> NON LO DICO IO! ho solo riportato... posso interpretare che alpha e beta sono una banalizzazione della teoria delle selezione sessuale e come tale ovviamente ha tutti i limiti di una estrema semplificazione.. da come l'ho capita io che non sono uno studiato, molto banalmente solitamente si identifica con Alpha un individuo dotato di un ottimo corredo genetico, che di conseguenza avrà caratteristiche fisiche tali da distinguerlo dagli altri e da essere preferito dall'altro sesso per la riproduzione, in modo che la specie si perpetui nella maniera migliore possibile, come da teoria di Darwin. L'Alpha nasce avvantaggiato perchè per puro culo e senza alcun merito, solo per aver ereditato un buon corredo genetico avrà molta più probabilità di riscontro con l'altro sesso di un altro individuo non così fortunato. Se poi sputtana questa fortuna andando a mignotte o facendosi intortare da una più furba, credo siano cavoli suoi e non dati statisticamente rilevanti. Mia personale interpretazione della teoria, declino ogni responsabilità


quindi sei un alpha che ha sputtanato la sua fortuna facendoti intortare da una più furba?


----------



## spleen (28 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Mi riferivo al modo in cui l'altro tizio si rivolgeva alla mia consorte


Ma, per la miseria, tua moglie non ha capito il tipo? Non le interessa il rispetto di se stessa?


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quindi sei un alpha che ha sputtanato la sua fortuna facendoti intortare da una più furba?


Io non faccio catalogazioni semplificate di questo tipo, ma se dovessi direi proprio di NO.


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Mi riferivo al modo in cui l'altro tizio si rivolgeva alla mia consorte


Eh… guarda… ti capisco e capisco anche che tu sia ancora nella fase di profonda incaxxatura, E’ un percorso comprensibilissimo e hai tutta la mia solidarieta’, per quanto possa servire..
Ti e’ arrivata una tranvata in testa senza neppure la soddisfazione di vedere di fronte a te una persona non dico pentita perche’ se non lo è c’è poco da fare… ma almeno dispiaciuta per la sofferenza provocata.
Mi spiace 
Piu’ avanti, uscita dai fumi dell’amore disperato,  è probabile che almeno la lucidità di dispiacersi si paleserà


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma, per la miseria, tua moglie non ha capito il tipo? Non le interessa il rispetto di se stessa?


Evidentemente no... d'altra parte qualunque fumatore sa che il fumo fa male....


----------



## omicron (28 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Io non faccio catalogazioni semplificate di questo tipo, ma se dovessi direi proprio di NO.


ma allora questa teoria che hai riportato ma che non condividi, che hai però interpretato come sopra... che l'hai scritta a fare?


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> No, non sarai certo bandito   ma completerei col dire che le femmine della nostra specie cercano anche maschi a cui appoggiarsi per tirare su meglio possibile la prole, cure parentali insomma. (A termine di tempo o meno è oggetto di dibattito).
> Non credo che tua moglie corrisponda al profilo tipo tuttavia...





omicron ha detto:


> ma allora questa teoria che hai riportato ma che non condividi, che hai però interpretato come sopra... che l'hai scritta a fare?


Ho avuto la pessima idea di rispondere al messaggio di @spleen qui quotato semplicemente richiamando dei termini che si leggono in alcuni deprecabili siti/forum ed è nato un putiferio


----------



## spleen (28 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Ho avuto la pessima idea di rispondere al messaggio di @spleen qui quotato semplicemente richiamando dei termini che si leggono in alcuni deprecabili siti/forum ed è nato un putiferio


OK, mi assumo tutta la colpa.  

Se non fosse per quello qualcuno avrebbero dato addosso per altro...
Perciò mettiti il cuore in pace, di qualcosa dovrai pure essere colpevole.


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Settembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Eh… guarda… ti capisco e capisco anche che tu sia ancora nella fase di profonda incaxxatura, E’ un percorso comprensibilissimo e hai tutta la mia solidarieta’, per quanto possa servire..
> Ti e’ arrivata una tranvata in testa senza neppure la soddisfazione di vedere di fronte a te una persona non dico pentita perche’ se non lo è c’è poco da fare… ma almeno dispiaciuta per la sofferenza provocata.
> Mi spiace
> Piu’ avanti, uscita dai fumi dell’amore disperato,  è probabile che almeno la lucidità di dispiacersi si paleserà


Io poi non posso sapere che rapporto intercorra oggi fra i 2, solo loro 2 lo sanno... leggere certi carteggi è assolutamente sconsigliabile nonostante le malsane tentazioni che si hanno una volta che si entra in loro possesso, e può essere molto fuorviante, magari quello che a me sembrava mancanza di rispetto da parte di lui verso di lei era solo un loro modo di vivere la sessualità, va a sapere.... però paradossalmente a me in qualche modo è servito per darmi la mazzata finale che mi ha spinto verso la separazione senza se e senza ma


----------



## omicron (28 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Io poi non posso sapere che rapporto intercorra oggi fra i 2, solo loro 2 lo sanno... leggere certi carteggi è assolutamente sconsigliabile nonostante le malsane tentazioni che si hanno una volta che si entra in loro possesso, e può essere molto fuorviante, magari quello che a me sembrava mancanza di rispetto da parte di lui verso di lei era solo un loro modo di vivere la sessualità, va a sapere.... però paradossalmente a me in qualche modo è servito per darmi la mazzata finale che mi ha spinto verso la separazione senza se e senza ma


ti sei separato per quello che scriveva lui o per le risposte che dava lei?


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ti sei separato per quello che scriveva lui o per le risposte che dava lei?


Mazzata finale = secchiata che fa traboccare il vaso

Il vaso ovviamente era già pieno d'altro, che non erano quei messaggi, ad esempio il suo comportamento trasudante assenza di sentimento per il sottoscritto.. confermata da lei in ogni modo possibile, con i gesti e con le parole...


----------



## omicron (28 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Mazzata finale = secchiata che fa traboccare il vaso
> 
> Il vaso ovviamente era già pieno d'altro, che non erano quei messaggi, ad esempio il suo comportamento trasudante assenza di sentimento per il sottoscritto.. confermata da lei in ogni modo possibile, con i gesti e con le parole...


e va bene, però penso che per te sia peggio l'atteggiamento di lei che quello di lui, lui alla fine di te non sa niente 
però se lei aveva delle parole pesanti nei tuoi confronti, a questo punto la tua colpa è di non averla lasciata prima
hai scritto più volte che ha firmato senza leggere, segno evidente che della situazione (e forse anche di te, se aveva delle brutte parole nei tuoi confronti), lei fosse esasperata


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e va bene, però penso che per te sia peggio l'atteggiamento di lei che quello di lui, lui alla fine di te non sa niente
> però se lei aveva delle parole pesanti nei tuoi confronti, a questo punto la tua colpa è di non averla lasciata prima
> hai scritto più volte che ha firmato senza leggere, segno evidente che della situazione (e forse anche di te, se aveva delle brutte parole nei tuoi confronti), lei fosse esasperata


Ovvio che l'unico atteggiamento rilevante dei 2 per me è quello di lei

Non ho trovato messaggi con parole pesanti nei miei confronti, ma non ho avuto neanche lo stomaco di leggere tutto... però a naso le escluderei

Interessante però... se lei era esasperata perchè ha dovuto aspettare mesi/anni che io la "sgamassi" e che imbastissi la separazione dalla A alla Z ? dallo sgamo ad inizio aprile il ricorso è stato firmato e depositato a metà maggio, con omologa a inizio luglio... direi un tempo veloce per una roba di questo tipo... non tale da esasperare più di tanto..


----------



## omicron (28 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Ovvio che l'unico atteggiamento rilevante dei 2 per me è quello di lei
> 
> Non ho trovato messaggi con parole pesanti nei miei confronti, ma non ho avuto neanche lo stomaco di leggere tutto... però a naso le escluderei
> 
> Interessante però... se lei era esasperata perchè ha dovuto aspettare mesi/anni che io la "sgamassi" e che imbastissi la separazione dalla A alla Z ? dallo sgamo ad inizio aprile il ricorso è stato firmato e depositato a metà maggio, con omologa a inizio luglio... direi un tempo veloce per una roba di questo tipo... non tale da esasperare più di tanto..


Questo devi chiederlo a lei


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Ovvio che l'unico atteggiamento rilevante dei 2 per me è quello di lei
> 
> Non ho trovato messaggi con parole pesanti nei miei confronti, ma non ho avuto neanche lo stomaco di leggere tutto... però a naso le escluderei
> 
> Interessante però... se lei era esasperata perchè ha dovuto aspettare mesi/anni che io la "sgamassi" e che imbastissi la separazione dalla A alla Z ? dallo sgamo ad inizio aprile il ricorso è stato firmato e depositato a metà maggio, con omologa a inizio luglio... direi un tempo veloce per una roba di questo tipo... non tale da esasperare più di tanto..


Ma tu cosa vuoi?
Vuoi capire o vuoi sentirti dire che tu sei il bravo?


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu cosa vuoi?
> Vuoi capire o vuoi sentirti dire che tu sei il bravo?


Hai già chiesto e ho anche già risposto: io non mi ritengo migliore di lei, ne' penso di essere quello bravo... c'è poco da capire secondo me, però sentire tanti punti di vista aiuta ad elaborare...

Anzi, ringrazio tutti per questo!


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non capisco.
> Il gioco di potere per essere giocato necessita del potere.
> Dove era il potere prima del giocarlo?
> Si è creato dal nulla?
> ...


Secondo me è come dice @Nonècomecredi  .. non è che questo "potere" si sia creato dal nulla, semplicemente origina dalla differenza di potenziale fra "una che non prova sentimento (e in più ha un'altra persona di back-up) ma molto menefreghismo" VS "uno che comunque è ancora legato a un sentimento verso di lei"

Però sembra che parli di potere fine a se stesso. A cosa le serviva questa prova di "potere"? non certo ad evitare la separazione.. a farsi una dose di validazione a basso costo?


----------



## Nonècomecredi (28 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non capisco.
> 
> Il gioco di potere per essere giocato necessita del potere.
> Dove era il potere prima del giocarlo?
> ...


Il "potere" deriva dal fatto che lui era innamorato e lei no. Lei ha potuto far leva sui sentimenti di lui, lui non ha potuto far leva sui sentimenti di lei (perché non c'erano)! Mi sembra abbastanza banale. A LEI NON FREGAVA UN CAZ**. Cioè hai presente quando ad una persona non frega niente???! Che potere avrebbe su di te una persona della quale non ti frega nulla o quasi?


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Il "potere" deriva dal fatto che lui era innamorato e lei no. Lei ha potuto far leva sui sentimenti di lui, lui non ha potuto far leva sui sentimenti di lei (perché non c'erano)! Mi sembra abbastanza banale. A LEI NON FREGAVA UN CAZ**. Cioè hai presente quando ad una persona non frega niente???! Che potere avrebbe su di te una persona della quale non ti frega nulla o quasi?


In realtà ha "cercato" di fare leva, anche se non ho capito a quale fine, sarebbe bello se capitasse anche lei nella discussione... 

È capitato traditore e tradito che si confrontassero nella stessa discussione sulla loro storia?


----------



## ipazia (28 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Dove saresti stato trasformato in porta bandiera? *--->>> sarà stata una mia impressione, meglio così... come ho detto non sono uno studiato e mi sono fermato al liceo*


Io sono una stronza. A me non interessa praticamente di nulla. E soprattutto non mi interessano i chi.
Questo è un black mirror.
Chi scrive, a mio avviso, porta il suo interesse. Duraturo? momentaneo? Intervallato?
Non penso sia importante.

E, onestamente, nella vita succede di usare le bandiere, anche di nascondersi dietro le bandiere.
Non c'è nulla di male.
Le bandiere aiutano a sentirsi meno fragili.

Diventano un problema quando non si distingue più la bandiera dalla propria pelle. E soprattutto quando ci si convince di non esser fragili. 

Come mai ti innervosisce l'eventualità di esser considerato un portabandiera?

E aggiungo.
La teoria che citi, fra tutte le teorie (del cazzo) che girano sull'internet rispetto ad alfa e beta è fra le più idiote in circolazione.

Anche se la citi come teoria, io trovo interessante che tu abbia scelto QUELLA teoria.

E che te ne interessi, in risposta ad un evento come quello che stai raccontando di vivere.

Ti sei chiesto perchè quella teoria e non altre?

Questa sarebbe una domanda interessante per te.

SE poi affermare di parlare in teoria (siamo nel balck mirror, qui si discute solo di teoria e l'altro esiste solo fin tanto che lo si usa per sè) è rassicurante, che sia.
E' un po' come "chiedo per un'amica". 

Spero di aver risolto la questione della teoria. L'ho messo pure in firma.
Ogni volta che mi rivolgo a te è IN TEORIA, SIA CHIARO!

Sii gentile e tienilo presente ogni volta che scrivo rivolgendomi a te o citando te.
Puoi?


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Settembre 2022)

Non so più come dirlo, non l'ho nemmeno tirata in ballo io la teoria! Ho solo avuto la pessima idea di rispondere ad un messaggio di @spleen


----------



## Nonècomecredi (28 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Non so più come dirlo, non l'ho nemmeno tirata in ballo io la teoria! Ho solo avuto la pessima idea di rispondere ad un messaggio di @spleen


----------



## ipazia (28 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Parli di alfa, beta e compagnia incelcantante...è interessante discuterne.
> SE non lo trovi interessante, non discuterne.
> Facile facile.  * ---------------------------------------------->>> ne discuto volentieri invece, sempre in teoria, sia chiaro*
> EDIT: correggo anche qui: sempre parlando in teoria, sia chiaro.
> ...


Rimanendo nella teoria, sia chiaro.

Discutiamone allora.
Prima che iniziassi a sentirti un portabandiera, avevo posto alcune questioni...e mi ha incuriosito la tua risposta.

SI é RIMBECILLITO - o roba simile - (a cui ho ironicamente risposto, pover uomo...sottintendendo "perso nella malie della maliarda, che è riuscita vittoriosamente ad esprimere la sua alfitudine collocando il nostro brad pitt in una relazione stabile)

Com'è che un uomo si rimbecillisce?

Sei in linea con @Nonècomecredi sostenendo la teoria, sia chiaro, di ferradini, fuori dal letto nessuna pietà, vince chi fugge, e tutte quelle robe lì da amor cortese?

E che cosa sono menefreghismo, strafottenza e disprezzo se non agiti di potere?

Fra l'altro di un potere molto debole, fra l'altro. Un colosso dai piedi di argilla.
Perchè si appoggia su attribuzioni.

Io posso agire - ricavandone vantaggi - il mio potere di fottermene solo se CREDO che la cosa ti tocchi in un qualche modo.
Ma non saprò, fino a quando non ho agito se quel potere è reale o immaginario.
E soprattutto non saprò se ne otterrò vantaggio o svantaggio.

Tanto che, se io ti attribuisco interesse a agisco con menefreghismo pensando di far leva sul tuo interesse, e tu non hai interesse la mia leva me la prendo nei denti.

Un po' come è successo a tua moglie.

Di contro, nella situazione che hai descritto, tu hai trattenuto informazioni per anni (e l'informazione, in particolare quella trattenuta è potere.) Quindi hai agito accumulando potere e usandolo nel momento che tu hai ritenuto il migliore per te.

Giocando il tuo potere di informazione in questo modo, in attacco fondamentalmente, avevi anche tu obiettivi in testa?
Riesci a capire quali fossero?

Ovviamente...tutto questo sta in piedi SOLO in una relazione in cui si fanno giochi di potere.

Il potere non mi fa venire l'orticaria.
Mi piace esplicitarlo. Giocarci. Cederlo. valutare l'altro nella cura che sa avere del potere che io concedo tramite il mio consenso.
E ho scelto, e scelgo, un uomo che ha un paradigma simile al mio.
Mi piace condividere il potere, osservarlo, discuterlo, com-prenderlo insieme.
Mi piace stare in equilibrio dinamico sul potere inevitabile che esiste nelle relazioni.
Ed in particolare nelle relazioni maschio-femmina che hanno una storia biologica, culturale, storica antichissima.

E' Conoscenza.
E miglioramento.

Ed è l'esatto contrario di far finta che questo tipo di dinamiche non esistano, portando la bandiera dell'ammore e del sentimento.

Onestamente non penso proprio esista amore senza una condivisione di un paradigma del potere.
Proprio perchè amore è scambio di potere.
Amo me stessa e questo amore io cedo all'amore per l'altro.
E viceversa.

SE non amassi me stessa, se non avessi quindi potere su chi sono (fragilità e paure comprese) sulla cura di me, del mio piacere, del mio benessere, all'altro non potrei che offrire una montagna di illusioni...e inevitabilmente bugie.

Non sopporto il coprire i fatti coi fiocchetti.

A me piace molto l'idea per cui siamo sempre sul mercato. Ad ogni livello.
Ma nel tuo ultimo grassetto esce una descrizione di rapporti di potere parecchio sbilanciati e soprattutto non esplicitati.

Che ci può stare in ambito lavorativo. Tanto quanto ci sta la manipolazione utile ai propri obiettivi.
E funzionale a portare a casa il risultato.

Ma in una relazione, in teoria sia chiaro, amore vorrebbe saper stare nudi, non senza vestiti, ma nella tensione a scoprire all'altro e reciprocamente CHI SI E' senza giochetti del cazzo...ci sta?


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


>


Secondo certi ragionamenti se uno mi dice: "sai che nel secolo scorso c'erano dei pazzi che sterminavano gli ebrei" e io gli dico "si chiamavano nazisti" allora io sarei nazista, se citassi il Capitale sarei comunista, se citassi il corano sarei mussulmano... Pensa che casino se li citassi tutti e 3!


----------



## ipazia (28 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Il "potere" deriva dal fatto che lui era innamorato e lei no. Lei ha potuto far leva sui sentimenti di lui, lui non ha potuto far leva sui sentimenti di lei (perché non c'erano)! Mi sembra abbastanza banale. A LEI NON FREGAVA UN CAZ**. Cioè hai presente quando ad una persona non frega niente???! Che potere avrebbe su di te una persona della quale non ti frega nulla o quasi?


In parte ti ho risposto nel post rivolto a @ParmaLetale.

Vorrei però capire (vale anche con te in teoria sia chiaro oppure posso andar liscia?) a tuo avviso le relazioni si giocano su quanto potere del sentimento metto in campo? 

Quindi, se ti amo, sono una fragilina del cazzo, completamente esposta al tuo volere? 
SE invece non ti amo, sono potente, ho il potere del menefreghismo o quantomeno ho il potere di amarti meno di quanto mi ami tu e quindi sono in vantaggio? 

E chiedo, quindi, l'amore per l'altro, da dove viene?


----------



## perplesso (28 Settembre 2022)

da dove esce fuori questa minchiata che Ferradini sarebbe l'amor cortese?


----------



## ipazia (28 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> da dove esce fuori questa minchiata che Ferradini sarebbe l'amor cortese?


è solo teoria. 

che poi, dov'è che hai letto che ferradini è l'amor cortese?


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> è solo teoria.
> 
> che poi, dov'è che hai letto che ferradini è l'amor cortese?


Adesso tocca a te difenderti, hai citato Ferradini dunque la pensi come lui!


----------



## perplesso (28 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> è solo teoria.
> 
> che poi, dov'è che hai letto che ferradini è l'amor cortese?


boh, m'era parso l'avessi scritto tu, forse ricordo male


----------



## ipazia (28 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Adesso tocca a te difenderti, hai citato Ferradini dunque la pensi come lui!


E perchè mai dovrei difendermi???

Non ho visto attacchi...forse sono distratta!!! 

Ne vedi tu?


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> E perchè mai dovrei difendermi???
> 
> Non ho visto attacchi...forse sono distratta!!!
> 
> Ne vedi tu?


Dai tempo al tempo.. Comunque la citazione è sbagliata. La canzone si chiude dicendo che non esistono leggi in amore, basta essere quello che sei


----------



## ipazia (28 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> boj m'era parso l'avessi scritto tu, forse ricordo male


Ho scritto questo

"..la teoria, sia chiaro, di ferradini, fuori dal letto nessuna pietà, vince chi fugge, e tutte quelle robe lì da amor cortese..." mica che ferradini è l'amor cortese.

Poi, mi conosci bene e sai che mi stanno entrambi tollerantemente sul cazzo...non saprei chi scegliere fa un derelitto che piange il potere perduto del cazzo e l'amore descritto come se fosse un dolce glassato.

Però la cavalleria mi piace.


----------



## ipazia (28 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Dai tempo al tempo.. Comunque la citazione è sbagliata. La canzone si chiude dicendo che non esistono leggi in amore, basta essere quello che sei


E' sempre una questione di potere...io non mi sento attaccata praticamente mai.
Sul forum poi...siamo pixel eh.

In ogni caso, basta spiegarsi. E io sono paziente.
Posso spiegare e rispiegare la mia posizione molte volte.
Non la perdo spiegandola.

Salvo me ne propongano una migliore, più interessante, migliorativa.

Per me non esistono attacchi.
Esiste solo

mi sei utile, mi insegni cose che non so
sei inutile, reiteri ciò che già so.

Ho una preferenza spiccata per il primo caso.

Ma riguarda me.
Mica l'altro. 

Citando teorema mi riferivo a questo passaggio

Cerca di essere un tenero amante
Ma fuori del letto nessuna pietà

E allora si vedrai che t'amerà
Chi è meno amato più amore ti dà

Non mi avvicino neanche a questo passaggio

Basta essere quello che sei
Lascia aperta la porta del cuore
Vedrai che una donna
È già in cerca di te

Oltre ad esser un fiocchetto di seconda mano, è speranza a basso costo.

E una imprecisione. L'essere è in divenire, quindi è pure sbagliato il tempo, oltre che la definizione.


Se devo infiocchettare il cazzo, o la figa, scelgo io la stoffa.
E non è quella della speranza (chi era, chi visse sperando morì non si può dire )


----------



## perplesso (28 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho scritto questo
> 
> "..la teoria, sia chiaro, di ferradini, fuori dal letto nessuna pietà, vince chi fugge, e tutte quelle robe lì da amor cortese..." mica che ferradini è l'amor cortese.
> 
> ...


ma se scrivi "tutte quelle robe lì da amor cortese" è la stessa cosa.   ti ricordo che l'epoca dell'amor cortese era anche il tempo della nascita dell'arte bolognese.    ed il legame tra le 2 cose c'era....


----------



## ipazia (28 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma se scrivi "tutte quelle robe lì da amor cortese" è la stessa cosa.   ti ricordo che l'epoca dell'amor cortese era anche il tempo della nascita dell'arte bolognese.    ed il legame tra le 2 cose c'era....


allora correggo, perchè se è fraintendibile non va bene!

ferradini e - separatamente - le robe dell'amor cortese (togliamo il quelle e lì)

Manco mi metto a citarle...inizia già a prudermi ovunque...

La vir?

Ora devo andare, ma leggo volentieri


----------



## perplesso (28 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> allora correggo, perchè se è fraintendibile non va bene!
> 
> ferradini e - separatamente - le robe dell'amor cortese (togliamo il quelle e lì)
> 
> ...


IL vir Romanus.   ecchecccazzo


----------



## ipazia (28 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> IL vir Romanus.   ecchecccazzo


....no, non resisto.......

La vir proprio no? 

E' così carina...senti come suona bene, prova a dirlo con la voce...LA vir


----------



## perplesso (28 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> ....no, non resisto.......
> 
> La vir proprio no?
> 
> E' così carina...senti come suona bene, prova a dirlo con la voce...LA vir


allora dovete andare a farvelo stroncare nel culo nell'ordine:

tu
Moggi
quella stronza dell'amica tua che è pure già sparita
tutto il PD
tutti i trapperS
i pisani
ed altri che poi mi verranno in mente


----------



## ipazia (28 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora dovete andare a farvelo stroncare nel culo nell'ordine:
> 
> tu
> Moggi
> ...



  

Per quanto mi riguarda, ne parlo con G....anche se, onestamente, non è necessario che io gli ricordi il mio culo... 
Però non ho intenzione di concedere il suo stroncamento. Giammai. 

La mia amica non è mica sparita!! Non farmi spaventare!!! 
Ma non ho voce in capitolo sul suo di culo invece...

Per quanto riguarda gli altri...vai...sentiti libero di suggerire anche la sabbia...sottile. 
Hai il mio pieno appoggio.


----------



## perplesso (28 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, ne parlo con G....anche se, onestamente, non è necessario che io gli ricordi il mio culo...
> Però non ho intenzione di concedere il suo stroncamento. Giammai.
> 
> La mia amica non è mica sparita!! Non farmi spaventare!!!
> ...


allora dille di riapparire, almeno alterno i vaffanculo.    sono più per il gancio


----------



## spleen (28 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Rimanendo nella teoria, sia chiaro.
> 
> Discutiamone allora.
> Prima che iniziassi a sentirti un portabandiera, avevo posto alcune questioni...e mi ha incuriosito la tua risposta.
> ...


Sempre in teoria, sia chiaro,   a me di tutta sta faccenda incuriosisce il comportamento di sua moglie. Più di ogni altra cosa.
Per il quale, qui dentro ho sentito parlare tutti molto poco, e alcuni persino dare addosso a lui cercando di cavillare su elementi risibili della faccenda.
Che poi, voglio dire, a parte le supercazzole sulle lettere dell'alfabeto greco, lui si è pure comportato bene, e per me ha anche fatto quello che andava fatto.
Separarsi da una persona dalla quale non puoi ottenere quello che desideri, al netto dei sentimenti e di tutto il resto.
Questi sono i fatti da non perdere di vista.
Poi sull' idea di maschio e femmina nella società moderna, vorrei proprio vedere le teorie di tanti utonti qui dentro, quanti luoghi comuni e quante fregnacce...


----------



## Tachidoz (28 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora dovete andare a farvelo stroncare nel culo nell'ordine:
> 
> tu
> Moggi
> ...


Sottoscrivo con stima e fiducia la lista tranne ovviamente la prima voce, non avendo elementi per un giudizio in merito...


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> In parte ti ho risposto nel post rivolto a @ParmaLetale.
> 
> Vorrei però capire (vale anche con te in teoria sia chiaro oppure posso andar liscia?) a tuo avviso le relazioni si giocano su quanto potere del sentimento metto in campo?
> 
> ...


Quindi, se ti amo, sono una fragilina del cazzo, completamente esposta al tuo volere? *NO, se ti "amo" anch'io*
SE invece non ti amo, sono potente, ho il potere del menefreghismo o quantomeno ho il potere di amarti meno di quanto mi ami tu e quindi sono in vantaggio? *SI, se io ti "amo"*

E chiedo, quindi, l'amore per l'altro, da dove viene?* il sentimento è apprendimento (quindi una modificazione stabile del comportamento) e attribuzione di significato a emozioni, interazione con ambiente (secondo talune teorie Ça va sans dire..)*


----------



## Nonècomecredi (29 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sei in linea con @Nonècomecredi sostenendo la teoria, sia chiaro, di ferradini, fuori dal letto nessuna pietà, vince chi fugge, e tutte quelle robe lì da amor cortese


Non ho mai sostenuto una teoria del genere! Mi limito semplicemente ad osservazioni derivanti alcune da esperienze personali, altri sulla base di studi letti. 
Ciò che penso è che molte persone hanno "diversi desideri" non coerenti tra loro, se non addirittura contrastanti. Quindi si comportano in maniera diversa in base al desiderio. 
Ad esempio una persona che vuole la "famiglia della mulino bianco", però allo stesso tempo vuole una vita libera da vincoli. Quindi in alcuni frangenti si comporterà come persona della mulino bianco, in altri si comporterà in maniera opposta.  
NON TUTTI SONO COSI' questo lo sappiamo, così come sappiamo che esistono persone così. Ora quando incontri una persona così può essere che uno ci rimanga male, se non altro perché gli è stata "venduta" un'immagine parziale della persone (ad esempio quella della mulino bianco), mentre gli è stata nascosta un'altra immagine della persona (ad esempio quella che vuole vivere serenamente altre situazioni extra).
Il tutto sta nella chiarezza. Se nascondi qualcosa una ragione ci sarà, o sbaglio?! Quindi non è vince chi fugge, ma sbaglia chi mente! (mi sembra ragionevole). *Poi ognuno fa che caz** vuole*, però questo vale per tutti, quindi anche per il partner, che arrivato ad un certo punto *avrà la libertà di mandare a quel paese.*


----------



## Nonècomecredi (29 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Secondo certi ragionamenti se uno mi dice: "sai che nel secolo scorso c'erano dei pazzi che sterminavano gli ebrei" e io gli dico "si chiamavano nazisti" allora io sarei nazista, se citassi il Capitale sarei comunista, se citassi il corano sarei mussulmano... Pensa che casino se li citassi tutti e 3!


Noto che certe persone hanno difficoltà a mettere in discussione il proprio pensiero. Quindi interpretano quello che leggono come qualcosa che deve "adeguarsi" alla propria visione, e non come qualcosa di utile per arricchire il proprio pensiero attraverso la riflessione, e la considerazione di altre prospettive.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (29 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> In parte ti ho risposto nel post rivolto a @ParmaLetale.
> 
> Vorrei però capire (vale anche con te in teoria sia chiaro oppure posso andar liscia?) a tuo avviso le relazioni si giocano su quanto potere del sentimento metto in campo?
> 
> ...


Certe dinamiche di potere si esprimono in relazioni definite tossiche. Per me l'amore è dato da tre componenti: Fiducia, Rispetto, e Affetto. Nel momento in cui si innescano queste dinamiche di potere, possono venire meno alcune componenti (fiducia e rispetto generalmente per prime, e a lungo andare se la cosa continua può venire meno anche l'affetto).
Se amo una persona vorrei avere da parte sua le tre componenti, e ricambiarle (*reciprocità*).
Ognuno ama a suo modo, io ho dato  la mia definizione che sarà diversa da altri, ma quello che non deve mai mancare è la reciprocità.
Ogni relazione è diversa, sono diverse le persone che la compongono, e le stesse persone cambiano nel tempo. Allora l'equilibrio può cambiare nel tempo, ma non potrà essere stravolto.
Le teorie servono, con le esemplificazioni necessarie, a spiegare quello che accade. Quindi sono da un lato utili per meglio comprendere, dall'altro non rispecchiano pienamente le singole casistiche. 
Si è fatto riferimento ad alcune teorie per cercare di dare spiegazioni a comportamenti diversi tenuti da persone diverse. In questo  3d si cercava di capire il comportamento della (ex) compagna di @ParmaLetale


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Rimanendo nella teoria, sia chiaro.
> 
> Com'è che un uomo si rimbecillisce?
> 
> ...



Discutiamone allora.

Com'è che un uomo si rimbecillisce?  *dipende dai casi, magari per un sistema di convinzioni interiori errate (tipo bassa autostima, esiti di traumi precedenti, va a sapere..) che gli fanno perdere lucidità nelle situazioni... e d'altra parte "una convinzione non è solo un'idea posseduta dalla mente, ma un'idea che possiede la mente" (Robert Oxton Bolt)*

Sei in linea con @Nonècomecredi sostenendo la teoria, sia chiaro, di ferradini, fuori dal letto nessuna pietà, vince chi fugge, e tutte quelle robe lì da amor cortese? *NO, sebbene nelle relazioni vi siano sempre in gioco dei rapporti di forza (o potere o quello che è..), quando il gioco diventa tale che non c'è altra strada che ricorrere a trucchetti tipo "vince chi fugge" o "fuori dal letto nessuna pietà" ecc ecc, per me la relazione è finita, si tratta solo di prenderne atto e voltare pagina*

E che cosa sono menefreghismo, strafottenza e disprezzo se non agiti di potere? *CI STA, non mi incaponirei troppo su dare nomi diversi alla stessa cosa*

Fra l'altro di un potere molto debole, fra l'altro. Un colosso dai piedi di argilla.
Perchè si appoggia su attribuzioni. *CONCORDO PIENAMENTE*

Io posso agire - ricavandone vantaggi - il mio potere di fottermene solo se CREDO che la cosa ti tocchi in un qualche modo.
Ma non saprò, fino a quando non ho agito se quel potere è reale o immaginario.
E soprattutto non saprò se ne otterrò vantaggio o svantaggio.
Tanto che, se io ti attribuisco interesse a agisco con menefreghismo pensando di far leva sul tuo interesse, e tu non hai interesse la mia leva me la prendo nei denti.
Un po' come è successo a tua moglie.  *CONCORDO, aggiungo che talvolta è utile essere sottovalutati (quindi far credere più interesse di quello reale) piuttosto che sopravvalutati, ad esempio se vuoi fare in modo che la tua gentile consorte venga dal tuo stesso avvocato a firmare un ricorso per separazione consensuale il più velocemente possibile, senza fare troppe storie sulle condizioni.*

Di contro, nella situazione che hai descritto, tu hai trattenuto informazioni per anni (e l'informazione, in particolare quella trattenuta è potere.) Quindi hai agito accumulando potere e usandolo nel momento che tu hai ritenuto il migliore per te. *NO, non è stato così. Io non avevo informazioni nel cassetto, avevo sospetti ma non ho volutamente approfondito per non varcare una soglia dalla quale sapevo che non si torna indietro, forse perchè per una buona parte del tempo lei non era troppo "distante" e recitava ancora bene la parte della moglie... Ho cercato comunque di mettere in discussione il nostro rapporto senza buttarla sulle scenate di gelosia, ovviamente senza successo col senno di poi, l'unica teoria esatta a prova di confutazione. Quando, nell'ultimo periodo, da parte sua la maschera ha iniziato a vacillare sempre di più la situazione è diventata di pari passo sempre più invivibile e sono arrivato al mio livello massimo di sopportazione. A quel punto ho ottenuto le info,  ma nemmeno per un minuto le ho trattenute, non ne avrei avuto la forza, e sicuramente non era il momento migliore per me*

Giocando il tuo potere di informazione in questo modo, in attacco fondamentalmente, avevi anche tu obiettivi in testa?
Riesci a capire quali fossero?  *L'unico obiettivo a quel punto era difendermi e reagire*

A me piace molto l'idea per cui siamo sempre sul mercato. Ad ogni livello.
Ma nel tuo ultimo grassetto esce una descrizione di rapporti di potere parecchio sbilanciati e soprattutto non esplicitati.

Che ci può stare in ambito lavorativo. Tanto quanto ci sta la manipolazione utile ai propri obiettivi.
E funzionale a portare a casa il risultato.

Ma in una relazione, in teoria sia chiaro, amore vorrebbe saper stare nudi, non senza vestiti, ma nella tensione a scoprire all'altro e reciprocamente CHI SI E' senza giochetti del cazzo...ci sta?  *CI STA, però aggiungo che avere una corretta autostima ed agire in maniera "assertiva" non sono giochetti del cazzo*


----------



## Nonècomecredi (29 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Sempre in teoria, sia chiaro,   a me di tutta sta faccenda incuriosisce il comportamento di sua moglie. Più di ogni altra cosa.
> Per il quale, qui dentro ho sentito parlare tutti molto poco, e alcuni persino dare addosso a lui cercando di cavillare su elementi risibili della faccenda.
> Che poi, voglio dire, a parte le supercazzole sulle lettere dell'alfabeto greco, lui si è pure comportato bene, e per me ha anche fatto quello che andava fatto.
> Separarsi da una persona dalla quale non puoi ottenere quello che desideri, al netto dei sentimenti e di tutto il resto.
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te. Purtroppo non è chiaro che le teorie (in generale), sono il mezzo e non il fine. La teoria serve per spiegare alcuni comportamenti umani (in questo ambito), magari conferendo un minimo di razionalità (non alla persona ma al comportamento). La teoria alfa-beta serve per spiegare certi comportamenti conferendo una certa coerenza che sarebbe: vado con uomini con certe caratteristiche perché mi danno certe cose (sensazioni), faccio famiglia con un uomo con altre caratteristiche perché può darmi altre cose. 
*Il fatto che molti Utonti del forum non comprendono la funzione della teoria deriva dal fatto  che vivono il tradimento come trasgressione non accettano che questo comportamento sia incasellato in una teoria, perché così perderebbe il tratto trasgressivo. Ecco perché continuano a cercare appigli sulle teorie, perchè così si smonta tutto l'universo nel quale vivono! *


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Sempre in teoria, sia chiaro,   a me di tutta sta faccenda incuriosisce il comportamento di sua moglie. Più di ogni altra cosa.
> Per il quale, qui dentro ho sentito parlare tutti molto poco, e alcuni persino dare addosso a lui cercando di cavillare su elementi risibili della faccenda.
> Che poi, voglio dire, a parte le supercazzole sulle lettere dell'alfabeto greco, lui si è pure comportato bene, e per me ha anche fatto quello che andava fatto.
> Separarsi da una persona dalla quale non puoi ottenere quello che desideri, al netto dei sentimenti e di tutto il resto.
> ...


Se hai una gamba in cancrena devi amputarla PUNTO. Non c'è niente da decidere, no? Ovvio che poi c'è da elaborare un bel trauma che non accade dall'oggi al domani.


----------



## patroclo (29 Settembre 2022)

@ParmaLetale ...non so se c'entra, ma in tutti i tuoi discorsi non ho mai sentito quella "rabbia" da scoperta o una reazione "forte" per tentare di ricomporre. Poi è verò che qui sei partito a scrivere del "dopo" e quindi ipotizzo che tu abbia tralasciato parti, però mi è rimasta questa sensazione


----------



## omicron (29 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> *NO, non è stato così. Io non avevo informazioni nel cassetto, avevo sospetti ma non ho volutamente approfondito per non varcare una soglia dalla quale sapevo che non si torna indietro, forse perchè per una buona parte del tempo lei non era troppo "distante" e recitava ancora bene la parte della moglie... Ho cercato comunque di mettere in discussione il nostro rapporto senza buttarla sulle scenate di gelosia, ovviamente senza successo col senno di poi, l'unica teoria esatta a prova di confutazione. Quando, nell'ultimo periodo, da parte sua la maschera ha iniziato a vacillare sempre di più la situazione è diventata di pari passo sempre più invivibile e sono arrivato al mio livello massimo di sopportazione. A quel punto ho ottenuto le info,  ma nemmeno per un minuto le ho trattenute, non ne avrei avuto la forza, e sicuramente non era il momento migliore per me*


recitare la parte della moglie che vorrebbe dire?


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Certe dinamiche di potere si esprimono in relazioni definite tossiche. Per me l'amore è dato da tre componenti: Fiducia, Rispetto, e Affetto. Nel momento in cui si innescano queste dinamiche di potere, possono venire meno alcune componenti (fiducia e rispetto generalmente per prime, e a lungo andare se la cosa continua può venire meno anche l'affetto).
> Se amo una persona vorrei avere da parte sua le tre componenti, e ricambiarle (*reciprocità*).
> Ognuno ama a suo modo, io ho dato  la mia definizione che sarà diversa da altri, ma quello che non deve mai mancare è la reciprocità.
> Ogni relazione è diversa, sono diverse le persone che la compongono, e le stesse persone cambiano nel tempo. Allora l'equilibrio può cambiare nel tempo, ma non potrà essere stravolto.
> ...


Sono d'accordo... ma aggiungo la progettualità (che non è, ovviamente, "cosa facciamo questo fine settimana?" o "che balla raccontiamo stavolta a tuo marito così vieni a dormire da me?") senza la quale a me dopo un po' subentrano la noia e il sospetto che ci sia qualcosa che non va...


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> @ParmaLetale ...non so se c'entra, ma in tutti i tuoi discorsi non ho mai sentito quella "rabbia" da scoperta o una reazione "forte" per tentare di ricomporre. Poi è verò che qui sei partito a scrivere del "dopo" e quindi ipotizzo che tu abbia tralasciato parti, però mi è rimasta questa sensazione


Purtroppo non sono più un ragazzino, non è la prima volta che vivo una situazione simile (anche se non grottesca come questa) e probabilmente in passato ho sviluppato una modalità di "autodifesa" che mi è scattata in automatico in questo caso.

Comunque la tua sensazione è giusta, la mia reazione "forte" per "ricomporre" non c'è stata, ma in una situazione del genere, obiettivamente, cosa c'è da ricomporre? Tornare a fare il marito cornuto a casa mentre lei vive le farfalle nello stomaco? Diventare paranoico acquisendo le competenze di un agente del mossad per sgamarla onde compensare l'aumento di cautela di lei nel nascondere la faccenda? Perchè è questo che lei avrebbe voluto: capra e cavoli, l'altro non lo mollava di sicuro, ma non era abbastanza sicura dell'altro per mollare me per lui...

Quello che magari non ho scritto è che nonostante adesso io parli con apparente distacco, in realtà sono morto dentro come un altro signore di cui ho letto in un bel post di qualche anno fa qui sopra


----------



## patroclo (29 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Purtroppo non sono più un ragazzino, non è la prima volta che vivo una situazione simile (anche se non grottesca come questa) e probabilmente in passato ho sviluppato una modalità di "autodifesa" che mi è scattata in automatico in questo caso.
> 
> Comunque la tua sensazione è giusta, la mia reazione "forte" per "ricomporre" non c'è stata, ma in una situazione del genere, obiettivamente, cosa c'è da ricomporre? Tornare a fare il marito cornuto a casa mentre lei vive le farfalle nello stomaco? Diventare paranoico acquisendo le competenze di un agente del mossad per sgamarla onde compensare l'aumento di cautela di lei nel nascondere la faccenda? Perchè è questo che lei avrebbe voluto: capra e cavoli, l'altro non lo mollava di sicuro, ma non era abbastanza sicura dell'altro per mollare me per lui...
> 
> Quello che magari non ho scritto è che nonostante adesso io parli con apparente distacco, in realtà sono morto dentro come un altro signore di cui ho letto in un bel post di qualche anno fa qui sopra


Per me tra l'arrendersi e il subire ci sono anche altre vie ...avrai fatto le tue valutazioni


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> recitare la parte della moglie che vorrebbe dire?


Spesso ci si dimentica che quando ti sposi ti assumi un impegno piuttosto preciso con un'altra persona, se tu fai credere alla tua controparte che stai mantenendo quell'impegno nascondendogli una doppia vita, per me stai recitando una parte o indossando una maschera o quel che è...


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Per me tra l'arrendersi e il subire ci sono anche altre vie ...avrai fatto le tue valutazioni


Qualche esempio?


----------



## omicron (29 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Spesso ci si dimentica che quando ti sposi ti assumi un impegno piuttosto preciso con un'altra persona, se tu fai credere alla tua controparte che stai mantenendo quell'impegno nascondendogli una doppia vita, per me stai recitando una parte o indossando una maschera o quel che è...


sto cercando di capire a quali impegni tu ti riferisca quando parli di "recita a fare la moglie"


----------



## patroclo (29 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Qualche esempio?


Non so...combattere, terapia, sbatterla fuori di casa. Prime cose che mi vengono in mente


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sto cercando di capire a quali impegni tu ti riferisca quando parli di "recita a fare la moglie"


Con *il matrimonio il* marito e la moglie acquistano gli stessi diritti e assumono i medesimi doveri [151, 160, 316; 29, 30 Cost.]. Dal *matrimonio* deriva l'obbligo reciproco *alla fedeltà*, all'assistenza morale e materiale [146], *alla* collaborazione nell'interesse della famiglia e *alla* coabitazione [107, 146; 570 c.p.].


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Non so...combattere, terapia, sbatterla fuori di casa. Prime cose che mi vengono in mente


La casa è sua non si poteva fare, già spiegato. Terapia provata ma non vale la pena neanche di menzionarla, comunque nisba.

Spiega meglio combattere? Andare a parlare col mio "rivale"?


----------



## omicron (29 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Con *il matrimonio il* marito e la moglie acquistano gli stessi diritti e assumono i medesimi doveri [151, 160, 316; 29, 30 Cost.]. Dal *matrimonio* deriva l'obbligo reciproco *alla fedeltà*, all'assistenza morale e materiale [146], *alla* collaborazione nell'interesse della famiglia e *alla* coabitazione [107, 146; 570 c.p.].


ma sei capace di dare una risposta?


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma sei capace di dare una risposta?


Usa questo tono coi tuoi parenti o amici. Io non sono né tuo parente né tantomeno tuo amico


----------



## Anatoly79 (29 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma sei capace di dare una risposta?


Non è una risposta, ma la risposta, oltre alla parte civilistica vi è anche la parte affettiva e ove ci sia e sia forte "annulla" quegli articoli citati sopra, perchè se dobbiamo rifarci a quegli articoli allora il matrimonio è un "CONTRATTO" (cosa che di fatto e giuridicamente lo è).
A questo mi chiedo se dovessimo rispettare il "CONTRATTO" bisognerebbe andare a rivedere per intero anche gli eventuali effetti dello scioglimento del medesimo che mi pare allo stato di fatto è un bel casotto, non voglio entrare nel merito.


----------



## omicron (29 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Usa questo tono coi tuoi parenti o amici. Io non sono né tuo parente né tantomeno tuo amico


scusa, quale tono? sono calmissima, ho solo fatto una domanda, ma perché le domande ti irritano tanto? stai qui a chiedere opinioni per capire il comportamento della tua ex ma dai informazioni col contagocce, rispondi con citazioni, te l'ho chiesto giorni fa e te lo ha chiesto anche brunetta, di preciso cosa vuoi? 
ah per la cronaca, il maleducato sei tu


----------



## omicron (29 Settembre 2022)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> Non è una risposta, ma la risposta, oltre alla parte civilistica vi è anche la parte affettiva e ove ci sia e sia forte "annulla" quegli articoli citati sopra, perchè se dobbiamo rifarci a quegli articoli allora il matrimonio è un "CONTRATTO" (cosa che di fatto e giuridicamente lo è).
> A questo mi chiedo se dovessimo rispettare il "CONTRATTO" bisognerebbe andare a rivedere per intero anche gli eventuali effetti dello scioglimento del medesimo che mi pare allo stato di fatto è un bel casotto, non voglio entrare nel merito.


ma io non gli ho chiesto cosa prevede la legge, lo so già cosa prevede il contratto, non a caso si dice che si contrae matrimonio
ho chiesto cosa facesse sua moglie in quella che lui chiama recita, perché lui ha scritto che finché lei ha portato avanti al recita lui ha fatto finta di niente, portando quindi avanti una recita anche lui, quando poi la moglie non ha più saputo seguire questo copione allora lui ha fatto esplodere la bomba, ma se gli chiedo cosa facesse la moglie e a cosa si riferisse per gli impegni che la moglie seguiva, non puoi rispondermi con la normativa


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> scusa, quale tono? sono calmissima, ho solo fatto una domanda, ma perché le domande ti irritano tanto? stai qui a chiedere opinioni per capire il comportamento della tua ex ma dai informazioni col contagocce, rispondi con citazioni, te l'ho chiesto giorni fa e te lo ha chiesto anche brunetta, di preciso cosa vuoi?
> ah per la cronaca, il maleducato sei tu


Ripeto: non sono tuo parente né tuo amico. I titoli li vai a dare a qualcun altro


----------



## Anatoly79 (29 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma io non gli ho chiesto cosa prevede la legge, lo so già cosa prevede il contratto, non a caso si dice che si contrae matrimonio
> ho chiesto cosa facesse sua moglie in quella che lui chiama recita, perché lui ha scritto che finché lei ha portato avanti al recita lui ha fatto finta di niente, portando quindi avanti una recita anche lui, quando poi la moglie non ha più saputo seguire questo copione allora lui ha fatto esplodere la bomba, ma se gli chiedo cosa facesse la moglie e a cosa si riferisse per gli impegni che la moglie seguiva, non puoi rispondermi con la normativa


Beh sai le situazioni sono tutte diverse come le dita della mano, a volte in cuor proprio, senza bisogno di avere conferme, si sa quello che sta accadendo e spesso si glissa sugli eventi sperando in un ravvedimento e un rientro, ma quando la situazione diventa insostenibile allora premi il pulsante rosso e come va va.
Non faccio riferimento a nessuno.
Poi ti dirò, assumersi un'impegno anche "l'obbligo di fedeltà" e tra questi, io dal canto mio non starei con i piedi in due scarpe perché non lo trovo giusto nei confronti dell'altro, chiuderei e mi giocherei la partita dopo e non prima, se va male ciò provato e resto con un pugno di mosche in mano perdendo tutto (stabilità familiare etc etc) se va bene ho trovato l'amore della mia vita, ma è un mio pensiero eh...


----------



## omicron (29 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Ripeto: non sono tuo parente né tuo amico. I titoli li vai a dare a qualcun altro


i parenti non si scelgono ma sicuramente amico mio non potresti esserlo mai, se non ti si da ragione a prescindere non sei contento, ti offendi e offendi, continua a non rispondere, io vivo bene lo stesso


----------



## omicron (29 Settembre 2022)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> Beh sai le situazioni sono tutte diverse come le dita della mano, a volte in cuor proprio, senza bisogno di avere conferme, si sa quello che sta accadendo e spesso si glissa sugli eventi sperando in un ravvedimento e un rientro, ma quando la situazione diventa insostenibile allora premi il pulsante rosso e come va va.
> Non faccio riferimento a nessuno.
> Poi ti dirò, assumersi un'impegno anche "l'obbligo di fedeltà" e tra questi, io dal canto mio non starei con i piedi in due scarpe perché non lo trovo giusto nei confronti dell'altro, chiuderei e mi giocherei la partita dopo e non prima, se va male ciò provato e resto con un pugno di mosche in mano perdendo tutto (stabilità familiare etc etc) se va bene ho trovato l'amore della mia vita, ma è un mio pensiero eh...


ma certo che le situazioni sono tutte diverse, per questo si chiedono particolari, per capire, se si viene qui a chiedere consigli ed opinioni, se non so la particolarità di quella specifica storia, non posso dare consigli mirati e non posso farmi un'opinione
poi che quando ci si sposa si facciano delle promesse credo che non ci sia bisogno di ricordarlo, la fedeltà è una delle promesse che si fanno ma, ad esempio, nel matrimonio religioso i tradimenti non sono motivo di divorzio o annullamento, poi ovvio che sia sempre una questione di sensibilità personale, sia nel tradire  che nel sopportare. io personalmente non ho mai tradito e non ho mai neanche pensato di farlo, ho sempre preferito chiudere quando le cose non andavano, il piede in due scarpe non l'ho mai tenuto e non sarei neanche in grado di farlo


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> i parenti non si scelgono ma sicuramente amico mio non potresti esserlo mai, se non ti si da ragione a prescindere non sei contento, ti offendi e offendi, continua a non rispondere, io vivo bene lo stesso


Facciamo così: tu mi fai copia/incolla dei passaggi dove io voglio avere ragione a tutti i costi a prescindere e io ti faccio un bonifico di 100 euro


----------



## Anatoly79 (29 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma certo che le situazioni sono tutte diverse, per questo si chiedono particolari, per capire, se si viene qui a chiedere consigli ed opinioni, se non so la particolarità di quella specifica storia, non posso dare consigli mirati e non posso farmi un'opinione
> poi che quando ci si sposa si facciano delle promesse credo che non ci sia bisogno di ricordarlo, la fedeltà è una delle promesse che si fanno ma, ad esempio, nel matrimonio religioso i tradimenti non sono motivo di divorzio o annullamento, poi ovvio che sia sempre una questione di sensibilità personale, sia nel tradire  che nel sopportare. io personalmente non ho mai tradito e non ho mai neanche pensato di farlo, ho sempre preferito chiudere quando le cose non andavano, il piede in due scarpe non l'ho mai tenuto e non sarei neanche in grado di farlo


Diciamo che nel matrimonio religioso è previsto l'annullamento per determinati motivi, ma non il divorzio ..." quello che Dio unisce nessuno lo può separare, infatti da qui la frase finché morte non vi separi ...", e se non si fosse la parte civilistica, credo che non saremmo qui a discutere, ansi non esisterebbe nemmeno il forum


----------



## Anatoly79 (29 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Facciamo così: tu mi fai copia/incolla dei passaggi dove io voglio avere ragione a tutti i costi a prescindere e io ti faccio un bonifico di 100 euro


Parma, visto che di questi tempi 100 euro fanno comodo e salto la parte del copia e incolla e ti do ragione a priori, me li mandi? 
Scherziamoci su dai......


----------



## omicron (29 Settembre 2022)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> Diciamo che nel matrimonio religioso è previsto l'annullamento per determinati motivi, ma non il divorzio ..." quello che Dio unisce nessuno lo può separare, infatti da qui la frase finché morte non vi separi ...", e se non si fosse la parte civilistica, credo che non saremmo qui a discutere, ansi non esisterebbe nemmeno il forum


perchè? il forum parla di tradimenti mica di divorzi   




ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Facciamo così: tu mi fai copia/incolla dei passaggi dove io voglio avere ragione a tutti i costi a prescindere e io ti faccio un bonifico di 100 euro


per 100€ non mi sbatto


----------



## patroclo (29 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> La casa è sua non si poteva fare, già spiegato. Terapia provata ma non vale la pena neanche di menzionarla, comunque nisba.
> 
> Spiega meglio combattere? *Andare a parlare col mio "rivale"?*


Quello mai, il problema è tra te e tua moglie, al di là del suo essere un muro di gomma, dalle tue parole, risulta che con lei non ci hai discusso più di tanto.

Oddio, ad un certo punto non so se io l'avrei fatto...però


----------



## francoff (29 Settembre 2022)

Quello che magari non ho scritto è che nonostante adesso io parli con apparente distacco, in realtà *sono morto dentro* come un altro signore di cui ho letto in un bel post di qualche anno fa qui sopra
[/CITAZIONE]
Questa definizione la usai io anni fa...........tu sei di Parma? l' amante della mia ex è di Parma , si conobbero a Fidenza


----------



## Nonècomecredi (29 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Con *il matrimonio il* marito e la moglie acquistano gli stessi diritti e assumono i medesimi doveri [151, 160, 316; 29, 30 Cost.]. Dal *matrimonio* deriva l'obbligo reciproco *alla fedeltà*, all'assistenza morale e materiale [146], *alla* collaborazione nell'interesse della famiglia e *alla* coabitazione [107, 146; 570 c.p.].


 ci sto rinunciando


----------



## Nonècomecredi (29 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma sei capace di dare una risposta?


Già dai una risposta @ParmaLetale  Potresti citare anche un pò di giurisprudenza in tema per essere più esaustivo


----------



## spleen (29 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. Purtroppo non è chiaro che le teorie (in generale), sono il mezzo e non il fine. La teoria serve per spiegare alcuni comportamenti umani (in questo ambito), magari conferendo un minimo di razionalità (non alla persona ma al comportamento). La teoria alfa-beta serve per spiegare certi comportamenti conferendo una certa coerenza che sarebbe: vado con uomini con certe caratteristiche perché mi danno certe cose (sensazioni), faccio famiglia con un uomo con altre caratteristiche perché può darmi altre cose.
> *Il fatto che molti Utonti del forum non comprendono la funzione della teoria deriva dal fatto  che vivono il tradimento come trasgressione non accettano che questo comportamento sia incasellato in una teoria, perché così perderebbe il tratto trasgressivo. Ecco perché continuano a cercare appigli sulle teorie, perchè così si smonta tutto l'universo nel quale vivono! *


Allora, per me è del tutto normale che quando la compagna o il compagno di vita dicono e fanno come non ti amassero più, il tutto diventi un trauma. E capisco perfettamente che la prima domanda che ci si fa sia sul perché si è stati abbandonati per un altro, che magari consideriamo molto peggio di noi.

Da tutto questo si trae uno svilimento personale, per superare il quale ci vogliano ragionamenti, tempo e spesso anche il confronto e l’aiuto di qualcuno.

Le teorie di cui si è parlato, sono frutto di osservazione antropologica ma non spiegano i motivi del caso specifico. Agiscono sul fondo, ma sono in abbinamento a numerosi ed incontrollabili altri fattori, tipo l’educazione ricevuta, tipo la situazione della famiglia di origine, tipo mille altre cose.

Ritengo che per capirli, questi motivi, si debba partire da un confronto serrato con la controparte, perché è dai suoi bisogni reconditi, inespressi e spesso sconclusionati che si potrebbe capire qualcosa.

Questo spesso non è possibile, perché la controparte si rifiuta di interloquire, e spesso non è in grado nemmeno lei di analizzare e spiegare il suo comportamento.

Allora non resta che metterci una pietra sopra, per limitare i danni, per continuare a vivere, perché la vita è anche questo.

Da giovane mi sono dannato per mesi nel cercare i motivi della fine con la mia ex storica. Li ho compresi molto tempo dopo, facendo la pace con me stesso. Lei non aveva gli strumenti semplicemente per capire quello che provavo e che provava invece lei.

Poi ho conosciuto mia moglie…


----------



## Nonècomecredi (29 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Allora, per me è del tutto normale che quando la compagna o il compagno di vita dicono e fanno come non ti amassero più, il tutto diventi un trauma. E capisco perfettamente che la prima domanda che ci si fa sia sul perché si è stati abbandonati per un altro, che magari consideriamo molto peggio di noi.
> 
> Da tutto questo si trae uno svilimento personale, per superare il quale ci vogliano ragionamenti, tempo e spesso anche il confronto e l’aiuto di qualcuno.
> 
> ...


Esatto, quindi alla fine se l'altra persona non vuole affrontare il tema in maniera matura, è meglio lasciar perdere. Mi sembra è quello che è successo a @ParmaLetale. Però molti qui non comprendono e continuano a chiedere: hai analizzato le tue colpe? Perchè non hai insistito? Perchè non hai cercato il dialogo? Perché te la sei presa per il tradimento? Cosa fai qui, vuoi sentirti dire che sei bravo e lei è cattiva? Perché non provi a tornare con le? Ed altre cose assurde. Eppure il tutto è stato esposto in maniera chiara!


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> Non è una risposta, ma la risposta, oltre alla parte civilistica vi è anche la parte affettiva e ove ci sia e sia forte "annulla" quegli articoli citati sopra, perchè se dobbiamo rifarci a quegli articoli allora il matrimonio è un "CONTRATTO" (cosa che di fatto e giuridicamente lo è).
> A questo mi chiedo se dovessimo rispettare il "CONTRATTO" bisognerebbe andare a rivedere per intero anche gli eventuali effetti dello scioglimento del medesimo che mi pare allo stato di fatto è un bel casotto, non voglio entrare nel merito.


Infatti il matrimonio è un contratto, ma nel momento in cui io decido di sottoscriverlo è perchè sono convinto di avere un progetto comune con la persona con cui lo contraggo, sorretto da sentimenti reciproci, dalla FIDUCIA ecc ecc ecc... E MI IMPEGNO a rispettarlo, non a fare finta di...


----------



## spleen (29 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Esatto, quindi alla fine se l'altra persona non vuole affrontare il tema in maniera matura, e meglio lasciar perdere. Mi sembra è quello che è successo a @ParmaLetale. Però molti qui non comprendono e continuano a chiedere: hai analizzato le tue colpe? Perchè non hai insistito? Perchè non hai cercato il dialogo? Perché te la sei presa per il tradimento? Cosa fai qui, vuoi sentirti dire che sei bravo e lei è cattiva? Perché non provi a tornare con le? Ed altre cose assurde. Eppure il tutto è stato esposto in maniera chiara!


Esatto.
Lo sport qui dentro, lo ho già detto altre volte, non è cercare di capire, ascoltare, 
è giudicare.
E si è talmente strafottenti da pretendere che una persona che ha subito un abbandono, col il culo per terra, si metta anche a fare il mea culpa.


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Quindi, se ti amo, sono una fragilina del cazzo, completamente esposta al tuo volere? *NO, se ti "amo" anch'io*
> SE invece non ti amo, sono potente, ho il potere del menefreghismo o quantomeno ho il potere di amarti meno di quanto mi ami tu e quindi sono in vantaggio? *SI, se io ti "amo"*
> 
> E chiedo, quindi, l'amore per l'altro, da dove viene?* il sentimento è apprendimento (quindi una modificazione stabile del comportamento) e attribuzione di significato a emozioni, interazione con ambiente (secondo talune teorie Ça va sans dire..)*


Per capire...

Stai dicendo che quello che io sento mi mette in una posizione di forza o di debolezza A DISCENDERE dal fatto che l'altro lo ricambi o meno? 

Quindi se amo e sono riamata, yeppa!!! ho vinto! 
Se non amo e sono amata, superbonus!!! 

SE amo e non sono riamata, o lo sono in misura minore (e sarebbe molto interessante definire la misura minore che stabilisce il limite) ta boom! inculata con la sabbia. 

Ho capito bene? 


E' degli anni '30 che si discute il fatto che l'apprendimento riguardi semplicemente i comportamenti. 
E si sragiona intorno invece al fatto che oltre che incidere sulle strategie di adattamento all'ambiente (e quindi i comportamenti) andasse a riguardare invece le mappe mentale. Si gironzola, riferimento al cognitivo comportamentale, intorno al fatto che scrivendo e riscrivendo i comportamenti si possa andare a modificare le mappe cognitive che dirigono gli apprendimenti e di conseguenza anche, fra le altre, la modulazione delle strategie di adattamento all'ambiente. 

Poi, vero, c'era quel tal pavlov che aveva insegnato al cane a sbavare al suono del campanellino...e funziona eh.

Figa...sbavata. 

Seriamente, nella tua semplificata descrizione di un processo altamente complesso come quello della elaborazione delle emozioni in sentimenti, manca un elemento essenziale. Che era poi l'oggetto della mia domanda: da dove viene l'amore PER L'ALTRO? 

E come tutte le domande complesse, ha una risposta semplicissima. Apparentemente, ovviamente. 

SE io amo me stessa, ho Cura di me stessa, ho Cura del mio benessere...per quale motivo sarei in una posizione di debolezza nei confronti di chi non mi ama? 

Ma soprattutto...se mi amo, come posso amare chi non mi ama? 

Posso soffrire il rifiuto, la caduta delle attribuzioni, delle aspettative, i progetti che vanno a farsi fottere...ma se io non sono amata dall'altro, non posso permettere, nel rispetto di me, di tenermi vicino chi non mi ama...o sbaglio? 

E per vicino non intendo necessariamente nello stesso ambiente.


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Quello mai, il problema è tra te e tua moglie, al di là del suo essere un muro di gomma, dalle tue parole, risulta che con lei non ci hai discusso più di tanto.
> 
> Oddio, ad un certo punto non so se io l'avrei fatto...però


Il punto è proprio cercare di discutere con un muro di gomma...

E in fin dei conti la separazione non è necessariamente una resa, tante volte è una messa alla prova: se va male sei già separato e a metà dell'opera quindi hai fatto bene, se va bene bastano 10 minuti in comune in ufficio anagrafe per annullarla quindi hai comunque fatto bene.


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Quello che magari non ho scritto è che nonostante adesso io parli con apparente distacco, in realtà *sono morto dentro* come un altro signore di cui ho letto in un bel post di qualche anno fa qui sopra
> [/CITAZIONE]
> Questa definizione la usai io anni fa...........tu sei di Parma? l' amante della mia ex è di Parma , si conobbero a Fidenza


Si sono di Parma, ma non ho mai avuto amanti conosciute a Fidenza...


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora dille di riapparire, almeno alterno i vaffanculo.    sono più per il gancio


Manca molto anche a me la sua presenza qui nel forum.


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Esatto, quindi alla fine se l'altra persona non vuole affrontare il tema in maniera matura, e meglio lasciar perdere. Mi sembra è quello che è successo a @ParmaLetale. Però molti qui non comprendono e continuano a chiedere: hai analizzato le tue colpe? Perchè non hai insistito? Perchè non hai cercato il dialogo? Perché te la sei presa per il tradimento? Cosa fai qui, vuoi sentirti dire che sei bravo e lei è cattiva? Perché non provi a tornare con le? Ed altre cose assurde. Eppure il tutto è stato esposto in maniera chiara!


Grazie mille!


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Lo sport qui dentro, lo ho già detto altre volte, non è cercare di capire, ascoltare,
> è giudicare.
> E si è talmente strafottenti da pretendere che una persona che ha subito un abbandono, col il culo per terra, si metta anche a fare il mea culpa.


Grazie!


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2022)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> Diciamo che nel matrimonio religioso è previsto l'annullamento per determinati motivi, ma non il divorzio ..." quello che Dio unisce nessuno lo può separare, infatti da qui la frase finché morte non vi separi ...", e se non si fosse la parte civilistica, credo che non saremmo qui a discutere, ansi non esisterebbe nemmeno il forum


nel diritto canonico non si parla di divorzio per il semplice motivo che se già annulli ab origine un matrimonio, non ha alcun senso prevedere un divorzio a nozze fatte.   peraltro, un annullamento è per la parte più forte economicamente più vantaggioso perchè essendo un annullamento è come se il matrimonio non sia mai esistito.   fatevi pure voi i conti


----------



## francoff (29 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Si sono di Parma, ma non ho mai avuto amanti a Fidenza...


     quindi non abbiamo condiviso nulla ...........


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per capire...
> 
> Stai dicendo che quello che io sento mi mette in una posizione di forza o di debolezza A DISCENDERE dal fatto che l'altro lo ricambi o meno?
> 
> ...


Posso soffrire il rifiuto, la caduta delle attribuzioni, delle aspettative, i progetti che vanno a farsi fottere...ma se io non sono amata dall'altro, non posso permettere, nel rispetto di me, di tenermi vicino chi non mi ama...o sbaglio? *SONO ASSOLUTAMENTE D'ACCORDO tanto che è questa la considerazione che mi ha indirizzato alla separazione. Mi permetto solo di aggiungere, da non studiato quale sono come hai colto magistralmente tu, che una corretta autostima aiuta ad avere più rispetto di se stessi.*


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> quindi non abbiamo condiviso nulla ...........


Direi di no


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Non ho mai sostenuto una teoria del genere! Mi limito semplicemente ad osservazioni derivanti alcune da esperienze personali, altri sulla base di studi letti.
> Ciò che penso è che molte persone hanno "diversi desideri" non coerenti tra loro, se non addirittura contrastanti. Quindi si comportano in maniera diversa in base al desiderio.
> Ad esempio una persona che vuole la "famiglia della mulino bianco", però allo stesso tempo vuole una vita libera da vincoli. Quindi in alcuni frangenti si comporterà come persona della mulino bianco, in altri si comporterà in maniera opposta.
> NON TUTTI SONO COSI' questo lo sappiamo, così come sappiamo che esistono persone così. Ora quando incontri una persona così può essere che uno ci rimanga male, se non altro perché gli è stata "venduta" un'immagine parziale della persone (ad esempio quella della mulino bianco), mentre gli è stata nascosta un'altra immagine della persona (ad esempio quella che vuole vivere serenamente altre situazioni extra).
> Il tutto sta nella chiarezza. Se nascondi qualcosa una ragione ci sarà, o sbaglio?! Quindi non è vince chi fugge, ma sbaglia chi mente! (mi sembra ragionevole). *Poi ognuno fa che caz** vuole*, però questo vale per tutti, quindi anche per il partner, che arrivato ad un certo punto *avrà la libertà di mandare a quel paese.*


Se mi stai dicendo che buona parte delle persone non ha la più pallida idea di dove colloca se stessa, sfondi una porta aperta...siamo scimmie.

Fino a non molti mila anni fa manifestavamo il nostro dissenso lanciando i nostri escrementi contro gli altri.

Adesso non lanciamo quelli fisici ma di latrine e vomitatoi emozionali ce ne sono parecchi, sparsi un po' ovunque.

Non penso che "il mulino bianco" e "la libertà" siano desideri.

Siamo scimmie, desideriamo fondamentalmente una cosa: PIACERE. (IL)

Poi impariamo tutta una serie di "ricette" per soddisfare il piacere.

Libertà, stabilità...sono le illusioni di questo secolo.
Cazzate fondamentalmente.

Non siamo stabili, ma in continuo e costante divenire, siamo una parte e non il tutto e quindi non vediamo di là dal nostro naso se non per brevi istanti e quando capita la maggior parte delle volte manco ce ne rendiamo conto perchè i nostri paradigmi di lettura della realtà sono troppo primitivi, siamo sottoposti anche contro il nostro volere al cambiamento e all'indeterminatezza.

E ci muoviamo nella paura, atavica, di trovarci al buio soli e al freddo.

Quando la paura è alla guida...beh...nella ricerca del piacere è facile oscillare fra le varie ricette.
Ho paura di star sola? Mi trovo un maschio. O una femmina, O entrambi.
Sono rassicurata? Mi faccio i cazzi miei e cerco ancora piacere.
Per dire.

Quello che però ci distingue davvero dagli altri mammiferi è il linguaggio, così come è il nostro linguaggio, ossia simbolizzazione e astrazione, e la musica.

Chi oscilla in modo incontrollato, soprattutto senza aver cura di sè (la mancanza di cura dell'altro è solo una delle conseguenze) semplicemente non sa. E spesso non ha desiderio di sapere.

Come posso manifestare chi sono se non so chi sono? Se non l'ho manifestato in primis a me stesso?

D'altro canto, non posso sapere chi sono senza confrontarmi con l'altro.

Partire dal presupposto (parte della ricetta del mulino bianco) che ci si conosca e che davvero si possa arrivare a conoscersi del tutto è un'altra delle illusioni che servono a costruire il mito della stabilità del nostro tempo.

Con l'altro ho due scelte fondamentali:

- mi spoglio per davvero, non per amore dell'altro ma per amore di me stesso. E dono quell'amore di me stesso all'altro permettendogli di penetrarmi davvero (a prescindere da cazzo e figa) e scambiando conoscenza e percorsi. ASSUMENDOMI IL DOLORE che questo processo comporta. 

- mi affido alla ricetta per svolgere i compiti evolutivi socialmente assegnati. No mi spoglio. Non mi amo. Non uso l'altro e non mi lascio usare per andar dentro e conoscere chi sono io e chi è l'altro. EVITANDO IL DOLORE e cercando sollievo. (e finendo irrimediabilmente nell'addiction...il sollievo è eco, del piacere...assumere sollievo serve solo ad abbassare la tensione e rimettere nella condizione di averne ancora e sempre più bisogno)

Penso che la maggior parte delle relazioni funzioni nel secondo modo: uso l'altro per confermare me stesso. (e in quel me stesso ci sono le ricettine del mulino bianco, l'arcobaleno degli unicorni....e soprattutto l'amore come gara e come merce di scambio.
Poi arrivano le bastonate nei denti.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Settembre 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> quindi non abbiamo condiviso nulla ...........


Beh sarebbe stato un bel colpo di scena ..
E un sacco di sfiga però


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Posso soffrire il rifiuto, la caduta delle attribuzioni, delle aspettative, i progetti che vanno a farsi fottere...ma se io non sono amata dall'altro, non posso permettere, nel rispetto di me, di tenermi vicino chi non mi ama...o sbaglio? *SONO ASSOLUTAMENTE D'ACCORDO tanto che è questa la considerazione che mi ha indirizzato alla separazione. Mi permetto solo di aggiungere, da non studiato quale sono come hai colto magistralmente tu, che una corretta autostima aiuta ad avere più rispetto di se stessi.*


E' almeno la terza volta che ripeti che non sei studiato (nelle precedenti hai sottolineato come tu ti sia fermato al liceo), cosa stai chiedendo ti venga chiesto? O riconosciuto?  

Cosa sarebbe una corretta autostima?

E il rispetto?

Onestamente, per me la parola rispetto da sola, non ha il minimo significato.
Anzi, presa così, la collocherei per direttissima nelle puttanate del mulino bianco, insieme all'autostima.


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' almeno la terza volta che ripeti che non sei studiato (nelle precedenti hai sottolineato come tu ti sia fermato al liceo), cosa stai chiedendo ti venga chiesto? O riconosciuto?
> 
> Cosa sarebbe una corretta autostima?
> 
> ...


Sembra un'interrogazione

Comunque, invece di fare tante domande e sparare giudizi, perchè non mi dici chiaro e tondo come la pensi tu in merito, così mi aiuti a farmi una cultura?

Grazie


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Certe dinamiche di potere si esprimono in relazioni definite tossiche. Per me l'amore è dato da tre componenti: Fiducia, Rispetto, e Affetto. Nel momento in cui si innescano queste dinamiche di potere, possono venire meno alcune componenti (fiducia e rispetto generalmente per prime, e a lungo andare se la cosa continua può venire meno anche l'affetto).
> Se amo una persona vorrei avere da parte sua le tre componenti, e ricambiarle (*reciprocità*).
> Ognuno ama a suo modo, io ho dato  la mia definizione che sarà diversa da altri, ma quello che non deve mai mancare è la reciprocità.
> Ogni relazione è diversa, sono diverse le persone che la compongono, e le stesse persone cambiano nel tempo. Allora l'equilibrio può cambiare nel tempo, ma non potrà essere stravolto.
> ...


Il grassetto è' un obiettivo impossibile. 

La compagna non è qui a narrare di se stessa. 

Quello che si può tentar di leggere è quello che @ParmaLetale crede di aver capito della ex. 
E quello che ORA crede di aver capito di se stesso. 

Se fra 5 anni torna qui e si rilegge, riconoscerà se stesso e molto probabilmente leggerà a occhi sbarrati buona parte della roba che ha scritto. 

SE è davvero in botta, e non lo sta manifestando apertamente perchè sta solo tentando una razionalizzazione di quanto avvenuto, in questo momento capire è proprio l'ultimo degli obiettivi sensati da porsi. 

Le tre componenti...messe lì così mi sembrano il mea culpa che si recita in chiesa.   

Fiducia in chi? 
Rispetto per chi? 
Affetto per chi? 

SE non è chiaro questo...è la ricettina del mulino bianco...

E decade pure la reciprocità...o meglio...va a rovescio. 

Le teorie sono interessanti quando sono calate in un contesto e tradotte, aperte. 
Chiunque sa qualcosa di teoria, sa benissimo dello spazio che corre fra teorie di riferimento - che fra l'altro sono inserite in paradigmi ben più ampi, ma sorvoliamo sui paradigmi che non se ne esce vivi altrimenti - e il contesto in cui poi sono calate. 
Come sa benissimo quale sia l'incidenza delle variabili, in particolari quelle indipendenti. 

Le teorie sono utilissime come riferimenti in cui collocare il proprio pensiero. 
Partendo dal presupposto che sono nate per morire.


----------



## omicron (29 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per capire...
> 
> Stai dicendo che quello che io sento mi mette in una posizione di forza o di debolezza A DISCENDERE dal fatto che l'altro lo ricambi o meno?
> 
> ...


ora ti dicono che sei un'utonta, ci rinunciano


----------



## omicron (29 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> nel diritto canonico non si parla di divorzio per il semplice motivo che se già annulli ab origine un matrimonio, non ha alcun senso prevedere un divorzio a nozze fatte.   peraltro, un annullamento è per la parte più forte economicamente più vantaggioso perchè essendo un annullamento è come se il matrimonio non sia mai esistito.   fatevi pure voi i conti


infatti se ci sono figli scordati l'annullamento


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Sembra un'interrogazione
> 
> Comunque, invece di fare tante domande e sparare giudizi, perchè non mi dici chiaro e tondo come la pensi tu in merito, così mi aiuti a farmi una cultura?
> 
> Grazie


Dove sono i giudizi?

Riportamene uno nei miei post.

Poi, se del caso, mi ti ringrazierò per avermi permesso di correggermi.

Come la penso in merito a cosa?
Vuoi che espliciti cosa significa per me rispetto? O autostima?


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ora ti dicono che sei un'*utonta*, ci rinunciano


Ieri sera G., mentre eravamo a letto, mi ha detto "sei talmente testa di cazzo che il mio essere testa di cazzo risuona col tuo"
E' una buona sintesi di me


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dove sono i giudizi?
> 
> Riportamene uno nei miei post.
> 
> ...


" nella tua semplificata descrizione di un processo altamente complesso " a meno che non intendessi che ho il dono della sintesi


----------



## omicron (29 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ieri sera G., mentre eravamo a letto, mi ha detto "sei talmente testa di cazzo che il mio essere testa di cazzo risuona col tuo"
> E' una buona sintesi di me


mio marito è meno poetico ma più o meno dice la stessa cosa quando mi dice "ti amo testa di cazzo"


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> " nella tua semplificata descrizione di un processo altamente complesso " a meno che non intendessi che ho il dono della sintesi


E' un giudizio?

E' un fatto che tu abbia semplificato un processo altamente complesso.

O mi stai dicendo che quello che hai scritto non è una semplificazione?

Guarda che non sono in polemica, tendenzialmente non sono una che giudica.
Sono una che valuta. E sono anche antipatica per questo.

Se mi si fa notare il giudizio mi correggo, non mi piacciono i giudizi.

MA quello che mi hai portato onestamente mi sembra un fatto.

*Salvo che tu ti sia sentito preso dalla parola semplificata e invece che legarla ad una descrizione di QUELLO CHE HAI SCRITTO l'abbia legata ALLA TUA CAPACITA' di dare quelle descrizione.
Ma in questo caso direi che il giudizio l'hai emesso tu su stesso su te stesso.*

Io non ho fatto riferimento a te, ma al tuo scritto.

E' una distinzione importante per potersi confrontare. Non pensi?

SE no finisce che io dico "hai detto una cosa stupida?" e tu ti incazzi abbestia e mi rispondi "brutta idiota, che cazzo! sono una maschio e quindi semmai stupido. Ma in ogni caso, come ti permetti di dirmi che sono stupido?????"

E a quel punto a me verrebbe soltanto da ridere però...oltre a dover contenere il mio lato rompicoglioni


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mio marito è meno poetico ma più o meno dice la stessa cosa quando mi dice "ti amo testa di cazzo"


Sì, il senso è quello 

Poi, siccome è un bastardo, si bea nel fatto che siamo entrambi teste di cazzo...e ce lo vedi il livello di paraculismo che è in grado di metterci dentro??

Lo adoro


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' un giudizio?
> 
> E' un fatto che tu abbia semplificato un processo altamente complesso.
> 
> ...


Tu esattamente cosa intendevi dire con "nella tua semplificata descrizione di un processo altamente complesso" ?


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Tu esattamente cosa intendevi dire con "nella tua semplificata descrizione di un processo altamente complesso" ?


Esattamente quello che ho scritto. 

Ossia che la descrizione che hai scritto è una semplificazione di un processo altamente complesso. 

L'unica certezza che si ha con me, dentro e fuori dal forum, è che se ho voglia di darti del minchione, non ci metto i fiocchetti. 
Ti scrivo "sei un minchione". 
E te lo scrivo che tu sia dio o l'ultimo dei tossici sulla terra.


----------



## omicron (29 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, il senso è quello
> 
> Poi, siccome è un bastardo, si bea nel fatto che siamo entrambi teste di cazzo...e ce lo vedi il livello di paraculismo che è in grado di metterci dentro??
> 
> Lo adoro


ah beh certo, nel momento in cui anche lui ammette di essere testa di cazzo, cosa gli puoi rispondere? sti stronzi


----------



## spleen (29 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esattamente quello che ho scritto.
> 
> Ossia che la descrizione che hai scritto è una semplificazione di un processo altamente complesso.
> 
> ...


Co'hai contro i tossici adesso?


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ah beh certo, nel momento in cui anche lui ammette di essere testa di cazzo, cosa gli puoi rispondere? sti stronzi


Ma non solo...il mio esser testa di cazzo è talmente affascinante e musicale (così mi ha detto facendo il romantico) da far risuonare anche il suo esserlo...quindi è doppiamente uno stronzo...riesce a darmi della testa di cazzo rendendolo un complimento, usandolo per dichiarare il suo esser testa di cazzo e usandolo pure per sottolineare che il mio esserlo è un moto di libertà al suo esserlo nel mio esserlo. 

Onestamente adoro il fatto che sia così


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esattamente quello che ho scritto.
> 
> Ossia che la descrizione che hai scritto è una semplificazione di un processo altamente complesso.
> 
> ...


Ok, ma "semplificato" può essere sia un complimento, ad esempio se si riconosce il dono della sintesi, che non un complimento, se ad esempio si ritiene che uno scriva per sommi capi senza conoscere... tu come l'intendevi?


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Co'hai contro i tossici adesso?


Era per citare una categoria in contrapposizione con dio...chissà poi perchè contrappongo dio e i tossici in effetti!!!

Non ci ho pensato mentre scrivevo...adesso ci penso


----------



## omicron (29 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma non solo...il mio esser testa di cazzo è talmente affascinante e musicale (così mi ha detto facendo il romantico) da far risuonare anche il suo esserlo...quindi è doppiamente uno stronzo..*.riesce a darmi della testa di cazzo rendendolo un complimento*, usandolo per dichiarare il suo esser testa di cazzo e usandolo pure per sottolineare che il mio esserlo è un moto di libertà al suo esserlo nel mio esserlo.
> 
> Onestamente adoro il fatto che sia così


ma è un complimento   
io e mio marito siamo meno poetici, ma il succo è quello  "ti amo testa di cazzo" "vaffanculo stronzo" tanto amore


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Ok, ma "semplificato" può essere sia un complimento, ad esempio se si riconosce il dono della sintesi, che non un complimento, se ad esempio si ritiene che uno scriva per sommi capi senza conoscere... tu come l'intendevi?


Mi spieghi come si può dire di una descrizione semplificata che ha il dono della sintesi?

Guarda che stai sovrapponendo una valutazione su uno scritto alla una valutazione su CHI scrive.

(il discorso di "hai detto una cosa stupida" preso come "come ti permetti di darmi della stupida????")

Io ho valutato quello che hai scritto.
Dicendo che è semplificato.

E non CHI ha scritto. Ossia tu.

La vedi questa differenza?

Non ti stavo facendo nè un complimento nè un non complimento.

Siccome sono una pignolina del cazzo ho semplicemente sottolineato che il tuo scritto è una semplificazione di un processo altamente complesso.

Non ho elementi nè per farti complimenti nè per non farteli.


----------



## spleen (29 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Era per citare una categoria in contrapposizione con dio...chissà poi perchè contrappongo dio e i tossici in effetti!!!
> 
> Non ci ho pensato mentre scrivevo...adesso ci penso


Già.  
Analizzare quello che si scrive aiuta sempre.
-Chi lo scrive
-Come lo scrive
-Perchè lo scrive.
E da cosa scaturisce persino la propria necessità di introdursi in un ragionamento, il nostro bisogno di rispondere. (discorso generico)
Che non deriva da motivi razionali spesso, ma dagli agiti emozionali.
Credo


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi spieghi come si può dire di una descrizione semplificata che ha il dono della sintesi?
> 
> Guarda che stai sovrapponendo una valutazione su uno scritto alla una valutazione su CHI scrive.
> 
> ...


Ok grazie della spiegazione


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Già.
> Analizzare quello che si scrive aiuta sempre.
> -Chi lo scrive
> -Come lo scrive
> ...


Scrivere ha esattamente questa funzione.

Che è il motivo per cui rompo i coglioni quando si scrive usando interposte persone (parlando di terzi per spiegare se stessi credendo di star parlando dei terzi per davvero) o interposte teorie.

Comunque...credo di aver scelto i tossici perchè sono i grandi rifiutati. Prima.
E mi faceva soffrire che fossero trattati in quel modo.
E i grandi negati adesso.
E mi fa incazzare essere arrivati addirittura alle negazione in una società costruita su base cristiana e che basa se stessa e la propria concezione di norma-lità sulla differenziazione dall'a-normalità.

Togli l'anormalità...e crolla tutto.

Ed infatti...

Chissà che categorie di anormalità si dovranno creare finito il periodo della negazione della anormalità fino ad oggi esistenti.

E fra l'altro...personalmente l'esistenza nella negazione dell'esistenza tocca un nervo sensibile.

E poi...ho in mente il cantico dei drogati da qualche giorno...

Come giustamente dici...dio e tossici...sull'onda dell'emozione.

Grazie per questo spunto


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Ok grazie della spiegazione


Prego. 

Hai altri esempi di giudizi su cui posso riflettere? 

E tonando al post in cui scrivi che ti sembra volevi esplicitassi cosa io penso...cosa penso riguardo cosa?


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prego.
> 
> Hai altri esempi di giudizi su cui posso riflettere?
> 
> E tonando al post in cui scrivi che ti sembra volevi esplicitassi cosa io penso...cosa penso riguardo cosa?


Hai altri esempi di giudizi su cui posso riflettere?
Direi di no in base alla spiegazione che gentilmente mi hai dato, ma magari più tardi do un'occhiata...

E tonando al post in cui scrivi che ti sembra volevi esplicitassi cosa io penso...cosa penso riguardo cosa?
"Cosa sarebbe una corretta autostima?
E il rispetto? "


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma è un complimento
> io e mio marito siamo meno poetici, ma il succo è quello  "ti amo testa di cazzo" "vaffanculo stronzo" tanto amore


 

in effetti...


----------



## spleen (29 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Scrivere ha esattamente questa funzione.
> 
> Che è il motivo per cui rompo i coglioni quando si scrive usando interposte persone (parlando di terzi per spiegare se stessi credendo di star parlando dei terzi per davvero) o interposte teorie.
> 
> ...


Avevo intravisto qualcosa, grazie a te e scusa l'intrusione...


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Hai altri esempi di giudizi su cui posso riflettere?
> *Direi di no in base alla spiegazione che gentilmente mi hai dato, ma magari più tardi do un'occhiata...*
> 
> E tonando al post in cui scrivi che ti sembra volevi esplicitassi cosa io penso...cosa penso riguardo cosa?
> ...


Adesso sto andando. 
Ho una domanda da lasciarti, poi quando torno rispondo alle tue. 

Sai che sei permaloso? 
Ti sei sentito messo in discussione sovrapponendo un COSA (lo scritto da te fatto) con un CHI (tu che hai scritto). 

E' una cosa che deriva dal periodo che stai attraversando e che ti ha sensibilizzato sul tuo valore come persona e uomo?


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Avevo intravisto qualcosa, grazie a te e scusa l'intrusione...


Non è stata una intrusione...e se lo è stata, fallo spesso!! 

Avevo scritto in fretta invece di fermarmi e riflettere su quell'associazione, mi è piaciuto farlo! 

Ma...hai poi apostrofato tua moglie al modo di G.?


----------



## spleen (29 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Adesso sto andando.
> Ho una domanda da lasciarti, poi quando torno rispondo alle tue.
> 
> Sai che sei permaloso?
> ...


Se una persona viene abbandonata è chiaro che si sente messa in discussione. Non trovi?
E questo non perchè razionalmente sia giusto ma perchè è la prima cosa che uno deve elaborare
Scusasse intromissione....


----------



## spleen (29 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è stata una intrusione...e se lo è stata, fallo spesso!!
> 
> Avevo scritto in fretta invece di fermarmi e riflettere su quell'associazione, mi è piaciuto farlo!
> 
> Ma...hai poi apostrofato tua moglie al modo di G.?


No, ci ho litigato, oggi a mezzogiorno che facevo l'indifferente si è avvicinata e mi ha ficcato la lingua in bocca.... mort..sua. 
Ma tornerò alla carica...


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Se una persona viene abbandonata è chiaro che si sente messa in discussione. Non trovi?
> E questo non perchè razionalmente sia giusto ma perchè è la prima cosa che uno deve elaborare
> Scusasse intromissione....


Certo che sì.

Per poterla elaborare serve che venga nominata.

Se lui non la nomina, se lui continua a giocare la parte di chi ha saputo (dire, fare, e poi lettera e testamento) si fa a pezzi da solo.
Per esempio scambiando per giudizi dei dati di fatto.

E delegando, per esempio a me in questo breve scambio su un forum, i giudizi che lui emette su se stesso.
Delegandoli a me, evita se stesso.
E fa un passo ancora in allontanamento da sè.


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> No, ci ho litigato, oggi a mezzogiorno che *facevo l'indifferente si è avvicinata e mi ha ficcato la lingua in bocca*.... mort..sua.
> Ma tornerò alla carica...


Faccio la stessa cosa con G.


----------



## omicron (29 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Faccio la stessa cosa con G.


a me lo fa mio marito  quanto mi fa incazzare


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Adesso sto andando.
> Ho una domanda da lasciarti, poi quando torno rispondo alle tue.
> 
> Sai che sei permaloso?
> ...


"Sai che sei permaloso?" è una domanda o un giudizio?

E' una cosa che deriva dal periodo che stai attraversando e che ti ha sensibilizzato sul tuo valore come persona e uomo? no


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Se una persona viene abbandonata è chiaro che si sente messa in discussione. Non trovi?
> E questo non perchè razionalmente sia giusto ma perchè è la prima cosa che uno deve elaborare
> Scusasse intromissione....


A me è andata peggio: lei non mi voleva abbandonare, ma tenermi a casa buono buono mentre faceva la vispa Teresa con le farfallette. Ha lasciato a me la scelta: o stare in questa situazione o tanti saluti. Quindi mi sono dovuto pure auto-abbandonare


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che sì.
> 
> Per poterla elaborare serve che venga nominata.
> 
> ...


Nominare chi o cosa?

"E delegando, per esempio a me in questo breve scambio su un forum, i giudizi che lui emette su se stesso.
Delegandoli a me, evita se stesso.
E fa un passo ancora in allontanamento da sè." -->> Marzullo ti fa un baffo


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Lo sport qui dentro, lo ho già detto altre volte, non è cercare di capire, ascoltare,
> è giudicare.
> E si è talmente strafottenti da pretendere che una persona che ha subito un abbandono, col il culo per terra, si metta anche a fare il mea culpa.


Il mea culpa non l’ha chiesto nessuno e Parma non ha assolutamente l’atteggiamento dei tanti e delle tante approdati qui “con le budella in mano”.
Lui ha già stabilito che la moglie ha mentito fin dal primo giorno e  ha recitato una parte finché non ha trovato un altro uomo più ...boh più.
Neanche lui fosse il miliardario che vale la pena di abbindolare.


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mea culpa non l’ha chiesto nessuno e Parma non ha assolutamente l’atteggiamento dei tanti e delle tante approdati qui “con le budella in mano”.
> Lui ha già stabilito che la moglie ha mentito fin dal primo giorno e  ha recitato una parte finché non ha trovato un altro uomo più ...boh più.
> Neanche lui fosse il miliardario che vale la pena di abbindolare.


Miliardario a chi?

Comunque, non hai capito un tubo, senza offesa, s'intende


----------



## spleen (29 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mea culpa non l’ha chiesto nessuno e Parma non ha assolutamente l’atteggiamento dei tanti e delle tante approdati qui “con le budella in mano”.
> Lui ha già stabilito che la moglie ha mentito fin dal primo giorno e  ha recitato una parte finché non ha trovato un altro uomo più ...boh più.
> Neanche lui fosse il miliardario che vale la pena di abbindolare.


Mi riferisco a certi atteggiamenti inquisitori (non tuoi) come se fosse lui a doversi giustificare di qualcosa.
Se non li hai letti te li indico io in privato.
Quanto ha stabilito lui con la moglie, e dobbiamo necessariamente basarci su quello che dice lui, in mancanza di altre fonti, lo avrei a parità di condizioni fatto pure io.
Una persona che ti tradisce per tre anni e posta difronte ad un aut aut sceglie l'altro (e questo sembrerebbe abbia fatto lei) non credo proprio che abbia in mente la conservazione della coppia.
E scusa tanto, sarei un tantino incazzato pure io...
Poi, discorso a parte, c' è stata una certa quantità di donne che per un ragionamento estemporaneo fatto anche da me, con i debiti distinguo, è partita lancia in resta con i giudizi di merito sul valore degli alfa dei beta e compagnia cantante.
Ora, dopo tanti discorsi io vorrei scendere sul pratico, cosa dovrebbe fare, cosa dovrebbe pensare e come dovrebbe comportarsi Parmaletale?


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi riferisco a certi atteggiamenti inquisitori (non tuoi) come se fosse lui a doversi giustificare di qualcosa.
> Se non li hai letti te li indico io in privato.
> Quanto ha stabilito lui con la moglie, e dobbiamo necessariamente basarci su quello che dice lui, in mancanza di altre fonti, lo avrei a parità di condizioni fatto pure io.
> Una persona che ti tradisce per tre anni e posta difronte ad un aut aut sceglie l'altro (e questo sembrerebbe abbia fatto lei) non credo proprio che abbia in mente la conservazione della coppia.
> ...


Direi che è stato fin troppo signore per i miei gusti..


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi riferisco a certi atteggiamenti inquisitori (non tuoi) come se fosse lui a doversi giustificare di qualcosa.
> Se non li hai letti te li indico io in privato.
> Quanto ha stabilito lui con la moglie, e dobbiamo necessariamente basarci su quello che dice lui, in mancanza di altre fonti, lo avrei a parità di condizioni fatto pure io.
> Una persona che ti tradisce per tre anni e posta difronte ad un aut aut sceglie l'altro (e questo sembrerebbe abbia fatto lei) non credo proprio che abbia in mente la conservazione della coppia.
> ...


GRAZIE


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mea culpa non l’ha chiesto nessuno e Parma non ha assolutamente l’atteggiamento dei tanti e delle tante approdati qui “con le budella in mano”.
> Lui ha già stabilito che la moglie ha mentito fin dal primo giorno e  ha recitato una parte finché non ha trovato un altro uomo più ...boh più.
> Neanche lui fosse il miliardario che vale la pena di abbindolare.


Non c'è bisogno che fosse miliardario per tenerselo.
È abbastanza chiaro che la signora era comodissima con i piedi in due scarpe, probabilmente anche perché l'amante di andare a vivere con lei non aveva (né, probabilmente, ha) alcuna voglia.
E quindi le faceva comodo tenersi entrambi.
Quando il nostro amico ha finalmente deciso di andare a fondo (ché il sospetto già ce l'aveva, ma a volte si fa finta di niente) la signora non ha opposto alcuna REALE resistenza alla separazione.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi riferisco a certi atteggiamenti inquisitori (non tuoi) come se fosse lui a doversi giustificare di qualcosa.
> Se non li hai letti te li indico io in privato.
> Quanto ha stabilito lui con la moglie, e dobbiamo necessariamente basarci su quello che dice lui, in mancanza di altre fonti, lo avrei a parità di condizioni fatto pure io.
> Una persona che ti tradisce per tre anni e posta difronte ad un aut aut sceglie l'altro (e questo sembrerebbe abbia fatto lei) non credo proprio che abbia in mente la conservazione della coppia.
> ...


Il suo primo post rilevava, per me, un legame in atto, non un legame sciolto. Ha detto che non è così, ne ho preso atto.
Poi lui non ha dimostrato desiderio di capire, che non significa mettersi in discussione e nemmeno trovare colpe/cause per il tradimento subìto. 
Il tuo intervento su alfa e beta è stato uno spunto per Parmaletale in coppia con Nonècome credi per applicarla male, a da parte di chi la conosce nella versione teorizzata da “gruppi maschilisti” che sostengono una fantasiosa dominanza delle donne  (teoria trovo una emerita stronzata perché l’ho letta e approndita in altri tempi e alla quale do il valore di quelle dei terrapiattisti. Tu discuti con i terrapiattisti? Io me ne guardo bene, come dal giocare a scacchi con un piccione).
Chi sta male e vuole uscire dalla dissonanza cognitiva creata dalla rivelazione di una realtà non prevista, non discute di teorie che poi dice di non condividere.
Non mi pare che sia stato attaccato in alcun modo, pur avendo provato più volte a provocare lo scontro. Si sa che le opinioni sono varie. 
Comunque io ho risposto a te e non a lui.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non c'è bisogno che fosse miliardario per tenerselo.
> È abbastanza chiaro che la signora era comodissima con i piedi in due scarpe, probabilmente anche perché l'amante di andare a vivere con lei non aveva (né, probabilmente, ha) alcuna voglia.
> E quindi le faceva comodo tenersi entrambi.
> Quando il nostro amico ha finalmente deciso di andare a fondo (ché il sospetto già ce l'aveva, ma a volte si fa finta di niente) la signora non ha opposto alcuna REALE resistenza alla separazione.


L’uso di “signora“ in senso dispregiativo è un po’ stucchevole.
Non mi sembra il caso di rivolgerti a me, come se io difendessi la traditrice. 
Ho contestato l’idea assurda della premeditazione. Posso capire che a botta calda venga il pensiero di negare la sincerità del traditore sin dall’inizio, ma è una idea assurda. Questo è il mio concetto. Ho citato la possibilità remota che possa accadere forse quando il marito è un partito imperdibile, ma l’ho visto solo nei film.
Non capisco nemmeno che sollievo possa dare definirsi come un pollo ingenuo manipolato.


----------



## spleen (29 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il suo primo post rilevava, per me, un legame in atto, non un legame sciolto. Ha detto che non è così, ne ho preso atto.
> Poi lui non ha dimostrato desiderio di capire,* che non significa mettersi in discussione* e nemmeno trovare colpe/cause per il tradimento subìto.
> Il tuo intervento su alfa e beta è stato uno spunto per Parmaletale in coppia con Nonècome credi per applicarla male, a da parte di chi la conosce nella versione teorizzata da “gruppi maschilisti” che sostengono una fantasiosa dominanza delle donne  (teoria trovo una emerita stronzata perché l’ho letta e approndita in altri tempi e alla quale do il valore di quelle dei terrapiattisti. Tu discuti con i terrapiattisti? Io me ne guardo bene, come dal giocare a scacchi con un piccione).
> Chi sta male e vuole uscire dalla dissonanza cognitiva creata dalla rivelazione di una realtà non prevista, non discute di teorie che poi dice di non condividere.
> ...


Bene, allorasarebbe opportuno indicagli in cosa dovrebbe mettersi in discussione. Non credi?
Dal momento che mettersi in discussione, per me, non dovrebbe significare dover rispondere alle domande inutili e provocatorie che gli sono state poste (rileggiti con attenzione l'andamento della discussione se non ti torna).

Comunque sta discussione sta degenerando e io non sono l'avvocato di nessuno, bisognerebbe tornare in tema. E ripeto la domanda: Cosa dovrebbe pensare e fare?


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Bene, allorasarebbe opportuno indicagli in cosa dovrebbe mettersi in discussione. Non credi?
> Dal momento che mettersi in discussione, per me, non dovrebbe significare dover rispondere alle domande inutili e provocatorie che gli sono state poste (rileggiti con attenzione l'andamento della discussione se non ti torna).
> 
> Comunque sta discussione sta degenerando e io non sono l'avvocato di nessuno, bisognerebbe tornare in tema. E ripeto la domanda: Cosa dovrebbe pensare e fare?


Grazie, giusto per chiarire circa le budella in mano.. Io penso di aver fatto la scelta migliore possibile, ma da qui ad essere "felici" ce ne passa


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Bene, allorasarebbe opportuno indicagli in cosa dovrebbe mettersi in discussione. Non credi?
> Dal momento che mettersi in discussione, per me, non dovrebbe significare dover rispondere alle domande inutili e provocatorie che gli sono state poste (rileggiti con attenzione l'andamento della discussione se non ti torna).
> 
> Comunque sta discussione sta degenerando e io non sono l'avvocato di nessuno, bisognerebbe tornare in tema. E ripeto la domanda: Cosa dovrebbe pensare e fare?


Ho detto che *NON* deve mettersi in discussione.
Io non l’ho chiesto. 
Ho chiesto se vuole capire, andando oltre la spiegazione di aver sposato una maliarda perfida simulatrice.
Non vuole? Fatti suoi.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Grazie, giusto per chiarire circa le budella in mano.. Io penso di aver fatto la scelta migliore possibile, ma da qui ad essere "felici" ce ne passa


Ma io ho contestato la scelta?! 
Io ho deciso in tre giorni.


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho detto che *NON* deve mettersi in discussione.
> Io non l’ho chiesto.
> Ho chiesto se vuole capire, andando oltre la spiegazione di aver sposato una maliarda perfida simulatrice.
> Non vuole? Fatti suoi.


Il bello è che mi hai pure messo il like quando ti ho scritto che più che capire vorrei elaborare


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Il bello è che mi hai pure messo il like quando ti ho scritto che più che capire vorrei elaborare


Si elabora quello che si capisce.


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si elabora quello che si capisce.


Allora perché hai messo il like?


----------



## spleen (29 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho detto che *NON* deve mettersi in discussione.
> Io non l’ho chiesto.
> Ho chiesto se vuole capire, andando oltre la spiegazione di aver sposato una maliarda perfida simulatrice.
> Non vuole? Fatti suoi.


Ecco, allora, giusto per essere costruttivi io comincerei col dirgli alcune cose:
Primo: Il fatto di essere tradito e lasciato non dipende dal suo valore come persona ma dal fatto che la moglie ha fatto scelte diverse a riguardo.
Secondo: Che le scelte della moglie non riuscirà a capirle fino in fondo. Che se anche a lui risultassero (e fossero) incomprensibili dipendono da bisogni più o meno evidenti di lei.
Terzo, che questi bisogni (di lei) possono essere giustificabili e anche ingiustificabili e che su questo può avere un giudizio personale, ma che quel giudizio non deve andare ad inficiare l'immagine della moglie agli occhi del figlio.
Quarto, che lo aspetta un lungo percorso. Difficilmente si torna indietro.
Quinto, che c'è una luce in fondo al tunnell. 
Questo per me.


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ecco, allora, giusto per essere costruttivi io comincerei col dirgli alcune cose:
> Primo: Il fatto di essere tradito e lasciato non dipende dal suo valore come persona ma dal fatto che la moglie ha fatto scelte diverse a riguardo.
> Secondo: Che le scelte della moglie non riuscirà a capirle fino in fondo. Che se anche a lui risultassero (e fossero) incomprensibili dipendono da bisogni più o meno evidenti di lei.
> Terzo, che questi bisogni (di lei) possono essere giustificabili e anche ingiustificabili e che su questo può avere un giudizio personale, ma che quel giudizio non deve andare ad inficiare l'immagine della moglie agli occhi del figlio.
> ...


Grazie!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Allora perché hai messo il like?


Scusami io scrivo in italiano, penso anche tu.
Per me elaborare è necessario, ma per farlo bisogna  capire. Capire non vuol dire condividere il pensiero o il comportamento dell’altra persona.
Io capisco anche i serial killer (è cosa nota ) ma non penso che facciano bene.
Adesso è chiaro?
Poi il like può anche avere il valore di “visto” oppure (sempre lo stesso verbo) “ho capito cosa intendi”.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ecco, allora, giusto per essere costruttivi io comincerei col dirgli alcune cose:
> Primo: Il fatto di essere tradito e lasciato non dipende dal suo valore come persona ma dal fatto che la moglie ha fatto scelte diverse a riguardo.
> Secondo: Che le scelte della moglie non riuscirà a capirle fino in fondo. Che se anche a lui risultassero (e fossero) incomprensibili dipendono da bisogni più o meno evidenti di lei.
> Terzo, che questi bisogni (di lei) possono essere giustificabili e anche ingiustificabili e che su questo può avere un giudizio personale, ma che quel giudizio non deve andare ad inficiare l'immagine della moglie agli occhi del figlio.
> ...


Uguale per me.
Quindi lui NON deve mettersi in discussione o colpevolizzarsi.
Potrebbe farlo alla fine del percorso, se sarà il caso.


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusami io scrivo in italiano, penso anche tu.
> Per me elaborare è necessario, ma per farlo bisogna  capire. Capire non vuol dire condividere il pensiero o il comportamento dell’altra persona.
> Io capisco anche i serial killer (è cosa nota ) ma non penso che facciano bene.
> Adesso è chiaro?
> Poi il like può anche avere il valore di “visto” oppure (sempre lo stesso verbo) “ho capito cosa intendi”.


Allora ti chiedo scusa, ignoranza mia che mi sono fermato al significato letterale di Like (mi piace) e forse mi ha tratto pure in inganno il simbolo annesso col pollice in su... per cui ero convinto che fosse sempre un segno di apprezzamento del contenuto...

Comunque adesso mi è chiaro anche il concetto che per elaborare è necessario capire. 

Nel mio caso io ho capito che la mia ex moglie da tempo (precedente l'inizio della relazione parallela) non provava più sentimento per me, non fosse altro perchè me lo ha detto lei confermandolo coi fatti. Ho capito che il sentimento che ha poi iniziato a provare per l'altra persona era tale che non ci avrebbe rinunciato, sempre perchè lo ha detto lei e lo ha confermato coi fatti. Secondo te c'è altro che dovrei capire? Se si, ti serve qualche dettaglio in più per aiutarmi a capire meglio?


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Era per citare una categoria in contrapposizione con dio...chissà poi perchè contrappongo dio e i tossici in effetti!!!
> 
> Non ci ho pensato mentre scrivevo...adesso ci penso


perchè sei na rintronata


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> "Sai che sei permaloso?" è una domanda o un giudizio?
> 
> E' una cosa che deriva dal periodo che stai attraversando e che ti ha sensibilizzato sul tuo valore come persona e uomo? no


C'è un punto di domanda. Quindi è una domanda.

Quindi ti indispettisci così facilmente senza aver prima chiarito o è l'effetto forum?


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè sei na rintronata


Quello sempre...per fortuna sta arrivando l'inverno


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2022)

fatto scorta di legna, che da te viene freddo prima?


----------



## ParmaLetale (29 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> C'è un punto di domanda. Quindi è una domanda.
> 
> Quindi ti indispettisci così facilmente senza aver prima chiarito o è l'effetto forum?


La risposta è: tendenzialmente si, per lo più dipende dal l'interlocutore, sia per la prima che per la seconda domanda


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Nominare chi o cosa?
> 
> "E delegando, per esempio a me in questo breve scambio su un forum, i giudizi che lui emette su se stesso.
> Delegandoli a me, evita se stesso.
> E fa un passo ancora in allontanamento da sè." -->> Marzullo ti fa un baffo


Nominare il sentirti (messo) in discussione. 

Se Marzullo mi facesse un baffo non starei scrivendo su tradi.net, ti pare? 
Con il mio compagno una cosa su cui ridiamo spesso è che abbiamo una età in cui abbiamo capito che non saremo delle rockstar. 
Tempo scaduto. Game over. 

Nel brevissimo scambio con me, ti sei sentito "giudicato" da un "semplificata". 
E ti sei sentito giudicato da una parola che era riferita ad un COSA (la descrizione) e non ad un CHI (tu). 
Hai attribuito a me il giudizio di te. 

E' avvenuto tutto nella tua testa. 
(nella mia stavo vagando fra cibernetica di secondo ordine, teoria dei sistemi complessi, cosa cucinare per cena, l'allenamento che stavo per andare a fare, i miei gatti che correvano soffiandosi, etcetc...) 

Ho dovuto chiederti di esplicitare il tuo pensiero per capire cosa mi stavi scrivendo e da cosa ti eri sentito colpito. 

E questo perchè quel giudizio (di te) era nella tua testa. E non nella mia. 
Tu l'hai preso e l'hai attribuito a me, scrivendomi che ti stavo giudicando. (magistralmente riconoscendo il tuo non essere studiato)

Attribuendolo a me (ossia spostandolo da dentro di te a fuori di te) hai perso tu l'occasione di ragionare CON TE STESSO intorno al fatto che tu ti sei sentito giudicato e messo in discussione nel tuo valore da una che scrive su un forum. 
Infastidendoti con me, hai perso l'occasione di ascoltare il tuo fastidio per te. 

E' un giochetto in perdita, quello dell'attribuire in questo modo il giudizio. 
Al momento porta sollievo, sul lungo termine è solo una guerra inutile coi mulini a vento. 

Che è il motivo per cui, dopo averla presa nei denti per anni, adesso come adesso mi si può dire qualunque cosa. 
E mi fa ridere. 
Non perchè me ne fotto. 
Ma perchè o quello che mi vien detto mi è utile a migliorare (come la richiesta sui giudizi che ti ho fatto) oppure se lo so già (e il mio tribunale interiore non ha pari nel mondo) è solo una informazione in più che chi mi sta parlando mi sta dando di sè, spesso senza neanche rendersene conto.


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> fatto scorta di legna, che da te viene freddo prima?


già fatta...e stasera ho la stufa accesa. 
Non fa così freddo in realtà...ma la coccola è impagabile!


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2022)

vedi che ogni tanto ne fai una giusta anche tu


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> La risposta è: tendenzialmente si, per lo più dipende dal l'interlocutore, sia per la prima che per la seconda domanda


Hai pensato che quando si scrive nell'internet l'interlocutore non è l'altro che ti risponde ma sei ancora tu?

Quello che leggi dell'altro, nell'internet, è innanzitutto manchevole di un 80% di comunicazione che di persona completa l'informazione (linguaggio non verbale, paraverbale). Quell'80% lo vai a completare tu. Da solo, davanti allo schermo. Nella tua testa.

E' un tu generale.
Lo facciamo tutti.
Serve per completare la comunicazione.

In quello che completi ci metti inoltre le sensazioni e le emozioni che quello scritto che trovi sullo schermo suscitano in te e fai un bel cocktail.
(le tue emozioni sono suscitate per assonanza, non per accordo o disaccordo. Quello vien dopo).

Anche in real life, seppur in misura minore facciamo la stessa cosa.
Completiamo e compensiamo.
Riempiamo i buchi comunicativi dell'altro infilandoci le nostre attribuzioni, aspettative, emozioni, paure, condizionamenti.

E non ci si capisce un cazzo in più della metà delle situazioni.

Non ti sei mai chiesto da dove ti viene l'esser così sensibile.
E ci faccio la tara della situazione che stai attraversando che ti ha comunque sensibilizzato. E ti ha reso ancora più guardingo.

Ma.
Permettimi un consiglio non richiesto.

Più ti perdi in questo gioco di specchi, più tempo perdi per stare bene.

Questo te lo firmo col sangue.
Sono una permalosa del cazzo che sta imparando a seguire a ritroso da dove viene la suscettibilità.
E a parte una buona dose di antipatia generalizzata per il genere umano, me compresa, viene dal mio tribunale interiore.

I giudizi che sentiamo non sono fuori e basta.
Sentiamo quelli che risuonano nel tribunale interiore nostro.
Tutto il resto...fa ridere.


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> vedi che ogni tanto ne fai una giusta anche tu


Raramente...e con aiuto. 
Sono stati i felini a indicarmi la via questa sera...


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2022)

basta che non siano i cinghiali ad indicare la via


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> basta che non siano i cinghiali ad indicare la via


Ultimamente quei felini stanno superando se stessi. 
La gatta sembra cleopatra che non solo ha perso il regno ma pretende che le venga ridato. DA noi ovviamente. 

E ne è arrivato un altro che, secondo G., non semplicemente si somma...potenzia gli altri. 

In effetti ultimamente è un gran casino qui! 
Ma è divertente!!!


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2022)

birra?


----------



## omicron (29 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> birra?


Hai sete stasera


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2022)

sempre


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> birra?


nah...non bevo più praticamente.

Sto bevendo una tisana  

Non appena ho sfamato le bestie vado a crollare!!

Però ti faccio compagnia con una sigaretta.


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2022)

però bere da solo fa tristezza


----------



## omicron (29 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> però bere da solo fa tristezza


Esci


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2022)

sempre solo sarei


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> però bere da solo fa tristezza


ma va là! 

io fumo, tu bevi...c'è anche il gatto...

E' triste col collare elisabettiano e si sta facendo la pasta sulla mia pancia!!


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2022)

i limp bizkit in sottofondo vanno bene?


----------



## omicron (29 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> i limp bizkit in sottofondo vanno bene?


Si 
Pure io sono da sola


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2022)

ma tu non bevi


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> i limp bizkit in sottofondo vanno bene?


perfetti


----------



## omicron (29 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma tu non bevi


Non bevo la birra


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2022)

lo so che è una cover, ma preferisco questa versione


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2022)

Pensa...ha pure iniziato a piovere fortissimo....che bellezza


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non bevo la birra


white russian?


----------



## omicron (29 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pensa...ha pure iniziato a piovere fortissimo....che bellezza


Qui piove da settimane 
C


perplesso ha detto:


> white russian?


È dolce?


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Qui piove da settimane
> C
> È dolce?


dipende dalle proporzioni degli ingredienti


----------



## omicron (29 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> dipende dalle proporzioni degli ingredienti


Che ci sta dentro?


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2022)

White Russian - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Qui piove da settimane
> C
> È dolce?


Io adoro la pioggia...e il tempo nebbioso dell'autunno e poi dell'inverno.
Mi coccola...

Adoro panorami di questo tipo qui...


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2022)




----------



## omicron (29 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> White Russian - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buono
Aggiudicato 
Sai che dormita dopo?


ipazia ha detto:


> Io adoro la pioggia...e il tempo nebbioso dell'autunno e poi dell'inverno.
> Mi coccola...
> 
> Adoro panorami di questo tipo qui...
> ...


Nuuuuuuuuuuu
Io voglio il caldo


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2022)

buonanotte a voi!


----------



## omicron (29 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> buonanotte a voi!


Buonanotte 
PS piove pure qui


----------



## Nonècomecredi (29 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh sarebbe stato un bel colpo di scena ..
> E un sacco di sfiga però


Nel senso che hanno condiviso un sacco di sfiga?


----------



## *Rossana* (29 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> La risposta è: tendenzialmente si, per lo più dipende dal l'interlocutore, sia per la prima che per la seconda domanda


Stasera lascia scorrere i pensieri. Metti la musica, luci basse, bevi un buon bicchiere, fuma una sigaretta, guarda la pioggia.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Allora ti chiedo scusa, ignoranza mia che mi sono fermato al significato letterale di Like (mi piace) e forse mi ha tratto pure in inganno il simbolo annesso col pollice in su... per cui ero convinto che fosse sempre un segno di apprezzamento del contenuto...
> 
> Comunque adesso mi è chiaro anche il concetto che per elaborare è necessario capire.
> 
> Nel mio caso io ho capito che la mia ex moglie da tempo (precedente l'inizio della relazione parallela) non provava più sentimento per me, non fosse altro perchè me lo ha detto lei confermandolo coi fatti. Ho capito che il sentimento che ha poi iniziato a provare per l'altra persona era tale che non ci avrebbe rinunciato, sempre perchè lo ha detto lei e lo ha confermato coi fatti. Secondo te c'è altro che dovrei capire? Se si, ti serve qualche dettaglio in più per aiutarmi a capire meglio?


Se credi che i sentimenti siano come legna in un camino che si esaurisce, non c’è altro da dire. Soprattutto se lo crede la tua ex moglie.
Io sono diversa, ma io non sono tutti.


----------



## Tachidoz (29 Settembre 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Stasera lascia scorrere i pensieri. Metti la musica, luci basse, bevi un buon bicchiere, *fuma una sigaretta*, guarda la pioggia.


Consiglierei una soluzione analoga, per quanto riguarda la modalità di assunzione, ma nettamente più impattante sullo stato emotivo del soggetto, atta a causare in lui un parziale distacco dallo status quo, così da avere maggiori capacità di discernimento sulla sua situazione attuale...


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Settembre 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> Consiglierei una soluzione analoga, per quanto riguarda la modalità di assunzione, ma nettamente più impattante sullo stato emotivo del soggetto, atta a causare in lui un parziale distacco dallo status quo, così da avere maggiori capacità di discernimento sulla sua situazione attuale...


Il soggetto non mi pare possedere la necessaria serenità per seguire il tuo  consiglio


----------



## ologramma (30 Settembre 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Stasera lascia scorrere i pensieri. Metti la musica, luci basse, bevi un buon bicchiere, fuma una sigaretta, guarda la pioggia.


forse è meglio dire senti la pioggia sul letto per pensare , a me rilassa molto fino as i addormentarmi


----------



## ParmaLetale (30 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se credi che i sentimenti siano come legna in un camino che si esaurisce, non c’è altro da dire. Soprattutto se lo crede la tua ex moglie.
> Io sono diversa, ma io non sono tutti.


Io non lo credo, forse neanche lei, ma evidentemente aveva 2 camini in uno dei quali c'era più fuoco. Interpreto male?


----------



## ParmaLetale (30 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo so che è una cover, ma preferisco questa versione


Insomma.. Roger è Roger


----------



## ParmaLetale (30 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Nominare il sentirti (messo) in discussione.
> 
> Se Marzullo mi facesse un baffo non starei scrivendo su tradi.net, ti pare?
> Con il mio compagno una cosa su cui ridiamo spesso è che abbiamo una età in cui abbiamo capito che non saremo delle rockstar.
> ...





ipazia ha detto:


> Hai pensato che quando si scrive nell'internet l'interlocutore non è l'altro che ti risponde ma sei ancora tu?
> 
> Quello che leggi dell'altro, nell'internet, è innanzitutto manchevole di un 80% di comunicazione che di persona completa l'informazione (linguaggio non verbale, paraverbale). Quell'80% lo vai a completare tu. Da solo, davanti allo schermo. Nella tua testa.
> 
> ...


Concordo su molte cose che scrivi, anche se a volte faccio un po' fatica a seguirti


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Io non lo credo, forse neanche lei, ma evidentemente aveva 2 camini in uno dei quali c'era più fuoco. Interpreto male?


Non lo so.


----------



## ParmaLetale (30 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so.


Ok grazie, è la risposta che mi aspettavo


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Ok grazie, è la risposta che mi aspettavo


E cosa avrei potuto rispondere di diverso?


----------



## ParmaLetale (30 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E cosa avrei potuto rispondere di diverso?


Nulla di diverso, infatti era la risposta che mi aspettavo


----------



## ionio36 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Ma alla fine come siete rimasti, in sintesi.
Perché francamente dopo 49 pagine ci si perde.


----------



## ParmaLetale (25 Ottobre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Ma alla fine come siete rimasti, in sintesi.
> Perché francamente dopo 49 pagine ci si perde.


Come alla pag 1: separati, fisicamente e legalmente


----------



## bull63 (25 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> sicuramente essersi fatta sgamare le rode, quello è normale, sa di avere "torto" e di essere responsabile, però se lei inizia dicendo "ho sbagliato è colpa mia" come ha fatto nel messaggio che hai postato, non metterti anche tu a fare polemica, se state parlando di vostro figlio ignora la lagna e torna a parlare del figlio


No neanche qui: infatti la discussione, che inizia lei qualche messaggio prima, non comincia con lei che chiede scusa, ma con lei che pretende che io mi adegui ai suoi turni siccome c'è affido "condiviso"...

Ovviamente questo non è un forum di genitori separati che chiedono lumi sulla gestione dei figli, per cui temo che si vada fuori tema... a me interessavano di più i commenti sui vari atteggiamenti che si assumono una volta scoperta la "verità"....
[/QUOTE]
Mi ricordi la storia con la mia ex, per non aver problemi l'affido del figlio l'ho chiesi io e lei concordo.


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Ottobre 2022)

Parma, quello che non ho capito bene io e’ se sei passato di qui per un consiglio , un sostegno amico o una condivisione con chi ha avuto esperienze simili alla tua.  
Ho fatto fatica a intervenire perche’ mi sei sembrato personalmente in modalità’ di non ascolto. 
Quando sono entrata qui, ogni parola per me era  fondamentale, cosi come ogni punto di vista, anche diverso. 
Secondo me se ti aprissi al dialogo e cercassi di non fare la roccia ..potresti portarti via di piu’ da questo posto.


----------



## ionio36 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Devo essere sincero,non capisco nemmeno io cosa ti aspetti dal forum.


----------



## ParmaLetale (26 Ottobre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Parma, quello che non ho capito bene io e’ se sei passato di qui per un consiglio , un sostegno amico o una condivisione con chi ha avuto esperienze simili alla tua.
> Ho fatto fatica a intervenire perche’ mi sei sembrato personalmente in modalità’ di non ascolto.
> Quando sono entrata qui, ogni parola per me era  fondamentale, cosi come ogni punto di vista, anche diverso.
> Secondo me se ti aprissi al dialogo e cercassi di non fare la roccia ..potresti portarti via di piu’ da questo posto.





ionio36 ha detto:


> Devo essere sincero,non capisco nemmeno io cosa ti aspetti dal forum.


Io penso che una separazione sia un lutto che come tale va elaborato. Sono arrivato qui a separazione avvenuta e quindi a scelte prese e portate avanti, ma con ancora immenso dolore e senso di vuoto. Non ho quindi neanch'io un'idea precisa di quello che mi aspetto. Ho pensato che magari leggendo altre storie ed esponendo la mia avrei potuto trovare qualche spunto che mi aiutasse nell'elaborazione del mio lutto, anche e soprattutto nei punti di vista diversi, se non proprio opposti, dai miei.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Io penso che una separazione sia un lutto che come tale va elaborato. Sono arrivato qui a separazione avvenuta e quindi a scelte prese e portate avanti, ma con ancora immenso dolore e senso di vuoto. Non ho quindi neanch'io un'idea precisa di quello che mi aspetto. Ho pensato che magari leggendo altre storie ed esponendo la mia avrei potuto trovare qualche spunto che mi aiutasse nell'elaborazione del mio lutto, anche e soprattutto nei punti di vista diversi, se non proprio opposti, dai miei.


Per me funziona solo capire l’altro, nel tuo caso lei, senza farne solo un mostro.


----------



## Etta (26 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Io penso che una separazione sia un lutto


Mica sempre. Dipende.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Mica sempre. Dipende.


per chi ci tiene è normale che sia un lutto. Per chi non si sopporta , o si arriva ad odiare  è una liberazione


----------



## ParmaLetale (26 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me funziona solo capire l’altro, nel tuo caso lei, senza farne solo un mostro.


Mi potresti fare un esempio?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Mi potresti fare un esempio?


Il forum è pieno di traditori e traditrici che raccontano le loro ragioni.
Ma tua moglie la conosci tu, conosci le vostre vicissitudini che possono averla condotta a cercare uno spazio fuori da tutto.
È comune che paradossalmente le difficoltà allontanino invece di avvicinare, perché dal coniuge si sente troppo rispecchiati.
Però devi avere fatto raffreddare la rabbia.


----------



## Etta (26 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per chi ci tiene è normale che sia un lutto. Per chi non si sopporta , o si arriva ad odiare  è una liberazione


Esatto per me era stata una liberazione.


----------



## ParmaLetale (26 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il forum è pieno di traditori e traditrici che raccontano le loro ragioni.
> Ma tua moglie la conosci tu, conosci le vostre vicissitudini che possono averla condotta a cercare uno spazio fuori da tutto.
> È comune che paradossalmente le difficoltà allontanino invece di avvicinare, perché dal coniuge si sente troppo rispecchiati.
> Però devi avere fatto raffreddare la rabbia.


Questo è un ottimo spunto cui non avevo pensato, mi sono concentrato sulle storie dei traditi ma in realtà sono quelle dei traditori che bisogna "analizzare".. un po' come per essere un bravo venditore è necessario essere un bravo compratore


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Esatto per me era stata una liberazione.


Anche per lui


----------



## Etta (26 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Anche per lui


Più per me credimi.


----------



## ionio36 (26 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Io penso che una separazione sia un lutto che come tale va elaborato. Sono arrivato qui a separazione avvenuta e quindi a scelte prese e portate avanti, ma con ancora immenso dolore e senso di vuoto. Non ho quindi neanch'io un'idea precisa di quello che mi aspetto. Ho pensato che magari leggendo altre storie ed esponendo la mia avrei potuto trovare qualche spunto che mi aiutasse nell'elaborazione del mio lutto, anche e soprattutto nei punti di vista diversi, se non proprio opposti, dai miei.


Adesso ho capito meglio il tuo stato d'animo!
Ti posso dire di guardare avanti e fartene una ragione. Alla lunga sarai più sereno. Senza dimenticare (ovviamente), vedrai tutto questo  come un tratto del tuo cammino, il resto lo percorrerai in modo diverso, ma non meno importante.


----------

